# *March & April 2021*



## KylasBaby

Welcome all those due in March & April 2021!

We have a Facebook group as well! It’s private and hidden currently, but if interested message me about joining. I just don’t want that info on here for anyone to see. Of course no one has to join, but if you want to.

May we all have sticky, healthy babies!

:pink::yellow::blue: *MARCH DUE DATES* :blue::yellow::pink:
*March 3*
alex_22 :pink: - ( :pink: *born February 17*)
jadeybabe88
blessedmomma :angel:
*March 4*
KylasBaby :pink: - ( :pink: *born March 6*)
possiblyp18 :yellow: - ( :blue: *born March 1*)
*March 6*
craquinette :yellow:
*March* *8*
LilacPetal
*March 11*
nicoley :angel:
*March 12*
ttc_lolly :pink:
*March 16*
Pisces24
*March 18*
rabab780
TTCBean :pink:
*March 20*
tdog :yellow: - ( :blue: *born February 15*)
goneawry :blue:
*March 23*
CertifiedOreo :blue:
*March 24*
Cat1990 :angel:
*March 27*
SY92 :pink:
zorak
Alea :pink:
*March 29*
SCgirl :pink:
Rheaz

*APRIL DUE DATES
April 1*
Kiki1993 :blue:
*April 2*
sunnydee :pink:
Jesmia :angel:
*April 5*
StarryEyes
*April 8*
WannaBMamma7 :yellow:
*April 12*
MrS. MaBrEy :angel:
LuvallmyH :angel:
*April 16*
amaibee
*April 18*
xmumofgirlsx :pink:
*April 19*
sadeyedlady
KitteyKat2010
*April 24*
MrsKatie :yellow:
*April 26*
doggylover :yellow:
Nixnax
*April 27*
playgirl666 :angel:
*April 30*
Reiko_ctu :angel:​


----------



## KylasBaby

Here’s my tests at 10dpo :). Wasn’t expecting such a dark line. I know it shouldn’t be a shock since I was trying, but I’m in a bit of shock anyway


----------



## alex_22

Hi :hi: I’m due March 1st


----------



## KylasBaby

Hiiii! :hi: Glad I’m not talking to myself anymore haha. I know it’s very early and more will join later but still. I’ll add a due date chart to the first post. 

CONGRATULATIONS! It it your first?


----------



## alex_22

Thank you, congratulations to you too, no it’s baby number 3, how are you feeling symptoms wise? Other than waves of feeling very slightly nauseous I’m feeling absolutely fine, I know from experience it’ll not last long though :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

Symptoms, well I’ve been exhausted from right after O. Actually it’s all been right from the get-go. That’s when my boobs started hurting as well, my lower back hurts and I’ve had bouts of queasyness. My all day sickness started bang on 6 weeks with my daughter and lasted until 20ish. If it’s already starting now that does not bode well for the next few months of my life lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

Still testing because I like seeing them get darker. I have 9 more frers so will probably do 1 a day haha


----------



## alex_22

great progression! I’m still doing cheapies everyday too think I have about 6-8 left. Hopefully more people join soon it’ll be nice to have a full group


----------



## KylasBaby

They will. It’s still super early. My period isn’t even due yet. A lot of future March babies haven’t even been conceived yet haha. We’re at the beginning so just gotta wait.


----------



## LilacPetal

Hi! I got very faint lines yesterday and definite BFP today! I'm 10dpo with an EDD of March 8th... I'm so excited! Congratulations everyone xxx


----------



## KylasBaby

Aw congrats!! I’ll add you to the list :)


----------



## alex_22

LilacPetal said:


> Hi! I got very faint lines yesterday and definite BFP today! I'm 10dpo with an EDD of March 8th... I'm so excited! Congratulations everyone xxx

Congratulations!!


----------



## KylasBaby

You guys still testing? I can’t help myself


----------



## alex_22

I am, these are off yesterday


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> I am, these are off yesterday
> 
> View attachment 1083414
> View attachment 1083415

Beautiful lines! I’m doing a cb weeks estimator with tonight’s test :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone made an OB appointment yet? Before COVID my OB did the first visit and ultrasound at 8 weeks, but now because of it they do a televisit (call) at 6 weeks and first visit & ultrasound at 11. The office lady who I spoke with said she just wanted to schedule the 6 week call with my OB and due to my history (3 losses - 1 mmc at 9wks requiring a d&c before my dd and 2 CPs after) that my doctor and I will make a plan for when to schedule my first visit. She may want it earlier than 11 weeks. :shrug: We will see. So my first “visit” aka the call is on July 16th. I’ll be a day away from 7 weeks.


----------



## alex_22

I won’t get seen until 8-10 weeks, I think that could possibly just be a telephone appointment though


----------



## blessedmomma

I'll join you ladies! By o date I'm due March 3. We have had several miscarriages, so my doc is following me pretty closely. My two top pictures are 9-14 dpo with two different brands. At 14 dpo my hcg was 161. The last pic is today at 16 dpo. I'll have blood work again later today.


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> View attachment 1083446
> View attachment 1083447
> View attachment 1083449
> I'll join you ladies! By o date I'm due March 3. We have had several miscarriages, so my doc is following me pretty closely. My two top pictures are 9-14 dpo with two different brands. At 14 dpo my hcg was 161. The last pic is today at 16 dpo. I'll have blood work again later today.

 Congrats!! Those are beautiful lines. Wishing you a super sticky bean!


----------



## alex_22

blessedmomma said:


> View attachment 1083446
> View attachment 1083447
> View attachment 1083449
> I'll join you ladies! By o date I'm due March 3. We have had several miscarriages, so my doc is following me pretty closely. My two top pictures are 9-14 dpo with two different brands. At 14 dpo my hcg was 161. The last pic is today at 16 dpo. I'll have blood work again later today.

Congratulations!! Awesome progression


----------



## blessedmomma

Thank you! Very happy with the progression. In the last 2 years we have had 5 chemicals, a blighted ovum, and 2 mmc at 10-11 weeks. Really praying for this one!


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> Thank you! Very happy with the progression. In the last 2 years we have had 5 chemicals, a blighted ovum, and 2 mmc at 10-11 weeks. Really praying for this one!

Super sticky dust your way! 
:dust:


----------



## KylasBaby

Good thing today is Saturday because my energy is nonexistent today. I have a 13/14 day LP and today is day 15 so AF is officially late :happydance:

Here’s last night’s tests. I’ve always tested better at night even with my daughter years ago. Little worried that my 14dpo FRER is lighter than the 13, but trying not to worry as I really shouldn’t be testing daily lol. My 10, 12 and 14 dpo tests all look to be darkening well though. But I’m exhausted, a bit queasy, boobs kill, crampy and bloated so those are all good signs.


----------



## alex_22

I wouldn’t worry too much about it it only looks very slightly lighter, could just be yesterday’s wee was more concentrated, my cheapies bounced around a little in terms of darkness, I took a FRER today I can’t stop looking at it, first dye stealer I’ve ever had


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> I wouldn’t worry too much about it it only looks very slightly lighter, could just be yesterday’s wee was more concentrated, my cheapies bounced around a little in terms of darkness, I took a FRER today I can’t stop looking at it, first dye stealer I’ve ever had
> 
> View attachment 1083506

Beautiful!!

My pee was a lot darker last light. Wouldn’t that have made a better test tho?


----------



## blessedmomma

I don't spend crazy money on first response anymore. The quality has really went down. They got really bad when they went to the curved ones and then they went back to the original design, but changed the way they work so that it could detect later pregnancies. There's women who have bought several boxes on other forums and dipped them all in the same pee that yielded wildly different results. They used to be my go to gold standard, but I don't trust them anymore.


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> I don't spend crazy money on first response anymore. The quality has really went down. They got really bad when they went to the curved ones and then they went back to the original design, but changed the way they work so that it could detect later pregnancies. There's women who have bought several boxes on other forums and dipped them all in the same pee that yielded wildly different results. They used to be my go to gold standard, but I don't trust them anymore.

Yeah they definitely aren’t as good as they used to be. I HATED the curved handles! That was a dumb idea. Maybe I should try dipping 2 in the same pee and seeing what happens lol. I have a bunch and the sooner I get through them the sooner I stop testing hehe


----------



## blessedmomma

Lol!!! I couldn't ever being myself to try dipping more than one, they are expensive! I did get my first ever false positive on one a while back, and I was floored! Never happened to me before. Thankfully I figured it might be a false positive since none of my other brands had even a hint of a line. 

I've been due in march for three of my pregnancies now and they were all called march mummies. 2011, 2012, and 2014. One of those babies came in feb so I only have two March babies so far lol. I'm sure you'll come up with something cute!


----------



## KylasBaby

Ok so I tried dipping 2 tests on the same pee. 

What. A. Difference. 

I feel so much better now! I’m not gonna test again until 20dpo (a day before 5 weeks) to see if I get the 3+ weeks on the digi.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations ladies on all your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## KylasBaby

Kiwiberry said:


> Congratulations ladies on all your :bfp: :happydance:

Thank you so much!! :hugs:


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Ok so I tried dipping 2 tests on the same pee.
> 
> What. A. Difference.
> 
> I feel so much better now! I’m not gonna test again until 20dpo (a day before 5 weeks) to see if I get the 3+ weeks on the digi.
> 
> View attachment 1083523
> View attachment 1083524

That is a huge difference, I knew ics were bad for that but never expected FRERs to be bad for it too


----------



## KylasBaby

Okay ladies any ideas for a group name? 

Do we want an M name to match March? We have animals...monkeys, manatees, mockingbirds, mustangs.....

Flowers...magnolias, marigolds....

Or a March themed name? There’s Shamrocks as March is pretty well known for St Patrick’s Day, or Daffodils that’s the flower of March, or lions as they say March “comes in like a lion and out like a lamb.”

Or something else entirely.


----------



## nicoley

Hey everyone I’m 11 dpo and due March 11


----------



## KylasBaby

nicoley said:


> Hey everyone I’m 11 dpo and due March 11
> 
> View attachment 1083597
> View attachment 1083598

Congratulations!! I’ll add you to the first page :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats ladies :cloud9:

I got my BFP yesterday, very early so treading cautiously but could I be added to the list please? My EDD is the 12th x


----------



## KylasBaby

ttc_lolly said:


> Congrats ladies :cloud9:
> 
> I got my BFP yesterday, very early so treading cautiously but could I be added to the list please? My EDD is the 12th x

Of course! Congratulations!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone object to the name March Clovers for the group? That’s my favorite or March Monkeys haha.

I’m going to be making us a Facebook group too for anyone interested. It’ll be private though so you’ll have to friend me and I’ll add you, but you can remove me as a friend right after if you want. I will message everyone my info on here to friend me on fb once the group has been made and you can add me or not your choice. No pressure. Would you all be interested in a fb group?


----------



## ttc_lolly

KylasBaby said:


> Anyone object to the name March Clovers for the group? That’s my favorite or March Monkeys haha.
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone object to the name March Clovers for the group? That’s my favorite or March Monkeys haha.
> 
> I’m going to be making us a Facebook group too for anyone interested. It’ll be private though so you’ll have to friend me and I’ll add you, but you can remove me as a friend right after if you want. I will message everyone my info on here to friend me on fb once the group has been made and you can add me or not your choice. No pressure. Would you all be interested in a fb group?
> 
> Either! I think I prefer clovers but monkey is pretty cute :cloud9: I would be interested in joining a FB group, I’m a bit rubbish at checking in on here but I’m on fb a lot so would be handy!Click to expand...


----------



## ttc_lolly

I took a FRER yesterday but the line was only really visible after I cracked open the casing and there wasn’t much colour. So took one again today this afternoon and the line came up straight away and it’s lovely and pink! :yipee:

Dropbox - Photo 29-06-2020, 13 25 29.jpg - Simplify your life


----------



## KylasBaby

ttc_lolly said:


> I took a FRER yesterday but the line was only really visible after I cracked open the casing and there wasn’t much colour. So took one again today this afternoon and the line came up straight away and it’s lovely and pink! :yipee:
> 
> Dropbox - Photo 29-06-2020, 13 25 29.jpg - Simplify your life

YAY!!!


----------



## alex_22

Congratulations on the BFP’s. I don’t mind what name you choose Kayla, 5 weeks today for me and my pregnancy app says that my babies heart will start beating either today or tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Congratulations on the BFP’s. I don’t mind what name you choose Kayla, 5 weeks today for me and my pregnancy app says that my babies heart will start beating either today or tomorrow :cloud9:

aww little baby heart! That’s so exciting!


----------



## KylasBaby

I’ve changed the group name to March Clovers. If anyone doesn’t like it or has another name in mind, let me know. I was torn between Clovers and Monkeys, but Clovers just seemed better :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone else starting to believe their little one might actually stick? Today (17dpo) the latest I’ve been with a CP. Had to reassure myself and I’m really thinking this may be my take home baby :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Though my first loss was a MMC that went until I had a D&C at 9 weeks so I doubt I’ll ever completely relax.


----------



## nicoley

Hcg is at 91 and I’m 12 dpo. Hope that’s good..


----------



## KylasBaby

nicoley said:


> Hcg is at 91 and I’m 12 dpo. Hope that’s good..

I don’t know much about hcg levels, but I think it’s good for 12 dpo! I think it’s more about how they rise than the actual number. Do you have another in 2 days?


----------



## ttc_lolly

What a Beautiful dark line! :wohoo:


----------



## nicoley

I’m not doing another bloodtest. It was convenient yesterday as I had my mom in law here to watch my other kiddos and the lab was so very busy. We are not taking our kids into any public places right now with covid so Would be tricky as well.

my last pregnancy was twins so I will be having a ultrasound at 6 1/2-7 weeks to make sure there is only one.!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Positive on my CB digi today @11dpo :wohoo: going to tell my OH tonight!

Dropbox - Photo 30-06-2020, 12 26 27.jpg - Simplify your life


----------



## KylasBaby

nicoley said:


> I’m not doing another bloodtest. It was convenient yesterday as I had my mom in law here to watch my other kiddos and the lab was so very busy. We are not taking our kids into any public places right now with covid so Would be tricky as well.
> 
> my last pregnancy was twins so I will be having a ultrasound at 6 1/2-7 weeks to make sure there is only one.!

Ah gotcha. That makes sense. Is this your third then?




ttc_lolly said:


> Positive on my CB digi today @11dpo :wohoo: going to tell my OH tonight!
> 
> Dropbox - Photo 30-06-2020, 12 26 27.jpg - Simplify your life

YAY! So exciting!! Do you have a special way of doing it planned?


----------



## nicoley

KylasBaby said:


> Ah gotcha. That makes sense. Is this your third then? Ohhhhh no no no haha. I have 25 yr girl, 19yr boy, 9yr boy, 7 yr boy, 5 yr boy and 2 yr old boy twins..and I’m old as poop haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! So exciting!! Do you have a special way of doing it planned?


----------



## ttc_lolly

KylasBaby said:


> Ah gotcha. That makes sense. Is this your third then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! So exciting!! Do you have a special way of doing it planned?

Ive bought him an expectant dad book and I’ve attached the tests to it, and laid it at the bottom of a gift box. On top of that I have kinda origami’d a sleep suit of his favourite football team along with a baby vest that reads ‘Coming soon - Baby Hxxx - due March 2021’ and it’ll all come out together when he pulls a card that says ‘the best boyfriends’ on the front, and inside ‘get promoted to daddy!’


----------



## KylasBaby

@nicoley Oooooh haha okay. I just have one - who will be 5 a month from today :cry: They grow so fast

(it’s not reposting what I’m trying to quote for some reason. I think maybe bc the original post was a multi post reply so I’ll reply to posts individually rather than in one post)


----------



## KylasBaby

ttc_lolly said:


> Ive bought him an expectant dad book and I’ve attached the tests to it, and laid it at the bottom of a gift box. On top of that I have kinda origami’d a sleep suit of his favourite football team along with a baby vest that reads ‘Coming soon - Baby Hxxx - due March 2021’ and it’ll all come out together when he pulls a card that says ‘the best boyfriends’ on the front, and inside ‘get promoted to daddy!’

awwww super cute!


----------



## KylasBaby

I’ve just spoken with a psychic (I know I know haha) and she says baby is a girl! I’m really hoping for another girl. Would just be easier as a single mom with a girl already and because I have enough clothes and stuff saved from my daughter for 17 girls! If it is a girl I have a name already. If it’s a boy he’s gonna he so confused . I do feel it’s a girl. I’ve felt it from the get-go. Felt the same with my daughter.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Here are the bits I put in the box to surprise my OH! He was so overwhelmed he couldn’t talk! It’s finally sinking in now, and he’s ecstatic! :cloud9:

Dropbox - Photo 30-06-2020, 17 37 26.jpg - Simplify your life


----------



## KylasBaby

ttc_lolly said:


> Here are the bits I put in the box to surprise my OH! He was so overwhelmed he couldn’t talk! It’s finally sinking in now, and he’s ecstatic! :cloud9:
> 
> Dropbox - Photo 30-06-2020, 17 37 26.jpg - Simplify your life

Thats super sweet!! Love it


----------



## nicoley

13 dpo :) I’m pretty close to be done obsessively testing.


----------



## KylasBaby

nicoley said:


> 13 dpo :) I’m pretty close to be done obsessively testing.
> 
> View attachment 1083778

Beautiful!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Wow I'm amazed at the difference in the frer! I've seen it on other forums though, so not totally surprised. 

Adore the new group name! So cute!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ttc_lolly

nicoley said:


> 13 dpo :) I’m pretty close to be done obsessively testing.
> 
> View attachment 1083778

That’s a fantastic line! :happydance:


----------



## KylasBaby

Nausea party of 1 :sick:

I've been queasy pretty much since the beginning, but I eat and it goes away. Problem solved.

Weeeelll not today. Tried eating but couldn’t get down half of what I usually would. It’s reassuring, but man do I feel like crap.

I have some nausea tea but it’s gross. Might try to drink some anyway. I have a nausea essential oil roller too I’m gonna try.

In other news I’ve made us a fb group. I’m going to message y’all my fb info and you can friend me and I’ll add you or you can ignore the message. It’s private and hidden at the moment until we all tell people then I can make it visible. You can delete me as a friend after if you want. I won’t be too offended haha. Of course no one has to, but if you want to please feel free :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

My tests this morning with FMU

Dropbox - Photo 01-07-2020, 18 04 11.jpg - Simplify your life

And yesterday’s FRER @ 11dpo compared to today’s @ 12dpo :happydance:

Dropbox - Photo 01-07-2020, 18 12 44.jpg - Simplify your life


----------



## ttc_lolly

KylasBaby said:


> Nausea party of 1 :sick:
> 
> I've been queasy pretty much since the beginning, but I eat and it goes away. Problem solved.
> 
> Weeeelll not today. Tried eating but couldn’t get down half of what I usually would. It’s reassuring, but man do I feel like crap.
> 
> I have some nausea tea but it’s gross. Might try to drink some anyway. I have a nausea essential oil roller too I’m gonna try.
> 
> In other news I’ve made us a fb group. I’m going to message y’all my fb info and you can friend me and I’ll add you or you can ignore the message. It’s private and hidden at the moment until we all tell people then I can make it visible. You can delete me as a friend after if you want. I won’t be too offended haha. Of course no one has to, but if you want to please feel free :)

oh bless you, I’ve felt a little queasy over the last couple of days but it isn’t full on nausea. Never had it with previous pregnancies so it’s strange! Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

ttc_lolly said:


> My tests this morning with FMU
> 
> Dropbox - Photo 01-07-2020, 18 04 11.jpg - Simplify your life
> 
> And yesterday’s FRER @ 11dpo compared to today’s @ 12dpo :happydance:
> 
> Dropbox - Photo 01-07-2020, 18 12 44.jpg - Simplify your life

Such pretty lines!


----------



## blessedmomma

My nausea is definitely getting worse. My son is potty training and he uses a little potty. None of mine have, but he wanted one and is doing really well with it. He goes without prompts now and I walked into the bathroom to see his pee.... gagged... then smelled it...:sick: I had to walk out and have someone else clean it out. So far up until now I've just felt sick at night and when I eat certain things. Spaghetti about did me in one day, eggs for breakfast another, and a sandwich. Today I woke up sick though, so I don't know if that's a morning and night thing now or what.

Those are some great lines lolly!


----------



## KylasBaby

Got my sea bands on today and already rolled my nausea essential oils on. And gonna choke down that gross morning sickness tea. Either it all helped or it only lasted the morning and early afternoon yesterday. I much prefer that to the all day and night sickness I had with dd for over three months. And that didn’t even start until 6 months so I’m anticipating this getting worse.


----------



## KylasBaby

I’m done testing now for real


----------



## blessedmomma

That's a great line-up!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Fantastic lines Kyla!

Hete are my tests today @ 14dpo with SMU O:)

Dropbox - Photo 03-07-2020, 10 51 42.jpg - Simplify your life


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks @blessedmomma

@ttc_lolly those look beautiful!

Anyone started weekly belly shots yet? I started last week and there’s a very noticeable difference between that and this week. HOLY BLOAT!



In other news baby’s heart should be beating today!


----------



## ttc_lolly

KylasBaby said:


> Thanks @blessedmomma
> 
> @ttc_lolly those look beautiful!
> 
> Anyone started weekly belly shots yet? I started last week and there’s a very noticeable difference between that and this week. HOLY BLOAT!
> 
> View attachment 1083913
> View attachment 1083914
> 
> 
> In other news baby’s heart should be beating today!

I am SO bloated! I love those belly shots! What app do you use?


----------



## KylasBaby

ttc_lolly said:


> I am SO bloated! I love those belly shots! What app do you use?

It’s called Baby Story :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Sooooo we went to some friends to swim a bit today. I SWEAR I put sunscreen on. I put it on dd twice. The lobster coloration of my skin says otherwise...too soon to blame it on pregnancy brain? Lol. Hell of a time not to be able to take Advil. This isn’t going to be fun. Maybe it’ll take my mind off the nausea?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## rabab780

Hello all :hi:
I am joining you for March babies and my EDD is on the 18th

My youngest girl was born in March
(6 weeks earlier)
So I might be having another March star

good luck to you all


----------



## KylasBaby

rabab780 said:


> Hello all :hi:
> I am joining you for March babies and my EDD is on the 18th
> 
> My youngest girl was born in March
> (6 weeks earlier)
> So I might be having another March star
> 
> good luck to you all

Hiiii :hi: Welcome! I’ll add you to the front.


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Sooooo we went to some friends to swim a bit today. I SWEAR I put sunscreen on. I put it on dd twice. The lobster coloration of my skin says otherwise...too soon to blame it on pregnancy brain? Lol. Hell of a time not to be able to take Advil. This isn’t going to be fun. Maybe it’ll take my mind off the nausea?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

your skin becomes more sensitive during pregnancy, maybe you just haven’t put it on enough?

Nausea is hitting me really hard lately, I’ve spent all of today feeling rotten! It’s a reassuring sign but I’m over feeling like this already :haha:

Hi! welcome to the group Rabab


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome rabab!

Alex- I've been feeling the same. It's ramping up for sure. Sick if I wait too long to eat, then sick from eating. Sick when I get up and sick when I go to bed. I almost took some morning sickness medicine last night before bed. I get hg with some pregnancies and it can get so awful.


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone else having period like cramps? I know they can be completely normal but they’re freaking me out. Just randomly started today.


----------



## TTCBean

11dpo positive test. Due March 19!


----------



## KylasBaby

TTCBean said:


> 11dpo positive test. Due March 19!

Congratulations! I’ll add you to the front :)


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Anyone else having period like cramps? I know they can be completely normal but they’re freaking me out. Just randomly started today.

Yes!! I don’t get it every day I’d say just a few days a week they’ll be on and off all day


----------



## TTCBean

I have period crampings, and nausea. I feel really ugh today!!! I can't believe I feel this way and I'm barely pregnant, LOL!


----------



## KylasBaby

Okay I feel better. They lasted maybe an hour? But felt just like period cramps, but no bleeding and they went away. Maybe it was because I had just gotten up and wasn’t hydrated really? I wasn’t dehydrated, but it was early so :shrug:
Made it a point to drink more today. I’m usually very well hydrated during the day.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Hey all! just got my positive this am!! First is fmu and second is smu. I think I’m 9DPO! This is the third day I’ve been testing... negative 7 and 8 DPO but positive today!! I’ll be due March 23rd judging by lmp.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Also this will be baby #4!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Actually can you put me down for March 27 as due date!? Thanks! And congrats to everyone!!


----------



## TTCBean

Welcome oreo! I am due the 19th with baby #4!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Hi Bean!! Ahh baby #4 club!! I have all girls so far and wouldn’t mind boy or girl this time! Although girl would be super convenient


----------



## KylasBaby

CertifiedOreo said:


> Actually can you put me down for March 27 as due date!? Thanks! And congrats to everyone!!

Congrats mama!! I’ll add you to the front 


We have no first time mamas here do we? I feel like I’m the one with the least amount of children with one haha


----------



## KylasBaby

Theoretically...if someone found a leftover frer and decided to use it, but today is 26dpo and it’s no darker than the one from 20dpo is that concerning?


----------



## blessedmomma

Kylasbaby- I've had period cramps with every pregnancy in the beginning.

Welcome and congrats oreo and ttcbean!!! Ttcbean- I think we may have been in the same group for jan 2016 :)


----------



## TTCBean

CertifiedOreo said:


> Hi Bean!! Ahh baby #4 club!! I have all girls so far and wouldn’t mind boy or girl this time! Although girl would be super convenient

Haha! I have all boys!! I was telling my husband a boy would be super convenient but we would be happy with a girl too!!


----------



## TTCBean

blessedmomma said:


> Kylasbaby- I've had period cramps with every pregnancy in the beginning.
> 
> Welcome and congrats oreo and ttcbean!!! Ttcbean- I think we may have been in the same group for jan 2016 :)

Your username looks so familiar! We just may have been! I had a boy Jan 2016. Are you on the Jan 2016 fb group?!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

TTCBean said:


> Haha! I have all boys!! I was telling my husband a boy would be super convenient but we would be happy with a girl too!!

 Oh my gosh that’s crazy lol!! It will be interesting to see what we get!!


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Theoretically...if someone found a leftover frer and decided to use it, but today is 26dpo and it’s no darker than the one from 20dpo is that concerning?

Absolutely not, most likely hook effect


----------



## alex_22

CertifiedOreo said:


> Hey all! just got my positive this am!! First is fmu and second is smu. I think I’m 9DPO! This is the third day I’ve been testing... negative 7 and 8 DPO but positive today!! I’ll be due March 23rd judging by lmp.
> 
> View attachment 1084207

Congratulations!!


----------



## blessedmomma

TTCBean said:


> Your username looks so familiar! We just may have been! I had a boy Jan 2016. Are you on the Jan 2016 fb group?!

We had a boy in jan 2016 also. I didn't join the fb group. I'm just not on there enough to stay up with things.

Sickness has really ramped up. I almost threw up this morning. And then when I almost did again I took a zofran. I hate taking it so early, but I have to function. I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to keep my prenatals down, let alone anything else. I'm still a little queasy, but so much better.

Scheduled my first appt and sonogram for july 28. So excited!


----------



## alex_22

blessedmomma said:


> We had a boy in jan 2016 also. I didn't join the fb group. I'm just not on there enough to stay up with things.
> 
> Sickness has really ramped up. I almost threw up this morning. And then when I almost did again I took a zofran. I hate taking it so early, but I have to function. I'm sure I wouldn't have been able to keep my prenatals down, let alone anything else. I'm still a little queasy, but so much better.
> 
> Scheduled my first appt and sonogram for july 28. So excited!

I’m feeling really nauseous lately too and chewing gum is saving my life!! The only time I feel human is when I’m chewing, not letting myself get hungry helps too if I get too hungry I end up feeling rotten which makes thinking about eating anything unbearable so it’s just a vicious circle. I absolutely hate this part of pregnancy! I’m ready for second tri now :brat:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I never tried this with my previous pregnancies but I heard sour patch kids helps with nausea! I’m definitely going to try when I get to that point.


----------



## KylasBaby

Add me to the nausea train! I’ve been nauseous since the get-go really, but today was ... just ... wow. Makes sense since it started at 6 weeks exactly with DD and tomorrow is 6 weeks. I’m sucking on my preggie pop drops and peppermint sickness things and have my sea bands on and drinking gross tea. It’s helped loads tho. 

Also, not baby related but I need a proud Mommy moment. DD was invited to join her dance school’s “prep team”. It’s invite only for 5-7yr olds who are too young to join the dance team get ready to join basically. She won’t even be 5 for a few more weeks. Super proud


----------



## blessedmomma

The thought of anything sweet makes me feel sick right now. I've tried all the natural things in the past and nothing touches mine. I have ended up with hg before so maybe it's just too severe sometimes for those options. I REALLY wanted the sea bands and preggie pops to work out. On one hand I'm not looking forward to sickness from my previous experiences, but on the other I've lost 8 babies in the last 2 yrs and was never as sick as this with them so maybe it's a blessing I need to be thankful for. Maybe it just means things are going well this time. I would have taken hg for any of them so I need to keep that in my perspective!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

How is my progression everyone? I’m nervous I had a Mc in October 11dpo looks darker than 10dpo right??


----------



## KylasBaby

CertifiedOreo said:


> How is my progression everyone? I’m nervous I had a Mc in October 11dpo looks darker than 10dpo right??
> 
> View attachment 1084256

Looks great to me!


----------



## KylasBaby

6 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

Looks good to me too oreo


----------



## blessedmomma

Think I have some hook effect going on :)

Top test is just plain pee. Not fmu or anything. Bottom test was same pee with about the same amount of water added.


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> Think I have some hook effect going on :)
> 
> Top test is just plain pee. Not fmu or anything. Bottom test was same pee with about the same amount of water added.
> View attachment 1084264

I think I had some of that the other day as well. Took a test at what was 26dpo and it was identical to 20. I only did it bc I found one last frer hiding. Would’ve tried diluting, but didn’t have another test.


----------



## blessedmomma

Anyone doing bump pics yet? 

This is today at 6+2. I've pulled out my maternity pants so they don't do a great job of hiding anything. And after so many pregnancies I always have a bit of lower tummy no matter how much weight I lose. Definitely have some clothes feeling tighter on me though.


----------



## KylasBaby

Yep! Started at 4 weeks. The bloat is unreal haha 
4, 5 and 6 weeks then just 6


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Thanks ladies!! I love the bump pics!! Blessed I have that lower tummy thing going on too no matter how much I lose! I dunno what all it takes to lose it but I don’t think I really care lol I’ll work hard but not that hard!! We all are still beautiful!

I’m going to start taking pics week 4 I think. I’m so confused though because the two apps I have say I’m 3 weeks tomorrow?? When I should “be” starting period Tuesday... so wouldn’t I be 4 weeks on Tuesday then??


----------



## KylasBaby

CertifiedOreo said:


> Thanks ladies!! I love the bump pics!! Blessed I have that lower tummy thing going on too no matter how much I lose! I dunno what all it takes to lose it but I don’t think I really care lol I’ll work hard but not that hard!! We all are still beautiful!
> 
> I’m going to start taking pics week 4 I think. I’m so confused though because the two apps I have say I’m 3 weeks tomorrow?? When I should “be” starting period Tuesday... so wouldn’t I be 4 weeks on Tuesday then??

Do you know when you ovulated? Can always count that as 2 weeks and go from there. I have crazy cycles so always adjust them


----------



## CertifiedOreo

KylasBaby said:


> Do you know when you ovulated? Can always count that as 2 weeks and go from there. I have crazy cycles so always adjust them

I’m guessing June 29, CD 14. So at that point, I would be 2 weeks? Is that what your saying? If so that would put be at 4 weeks on Monday!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

You know what you guys, I put my LMP as the wrong date in those pregnancy apps. I changed it and now it’s right on track. LOL!!!! As my almost 5 year old would say “silly mommy”


----------



## blessedmomma

This was last week at 5+1. I felt really bloaty that day!! To the point I was uncomfortable. Still there, but feels like it did go down a little since then.


----------



## KylasBaby

CertifiedOreo said:


> I’m guessing June 29, CD 14. So at that point, I would be 2 weeks? Is that what your saying? If so that would put be at 4 weeks on Monday!

Yep. Doctors go off on the premise everyone has perfect 28 day cycles with ovulation right in the middle. I always adjust my LMP to 2 weeks before O because i know when that is. That way i don’t have doctors concerned baby is behind because it isn’t. My cycles are just wonky.


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> This was last week at 5+1. I felt really bloaty that day!! To the point I was uncomfortable. Still there, but feels like it did go down a little since then.
> View attachment 1084275

You do look bigger here. Lovely bump :)


----------



## tdog

:hi: ladies hope I'm OK to join please I've worked out be due around 20th but I always get induced 3 weeks early as I have diabetes, this is my 7th pregnancy first I lost at 9 weeks, this is my progression on frer and just to add a ic aswell :haha: xx the last frer was today 13dpo :)


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> :hi: ladies hope I'm OK to join please I've worked out be due around 20th but I always get induced 3 weeks early as I have diabetes, this is my 7th pregnancy first I lost at 9 weeks, this is my progression on frer and just to add a ic aswell :haha: xx the last frer was today 13dpo :)
> 
> View attachment 1084276
> View attachment 1084277
> View attachment 1084278

Hi new friend :hi:
Of course it’s okay to join! I promise we’re not scary!
Beautiful lines! Congratulations on your pregnancy!
I’ll add you to the front :)


----------



## tdog

Thanks so much :) have no symptoms as of yet just crampy here and there people are thinking twins with the line progression so quick :shrug: we do have twins in both sides of the family aswell, but seeing some of you progressions is making a bit better :haha: I've booked a early scan for 17th Aug should be about 9.5 weeks by then :) xx


----------



## KylasBaby

I’ve had several people mention twins to me. They stop pretty quick when I say I’ll be dropping one off at their house haha.


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome and congrats tdog! 

With a couple of mine the drs have said twins based off beta hcg levels, but has always been one. I like the "idea" of twins until I have my newborn and then I'm so thankful it was only one haha.


----------



## tdog

blessedmomma said:


> Welcome and congrats tdog!
> 
> With a couple of mine the drs have said twins based off beta hcg levels, but has always been one. I like the "idea" of twins until I have my newborn and then I'm so thankful it was only one haha.

Yea I'm with you on that one don't get me wrong I'd love twins but tbh I hold my hat of to anyone who has multiples xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Kylasbaby your bump is tiny and adorable!


----------



## blessedmomma

tdog said:


> Yea I'm with you on that one don't get me wrong I'd love twins but tbh I hold my hat of to anyone who has multiples xx

I agree completely! People think it's hard to have a big family, but really I think one at a time is pretty nice. When I'm getting up all night with a baby I think it would be so much harder with any more than that one. I definitely have respect for anyone with multiples!


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> Kylasbaby your bump is tiny and adorable!

Hahaha thanks. I feel like a whale


----------



## blessedmomma

KylasBaby said:


> Hahaha thanks. I feel like a whale

:rofl: I've already started huffing and puffing every time I go up and down the stairs. Don't remember this so early before.


----------



## KylasBaby

@blessedmomma same! Super early for all this foolishness haha. Maybe because it’s summer and hot and heat just makes things worse.


----------



## blessedmomma

KylasBaby said:


> @blessedmomma same! Super early for all this foolishness haha. Maybe because it’s summer and hot and heat just makes things worse.

Good observation! I hadn't even considered that!


----------



## Pisces24

Hi can I join please. Due march 16th. I'll be going to epu next week. This will be my 4th child. Lovely to meet you all x


----------



## goneawry

Hi everyone!

I'm very happy to be joining you all. Like tdog, I'm also due around March 20. This is baby number 3, I already have two sons who are 6 and 4.

So far my symptoms are just a bit of cramping and tightness, as well as slight nausea (basically just feels like I am a little bit hungry all the time!). With my other pregnancies morning sickness hasn't really kicked in until around 6 weeks so I'm expecting it to be the same this time around! 

I'm looking forward to sharing this exciting time with you guys! I'd love to join the FB group as well :)


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies abit of a poas addict over here let's face it think we all are :rofl: anyway got 2-3 on the digi :yipee: just got tests to use now :shrug: 14dpo xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Pisces24 said:


> Hi can I join please. Due march 16th. I'll be going to epu next week. This will be my 4th child. Lovely to meet you all x

Congrats! I’ll add you to the front :)



goneawry said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm very happy to be joining you all. Like tdog, I'm also due around March 20. This is baby number 3, I already have two sons who are 6 and 4.
> 
> So far my symptoms are just a bit of cramping and tightness, as well as slight nausea (basically just feels like I am a little bit hungry all the time!). With my other pregnancies morning sickness hasn't really kicked in until around 6 weeks so I'm expecting it to be the same this time around!
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing this exciting time with you guys! I'd love to join the FB group as well :)

Congrats to you as well! I’ll add you too and message you about the fb page :)


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> Hi ladies abit of a poas addict over here let's face it think we all are :rofl: anyway got 2-3 on the digi :yipee: just got tests to use now :shrug: 14dpo xx
> 
> View attachment 1084299
> View attachment 1084300
> View attachment 1084301
> View attachment 1084302
> View attachment 1084303

They look great!


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> They look great!

Thank you :) xx


----------



## CertifiedOreo

tdog said:


> Hi ladies abit of a poas addict over here let's face it think we all are :rofl: anyway got 2-3 on the digi :yipee: just got tests to use now :shrug: 14dpo xx
> 
> View attachment 1084299
> View attachment 1084300
> View attachment 1084301
> View attachment 1084302
> View attachment 1084303

Beautiful lines!! I’m kind of a POAS addict too


----------



## tdog

CertifiedOreo said:


> Beautiful lines!! I’m kind of a POAS addict too :p

Love peeing on sticks :haha: xx


----------



## goneawry

Looking good tdog! I think I'm gonna try and get some more tests today :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Ladies, if you haven’t please respond to my message about the fb group (if you want you join) saying your fb name. I only accept friends when I know who they are. I have a few requests I haven’t accepted because they weren’t names people gave me from here. So if you haven’t and you want to be added to the fb group please respond to my message saying your name.

Thanks :)


----------



## goneawry

Okay, got myself some FRERs.

Clearblue is my test from Wednesday, I would have been 12 dpo (omg sorry about how yellow it's dried!!) 



FRER is today, 16 dpo.



:)


----------



## tdog

goneawry said:


> Okay, got myself some FRERs.
> 
> Clearblue is my test from Wednesday, I would have been 12 dpo (omg sorry about how yellow it's dried!!)
> 
> View attachment 1084336
> 
> 
> FRER is today, 16 dpo.
> 
> View attachment 1084337
> 
> 
> :)

Lovely line :) xx


----------



## KylasBaby

goneawry said:


> Okay, got myself some FRERs.
> 
> Clearblue is my test from Wednesday, I would have been 12 dpo (omg sorry about how yellow it's dried!!)
> 
> View attachment 1084336
> 
> 
> FRER is today, 16 dpo.
> 
> View attachment 1084337
> 
> 
> :)

Don’t be sorry! We dehydrate ourselves to test. That’s what happens :haha:

Lovely lines!


----------



## KylasBaby

Let’s talk bodily excretions ladies, shall we? We’re all friends here. Haha

So with DD I was so ridiculously constipated. Like ridiculously. I swear that’s what half my belly was at all times. This time it is the exact opposite. It’s not *exactly* diarrhea, but things are very loose and I’m going twice a day. I am taking a prenatal probiotic and have a morning juice (about 24 oz of OJ, either a strawberry/banana juice or blueberry juice, water mixed with my powdered greens and 2tbsp of my liquid prenatal). I’ve been taking fiber for months and am slowly lowering how much I take but wow. Hoping this is all normal....


----------



## tdog

Some days I'm OK at going other days I can't bloody go :shrug: with my last baby I was always on the loo I was so loose :blush: I honest can't remember with my others lol xx


----------



## TTCBean

I am still nursing my almost 2 year old and didn't have a cycle yet so this pregnancy is sort of a surprise. On June 25 I got EWCM, but didn't test with a Clearblue digital until the 26th. I got a smiley that day. I've been calculating EDD 3/19 but I'm thinking maybe since I had EWCM a day prior to testing, I am due a day earlier? I know it's one day LOL not a big difference but I'm weird like that. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

TTCBean said:


> I am still nursing my almost 2 year old and didn't have a cycle yet so this pregnancy is sort of a surprise. On June 25 I got EWCM, but didn't test with a Clearblue digital until the 26th. I got a smiley that day. I've been calculating EDD 3/19 but I'm thinking maybe since I had EWCM a day prior to testing, I am due a day earlier? I know it's one day LOL not a big difference but I'm weird like that. :)

Hey, at this stage a day is a big difference in development. I always O about 36 hours after my first positive opk. I usually get positives for a day and a half then they go negative but this cycle I had one quick positive. It was a new brand of tests :shrug: 

Do you want me to change your date?


----------



## TTCBean

Sure, let's change it! I'll be getting a dating scan when I'm around 8 weeks so we'll have a better idea.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

KylasBaby said:


> Let’s talk bodily excretions ladies, shall we? We’re all friends here. Haha
> 
> So with DD I was so ridiculously constipated. Like ridiculously. I swear that’s what half my belly was at all times. This time it is the exact opposite. It’s not *exactly* diarrhea, but things are very loose and I’m going twice a day. I am taking a prenatal probiotic and have a morning juice (about 24 oz of OJ, either a strawberry/banana juice or blueberry juice, water mixed with my powdered greens and 2tbsp of my liquid prenatal). I’ve been taking fiber for months and am slowly lowering how much I take but wow. Hoping this is all normal....

I’m sure it’s fine and might have something to do w the fiber and/or greens probably good to lower like your doing! I was a little bit looser too earlier this week but honestly I thinks it’s due to excitement \\:D/


----------



## TTCBean

Totally woke up thinking "Nah, I'm not actually pregnant!" and took my last two HPT... extremely positive. I wonder when my brain will catch up?! LOL. Besides some nausea in the early a.m. before breakfast, thank God, I've been doing good. My last pregnancy I was SO SO SO SICK! from the moment he implanted. It was horrible.


----------



## KylasBaby

TTCBean said:


> Totally woke up thinking "Nah, I'm not actually pregnant!" and took my last two HPT... extremely positive. I wonder when my brain will catch up?! LOL. Besides some nausea in the early a.m. before breakfast, thank God, I've been doing good. My last pregnancy I was SO SO SO SICK! from the moment he implanted. It was horrible.

Haha it took my a while to accept it as well, but I sure do now.


----------



## KylasBaby

How are we doing ladies?

Once I can get around the nausea, nothing tastes right to me. Tried to have oatmeal for lunch. Nope. Tried my chocolate breakfast shake. Nope. Tried one of dd’s chicken nuggets. Nope. Cheerios it is! Haha. Baby is gonna come out 90% Cheerio. But DD and I went blueberry picking and I had a bunch of those so that’s good.

I start the Cheerios as soon as I wake up and it really helps the nausea. It’s still there but it’s not as bad.

I am already over peeing every 7 minutes lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow lots of new :BFP:’s, congrats ladies and welcome!

Just checking in when I remember! All going well with me, my OH & I booked a reassurance scan for this Thursday (3 days!!) as I’m being a little paranoid what with lack of symptoms and previous losses. Silly I know as AF has stayed firmly away and my lines progressed beautifully, but I think this scan will just put my mind at ease and I can start to get excited!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

I was reading in the shower last night, leaning over the edge and out of nowhere I look down and there is a milky substance dripping down the side of the tub!! I lactated!! I squeezed my nipples a little and a few droplets came out as well. This is baby #4 and I don’t remember that happening with any previous pregnancies. Mind you, I was reading a passage about labor and how it can be a beautiful experience for you and baby. And I have breastfed all my kids but it’s been 9 months since I stopped. Has this happened to anyone else? I’ve heard of women going years without breastfeeding and then they will hear a baby cry and their milk lets down.

My husband drives trucks and is away a lot and I haven’t told him we are pregnant yet. Nobody knows except y’all. I see him tomorrow and I can’t wait to tell him, it’s been so hard keeping this hush hush.


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome and congrats ladies!!! :yipee:

Certified- I have been bfing most of the last 8 years. I usually stop about half through a pregnancy and then resume with the next baby when they get here. I stopped nursing my last baby in October, it's the longest I've went without bfing. I can't say I've lactated out of nowhere, but I can still easily get milk out. I thought it was weird so I researched a bit and it's very common to go on for years! Just seems crazy to me. I get engorged easily while nursing and get frequent mastitis from it and it happened a few times with my last few miscarriages while I was still nursing. Hoping it doesn't happen now that I've weaned her!

Kyla- I'm just generally sick all day. Haven't thrown up yet thank God! Try to nibble on bland foods but it makes me sicker. I took a zofran when I almost threw up a couple days in a row. Think it's gonna be really bad for me this time.

Lolly- totally get it! I'd set one up if I could. Excited for you!


----------



## SY92

Hi ladies!
Dipping my toe in here .. cautiously if thats okay with you all
but... I have just found out im expecting my 3rd!
ive had 3 chemical losses during lockdown :(
so i am a bit weary BUT ive had it confirmed on pink dye, blue dye & a clear blue digi week predictor this morning!


I am due roughly around 27th March 2021!

I hope you are all keeping well ladies!
:flower:


----------



## KylasBaby

SY92 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Dipping my toe in here .. cautiously if thats okay with you all
> but... I have just found out im expecting my 3rd!
> ive had 3 chemical losses during lockdown :(
> so i am a bit weary BUT ive had it confirmed on pink dye, blue dye & a clear blue digi week predictor this morning!
> 
> 
> I am due roughly around 27th March 2021!
> 
> I hope you are all keeping well ladies!
> :flower:

Hey! Congrats :). I’ll add you to the front :)


----------



## SY92

Thankyou lovely!! <3 x


KylasBaby said:


> Hey! Congrats :). I’ll add you to the front :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I meant to do it earlier, but I am soooooo tired today. Nauseous too but not as bad though I know I should enjoy not being completely miserable.


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## SY92

KylasBaby said:


> I meant to do it earlier, but I am soooooo tired today. Nauseous too but not as bad though I know I should enjoy not being completely miserable.

ohh dont worry about it hun, just whenever lolx
Aww no, big hugs!
I suffered with from HG sooo badly i was hospitalised numerous times with my last two pregnancies, soo i am just waiting on it kicking in! Like you I am trying to enjoy it before it cranks it up lol xx


----------



## SY92

blessedmomma said:


> Welcome and congrats!

Thank you so much <3 
& to you!xxx


----------



## SY92

Im telling my hubby tonight! 
Stomachs doing backflips haha! x


----------



## alex_22

Hello and congratulations to the new ladies :hi:


----------



## SY92

alex_22 said:


> Hello and congratulations to the new ladies :hi:

hi hun & thank you! :) x


----------



## KylasBaby

SY92 said:


> Im telling my hubby tonight!
> Stomachs doing backflips haha! x

Ooooh let us know!


----------



## SY92

KylasBaby said:


> Ooooh let us know!

He is absolutely over the moon, shocked but happy\\:D/
I dunno why I thought he would react any differently lolxxx


----------



## CertifiedOreo

SY92 said:


> He is absolutely over the moon, shocked but happy\\:D/
> I dunno why I thought he would react any differently lolxxx

Congrats and welcome!! 
I told my husband today too!! He’s happy


----------



## KylasBaby

Aww congrats ladies!! Glad these daddies are excited!!


----------



## KylasBaby

The bloat is unreal.....so bad at the end of the day.


----------



## goneawry

Congrats SY92 and welcome! I am also pregnant with #3 :)

I hope everyone is going well and not feeling too yucky! I'm still feeling pretty good and it's making me not really believe I'm pregnant some days. I took another FRER this morning though and it was a dye stealer (test line was darker than the control) so I guess there's no denying it lol.


----------



## goneawry

Also SY92, sorry to hear about your chemicals. I had one back in Feb... It's so disheartening to briefly see that 2nd line and then have it disappear from later tests :-( That's probably why I've kept on testing this time around, just to keep double checking!


----------



## SY92

goneawry said:


> Congrats SY92 and welcome! I am also pregnant with #3 :)
> 
> I hope everyone is going well and not feeling too yucky! I'm still feeling pretty good and it's making me not really believe I'm pregnant some days. I took another FRER this morning though and it was a dye stealer (test line was darker than the control) so I guess there's no denying it lol.

aw thank you v much hun!! 
Ah thats amazing with your dye stealer, fabulous reassurance that all is as it should be hun \\:D/x

aw thankyou, they were brutal and heartbreaking.. I think thats why I still havent taken it in fully that this one, so far, is here to stay! I keep checking lol i think i will testing until I see a midwife lol x 

I hope everyone is feeling well and all are safe <3 xx


----------



## SY92

CertifiedOreo said:


> Congrats and welcome!!
> I told my husband today too!! He’s happy

Massive congratulations lovely!!
Glad hubby is as excited as you xx


----------



## SY92

KylasBaby said:


> The bloat is unreal.....so bad at the end of the day.
> 
> View attachment 1084455

Hugss!!
Ive been the same, especially last night I couldn’t sit upright it was to uncomfortable haha 
#bloatlife lolxx


----------



## KylasBaby

SY92 said:


> aw thankyou, they were brutal and heartbreaking.. I think thats why I still havent taken it in fully that this one, so far, is here to stay! I keep checking lol i think i will testing until I see a midwife lol x
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling well and all are safe <3 xx

I had 2 CPs prior to this one. I get it. I don’t think I’ll relax until my ultrasound and who knows when that’ll be. Have a phone appointment with my OB tomorrow gonna really push for an ultrasound.


----------



## tdog

@SY92 :hi: so glad to see you hear :) xx

I have a line stealer ladies :yipee: just cautiously waiting to get the 3+ on digi now :haha: xx just upload all tests I done :rofl: xx


----------



## SY92

KylasBaby said:


> I had 2 CPs prior to this one. I get it. I don’t think I’ll relax until my ultrasound and who knows when that’ll be. Have a phone appointment with my OB tomorrow gonna really push for an ultrasound.

hugs! I hope you get a scan!
I wont get one for a while :( .. also started spotting this morning so i am freaking the F out & trying not to over think it :( x


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> @SY92 :hi: so glad to see you hear :) xx
> 
> I have a line stealer ladies :yipee: just cautiously waiting to get the 3+ on digi now :haha: xx just upload all tests I done :rofl: xx
> 
> View attachment 1084466
> View attachment 1084467
> View attachment 1084468

Hello lovely!! 
:hi:

Those are some beautiful lookin lines!x


----------



## blessedmomma

SY-hoping and praying all is well!


----------



## SY92

blessedmomma said:


> SY-hoping and praying all is well!

Thank you hun! So far it seems to have stopped! I hope its just the left overs from implantation xx


----------



## KylasBaby

@SY92 I’m glad it’s stopped! That’s a scary thing but can be perfectly fine.


----------



## blessedmomma

7 weeks


----------



## tdog

blessedmomma said:


> 7 weeks
> View attachment 1084489

Awww how cute is that :) xx


----------



## TTCBean

:( My little 2 year old is sick with a tummy bug today. I feel so awful for him. I'm worried I'll end up catching it too...


----------



## SY92

KylasBaby said:


> @SY92 I’m glad it’s stopped! That’s a scary thing but can be perfectly fine.

Its back again :( :(.. its not got a flow to it though’ thankfully.. just got my fingers crossed so tightly that it doesnt come to anything :( xx


----------



## SY92

blessedmomma said:


> 7 weeks
> View attachment 1084489

Ohh my! Sooo cute !!xx


----------



## tdog

TTCBean said:


> :( My little 2 year old is sick with a tummy bug today. I feel so awful for him. I'm worried I'll end up catching it too...

Awww no bless him hope he feels better soon nothing worse than seeing babies poorly :cry: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> 7 weeks
> View attachment 1084489

awwww


----------



## KylasBaby

TTCBean said:


> :( My little 2 year old is sick with a tummy bug today. I feel so awful for him. I'm worried I'll end up catching it too...

FX you don’t! DD’s gotten all sorts of things I haven’t caught. Hopefully he will get over it quickly and you don’t catch it.


----------



## KylasBaby

SY92 said:


> Its back again :( :(.. its not got a flow to it though’ thankfully.. just got my fingers crossed so tightly that it doesnt come to anything :( xx

FX!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Bean- hope you don't catch anything and he feels better very fast!

SY- I've bled in a lot of my pregnancies in the beginning. With one baby I didn't even realize I was pregnant until I was 6 weeks along when morning sickness kicked in because I thought I had my period. Wasn't spotting at all, full regular flow. Several after him I also had what looked like a period even though I already knew I was pregnant. Can you have hcg betas done with your dr? It was always reassuring to me while bleeding.


----------



## SY92

KylasBaby said:


> FX!!

Thanks hun! Me too xx


----------



## SY92

blessedmomma said:


> Bean- hope you don't catch anything and he feels better very fast!
> 
> SY- I've bled in a lot of my pregnancies in the beginning. With one baby I didn't even realize I was pregnant until I was 6 weeks along when morning sickness kicked in because I thought I had my period. Wasn't spotting at all, full regular flow. Several after him I also had what looked like a period even though I already knew I was pregnant. Can you have hcg betas done with your dr? It was always reassuring to me while bleeding.


Thanks for the reply hun! 
I vaguely remember bleeding with my two girls, but I was further on than this ( I think lol ) ..
Its just so annoying not knowing whats going on inside.. 
as far as im aware my GP surgery wont do anything like that :( 
ill give them a phone later to double check though!
Thanks again hun x


----------



## SY92

Good Morning ladies :) (7am - UK time) 
Just a wee note to say morning & I hope you’re all feeling well :) 

:flower: 
xoxo​


----------



## tdog

SY92 said:


> Good Morning ladies :) (7am - UK time)
> Just a wee note to say morning & I hope you’re all feeling well :)
> 
> :flower:
> xoxo​

Morning lovely how are you today xx


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> Morning lovely how are you today xx

Im ok thankyou, how are you doing ? 
Sorry slow reply, I ended up dozing back off lolxx


----------



## tdog

SY92 said:


> Im ok thankyou, how are you doing ?
> Sorry slow reply, I ended up dozing back off lolxx

If I could I would have aswell :haha: I'm OK just a lot of heartburn and so tired more than usual has the spotting stopped lovely xx


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> If I could I would have aswell :haha: I'm OK just a lot of heartburn and so tired more than usual has the spotting stopped lovely xx

aww i hate heartburn, its awful! Sending you big hugs!!
Haha soon as hubby left for work i sprawled out, had some crazy ass dreams lastnight so didnt get much sleep lol
its slowing down ( i think ) more so there when i wipe.. i have such a bad headache coming on i feel my whole head tingling.. i dont feel pregnant though, i cant help but think thats bad to not feel pregnant :( trying not to worry but you whats its like, especially after my last 3 chems.. although my tests are still positive etc (got more coming today hehehe) but as bad as it is im hoping for some sort of morning sickness lol & i suffer BAAAAD with HG so to wish for it as a sign is saying something haha xx

sorry i rambled ooopsie lol xxx


----------



## nicoley

Sorry I have been mia..I keep thinking our groups moved on over to fb :( I will try to stay in the loop on here more frequently:)


----------



## SY92

nicoley said:


> Sorry I have been mia..I keep thinking our groups moved on over to fb :( I will try to stay in the loop on here more frequently:)

ooh whats the FB group do ya know <3 :) xx


----------



## nicoley

Kyla set one up 
I believe it’s kyla Mone add her as a friend and let her know via messenger that you are from here she will add you to the group:) 

I believe her profile pic is of her and her daughter (has piggy tails)


----------



## SY92

nicoley said:


> Kyla set one up
> I believe it’s kyla Mone add her as a friend and let her know via messenger that you are from here she will add you to the group:)
> 
> I believe her profile pic is of her and her daughter (has piggy tails)

ahh fab ill shall go look!
Thanks hun xx


----------



## KylasBaby

SY92 said:


> Good Morning ladies :) (7am - UK time)
> Just a wee note to say morning & I hope you’re all feeling well :)
> 
> :flower:
> xoxo​

Morning! It’s 7am here now. Well almost 7:30. Trying to drag myself out of bed lol. I have my TeleMed call with my OB today. Really gonna push for an ultrasound before the 11 weeks they’re doing it at now. Pre Covid they did the first at 8. I’ve had 2 losses since dd and a mmc before her so FX she lets me get one early. 

An I the only one with only one child? What pregnancy are we all on? And what baby? 
My 5th pregnancy hopefully my 2nd take home baby


----------



## KylasBaby

SY92 said:


> ooh whats the FB group do ya know <3 :) xx

Yes I’ve made one. I can message you the info :) If anyone else needs it let me know.


----------



## KylasBaby

nicoley said:


> Sorry I have been mia..I keep thinking our groups moved on over to fb :( I will try to stay in the loop on here more frequently:)

That one isn’t too active yet, but we can make it more active. Personally I’d prefer to be there as it’s more private than a public forum, but not everyone is on there.


----------



## tdog

SY92 said:


> aww i hate heartburn, its awful! Sending you big hugs!!
> Haha soon as hubby left for work i sprawled out, had some crazy ass dreams lastnight so didnt get much sleep lol
> its slowing down ( i think ) more so there when i wipe.. i have such a bad headache coming on i feel my whole head tingling.. i dont feel pregnant though, i cant help but think thats bad to not feel pregnant :( trying not to worry but you whats its like, especially after my last 3 chems.. although my tests are still positive etc (got more coming today hehehe) but as bad as it is im hoping for some sort of morning sickness lol & i suffer BAAAAD with HG so to wish for it as a sign is saying something haha xx
> 
> sorry i rambled ooopsie lol xxx

Thanks lovely :) I have 1st tri anxiety aswell it's horrible I don't feel preg apart from heartburn :shrug: I never really got sickness either with my other pregnancies xx


----------



## TTCBean

Can't tell if I have morning sickness or if it's the tummy bug my 2 year old has. He did throw up on me multiple times yesterday... ugh.


----------



## blessedmomma

I'm full on my morning sickness meds now. I can't eat or keep anything down without it. Heartburn and exhaustion in full swing as well. I wouldn't be surprised if it goes into hg for me again. :(

Kyla- we have 9 kids and have had either 11 or 13 miscarriages. (Two possible chemicals that I just was never totally sure about back in 2016.)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Ladies I’m nervous!! The bottom test was done today with smu and the one above was yesterday w smu. Doesn’t it look like the control line got darker today verses yesterday? And the test line today lighter verses yesterday?


----------



## CertifiedOreo

blessedmomma said:


> I'm full on my morning sickness meds now. I can't eat or keep anything down without it. Heartburn and exhaustion in full swing as well. I wouldn't be surprised if it goes into hg for me again. :(
> 
> Kyla- we have 9 kids and have had either 11 or 13 miscarriages. (Two possible chemicals that I just was never totally sure about back in 2016.)

Oh no, I hope you don’t have HG!! I’ve been having heartburn all day today as well, It’s never been like this!! It’s crazy.


----------



## Cat1990

Hiya I’m cautiously dipping in to say I’m due March 24th. I’m driving myself crazy though as only symptom is slightly sore breasts. I have a son but he’s nearly ten so I have forgotten what being pregnant feels like! just remember being incredibly sick with him from about 6 weeks. 

I keep peeing on a stick but I’ve vowed to stop today because I got 2-3 weeks on Tuesday (top two) and again 2-3 today (bottom two) but although the high sensitivity strip looks darker the low sensitivity line looks lighter then a few days ago! But they do seem to have had blue dye leak all over them. We said we will get a scan in a couple of weeks if no bleeding starts. Can’t keep stressing over lines I’m not even meant to open and look at anyway :lol:

hope everyone is well!


----------



## KylasBaby

CertifiedOreo said:


> Ladies I’m nervous!! The bottom test was done today with smu and the one above was yesterday w smu. Doesn’t it look like the control line got darker today verses yesterday? And the test line today lighter verses yesterday?
> 
> View attachment 1084562

At a certain time they just won’t get any darker. And different tests have different amounts of dyes. I did an experiment I think at 15dpo. Dipped 2 FRERs in the same pee. One was a clear dye stealer the other wasn’t.


----------



## KylasBaby

Cat1990 said:


> Hiya I’m cautiously dipping in to say I’m due March 24th. I’m driving myself crazy though as only symptom is slightly sore breasts. I have a son but he’s nearly ten so I have forgotten what being pregnant feels like! just remember being incredibly sick with him from about 6 weeks.
> 
> I keep peeing on a stick but I’ve vowed to stop today because I got 2-3 weeks on Tuesday (top two) and again 2-3 today (bottom two) but although the high sensitivity strip looks darker the low sensitivity line looks lighter then a few days ago! But they do seem to have had blue dye leak all over them. We said we will get a scan in a couple of weeks if no bleeding starts. Can’t keep stressing over lines I’m not even meant to open and look at anyway :lol:
> 
> hope everyone is well!
> 
> View attachment 1084578

Congrats!! I’ll add you to the front page :)


----------



## CertifiedOreo

KylasBaby said:


> At a certain time they just won’t get any darker. And different tests have different amounts of dyes. I did an experiment I think at 15dpo. Dipped 2 FRERs in the same pee. One was a clear dye stealer the other wasn’t.

That makes me feel a lot better, thank you!


----------



## blessedmomma

Certified- I don't even trust frer for progression anymore. I have seen way wonky things with them. They suck now! And not just that, your hcg could be high enough that it's causing the hook effect. 

Hi and welcome cat!


----------



## tdog

:hi: ladies I done the urine test again earlier forgot to upload baby brain already :rofl: but here they are, I also done a digi and it still saying 2-3 weeks :shrug: with my frer link that I thought would have had a 3+ by now hey ho I'm not worried as my lines a fab xx


----------



## blessedmomma

With my last baby I got a 2-3 when my beta hcg was well over 3000!!!! It was somewhere around 5,000. I know that because the day before it was over 3,000 and two days later it was over 7,000. I took it in between those days. Needless to say, I don't even bother with them anymore.


----------



## tdog

blessedmomma said:


> With my last baby I got a 2-3 when my beta hcg was well over 3000!!!! It was somewhere around 5,000. I know that because the day before it was over 3,000 and two days later it was over 7,000. I took it in between those days. Needless to say, I don't even bother with them anymore.

Oh thank you I've never had a problem with them with my other babies :shrug: not even going to bother with them I used last yesterday xx


----------



## SCgirl

Hi ladies! I’m super cautiously joining you... EDD would be around March 29. I got a very faint BFP on 7/15, progressed beautifully the next 48h, now can’t tell if stalled ‍♀️ (I’m a POAS addict ever since I had 3 chemicals, followed by the two that are now wreaking havoc around my home. Haven’t been pregnant in over 4 years... been NTNP for 3 cycles.) First OB visit isn’t until mid-August at 8w if I make it that long!!

Pics from Wed PM (3w2d) and Fri midday (3w4d)


----------



## tdog

SCgirl said:


> Hi ladies! I’m super cautiously joining you... EDD would be around March 29. I got a very faint BFP on 7/15, progressed beautifully the next 48h, now can’t tell if stalled ‍♀️ (I’m a POAS addict ever since I had 3 chemicals, followed by the two that are now wreaking havoc around my home. Haven’t been pregnant in over 4 years... been NTNP for 3 cycles.) First OB visit isn’t until mid-August at 8w if I make it that long!!
> 
> Pics from Wed PM (3w2d) and Fri midday (3w4d)
> View attachment 1084644
> View attachment 1084643
> View attachment 1084645

:hi: welcome congratulations :) xx


----------



## TTCBean

Welcome SC and congrats!s


----------



## KylasBaby

SCgirl said:


> Hi ladies! I’m super cautiously joining you... EDD would be around March 29. I got a very faint BFP on 7/15, progressed beautifully the next 48h, now can’t tell if stalled ‍♀️ (I’m a POAS addict ever since I had 3 chemicals, followed by the two that are now wreaking havoc around my home. Haven’t been pregnant in over 4 years... been NTNP for 3 cycles.) First OB visit isn’t until mid-August at 8w if I make it that long!!
> 
> Pics from Wed PM (3w2d) and Fri midday (3w4d)
> View attachment 1084644
> View attachment 1084643
> View attachment 1084645

Hey congrats! I’ll add you to the front :)


----------



## tdog

Anyone else cramping loads? I was cramping before I got :bfp: then went of I've had bits here and there but now it really painful :cry: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> Anyone else cramping loads? I was cramping before I got :bfp: then went of I've had bits here and there but now it really painful :cry: xx

I had one morning of nasty cramping. Maybe an hour or two. But i hydrated like crazy and make sure I’m really hydrated now and haven’t had anymore. It can be completely normal though!


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> I had one morning of nasty cramping. Maybe an hour or two. But i hydrated like crazy and make sure I’m really hydrated now and haven’t had anymore. It can be completely normal though!

Thank you for reply lovely and thank you for reassurance, I'm a bugger for not drinking loads xx


----------



## blessedmomma

tdog said:


> Oh thank you I've never had a problem with them with my other babies :shrug: not even going to bother with them I used last yesterday xx

I used them with two pregnancies prior to my last baby and they worked fine for them. In fact the first baby I used them with I got a 3+ during my 4th week. Hcg was really high with him though. The next baby they worked fine with, but we lost him at 15 weeks. I had a few left over from my pregnancy with him so I used them on my last baby. When I got my second 2-3 in a row and was hoping for 3+ because I was 5 weeks 1 day along, I freaked. After losing the baby before her so far along I thought it was a bad sign. But they called with my beta results from the day before and they had been over 3,000 the day before. The next day I had betas again and they were over 7,000. So had to be somewhere in between there since I took it the day in between those betas. After that scare I was done with them and haven't used them since. 

Welcome and congrats sc!


----------



## blessedmomma

Tdog- I have cramps every time early on. Definitely stay hydrated as others have said! I think I make it worse early on because I'm dehydrating myself to take tests :blush:


----------



## tdog

blessedmomma said:


> Tdog- I have cramps every time early on. Definitely stay hydrated as others have said! I think I make it worse early on because I'm dehydrating myself to take tests :blush:

Thank you lovely I do try and keep hydrated but atm I'm so so thirsty I'm actually drinking loads :shrug: xx


----------



## Rheaz

tdog said:


> :hi: welcome congratulations :) xx

Hey there! I only got a positive today and date looks like March 29 to me too. I’ve got an 8yo and 5yo and just turned 39 so feel a bit ‘ancient’ right now on here! An in Australia btw


----------



## Rheaz

KylasBaby said:


> Welcome all those due in March 2021!
> 
> We have a Facebook group as well! It’s private and hidden currently, but if interested feel free to message me about joining. I’ll try to send everyone my fb info so they can friend me and join. Of course no one has to join, but if you want to.
> 
> May we all have sticky, healthy babies!
> 
> :pink::yellow::blue: *DUE DATES* :blue::yellow::pink:
> *March 1*
> alex_22
> *March 3*
> blessedmomma
> *March 5*
> KylasBaby
> *March* *8*
> LilacPetal
> *March 11*
> nicoley
> *March 12*
> ttc_lolly
> *March 16*
> Pisces24
> *March 18*
> rabab780
> TTCBean
> *March 20*
> tdog
> goneawry
> *March 24*
> Cat1990
> *March 27*
> CertifiedOreo
> SY92
> *March 29*
> SCgirl​

Hi there I would love to join you on Facebook. I hardly remember how to use this site!


----------



## goneawry

Rheaz said:


> Hey there! I only got a positive today and date looks like March 29 to me too. I’ve got an 8yo and 5yo and just turned 39 so feel a bit ‘ancient’ right now on here! An in Australia btw

Glad to have another Aussie! (well actually I'm a Kiwi but I've been here for 13 years lol). I'm in Melbourne, you? Your situation is similar to mine, I have a 6 and a 4 year old and I'm 35 O:)


----------



## Rheaz

goneawry said:


> Glad to have another Aussie! (well actually I'm a Kiwi but I've been here for 13 years lol). I'm in Melbourne, you? Your situation is similar to mine, I have a 6 and a 4 year old and I'm 35 O:)

Hello! oh my lord I’m so scared right now! I’m in Brisbane btw. I wasn’t expecting a BFP and covid-19 etc has me anxious as hell! Are both yours off school with lockdown then? It’s all canons firing here and I scares me tbh!


----------



## tdog

Rheaz said:


> Hey there! I only got a positive today and date looks like March 29 to me too. I’ve got an 8yo and 5yo and just turned 39 so feel a bit ‘ancient’ right now on here! An in Australia btw

Awww your not ancient :) are you in lockdown? Xx I'm in England they just been easing the lockdown here but still scared xx


----------



## Rheaz

tdog said:


> Awww your not ancient :) are you in lockdown? Xx I'm in England they just been easing the lockdown here but still scared xx

Hey, I feel it! Old cow! So our state technically isn’t. But I feel we are being blasé tbh! What’s it like where you are?


----------



## tdog

Rheaz said:


> Hey, I feel it! Old cow! So our state technically isn’t. But I feel we are being blasé tbh! What’s it like where you are?

A nightmare if I'm honest :shrug: no social distancing going on at all it gets me so angry because I can see lockdown happening again xx


----------



## goneawry

Rheaz said:


> Hello! oh my lord I’m so scared right now! I’m in Brisbane btw. I wasn’t expecting a BFP and covid-19 etc has me anxious as hell! Are both yours off school with lockdown then? It’s all canons firing here and I scares me tbh!

Yeah my eldest is off school :( It's so stressful having to do home school again!! My youngest is still at kinder and for now they're staying open. It's all pretty crazy down here!


----------



## SCgirl

Better than still having people around you debating if the virus is even real and spreading it... ‍♀️ Our numbers here are still going up (another record high yesterday in my state), and they are trying to start schools like normal in a month
(I know personally multiple people who have had it- some not bad at all, Some ended up on ventilators, others long term effects with “mild” cases...)

im trying to decide if it’s safe for me to work or not this next year... (I teach 4yo) I don’t know that we can afford a baby if I don’t ‍♀️


----------



## tdog

SCgirl said:


> Better than still having people around you debating if the virus is even real and spreading it... ‍♀️ Our numbers here are still going up (another record high yesterday in my state), and they are trying to start schools like normal in a month
> (I know personally multiple people who have had it- some not bad at all, Some ended up on ventilators, others long term effects with “mild” cases...)
> 
> im trying to decide if it’s safe for me to work or not this next year... (I teach 4yo) I don’t know that we can afford a baby if I don’t ‍♀️

I've known people who have had it and unfortunately not survived its awful xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Rheaz said:


> Hey there! I only got a positive today and date looks like March 29 to me too. I’ve got an 8yo and 5yo and just turned 39 so feel a bit ‘ancient’ right now on here! An in Australia btw

Hey! Welcome. Congrats. I’ll add you to the front page!!

soon enough new BFPs will be for April!


----------



## KylasBaby

Nausea isn’t here today. Trying to enjoy it rather than worrying! 

Aftrr a big of phone tag with my OBs office I’ve confirmed my ultrasound on Friday at 11am!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Welcome and congrats Rheaz!


----------



## SCgirl

POAS addict here since previous chemicals- first visit and U/S four weeks from tomorrow- seems like an eternity away. I always hate these first few weeks and all of their uncertainty and coming/going symptoms...

I’ve used far too many cheapies- and gotten myself super nervous bc they are alllllll over the place. So I ended up just keeping the darkest from each day, trashing the rest, and saying only the same time each day- it’s not worth the anxiety (or $)

so- here is my current progression (by day of the month- not DPO. So the 20 is today, probably 14dpo. Trying not to freak out about the slightly lighter FRER today- looks like less dye- it came up a lot faster though.) ‍♀️


----------



## blessedmomma

Came across this tonight while looking up something else. Thought I'd put it here since it says hcg can dip and spotting can occur when dehydrated. Don't see it sited though.

"Dehydration can cause other complications to both mother and child. Although not common, dehydration can cause spotting in pregnancy. It’s believed some women experience spotting when dehydrated, as their hCG levels temporarily stop increasing, or dip.

Once re-hydration is reached, hCG levels level out and spotting may stop. Sometimes, bleeding during pregnancy may be a sign of a threatened miscarriage. Moderate or severe dehydration may cause a threatened miscarriage." 

Dehydration & Healthy Hydration During Pregnancy | Prenatal Universe Ultrasound


----------



## tdog

blessedmomma said:


> Came across this tonight while looking up something else. Thought I'd put it here since it says hcg can dip and spotting can occur when dehydrated. Don't see it sited though.
> 
> "Dehydration can cause other complications to both mother and child. Although not common, dehydration can cause spotting in pregnancy. It’s believed some women experience spotting when dehydrated, as their hCG levels temporarily stop increasing, or dip.
> 
> Once re-hydration is reached, hCG levels level out and spotting may stop. Sometimes, bleeding during pregnancy may be a sign of a threatened miscarriage. Moderate or severe dehydration may cause a threatened miscarriage."
> 
> Dehydration & Healthy Hydration During Pregnancy | Prenatal Universe Ultrasound

Thank you for posting this :) very interesting xx


----------



## Rheaz

blessedmomma said:


> Welcome and congrats Rheaz!

Hi!


----------



## Rheaz

SCgirl said:


> POAS addict here since previous chemicals- first visit and U/S four weeks from tomorrow- seems like an eternity away. I always hate these first few weeks and all of their uncertainty and coming/going symptoms...
> 
> I’ve used far too many cheapies- and gotten myself super nervous bc they are alllllll over the place. So I ended up just keeping the darkest from each day, trashing the rest, and saying only the same time each day- it’s not worth the anxiety (or $)
> 
> so- here is my current progression (by day of the month- not DPO. So the 20 is today, probably 14dpo. Trying not to freak out about the slightly lighter FRER today- looks like less dye- it came up a lot faster though.) ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 1084733
> View attachment 1084734

I did one this evening that looks lighter too!


----------



## SCgirl

Rheaz said:


> I did one this evening that looks lighter too!


Hope yours was a fluke as well! I’m feeling a lot better today with my self-imposed decreased testing- Not seeing the crazy fluctuations, and now 24h later looking darker. Maybe now I can actually be calm/in the moment for a bit... the 21st is today, 15dpo


----------



## KylasBaby

Here’s my experiment (done a while ago). 2 frers dipped in the same pee. Different results. Even the same brand and batch can have different results.


----------



## blessedmomma

They really used to be the gold standard. They're just overpriced tests now imo. 

You ladies make me want to test lol!!!! I have a drawer full of tests still but since I realized mine were going hook effect they are pretty useless to me right now. Maybe I can come up with some experiments using different levels of water added so I can test again....all in the name of science of course!


----------



## SCgirl

Some of you are getting close to 8 weeks! Does anyone have scans coming up? It's amazing how huge the difference feels in these first few weeks haha


----------



## tdog

SCgirl said:


> Some of you are getting close to 8 weeks! Does anyone have scans coming up? It's amazing how huge the difference feels in these first few weeks haha

I've booked a early scan for the 26th I'll be 6 weeks and 2 days there abouts anyway lol xx


----------



## KylasBaby

SCgirl said:


> Some of you are getting close to 8 weeks! Does anyone have scans coming up? It's amazing how huge the difference feels in these first few weeks haha

I have one Friday the 24th. I’ll be 8 weeks exactly!


----------



## SCgirl

tdog said:


> I've booked a early scan for the 26th I'll be 6 weeks and 2 days there abouts anyway lol xx

how exciting! We first saw my son’s hb at 6+1! (Didn’t have one with my daughter until 8w)


----------



## blessedmomma

I have one next week on tuesday the 28th. I'll be 8+6. Praying for a baby that measures right and a good heartbeat! [-o&lt;


----------



## tdog

SCgirl said:


> how exciting! We first saw my son’s hb at 6+1! (Didn’t have one with my daughter until 8w)

I saw my last baby at 6+1 aswell :) still waiting for my 12 week scan appointment to come through xx


----------



## TTCBean

I have a scan sceduled August 12! My wedding anniversary! I can't wait. I'll be 9 weeks!

Woke up with a sinus infection. Ugh!!!


----------



## zorak

Hey, can I join? Just found out I'm expecting my third. Due around 27/3 I think. Very excited


----------



## blessedmomma

Bean- ouch! Hope it clears fast.

Welcome zorak and congrats!


----------



## SCgirl

Another Random conversation starter to help the time pass... how close do you think you’ll be to your due date?

My 2 were born 37 and 37+1 due to pre-eclampsia (Started around 31w with my first, around 36w with my second). The second was a c-section because the first almost killed me (unrelated to pre-e) and any subsequent will be a c-section. So- I just really hope to make it past the first week of March. I’ll be happily surprised if I go any longer! (Due 3/29)


----------



## KylasBaby

zorak said:


> Hey, can I join? Just found out I'm expecting my third. Due around 27/3 I think. Very excited

Of course!! I’ll add you to the front. Congrats :)


----------



## KylasBaby

TTCBean said:


> I have a scan sceduled August 12! My wedding anniversary! I can't wait. I'll be 9 weeks!
> 
> Woke up with a sinus infection. Ugh!!!

Oh no! I used to get those all the time. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## zorak

I'll be around 37 weeks, this'll be my third c section and I've been told before they want zero chance of me labouring.


----------



## blessedmomma

I expect a late february birth. I'll be induced a week early from my due date. My due date could change based on the sonogram though so I could still be early March depending on that. When I've went into labor on my own in the past it's been anywhere between 37+2 to 40.


----------



## KylasBaby

SCgirl said:


> Another Random conversation starter to help the time pass... how close do you think you’ll be to your due date?
> 
> My 2 were born 37 and 37+1 due to pre-eclampsia (Started around 31w with my first, around 36w with my second). The second was a c-section because the first almost killed me (unrelated to pre-e) and any subsequent will be a c-section. So- I just really hope to make it past the first week of March. I’ll be happily surprised if I go any longer! (Due 3/29)

I’m due March 5th. My daughter was due August 5th but born July 30. Went in for my routine 39 week Appt and my BP was super high. Sent me town the street to the hospital for monitoring and they decided to induce. I was all got it! I was done. It was a heat wave. Ew. Would be funny if this one came early too. I’m expecting a February baby honestly.


----------



## tdog

All my babies have been early but my last I got induced at 37 week due to diabetes so I no I won't go full term I'm thinking end of Feb xx


----------



## blessedmomma

tdog said:


> All my babies have been early but my last I got induced at 37 week due to diabetes so I no I won't go full term I'm thinking end of Feb xx

Tdog- wondering if you had diabetes in your other pregnancies or just the last one? I've never come back with it, but it does run in my family so I'm always thinking it's gonna happen.


----------



## tdog

blessedmomma said:


> Tdog- wondering if you had diabetes in your other pregnancies or just the last one? I've never come back with it, but it does run in my family so I'm always thinking it's gonna happen.

I had gd with my second then a year later I got told I had type 2 xx


----------



## blessedmomma

I feel like thats what's gonna end up happening to me.

I tried my doppler today and couldn't find the heartbeat. I know it's early but cant help feeling like it's a bad sign.


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> I feel like thats what's gonna end up happening to me.
> 
> I tried my doppler today and couldn't find the heartbeat. I know it's early but cant help feeling like it's a bad sign.

Nooo it’s way too early!


----------



## blessedmomma

Logically I know it is! I know it's an irrational feeling, but after losing so many I dread stupid things like this. With my last baby that didn't miscarry I found her heartbeat at 7+6 for a brief moment. And easily by 8+6. I know they are all different, but I hate how miscarriages change you.


----------



## SCgirl

blessedmomma said:


> I feel like thats what's gonna end up happening to me.
> 
> I tried my doppler today and couldn't find the heartbeat. I know it's early but cant help feeling like it's a bad sign.

it was usually right on or just after 9w before I could find it!


----------



## nicoley

Ultrasound this morning at 10


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> Logically I know it is! I know it's an irrational feeling, but after losing so many I dread stupid things like this. With my last baby that didn't miscarry I found her heartbeat at 7+6 for a brief moment. And easily by 8+6. I know they are all different, but I hate how miscarriages change you.

Yeah i know. Pregnancy after loss is a whole other beast.


----------



## KylasBaby

nicoley said:


> Ultrasound this morning at 10

So exciting!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I don’t remember if we’ve talked about this if not, but is anyone _not _finding out the gender? 

I always do as soon as I can. I _think _my OB is gonna do the genetics blood test are 11 weeks (they did it at 9 with dd, but I guess they’ve moved it back to 11 now -not Covid related). I also have a sneak peak gender test to do tomorrow assuming my ultrasound goes well, but I’m not as confident in that one as I do it at home myself.


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> I don’t remember if we’ve talked about this if not, but is anyone _not _finding out the gender?
> 
> I always do as soon as I can. I _think _my OB is gonna do the genetics blood test are 11 weeks (they did it at 9 with dd, but I guess they’ve moved it back to 11 now -not Covid related). I also have a sneak peak gender test to do tomorrow assuming my ultrasound goes well, but I’m not as confident in that one as I do it at home myself.

I said this time I don't want to no gender but I'll prob change my mind who nos :shrug: :haha: xx


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Yes, have to know the gender lol!! My husband and I were thinking of maybe keeping it a secret from everybody though. Dunno.


----------



## blessedmomma

I've often said I'd like to wait. The problem is my hubs will absolutely NOT wait. He says it helps him bond with the baby better. So he plays this game where he says he will find out and I don't have to. I do think he would ge good at keeping it a secret, but over my dead body will he know and not me. Soooo, I always agree to find out as well. I do have to admit I love to know in the long run so I can buy clothes/things that aren't gender generic.


----------



## KylasBaby

HR 164bpm measuring 8w1d!


----------



## blessedmomma

So cute kylasbaby!!!! Congrats <3


----------



## SCgirl

KylasBaby said:


> HR 164bpm measuring 8w1d!

Congrats! Great pics :) 3.5 more weeks until we *hopefully* see the same...

General question- have any of you started telling people? will you?

We were pretty open about our early losses, so when we had a good ultrasound at both 6 and 8w with our son, we shared at 8w. I think my daughter was closer to 10 or 11 weeks just because that's when it felt right. No clue what we'll do with this one, or if we will. My husband, boss, and 2 very close friends currently know...


----------



## KylasBaby

My mother and some friends know. That’s it. She may blab to other family now, but generally I don’t like announcing until closer to 16 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

I have no idea when we will tell anyone. Probably not for a very long time for us. DH's mom and dad are both coming to visit and stay with us in September. If I can keep it a secret and just look fat then I probably will.


----------



## CertifiedOreo

congrats kyla!!!


I don’t get my first ultrasound until September 3rd. I’ll be 11 weeks. I asked for an earlier one because of my miscarriage in October (I was 5 week and about 5 days..) but they said they don’t do them early unless I’ve had multiple miscarriages because having one doesn’t mess with my risk factor and also insurances typically only cover 1 ultrasound per trimester so I would have to pay like 300-500$ out of pocket. So damn. But My local pregnancy resource center does FREE ultrasounds in 1st and 2nd trimester and I have a video conference set up for this Thursday and after that I will hopefully be able to set up an ultrasound with them for sooner than this September BS!!

Just my husband and mom know. We live with my grandma too and I wanted to wait until I know everything is okay through an ultrasound before we told anyone else.


----------



## goneawry

We haven't told anyone yet and I'm not really sure when we will. My first pregnancy was a miscarriage at around 10 weeks and we hadn't told anyone, so that was really to go through - having to say, well, we were pregnant but now weren't not :-( With my boys we told our parents after the first scan at around 8 weeks, so we may do the same this time. Our city is on lockdown until Aug 19 at the earliest, so maybe we will just wait until we are actually allowed to see people again!

Oh and our first ultrasound is Aug 7th!


----------



## SCgirl

I used to have a ton of long vivid dreams- they’ve dramatically decreased to basically none over the last few years. However, they are back almost every night since being pregnant. Which for the most part has been entertaining.

Except for a super real feeling dream I had that this pregnancy was ectopic (except in the dream he was calling it a different version of ectopic called endotopic ‍♀️) and wasn’t in a huge hurry to do anything about it. Be used some sort of heat camera that was uncomfortable and I thought would fry my insides but the image looked like a 3D scan. Just said that it’s not viable and we should probably take care of it. My husband was trying to schedule the next visit for me but kept choosing dates in the past or almost a year away... but it was still alive/fine and the dream ended before anything was done. so it was ridiculous but real enough to shake me up and now I can’t sleep haha.

Ah, pregnancy dreams.

Do your dreams increase with pregnancy?


----------



## SCgirl

I also took my last FRER today, 5 weeks seems like a good stopping point (the one that says 27). Still have some regular wondfos left I’ll prob use for a bit... (15 is around 3w3d to 27 5w0d today)
)


----------



## tdog

SCgirl said:


> I also took my last FRER today, 5 weeks seems like a good stopping point (the one that says 27). Still have some regular wondfos left I’ll prob use for a bit... (15 is around 3w3d to 27 5w0d today)
> )
> View attachment 1085197
> View attachment 1085198
> View attachment 1085199

Tests are looking amazing :) I have very vivid dreams they are so strange some of them :shrug: I had a vivid dream I was having twins there is only one in there from the scan yesterday :haha: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

I always have vivid dreams while pregnant. The one that stands out mostly to me this time was one where I dreamed I was having triplets. They told me it was 3 boys and I was delivering them on my own in a hospital. So I kept pulling each baby out and the last one was a girl. I freaked that they were wrong about the gender because I'd have to pick a new name lol. And then I kept forgetting where I had put one of the babies and I'd find that one only to lose another somewhere. 

Of course I've had tons others. All crazy and very realistic haha.


----------



## zorak

I've been having crazy vivid dreams too. I get night terrors ( full on sitting up screaming things) every now and then anyway . Unfortunately for my husband I've had 3 in the last week. Must scare the living daylights out of him. All the women in my family get them.


----------



## alex_22

Sorry I’ve been mia lately, 9 weeks yesterday and nausea seems to have settled right down, I’ll have the odd day where I feel a little rough but for most days I feel great. I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow but it’ll just be a phone call and then I should get a scan date within a fortnight, my local hospital have just lifted the restrictions and your partner is now allowed to come :happydance: I already have a gender scan booked for mid September and I already have a lot of little things bought too, babygrows, vests, knitted cardigans and hats, nappies, blankets. We haven’t told the kids yet so I’m eager to get my scan so that we can tell them it’s a killer keeping it a secret


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> Sorry I’ve been mia lately, 9 weeks yesterday and nausea seems to have settled right down, I’ll have the odd day where I feel a little rough but for most days I feel great. I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow but it’ll just be a phone call and then I should get a scan date within a fortnight, my local hospital have just lifted the restrictions and your partner is now allowed to come :happydance: I already have a gender scan booked for mid September and I already have a lot of little things bought too, babygrows, vests, knitted cardigans and hats, nappies, blankets. We haven’t told the kids yet so I’m eager to get my scan so that we can tell them it’s a killer keeping it a secret

That's great news about partner been able to go to scans now :) I'm only 6 weeks and wanting to tell kids but don't want to just yet it is definitely a killer :rofl: xx


----------



## alex_22

tdog said:


> That's great news about partner been able to go to scans now :) I'm only 6 weeks and wanting to tell kids but don't want to just yet it is definitely a killer :rofl: xx

I come so so close to telling them at about 6 weeks but somehow resisted. I know they’re both going to be so excited so I can’t wait to finally share the news, plus I want to look at all my baby things without having to do it at 11pm sneakily while they’re asleep haha!!


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> I come so so close to telling them at about 6 weeks but somehow resisted. I know they’re both going to be so excited so I can’t wait to finally share the news, plus I want to look at all my baby things without having to do it at 11pm sneakily while they’re asleep haha!!

I no what you mean it really is hard keeping it to yourself :( I've been so sick lately and they arw like what's up mam :blush: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

For those not on FB (if you want to be and aren’t yet, message me and I’ll send you the info. I prefer not to put that info on a public forum here for anyone to see) but I got my SneakPeek results back. 

ITS A :pink:

They claim 99.1% accuracy. I’m not going out shopping yet, but pretty excited!!


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> For those not on FB (if you want to be and aren’t yet, message me and I’ll send you the info. I prefer not to put that info on a public forum here for anyone to see) but I got my SneakPeek results back.
> 
> ITS A :pink:
> 
> They claim 99.1% accuracy. I’m not going out shopping yet, but pretty excited!!

I’ve been dying to do get one of those but for £70 I wouldn’t totally trust it enough to go out shopping for stuff so I’m on the fence, oh is more than happy to go for it, was think I might discuss it with him tonight


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh yeah I don’t. I didn’t even trust the blood test from my OB with DD lol. Waited until I saw the bits! Haha


----------



## blessedmomma

I would trust the sneak peak. Isn't it pretty much the same thought as how an nipt works with gender? As long as it doesn't get contaminated. I haven't used one, I'm just assuming that's the same method used from blood. I've done several nipt tests and they are never wrong for me.

We have already told our kids haha. My kids are always so excited they're really the only ones truly happy about it. I can't hide my exhaustion and sickness anyways. We usually tell them between 4 and 5 weeks. They know before anyone else does.


----------



## alex_22

I’m sure a girl result is very accurate it’s the boy result that is more inaccurate due to cross contamination with any male in the household. 

I probably would have told them by now blessed but I had a chemical the cycle before I fell pregnant this time which was my first loss plus they can’t keep anything to themselves :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

It’s the same concept yeah. From what I saw it’s easier to get a false boy result than false girl result because of contamination. But I’m a single mom with a girl and even a female dog lol. So the risk of contamination with male dna was super slim. You can’t contaminate with female dna as it looks for the Y chromosome.

I’ve felt it was a girl from the get-go. Felt same with DD too.

I haven’t told DD. She’s very sensitive and emotional. I wanna wait a while longer. Plus it’s her birthday Thursday then her party Sunday so want it to be about her for a while longer.


----------



## SCgirl

blessedmomma said:


> I would trust the sneak peak. Isn't it pretty much the same thought as how an nipt works with gender? As long as it doesn't get contaminated. I haven't used one, I'm just assuming that's the same method used from blood. I've done several nipt tests and they are never wrong for me.
> 
> We have already told our kids haha. My kids are always so excited they're really the only ones truly happy about it. I can't hide my exhaustion and sickness anyways. We usually tell them between 4 and 5 weeks. They know before anyone else does.

that’s what I figured, but then I read a toooon of comments where people were incorrectly told

We found out via ultrasound for both of ours- every single scan I had, I had them double check bc I had a friend who was told wrong (I d a lot With both bc I had pre-e and an anterior placenta, so I couldn’t feel them move or do any sort of kick count... lots of NSTs and BPPs)


----------



## SCgirl

I’m realllllly hoping I don’t end up 3/3 with anterior placentas


----------



## tdog

SCgirl said:


> I’m realllllly hoping I don’t end up 3/3 with anterior placentas

Sorry to say but my last 3 were anterior and no doubt this one will be aswell I'm praying for both of us it's not xx


----------



## alex_22

Well I’ve ordered a sneak peek kit, me being in the uk it’ll probably take at least a week before I get the results (it states 3-4 business days) I’m so excited!!

Ive got my fingers crossed for no anterior placentas for you girls!


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Well I’ve ordered a sneak peek kit, me being in the uk it’ll probably take at least a week before I get the results (it states 3-4 business days) I’m so excited!!
> 
> Ive got my fingers crossed for no anterior placentas for you girls!

I had SUCH a problem pricking myself lol. It took like half an hour to build up the courage to do it and I had to stick 2 fingers to get enough lol. I’m such a weenie. Would rather have a full blood draw.


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> Well I’ve ordered a sneak peek kit, me being in the uk it’ll probably take at least a week before I get the results (it states 3-4 business days) I’m so excited!!
> 
> Ive got my fingers crossed for no anterior placentas for you girls!

No point me doing it my house is full of boys :rofl: altho be easy for me to do as I have to prick my finger anyway to do my bloods :( I did look at doing it tbh good luck how exciting for you xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Hmm I don't know if I'll venture to do one or not. I never even heard about it until this pregnancy and now I see it everywhere. I didn't know there was a lot of false results! We will have an nipt at our next appt anyways, maybe I'll just wait for that?? I have 6 guys in the house, maybe it's not such a good one for me lol!


----------



## blessedmomma

We had anterior placenta with one of ours and drove me crazy!!!! I feel for you ladies! I did not feel him move at all until 26 weeks. Horrible.

We had our sonogram today! Baby is healthy! After 8 mc's in a row I'm over the moon with excitement!

By lmp I would be 8+1, by o date I'm 8+6. Baby was measuring 9+1 and 9+3 so my dr is going with o date. So my due date will stay the same as what I've been going by. Heartbeat was 184 bpm. I'm on lovenox for a clotting disorder so I'll be induced about a week early since all that has to be planned around shots. Will definitely be a Feb baby, but I hope I can stay in here!


----------



## tdog

blessedmomma said:


> We had anterior placenta with one of ours and drove me crazy!!!! I feel for you ladies! I did not feel him move at all until 26 weeks. Horrible.
> 
> We had our sonogram today! Baby is healthy! After 8 mc's in a row I'm over the moon with excitement!
> View attachment 1085414
> 
> By lmp I would be 8+1, by o date I'm 8+6. Baby was measuring 9+1 and 9+3 so my dr is going with o date. So my due date will stay the same as what I've been going by. Heartbeat was 184 bpm. I'm on lovenox for a clotting disorder so I'll be induced about a week early since all that has to be planned around shots. Will definitely be a Feb baby, but I hope I can stay in here!

Awww hello baby :) I'd be a Feb one aswell I get induced 3 weeks early due to diabetes I'm also hoping to stay here like you :) xx


----------



## goneawry

tdog said:


> Sorry to say but my last 3 were anterior and no doubt this one will be aswell I'm praying for both of us it's not xx

My two were both anteriors as well! This will be my last pregnancy and I really just wanna experience one without an anterior placenta!


----------



## SCgirl

Well, 5w1 and the nausea came out of nowhere and hit me this evening- getting progressively worse. I wasn’t expecting it until at least 6 weeks... I only actually threw up once or twice with my other pregnancies, but felt miserably dizzy/motion sick from just over 6w until around 23w with them...

this has me feeling like I need to hold my breath so I’m not actually sick- more nausea than dizzy - I don’t know which is worse 

is this just a taste of what it’s going to be like to be pregnant in my 30s instead of 20s??


----------



## tdog

goneawry said:


> My two were both anteriors as well! This will be my last pregnancy and I really just wanna experience one without an anterior placenta!

My first 2 were not anteriors but I'd like to have another without as I'd forgot what it like :haha: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Sc- I've had lots of pregnancies with dizziness and lighthededness. Was your blood pressure really low during those pregnancies? Mine always was! My last couple pregnancies it was strange to me that I didn't have it, but my blood pressure was also normal so I was thinking that was the reason?? Sorry about the sickness :( mine usually starts before 6 weeks and lasts well over half the pregnancy. With my 4th baby I was sick the entire time. I threw up the morning of the day my water broke and even after having him I threw up again. I was nauseous for a week after I had him. By the time I started getting worried that it wasn't going away it finally did. Ugh. Horrible. I still remind him of that and he thinks it's hilarious. He is 10 now lol.


----------



## SCgirl

blessedmomma said:


> Sc- I've had lots of pregnancies with dizziness and lighthededness. Was your blood pressure really low during those pregnancies? Mine always was! My last couple pregnancies it was strange to me that I didn't have it, but my blood pressure was also normal so I was thinking that was the reason?? Sorry about the sickness :( mine usually starts before 6 weeks and lasts well over half the pregnancy. With my 4th baby I was sick the entire time. I threw up the morning of the day my water broke and even after having him I threw up again. I was nauseous for a week after I had him. By the time I started getting worried that it wasn't going away it finally did. Ugh. Horrible. I still remind him of that and he thinks it's hilarious. He is 10 now lol.

Interesting, but nope- bp was totally fine until high in 2nd tri on. It was morning sickness that felt gross like motion sickness.


----------



## blessedmomma

SCgirl said:


> Interesting, but nope- bp was totally fine until high in 2nd tri on. It was morning sickness that felt gross like motion sickness.

Crazy how different they are! My BP wasn't like worrisome low. But it was always around 110ish/70ish. They always said it looked good. Mine would go to a more normal level in third tri and all my dizzies went away. I have noticed my last few pregnancies I haven't been dizzy and my BP has been 120ish/80ish. It does still go up a little in third tri still and after my last two babies I got post partum pre-e. I didn't even know you could get it after having a baby until it happened the first time! My BP was normal at my dr appt yesterday so I expect it to go the same. A little high at the end and then post partum pre-e again.


----------



## blessedmomma

So I started considering doing a sneak peek. It's on sale right now. I almost ordered it and then thought I'd look on amazon and see if it was cheaper. I looked through the reviews and not very excited anymore lol. I was going to do the fast track one. I did see that someone was saying if you've been pregnant with a boy in the last 9 mos you could have boy dna in your blood still??? We had our last big miscarriage in december and two chemicals since, without knowing gender of any of course. So I guess mine could have a high chance of being incorrect? Boo.


----------



## alex_22

blessedmomma said:


> So I started considering doing a sneak peek. It's on sale right now. I almost ordered it and then thought I'd look on amazon and see if it was cheaper. I looked through the reviews and not very excited anymore lol. I was going to do the fast track one. I did see that someone was saying if you've been pregnant with a boy in the last 9 mos you could have boy dna in your blood still??? We had our last big miscarriage in december and two chemicals since, without knowing gender of any of course. So I guess mine could have a high chance of being incorrect? Boo.

I don’t think the chemicals will affect it as you have to be 8weeks before you can do it, depending on how far along you were when you miscarried that could possibly but if it was before 8 weeks then I think you should be fine.

I’m still waiting for an email to say my test has been dispatched, 1-2 days shipping and tomorrow is day 2 so I really should have had an email by now, my order email said the dispatch email will be with me shortly and that was over 24hrs ago ](*,)


----------



## blessedmomma

I hope you hear soon!


----------



## KylasBaby

Sorry ladies I’m around. Just sooooo exhausted it’s isn’t even funny! And DDs 5th birthday is tomorrow :cry: So lot going on. 

Hope everyone is doing well (aside from general pregnancy yuckiness).


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> So I started considering doing a sneak peek. It's on sale right now. I almost ordered it and then thought I'd look on amazon and see if it was cheaper. I looked through the reviews and not very excited anymore lol. I was going to do the fast track one. I did see that someone was saying if you've been pregnant with a boy in the last 9 mos you could have boy dna in your blood still??? We had our last big miscarriage in december and two chemicals since, without knowing gender of any of course. So I guess mine could have a high chance of being incorrect? Boo.

Always figure for every bad amazon review there are more good that just don’t review. But like I said i didn’t even trust my OBs blood test lol. I need to see the bits. 

I believe like 1-3 days after birth the dna is gone so you should be good? And chemicals wouldn’t affect it bc there was no dna mixing that early.


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Sorry ladies I’m around. Just sooooo exhausted it’s isn’t even funny! And DDs 5th birthday is tomorrow :cry: So lot going on.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well (aside from general pregnancy yuckiness).

The exhaustion is unbearable isn’t it! It won’t be long and we will all be enjoying the luxury of second tri


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> The exhaustion is unbearable isn’t it! It won’t be long and we will all be enjoying the luxury of second tri

God it’s SO bad! And I have a daycare! Lol. I don’t remember being ghost exhausted with DD. But my nausea is gone ( just little bouts of queasiness) so I’ll take this as trade!


----------



## blessedmomma

I sent in my sono pic for ramzi theory to some place and they sent me this :cloud9:
They were right about my last baby :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I’ve sent it to 2 ramzi places....one said boy one girl lol. Same exact picture haha. Just my luck.


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> I’ve sent it to 2 ramzi places....one said boy one girl lol. Same exact picture haha. Just my luck.
> 
> View attachment 1085511
> View attachment 1085512

I believe the 1st to be right I've studied ramzi, nub and skull and I don't normally get it wrong :shrug: that gender page on fb I use to help them out on there alot, but from my looking the placenta does seem to be forming on the left xx


----------



## tdog

I sent mine in aswell and got girl also :pink: is this going to be a :pink: month :haha: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> I believe the 1st to be right I've studied ramzi, nub and skull and I don't normally get it wrong :shrug: that gender page on fb I use to help them out on there alot, but from my looking the placenta does seem to be forming on the left xx

Oh thanks! Let’s hope. I thought the boy one looked odd.


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> I sent mine in aswell and got girl also :pink: is this going to be a :pink: month :haha: xx
> 
> View attachment 1085513

Girls all around!


----------



## blessedmomma

tdog said:


> I believe the 1st to be right I've studied ramzi, nub and skull and I don't normally get it wrong :shrug: that gender page on fb I use to help them out on there alot, but from my looking the placenta does seem to be forming on the left xx

What's your expert opinion on mine??


----------



## tdog

blessedmomma said:


> What's your expert opinion on mine??

Yours looks like the same the placenta looks like it's forming on the left so girl :) xx


----------



## KylasBaby

:pink::pink::pink:

You get a girl! You get a girl!

everyone gets a girl!

pregnancy is making me delirious lol


----------



## KylasBaby

9 weeks today!! Bloat is going down a bit at the top. Can see just my lower abdomen rounding out a bit. And DDs 5th birthday :cry: I am not okay.


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> 9 weeks today!! Bloat is going down a bit at the top. Can see just my lower abdomen founding out a bit. And DDs 5th birthday :cry: I am not okay.
> 
> View attachment 1085562

Love the little bump :) xx


----------



## SCgirl

KylasBaby said:


> Welcome all those due in March 2021!​

with this being a smaller group have you/y’all given any thought to adding April as well since some will prob come in March (as we’ll have some Feb)? (Saw that jan/feb were combined)- could keep things going so I can have more replies to read to distract us (me) while impatient (also don’t think they have one yet)


----------



## rabab780

SCgirl said:


> with this being a smaller group have you/y’all given any thought to adding April as well since some will prob come in March (as we’ll have some Feb)? (Saw that jan/feb were combined)- could keep things going so I can have more replies to read to distract us (me) while impatient (also don’t think they have one yet)

I am with you indeed


----------



## alex_22

SCgirl said:


> with this being a smaller group have you/y’all given any thought to adding April as well since some will prob come in March (as we’ll have some Feb)? (Saw that jan/feb were combined)- could keep things going so I can have more replies to read to distract us (me) while impatient (also don’t think they have one yet)

I noticed there wasn’t one yet too, I think it’s a great idea to combine the 2 groups


----------



## tdog

SCgirl said:


> with this being a smaller group have you/y’all given any thought to adding April as well since some will prob come in March (as we’ll have some Feb)? (Saw that jan/feb were combined)- could keep things going so I can have more replies to read to distract us (me) while impatient (also don’t think they have one yet)

I've been thinking the same be a good idea :) xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Poking my head in.... if you add April I could come hang out. Hopefully for the long haul this time :friends:


----------



## KylasBaby

Sure! I can add April too! Will have to think of a new name. Something Spring themed perhaps.

@LuvallmyH whats your EDD? I’ll add you the first for April :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

My edd before I have a scan is 4/12
I’m barely pregnant lol. I’m desperate to stay this way.


----------



## KylasBaby

LuvallmyH said:


> My edd before I have a scan is 4/12
> I’m barely pregnant lol. I’m desperate to stay this way.

That’s my birthday. GREAT day!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats to all of you lovely ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## sunnydee

Hi I'd love to join, I was waiting for an April group!
EDD is April 2nd, 3rd baby


----------



## Jesmia

Hi everyone, may I join? I just saw April was added :) 
I'm Jess, i'm 37 with 2 girls aged 6 & 15. My EDD is April 2nd as well!


----------



## alex_22

Hello and welcome all joining :hi:

My sneakpeek test come today so I done it and posted it straight away, what a mess I made! Blood absolutely everywhere :haha: There’s no way I could have contaminated it, I did it in a room that isn’t really used by the boys, put on a new T-shirt before starting, washed my hands twice between opening everything up and disinfected the surface using an old T-shirt of mine (all cloths would have been touched by dh) so my main concern is that the blood will have clotted and I’ll have to redo it, according to their timescale I should get my results late Monday/early Tuesday


----------



## KylasBaby

sunnydee said:


> Hi I'd love to join, I was waiting for an April group!
> EDD is April 2nd, 3rd baby

Welcome! Will add you.




Jesmia said:


> Hi everyone, may I join? I just saw April was added :)
> I'm Jess, i'm 37 with 2 girls aged 6 & 15. My EDD is April 2nd as well!

congrats! Will add you as well


We have a Facebook page. Haven’t changed it to March & April yet, but I’ll get to that. Message me if you’d like to join and I’ll send the info. I don’t want that info here where anyone can get it :)


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Hello and welcome all joining :hi:
> 
> My sneakpeek test come today so I done it and posted it straight away, what a mess I made! Blood absolutely everywhere :haha: There’s no way I could have contaminated it, I did it in a room that isn’t really used by the boys, put on a new T-shirt before starting, washed my hands twice between opening everything up and disinfected the surface using an old T-shirt of mine (all cloths would have been touched by dh) so my main concern is that the blood will have clotted and I’ll have to redo it, according to their timescale I should get my results late Monday/early Tuesday

That’s why I’m traumatized! Lol. I had blood everywhere too. I had to keep rinsing my finger bc it went under my nail and everywhere but in the vial lol. I sent it off on a Saturday got my GIRL (!!!!) results Monday night. Did you do the fast track?


----------



## blessedmomma

You were having a hard time earlier kylasbaby, hope you're better now :hugs: 

Yay and congrats and welcome April ladies!!!! :wohoo:

Yay luv!!!! <3

Fantastic idea adding April <3


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> That’s why I’m traumatized! Lol. I had blood everywhere too. I had to keep rinsing my finger bc it went under my nail and everywhere but in the vial lol. I sent it off on a Saturday got my GIRL :)dance:) results Monday night. Did you do the fast track?

there’s no fast track option for the uk but it’s only 1-2 business days for the test to get to me and 2 business days for it to get back to them then 4-8 hours after my email to say they have it for the results, Did you do the fast track?


----------



## SCgirl

LuvallmyH said:


> My edd before I have a scan is 4/12
> I’m barely pregnant lol. I’m desperate to stay this way.

I joined this group at 3w3d too!
Made a doc appt the next day (for 8w) and was just like soooo do I cancel or come in if this doesn’t work out...


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> there’s no fast track option for the uk but it’s only 1-2 business days for the test to get to me and 2 business days for it to get back to them then 4-8 hours after my email to say they have it for the results, Did you do the fast track?

I did, yeah. That sounds like the fast track. Maybe that’s the only option for overseas? They probably want it back ASAP so it’s still good to test when it gets there.


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> You were having a hard time earlier kylasbaby, hope you're better now :hugs:
> 
> Yay and congrats and welcome April ladies!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Yay luv!!!! <3
> 
> Fantastic idea adding April <3

I’m still absolutely exhausted, but pushing through lol. It’s DDs birthday today, so I have a little sugar energy haha.


----------



## alex_22

I hope your dd has had a wonderful birthday Kayla!


----------



## LuvallmyH

SCgirl said:


> I joined this group at 3w3d too!
> Made a doc appt the next day (for 8w) and was just like soooo do I cancel or come in if this doesn’t work out...

I’m gonna hold off until 6w to call. They will schedule a us for 8w. I’m so nervous. My last pregnancy I lost my little boy at 13w. I think I’ll be nervous until I have a baby in my arms. Plus I’m super old to be having babies, lol. I’m 44! Hoping I get to stay. Trying to put as much positive out there as I can so little bean knows I really want him/ her!


----------



## SCgirl

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m gonna hold off until 6w to call. They will schedule a us for 8w. I’m so nervous. My last pregnancy I lost my little boy at 13w. I think I’ll be nervous until I have a baby in my arms. Plus I’m super old to be having babies, lol. I’m 44! Hoping I get to stay. Trying to put as much positive out there as I can so little bean knows I really want him/ her!

I’m sorry for your losses! I can’t imagine how tough- hope this is another rainbow!


----------



## blessedmomma

KylasBaby said:


> I’m still absolutely exhausted, but pushing through lol. It’s DDs birthday today, so I have a little sugar energy haha.

The exhaustion I have this time is absurd! I've never been this tired. I seriously can't get out of bed and into the shower. It takes me a couple hours to get enough energy up to get in. By the time I get out of the shower my legs are shaky and I feel weak. I think the heat from the water zaps my energy and makes me feel sick?? I've thrown up twice in the shower. Once right after I had taken some zofran. 

I am 42 so I guess it's understandable I'd be more tired than in my previous pregnancies, this is really ridiculous it seems though.


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> The exhaustion I have this time is absurd! I've never been this tired. I seriously can't get out of bed and into the shower. It takes me a couple hours to get enough energy up to get in. By the time I get out of the shower my legs are shaky and I feel weak. I think the heat from the water zaps my energy and makes me feel sick?? I've thrown up twice in the shower. Once right after I had taken some zofran.
> 
> I am 42 so I guess it's understandable I'd be more tired than in my previous pregnancies, this is really ridiculous it seems though.

I’m only 31! Lol. Not gonna lie I haven’t showered in a few days. Sleep trumps that at this point. I don’t remember being this tired with DD, but i was sooooo nauseous from 6-20 weeks with her so that’s all I really remember.


----------



## goneawry

Great idea to combine with April - both my boys were like 10 days late so I could end up having an April baby anyway!! Haha


----------



## tdog

goneawry said:


> Great idea to combine with April - both my boys were like 10 days late so I could end up having an April baby anyway!! Haha

You must be due same time as me? I'd be early due to being high risk xx


----------



## goneawry

tdog said:


> You must be due same time as me? I'd be early due to being high risk xx

Hey tdog. At this point my EDD is Mar 20, but I think I ovulated a couple of days late, so that would make it Mar 22. I have my first scan next Friday so will find out more then :)


----------



## sunnydee

Jesmia said:


> Hi everyone, may I join? I just saw April was added :)
> I'm Jess, i'm 37 with 2 girls aged 6 & 15. My EDD is April 2nd as well!

Ah that's fantastic! So exciting to have same due date, my DS turning 5 next month and DD is 2.5. I can't wait to tell them. scan isn't until 13 weeks but considering getting the NIPT test at 10 weeks, that includes a scan and can find out the gender early too. Anyone else getting it? Great that you all get scans at 8 weeks! 
5 weeks today and feel fine, hopefully no nausea this time!


----------



## tdog

goneawry said:


> Hey tdog. At this point my EDD is Mar 20, but I think I ovulated a couple of days late, so that would make it Mar 22. I have my first scan next Friday so will find out more then :)

Yea my edd is 20th March also I had a scan already but couldn't say for sure :shrug: I also have another scan next Friday aswell :) xx


----------



## goneawry

sunnydee said:


> scan isn't until 13 weeks but considering getting the NIPT test at 10 weeks, that includes a scan and can find out the gender early too. Anyone else getting it?

I think we will do the NIPT. Being a bit older this time around (I'm 35) I just wanna double check stuff.


----------



## tdog

goneawry said:


> I think we will do the NIPT. Being a bit older this time around (I'm 35) I just wanna double check stuff.

I'm 33 I'm going to do the tests also I did with my last aswell you going to find out gender aswell? Xx


----------



## goneawry

Yep! You?


----------



## tdog

goneawry said:


> Yep! You?

I'm in 2 minds :haha: xx


----------



## alex_22

Just got my scan date through for the 26th of August which will put me at 13+2. It seems so long away!


----------



## KylasBaby

I have my first in person OB visit in 2 weeks where she will do a “bedside ultrasound.” Then the following week I have my 12 week ultrasound at the ultrasound place. Can’t wait to see baby again. My only symptoms are bouts of queasiness, exhaustion, my face being a mess and constant burping every time I even look at food. So glad I had my 8 week though or I’d be going nuts.


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> I have my first in person OB visit in 2 weeks where she will do a “bedside ultrasound.” Then the following week I have my 12 week ultrasound at the ultrasound place. Can’t wait to see baby again. My only symptoms are bouts of queasiness, exhaustion, my face being a mess and constant burping every time I even look at food. So glad I had my 8 week though or I’d be going nuts.

My symptoms are the same some days the nausea and exhaustion hit me like a brick wall but other days I feel totally normal, I’ve been having a bit of a rough few days with it lately so hopefully I’m due a normal day soon. My chin looks like it belongs to a 14yr old boy, I’m so over the first trimester rubbish!


----------



## sunnydee

Yes I'll be 35 by April too so think I'll go for it for some peace of mind. My skin is breaking out so bad every few days but it clears up really quickly weird! Then another few pop up lol


----------



## Jesmia

I would like the NIPT as well for age reasons as well if I'm offered it, just not sure what is covered by insurance so I'll have to find out. 

In 2 minds about finding out the gender though, we didn't find out with my last (she didn't cooperate during the scan), and it ended up being really exciting having a surprise but I will probably cave if given the option..who knows lol. 

My only symptom right now is occasional queasiness but I don't know how much of that is my nerves at this point, haha.


----------



## blessedmomma

Awww I love reading the updates! 

I will be doing nipt at my next appt. Think I'll be 13 weeks, latest I've ever had it. We will definitely find out the gender and I'm certain I'll be shopping within minutes of knowing haha!


----------



## alex_22

Found babies heartbeat with Doppler today :happydance:


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Found babies heartbeat with Doppler today :happydance:

Yay!! That’s so exciting. 

I tried last night, but I have quite a bit of extra padding (my babies like cushiony homes hehe) so I didn’t catch it. I caught DDs at 10+1 so I’ve got about a week to go.


----------



## sunnydee

Aw that is so exciting to hear the heartbeat already! For my other 2 pregnancies I had a scan at 8 weeks so I'm not sure how I will last until 13 without even hearing the heartbeat. We have moved countries so still trying to get used to the maternity system being so different!


----------



## blessedmomma

alex_22 said:


> Found babies heartbeat with Doppler today :happydance:

Awwwww!!!! <3 
I tried around 8 weeks and couldn't find it and haven't tried again. Maybe I'll try in the next week.


----------



## alex_22

sunnydee said:


> Aw that is so exciting to hear the heartbeat already! For my other 2 pregnancies I had a scan at 8 weeks so I'm not sure how I will last until 13 without even hearing the heartbeat. We have moved countries so still trying to get used to the maternity system being so different!

Have you moved to the uk?


----------



## sunnydee

alex_22 said:


> Have you moved to the uk?

No Ireland, I think it's similar in that there's no early scan, are you in UK?


----------



## alex_22

sunnydee said:


> No Ireland, I think it's similar in that there's no early scan, are you in UK?

Yeah I’m in the uk, scans are very limited here, dating and anomaly and only 1 rescan if they can’t find everything, I had to have a rescan with my daughter and they still couldn’t see if everything was ok but couldn’t go back again and check which was crap!


----------



## zorak

Hey. This is my third pregnancy. I'm 6 weeks today. Since yesterday I've been getting lower back pain and tightenings that honestly feel like Braxton Hicks, no pattern but fairly regular. I should add I had a horrific time with my second and had horrendous back labor. Since then whenever I get any kind of cramp (period, upset tummy) I feel it in my back. Sound normal? No bleeding at all. It's driving me mad.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Good luck lovely ladies. I’m out. I wish you all a happy & healthy pregnancy!


----------



## SCgirl

LuvallmyH said:


> Good luck lovely ladies. I’m out. I wish you all a happy & healthy pregnancy!

I’m so sorry I hope you can feel some peace in the midst of the pain.


----------



## blessedmomma

LuvallmyH said:


> Good luck lovely ladies. I’m out. I wish you all a happy & healthy pregnancy!

So sorry hun :(


----------



## Kiki1993

Hi can I join? EDT from LMP is 1st of April. Been nervous to come over to this but I’m 5w 2d now and would love to talk to others due around the same time x

I had (I think) a chemical last cycle (had 3 positives followed by negatives and a period) so I have now had line progression and feeling more confident this time round.


----------



## blessedmomma

Alex- that's crap they wouldn't check again! 

Welcome and congrats new ladies!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Hello new friends! Moving over from July testing. I'm going to be due April 12th, but I know i'll carry later, so i'm planning for April 25th. I have the first interview with one of a few homebirth midwives on Monday. I'm not sure if we're going to hire a midwife or if we're going to go unassisted this time. We'll see how I feel after meeting them. I have two other children (Eli, born in 2013 via unnecessarian @42+1, and Kevin, born at home in 2016 @42+1) and we homeschooled before it was cool. I'm a birth doula, though i don't work much these days because i'm busy with family life. We're in West Virginia now but we've lived all over (Alabama, Germany, Maryland, Texas, Georgia, and WV). 

I can't promise to be super active because the medical talk is not my jam (no offense, its just difficult for me personally) but i'm excited to enjoy this final pregnancy. <3


----------



## SCgirl

A bit quiet around here this weekend- I hope everyone is doing alright. I'm increasingly impatient for making sure this baby is in the right place and actual development is underway... I'm 3 days away from my latest loss (I had 3 chemicals), but we had an idea ahead of time because I never had any dye-stealers, they started getting lighter, and had a bit of spotting. The other two that made it this far (and had dye-stealing tests) ended with take-home babies. 16 days to go until we see that. I take my last wondfo test tomorrow (6w or 6+1ish), so will probably share that long progression :haha: (Anyone else still testing? haha)

Is anyone taking any special precautions with COVID and pregnancy? Does anyone work with kids/teach? I'm trying to decide how safe that is, but don't know that we can financially afford for me to stay home/homeschool, but if I don't, I'll be exposed to my class and my kids will each have a different set of people they are around. Weird time to be pregnant.


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies 1:30 lam here can't sleep so bloody hot :( sent my mam the scan pics she sent me one back saying is that one or 2 babies as she is convinced she can see 2 now she has circled it I keep looking at it :shrug: I no the yolk sak is under baby but she was on about under that she said it looks like another shape of another baby :shrug: I have another scan booked for Friday 7th anyway but she has me paranoid now :dohh: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Sc- I hope you come up with a decision you're comfortable with. I'm a sahm that homeschools my 7. Two have graduated. My hubs is a supervisor for a medical supply company so he won't be laid off any time soon. My life really hasn't changed except when I leave the house. So no big decisions here.

Tdog- that would be awesome!!!! Excited to see your next scan :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

That's one baby tdog. I think she's seeing the sac/pole and thinking it's a second baby. 

I'm not an expert by any means, but it's my educated guess.


----------



## tdog

Thanks for replies ladies she has me all paranoid :haha: xx


----------



## SCgirl

Last Wondfo used this morning- no more testing for this addict! here’s the progression pic- these are the normal (not early result) Wondfo strips which claim to have a 20miu sensitivity (instead of the 10 of early result). Also attaching FRER comparison for anyone interested, but haven’t taken one of those in a week!


----------



## KylasBaby

Sorry guys I was mia this weekend. It was DDs 5th birthday party weekend so I was busy. It was a small party - 4 kids DD included but nice and a lot of work! I’m exhausted. I hired a Rapunzel. She was great! But outdoor summer party in the first trimester....do not recommend. Lol

let me catch up!



LuvallmyH said:


> Good luck lovely ladies. I’m out. I wish you all a happy & healthy pregnancy!

I’m so sorry love! My heart is with you.



Kiki1993 said:


> Hi can I join? EDT from LMP is 1st of April. Been nervous to come over to this but I’m 5w 2d now and would love to talk to others due around the same time x
> 
> I had (I think) a chemical last cycle (had 3 positives followed by negatives and a period) so I have now had line progression and feeling more confident this time round.

Of course you can! Welcome :)



MrS. MaBrEy said:


> Hello new friends! Moving over from July testing. I'm going to be due April 12th, but I know i'll carry later, so i'm planning for April 25th. I have the first interview with one of a few homebirth midwives on Monday. I'm not sure if we're going to hire a midwife or if we're going to go unassisted this time. We'll see how I feel after meeting them. I have two other children (Eli, born in 2013 via unnecessarian @42+1, and Kevin, born at home in 2016 @42+1) and we homeschooled before it was cool. I'm a birth doula, though i don't work much these days because i'm busy with family life. We're in West Virginia now but we've lived all over (Alabama, Germany, Maryland, Texas, Georgia, and WV).
> 
> I can't promise to be super active because the medical talk is not my jam (no offense, its just difficult for me personally) but i'm excited to enjoy this final pregnancy. <3

Welcome! Congrats!



SCgirl said:


> A bit quiet around here this weekend- I hope everyone is doing alright. I'm increasingly impatient for making sure this baby is in the right place and actual development is underway... I'm 3 days away from my latest loss (I had 3 chemicals), but we had an idea ahead of time because I never had any dye-stealers, they started getting lighter, and had a bit of spotting. The other two that made it this far (and had dye-stealing tests) ended with take-home babies. 16 days to go until we see that. I take my last wondfo test tomorrow (6w or 6+1ish), so will probably share that long progression :haha: (Anyone else still testing? haha)
> 
> Is anyone taking any special precautions with COVID and pregnancy? Does anyone work with kids/teach? I'm trying to decide how safe that is, but don't know that we can financially afford for me to stay home/homeschool, but if I don't, I'll be exposed to my class and my kids will each have a different set of people they are around. Weird time to be pregnant.

I have a home daycare. We have a lot of new rules mandated by our licensing place. Parents can’t come in, kids have their own tables they sit at for meals, lots of hand washing and sanitizing, more paperwork, yadda yadda lol. It is nerve wracking. We just had a family have to quarantine bc someone at the mother’s work tested positive. So that was nerve wracking. And we don’t even have everyone back yet. We just allowed those 2.5 and up back over the summer as we ease into these new regulations. Pretty sure I’m keeping DD out of school in the fall as well.

If any of our new friends would like to join the FB group message me and I’ll send it over. I don’t like posting it on a public forum for anyone to see.


----------



## Kiki1993

Aw a scan pic, I have a private scan booked for 9 weeks. No idea what to expect to see, had one at 7 weeks with my little girl 4 years ago and it was quite good for 7 weeks so hope a private at 9 will look quite decent x


----------



## alex_22

Kiki1993 said:


> Aw a scan pic, I have a private scan booked for 9 weeks. No idea what to expect to see, had one at 7 weeks with my little girl 4 years ago and it was quite good for 7 weeks so hope a private at 9 will look quite decent x

Look on YouTube there’s loads of scan videos on there, I keep watching them for each week that I am 

I got my sample received email from sneak peek just now so in 4-8 hours I’ll know what baby is :cloud9: I’m hoping for another boy but will be thrilled whatever it is


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Look on YouTube there’s loads of scan videos on there, I keep watching them for each week that I am
> 
> I got my sample received email from sneak peek just now so in 4-8 hours I’ll know what baby is :cloud9: I’m hoping for another boy but will be thrilled whatever it is

Yayyy!!! I’ll keep checking in. Mine came at 8pm ish my time which was 5pm their time. I think it says the window is 4-7pm their time?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

alex_22 said:


> Look on YouTube there’s loads of scan videos on there, I keep watching them for each week that I am
> 
> I got my sample received email from sneak peek just now so in 4-8 hours I’ll know what baby is :cloud9: I’m hoping for another boy but will be thrilled whatever it is

We're going to do sneak peak too I think. We won't be having scans etc. (my choice) so if we want to know this is the way to do it. Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## alex_22

It’ll be between 12am-3am my time when I get the results you I’ll update you in the morning


----------



## KylasBaby

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> We're going to do sneak peak too I think. We won't be having scans etc. (my choice) so if we want to know this is the way to do it. Can't wait to see your results.

I did mine at 8 weeks exactly. Came back :pink:! I’m not going out to buy anything yet, but I’m hopeful it’s right. 



alex_22 said:


> It’ll be between 12am-3am my time when I get the results you I’ll update you in the morning

oh maaaan


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> I did mine at 8 weeks exactly. Came back :pink:! I’m not going out to buy anything yet, but I’m hopeful it’s right.
> 
> 
> 
> oh maaaan

I know, time differences suck!! I’m already stalking my emails and it’s still another hour and a half to go at least before they’ll even start sending emails out :haha: this pregnancy I’ve been having such mixed symptoms, I’ve broke out all over my chin and my sense of smell is so heightened just like with ds but I’ve had much stronger nausea like I did with dd, I’m sure it’s another girl but probably only because I want another boy, I thought my other 2 were the opposite genders to what they were but I have a feeling it’ll be third time lucky with this guess (surely I can’t be wrong every time)


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> I know, time differences suck!! I’m already stalking my emails and it’s still another hour and a half to go at least before they’ll even start sending emails out :haha: this pregnancy I’ve been having such mixed symptoms, I’ve broke out all over my chin and my sense of smell is so heightened just like with ds but I’ve had much stronger nausea like I did with dd, I’m sure it’s another girl but probably only because I want another boy, I thought my other 2 were the opposite genders to what they were but I have a feeling it’ll be third time lucky with this guess (surely I can’t be wrong every time)

My MS is so much less than with DD. I don’t remember being this exhausted with her, but the acne central on my face was the same with her. It’s fascinating how pregnancies within the same person can be so different.


----------



## blessedmomma

We are having a miscarriage. Went in for a sono just to check because all my illness had subsided and the baby must have just passed a day or two ago. Measured what it should but no heartbeat or movement.


----------



## KylasBaby

blessedmomma said:


> We are having a miscarriage. Went in for a sono just to check because all my illness had subsided and the baby must have just passed a day or two ago. Measured what it should but no heartbeat or movement.

Oh God I am so so sorry!


----------



## SCgirl

blessedmomma said:


> We are having a miscarriage. Went in for a sono just to check because all my illness had subsided and the baby must have just passed a day or two ago. Measured what it should but no heartbeat or movement.

I’m so sorry :sad1:


----------



## tdog

blessedmomma said:


> We are having a miscarriage. Went in for a sono just to check because all my illness had subsided and the baby must have just passed a day or two ago. Measured what it should but no heartbeat or movement.

Aww no I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## alex_22

blessedmomma said:


> We are having a miscarriage. Went in for a sono just to check because all my illness had subsided and the baby must have just passed a day or two ago. Measured what it should but no heartbeat or movement.

I’m so so sorry blessed :hugs:Heartbreaking news, you’re in my thoughts x


----------



## TTCBean

I'm so sorry blessed. Will keep you and your baby in my prayers.


----------



## alex_22

Just got my results it’s a girl :pink:


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> Just got my results it’s a girl :pink:

Yey congratulations :pink: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Just got my results it’s a girl :pink:

As I said before, everyone’s gonna have girls here lol. Congrats! Sorry it wasn’t what you were hoping for though. Even though happy and healthy is the goal it can still be disappointing.


----------



## KylasBaby

Caught baby on Doppler! Only got a few seconds and so faint it didn’t register a number but I caught it! Of course each time I grabbed my phone to record I lost it lol. Already difficult like big sis haha


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Ahhh yay for a sweet girl! Hopefully it rubs off!


----------



## sunnydee

blessedmomma said:


> We are having a miscarriage. Went in for a sono just to check because all my illness had subsided and the baby must have just passed a day or two ago. Measured what it should but no heartbeat or movement.

Oh no, I'm so sorry x


----------



## sunnydee

I don't really have any symptoms yet, I don't remember when symptoms started in my previous pregnancies. 5wk4d now and bloating has disappeared already? When does nausea start? I have a bit of a cold now so that's making me feel awful


----------



## KylasBaby

sunnydee said:


> I don't really have any symptoms yet, I don't remember when symptoms started in my previous pregnancies. 5wk4d now and bloating has disappeared already? When does nausea start? I have a bit of a cold now so that's making me feel awful

With DD it started bang in 6 weeks. This one is was like 4-7.5 weeks then mostly gone with just little bouts of queasiness


----------



## amaibee

Can I come in pls ladies? Just found out I'm expecting baby number two (number one is ten next month, it's been a long road).! Apparently due April 14th 2021. Nice to meet you all and congratulations


----------



## KylasBaby

amaibee said:


> Can I come in pls ladies? Just found out I'm expecting baby number two (number one is ten next month, it's been a long road).! Apparently due April 14th 2021. Nice to meet you all and congratulations

Sure! Welcome :) I’m on number 2 as well. Though mine just turned 5 but it feels like it’s been forever since I’ve done this.


----------



## sunnydee

KylasBaby said:


> With DD it started bang in 6 weeks. This one is was like 4-7.5 weeks then mostly gone with just little bouts of queasiness

That's great it didn't last too long for you, it's crazy that I even want nausea but it will make it feel more real! Haha



amaibee said:


> Can I come in pls ladies? Just found out I'm expecting baby number two (number one is ten next month, it's been a long road).! Apparently due April 14th 2021. Nice to meet you all and congratulations

Welcome and congrats! My youngest is only 2.5 and still feels like so long ago!


----------



## alex_22

sunnydee said:


> I don't really have any symptoms yet, I don't remember when symptoms started in my previous pregnancies. 5wk4d now and bloating has disappeared already? When does nausea start? I have a bit of a cold now so that's making me feel awful

5 weeks 6 days this time for me and it just hit me like a brick wall! It was getting better during week 7 and 8 were I’d only have a day or 2 of it but I’ve been suffering again for the last week.



amaibee said:


> Can I come in pls ladies? Just found out I'm expecting baby number two (number one is ten next month, it's been a long road).! Apparently due April 14th 2021. Nice to meet you all and congratulations

Hi :hi: Of course you can join. Congratulations a 10 year gap means you have an extra little helper!!


----------



## tdog

:hi: @amaibee nice to see you over here :) and again congratulations how exciting for you you'll have a little helper there with the age gap :haha: xx


----------



## amaibee

Ah thanks and yes she will be great


----------



## tdog

amaibee said:


> Ah thanks and yes she will be great

She be like a little mother I no my 15 year old it depends on her mood :haha: xx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I'm out ladies. 

Profuse bleeding started about an hour ago. I can't get a sample free from blood enough to dip a pregnancy test, but i'm going to bet it would be negative either way. 

happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.


----------



## KylasBaby

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I'm out ladies.
> 
> Profuse bleeding started about an hour ago. I can't get a sample free from blood enough to dip a pregnancy test, but i'm going to bet it would be negative either way.
> 
> happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.

I’m so sorry!


----------



## tdog

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I'm out ladies.
> 
> Profuse bleeding started about an hour ago. I can't get a sample free from blood enough to dip a pregnancy test, but i'm going to bet it would be negative either way.
> 
> happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.

I'm so sorry lovely :hugs: xx


----------



## Kiki1993

I’m so sorry :hugs:
I’ve not had much symptoms really I’m 6 weeks tomorrow. had nausea here and there and not like certain smells. Quite a bit of cramping only at night really though. a hairy belly n that’s it.
During the tww and the first week of knowing I had loads so I’m counting the days to my early scan just to make sure x


----------



## SCgirl

I’m 6 weeks + a few, and I just feel gross. Exhausted and achey and nauseous. I thought it started last week at 5+3, but that was nothing- I’m miserable right now. (Thankfully not actually vomiting, but feeling like I need to constantly hold my breath so I don’t.) Much worse in the afternoon/evening than morning...
My body is also extremely sensitive to progesterone- I can tell where I am in a normal cycle bc my resting heart rate jumps up a ton for the second half of my cycle, and crashes down a few days before AF starts. So my heart rate has been unusually high for weeks now and body temp higher than normal since. Hopefully that levels out soon...
Also the symptoms that come with a slowing digestive system/absurd bloating that make me look 4.5 months pregnant already ‍♀️

I know I was tired last time, but was it THIS tired??


----------



## Kiki1993

I have had days where I’m like oh my god I feel so sick but it’s never constant and no like routine to it I guess. 
I’m actually wanting some sickness it would make me feel less worried x


----------



## alex_22

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I'm out ladies.
> 
> Profuse bleeding started about an hour ago. I can't get a sample free from blood enough to dip a pregnancy test, but i'm going to bet it would be negative either way.
> 
> happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.

Im so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## sunnydee

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I'm out ladies.
> 
> Profuse bleeding started about an hour ago. I can't get a sample free from blood enough to dip a pregnancy test, but i'm going to bet it would be negative either way.
> 
> happy and healthy pregnancies to you all.

I'm so sorry xx


----------



## sunnydee

Kiki1993 said:


> I have had days where I’m like oh my god I feel so sick but it’s never constant and no like routine to it I guess.
> I’m actually wanting some sickness it would make me feel less worried x

Me too! So weird cause if I did have morning sickness now I'd probably hate it lol.
I'm so sick with a cold this week it's probably disguising the pregnancy symptoms but definitely feeling lots of cramping, stretching and lower back pain


----------



## goneawry

Hi ladies. Sorry I have been MIA, I have just been feeling so exhausted that when I get to the end of the day and actually have time to sit and look at your messages, I just fall asleep in front of the TV. My morning sickness has also been pretty constant, but worst around the time I need to make dinner (of course ](*,)). Anyway, I have my first scan tomorrow so wish me luck!

Big hugs to the mamas who have had to leave us xx


----------



## KylasBaby

goneawry said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I have been MIA, I have just been feeling so exhausted that when I get to the end of the day and actually have time to sit and look at your messages, I just fall asleep in front of the TV. My morning sickness has also been pretty constant, but worst around the time I need to make dinner (of course ](*,)). Anyway, I have my first scan tomorrow so wish me luck!
> 
> Big hugs to the mamas who have had to leave us xx

Best of luck!

I’ve been downright exhausted myself! I don’t remember it being this bad with DD! It’s awful.


----------



## zorak

Oh I'm so sorry!

A wee update on me. I kept getting awful cramps then had a day of spotting when wiping. I got seen the next morning and had a scan. I'm behind what I thought but as I have pcos that's understandable. So I'm actually 5.5 weeks with an EDD of 2/4 though I'll be taking earlier. Spotting is now gone and evening sickness is here, which is awful but also reassuring.


----------



## tdog

zorak said:


> Oh I'm so sorry!
> 
> A wee update on me. I kept getting awful cramps then had a day of spotting when wiping. I got seen the next morning and had a scan. I'm behind what I thought but as I have pcos that's understandable. So I'm actually 5.5 weeks with an EDD of 2/4 though I'll be taking earlier. Spotting is now gone and evening sickness is here, which is awful but also reassuring.

Yey so glad spotting has gone lovely :) I'm the same with sickness seems to be worse in the evening I have most of day but always worse on evening :( but as you say it's reassuring :) xx

Afm scan at 3pm uk tomorrow so nervous don't no why as Ive had a early one already :shrug: I think it's because my mams got me paranoid about seeing what looks like 2 on scan lol xx


----------



## zorak

tdog said:


> Yey so glad spotting has gone lovely :) I'm the same with sickness seems to be worse in the evening I have most of day but always worse on evening :( but as you say it's reassuring :) xx
> 
> Afm scan at 3pm uk tomorrow so nervous don't no why as Ive had a early one already :shrug: I think it's because my mams got me paranoid about seeing what looks like 2 on scan lol xx

Oh good luck! I was convinced I was having twins this time but definitely only one. So so reassuring to see a heartbeat so early.


----------



## tdog

zorak said:


> Oh good luck! I was convinced I was having twins this time but definitely only one. So so reassuring to see a heartbeat so early.

I saw a little heartbeat but not heard it hoping to get to hear it tomorrow xx


----------



## goneawry

Hi everyone. Just back from my scan! Everything looked good. Just one baby measuring 8w 1d. Heartbeat was 167bpm.


----------



## tdog

goneawry said:


> Hi everyone. Just back from my scan! Everything looked good. Just one baby measuring 8w 1d. Heartbeat was 167bpm.

Yey glad everything good xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Hi everyone. I’ve come over from the July testing thread. It’s been almost a week since I got my BPF and I’m 5 weeks and 5 days now. 

I’ve not had any morning sickness but I’ve had lots of sometimes quite uncomfortable cramps and the worse constipation. Hoping everything is okay but don’t think I’ll be getting a scan for a while. I thought you didn’t get your first scan until like 12 weeks? 

best wishes for all your pregnancies


----------



## tdog

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve come over from the July testing thread. It’s been almost a week since I got my BPF and I’m 5 weeks and 5 days now.
> 
> I’ve not had any morning sickness but I’ve had lots of sometimes quite uncomfortable cramps and the worse constipation. Hoping everything is okay but don’t think I’ll be getting a scan for a while. I thought you didn’t get your first scan until like 12 weeks?
> 
> best wishes for all your pregnancies

I still get awful cramps now and then, don't usually get a scan here until 12 weeks but I booked a early one for my own reassurance I get to paranoid lol xx


----------



## KylasBaby

goneawry said:


> Hi everyone. Just back from my scan! Everything looked good. Just one baby measuring 8w 1d. Heartbeat was 167bpm.

Awww congrats!!


----------



## KylasBaby

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Hi everyone. I’ve come over from the July testing thread. It’s been almost a week since I got my BPF and I’m 5 weeks and 5 days now.
> 
> I’ve not had any morning sickness but I’ve had lots of sometimes quite uncomfortable cramps and the worse constipation. Hoping everything is okay but don’t think I’ll be getting a scan for a while. I thought you didn’t get your first scan until like 12 weeks?
> 
> best wishes for all your pregnancies

Congrats! What’s your EDD and I’ll add you to the front? My first formal ultrasound was supposed to be 12 weeks with a bedside one at 11 at my first OB appointment, but I have a history of loss so my OB was happy to order me an 8 week ultrasound to ease my mind.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Ah okay, that makes sense. I thought the TWW was slow... the wait until the first scan seems like an eternity haha. 

My EDD is 8 April 2021 I think. Seems crazy to say.. think I’m still in shock that I’m having a baby.


----------



## KylasBaby

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Ah okay, that makes sense. I thought the TWW was slow... the wait until the first scan seems like an eternity haha.
> 
> My EDD is 8 April 2021 I think. Seems crazy to say.. think I’m still in shock that I’m having a baby.

I’m 10 weeks and still in shock lol.


----------



## TTCBean

How is everyone's morning sickness? My is so awful. I've spent the last week either sleeping or hunched over feeling like I'll puke. I am so nauseated. I started Diclegis and it hasn't helped a bit, it just makes me a zombie. I'm so tired. I don't know how I'll go on feeling like this. I am 8+1 so I have like... 6-8 weeks left? Anyone recommend a different medication to control the nausea? I can barely take care of my 3 young boys. Thank goodness my husband is working from home right now...


----------



## KylasBaby

TTCBean said:


> How is everyone's morning sickness? My is so awful. I've spent the last week either sleeping or hunched over feeling like I'll puke. I am so nauseated. I started Diclegis and it hasn't helped a bit, it just makes me a zombie. I'm so tired. I don't know how I'll go on feeling like this. I am 8+1 so I have like... 6-8 weeks left? Anyone recommend a different medication to control the nausea? I can barely take care of my 3 young boys. Thank goodness my husband is working from home right now...

It was nasty 4-7.5 weeks, but now just occasional bouts of queasiness. With DD it was 6-20 weeks. I was MISERABLE! Try sea bands, sour candy, ginger


----------



## tdog

Measuring 8 weeks and she said there is definitely only 1 xx


----------



## TTCBean

I've been wearing sea bands, ginger chews, preggy pops, sour candies, peppermint, sniffing essnetial oils, forcing myself to eat so my stomach isn't empty, extra b6, protein... nothing is cutting it. I bought some Emetrol last night but have to see if it's pregnancy safe. I am so over being a zombie from the prescription med...


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> Measuring 8 weeks and she said there is definitely only 1 xx
> 
> View attachment 1085810

<3<3<3

I had them dig to be sure there was only 1 haha


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> <3<3<3
> 
> I had them dig to be sure there was only 1 haha

She said there was definitely only one but when she moved the wand around I'm sure I saw another blob :shrug: god I'm so paranoid :rofl: xx


----------



## SCgirl

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Hoping everything is okay but don’t think I’ll be getting a scan for a while. I thought you didn’t get your first scan until like 12 weeks?
> 
> best wishes for all your pregnancies

I’m in the states, and all of the offices I’ve gone to have had a standard first scan at 8w for dating purposes. (I had one at 6w with my first because I’d had multiple early losses before him- but they didn’t do that for any of my subsequent pregnancies.)


----------



## amaibee

According to the NHS calc my EDD is actually 16th April! Symptoms so far are mild cramps on and off. Needing to go to the loo a thousand times a day and my sleep has been stolen! 

My daughter dropped something heavy on her foot earlier and I picked her up to comfort her then panicked because she isn't light . I'm sure it's fine but urgh lol.


----------



## KylasBaby

amaibee said:


> According to the NHS calc my EDD is actually 16th April! Symptoms so far are mild cramps on and off. Needing to go to the loo a thousand times a day and my sleep has been stolen!
> 
> My daughter dropped something heavy on her foot earlier and I picked her up to comfort her then panicked because she isn't light . I'm sure it's fine but urgh lol.

My daughter is 5 and at least 45lbs. At least. I pick her up all the time.


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

Hello lovelies, can I join? looking like EDD will be around 16th March! eeek so excited xx


----------



## SCgirl

For those who are familiar with rx for morning sickness- is that something they will write for severe nausea or does vomiting have to be involved? I’m tempted to call my doc mon morning because I’m so nauseous I can’t function (would rather lie on a cold dirty floor than sit/stand up)- and it affects my family (two young kids I can’t keep up with). I’ve tried ginger, bland foods, more water, small frequent snacks, the various teas and hard candies meant for morning sickness with vit b, sea bands... nothing helps and it just keeps getting worse (thankfully not vomiting- yet. But feel like that would make me feel better if I could.)

I felt bad with my other two, but nowhere close to this bad!!


----------



## KylasBaby

xmumofgirlsx said:


> Hello lovelies, can I join? looking like EDD will be around 16th March! eeek so excited xx

Yaaaaassss!!!! I was hoping I’d see a familiar face around here. Do you mean April though?


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

KylasBaby said:


> Yaaaaassss!!!! I was hoping I’d see a familiar face around here. Do you mean April though?

yes I do! honestly my brain is much already! lol 
have added you on FB too lovely x


----------



## tdog

xmumofgirlsx said:


> yes I do! honestly my brain is much already! lol
> have added you on FB too lovely x

Yey someone else who is having no #6 :) lol xx


----------



## zorak

SCgirl said:


> For those who are familiar with rx for morning sickness- is that something they will write for severe nausea or does vomiting have to be involved? I’m tempted to call my doc mon morning because I’m so nauseous I can’t function (would rather lie on a cold dirty floor than sit/stand up)- and it affects my family (two young kids I can’t keep up with). I’ve tried ginger, bland foods, more water, small frequent snacks, the various teas and hard candies meant for morning sickness with vit b, sea bands... nothing helps and it just keeps getting worse (thankfully not vomiting- yet. But feel like that would make me feel better if I could.)
> 
> I felt bad with my other two, but nowhere close to this bad!!

Sounds like you are in the US. When I lived there i was prescribed Zofran for extremely severe nausea. Worth talking to your obgyn


----------



## zorak

How is everyone. I have been having horrendous evening nausea . Started thinking about it, I take my pregnacare vitamin with my evening meal. Didn't take it tonight and I'm not nauseous. Looks like I'm switching my vitamin!


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

tdog said:


> Yey someone else who is having no #6 :) lol xx

Yay! I'm not the only crazy! 
I will catch up on the thread a bit and get to know everyone a bit better :) I have tested again tonight its a bit lighter but its later and I've drank a lot today, so not worried just happy to comfirm theres defo a little bubba in there! xx


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

zorak said:


> How is everyone. I have been having horrendous evening nausea . Started thinking about it, I take my pregnacare vitamin with my evening meal. Didn't take it tonight and I'm not nauseous. Looks like I'm switching my vitamin!

Glad you are feeling a bit better! I usually take anything with iron in it going to my bed otherwise it makes me feel awful x


----------



## tdog

Think we definitely crazy like :haha: I have very server sickness threw up a few times my youngest is 13 months when doing her dinner oh my days the smell well the smell of anything really xx


----------



## KylasBaby

xmumofgirlsx said:


> yes I do! honestly my brain is much already! lol
> have added you on FB too lovely x

Haha it’s all good. Mini firefly reunion here


----------



## amaibee

xmumofgirlsx said:


> Hello lovelies, can I join? looking like EDD will be around 16th March! eeek so excited xx

Yay mine too! Congratulations!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Can’t wait to have an official EDD as all my apps are telling me different times of how far along I am. I think 6+1 atm so really hoping morning sickness holds off! Feel for all of you that have it as I really don’t know how I’d go about work with it. Dreading telling work as well that I’m pregnant!


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Can’t wait to have an official EDD as all my apps are telling me different times of how far along I am. I think 6+1 atm so really hoping morning sickness holds off! Feel for all of you that have it as I really don’t know how I’d go about work with it. Dreading telling work as well that I’m pregnant!

Count 40weeks from the first day of your last period and that will give you a good idea lovely though can always change at scan x


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

A little progression today


----------



## tdog

xmumofgirlsx said:


> A little progression today
> View attachment 1085891

Yey love the lines :) xx


----------



## SCgirl

Called my OB and got a rx for a med called Bonjesta- I don’t think it was around when I was last pregnant (4.5 years ago)... sounds like an extended release Unisom/b6. Praying it works (otc Unisom/b6 didn’t help)- I’m desperate!!!
I thought it was bad last two pregnancies but never got to the point of needing meds


----------



## TTCBean

SCgirl said:


> For those who are familiar with rx for morning sickness- is that something they will write for severe nausea or does vomiting have to be involved? I’m tempted to call my doc mon morning because I’m so nauseous I can’t function (would rather lie on a cold dirty floor than sit/stand up)- and it affects my family (two young kids I can’t keep up with). I’ve tried ginger, bland foods, more water, small frequent snacks, the various teas and hard candies meant for morning sickness with vit b, sea bands... nothing helps and it just keeps getting worse (thankfully not vomiting- yet. But feel like that would make me feel better if I could.)
> 
> I felt bad with my other two, but nowhere close to this bad!!

I am with you. I don't have vomiting (Thank you Lord!) but servere, all day nausea that makes me completely useless to care for my three young boys. I got a prescription from my doctor, no problem. I would give it a try!


----------



## TTCBean

SCgirl said:


> Called my OB and got a rx for a med called Bonjesta- I don’t think it was around when I was last pregnant (4.5 years ago)... sounds like an extended release Unisom/b6. Praying it works (otc Unisom/b6 didn’t help)- I’m desperate!!!
> I thought it was bad last two pregnancies but never got to the point of needing meds


Just saw your update. I was prescribed Diglegis which is the same, Unisom/B6 combo. So far all it does to me is make me want to sleep ALL THE TIME. I hope it works better for you!


----------



## SCgirl

TTCBean said:


> Just saw your update. I was prescribed Diglegis which is the same, Unisom/B6 combo. So far all it does to me is make me want to sleep ALL THE TIME. I hope it works better for you!

If I need more, I may try that (I think this is just extended release?)... the price tag on it was incredibly absurd but I’m so desperate and don’t want to wait another 48h to get a different rx sent... can’t really afford to get refills though


----------



## TTCBean

Mine was so expensive too!!! I found a coupon on their site otherwise it would have been $350!!!! I paid $50. I am hoping I won't have to refill that's for sure.


----------



## Jesmia

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been posting too much yet. 
Just wondering if anyone has had bleeding after sex and things turn out ok? Last night right afterwards I was bleeding a bit, never had that happen with previous pregnancies and it gave me a bit of a fright. Today I'm lightly spotting but not too bad, i'm just so nervous that I'm going to have another MC. I'm about 6.5 weeks atm.


----------



## tdog

Jesmia said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been posting too much yet.
> Just wondering if anyone has had bleeding after sex and things turn out ok? Last night right afterwards I was bleeding a bit, never had that happen with previous pregnancies and it gave me a bit of a fright. Today I'm lightly spotting but not too bad, i'm just so nervous that I'm going to have another MC. I'm about 6.5 weeks atm.

I had that with my 4th he is a happy 5 year old now my midwife said it could be just irritated cervix xx


----------



## Jesmia

tdog said:


> I had that with my 4th he is a happy 5 year old now my midwife said it could be just irritated cervix xx

Thank you, that makes me feel a bit better. I'm just a ball of nerves this time around! Still another week until my first appointment, time is going sooo sloowly!!


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey guys. I know I’ve been quiet a few days. Nothing wrong still sitting here gestating lol (as far as I know, checked a few times on Doppler and baby’s heart rate is in the 160s). Just a busy weekend and then took DD to the beach yesterday. Looks like all is well which I’m glad for. 
Enjoy this little pic of relaxation


----------



## SCgirl

15 hours with rx meds- I still feel pretty exhausted and gross and dizzy/nauseous, but it’s definitely much better than it has been- I can occasionally get up and do small things rather than spending the entire day horizontal...
While I can’t function close to normal, at least I can sometimes function! ‍♀️


----------



## KylasBaby

SCgirl said:


> 15 hours with rx meds- I still feel pretty exhausted and gross and dizzy/nauseous, but it’s definitely much better than it has been- I can occasionally get up and do small things rather than spending the entire day horizontal...
> While I can’t function close to normal, at least I can sometimes function! ‍♀️

Ugh i can sympathize. I never took meds, but was sick with DD from 6-20 weeks. I was miserable. (Hence why it took me 5 years to have another lol)


----------



## sunnydee

Well the nausea has kicked in the last few days here too, mostly in the evening or while I'm cooking dinner! I'm going to try snack a bit more in the afternoon to see if it will help. 
Also painful bloating is back, I'm being optimistic putting jeans on in the morning and by lunch I'm in leggings! Lol


----------



## KylasBaby

sunnydee said:


> Well the nausea has kicked in the last few days here too, mostly in the evening or while I'm cooking dinner! I'm going to try snack a bit more in the afternoon to see if it will help.
> Also painful bloating is back, I'm being optimistic putting jeans on in the morning and by lunch I'm in leggings! Lol

Accept it. Just skip the jeans lol. I wore jogs pants with dd from the get-go and this one too. So much more comfortable.


----------



## sunnydee

Haha I know, I should just get out my old maternity jeans it just seems way too early! Still haven't told anyone apart from DH so trying to keep it all sucked in! 
Have you told anyone yet?
I don't know when I will tell everyone, I feel nervous about telling people this time for some reason.


----------



## TTCBean

I've told everyone but my parents, lol... mainly because they are the judge-you type.


----------



## KylasBaby

My mom knows that’s it. And that’s because we have a daycare together so had to explain my nausea when I had it and the exhaustion, and you make sure baby has a spot. I’ll tell other family sometime after my 12 week NT ultrasound.
Well and my best friend and 2 online friends.


----------



## goneawry

We haven't told anyone yet. We are waiting to get the NIPT test done in a couple of weeks and then if that comes back clear we will first share the news with our boys, then our parents etc :)


----------



## sunnydee

Yes I was thinking I'll wait until after the NIPT results to tell people, I'm not going to get the early scan now cause I think they give a little scan at the NIPT at 10 weeks.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

I’ve not told anyone except DH and because it’s our first I’m desperate to talk to someone about it but at the same time I kind of can’t be bothered with all the fuss when I tell some people! Is that bad? 

Still no nausea so hope I’ve skipped that one but i get the worst cramps, bloating and my boobs are in agony! Any tips? 

I also get a bit of spotting after sex btw... the midwife said it’s normal. 

Anyone else in England? The heat and humidity is unbearable. Can’t wait for a good nights sleep again.


----------



## tdog

WannaBMamma7 said:


> I’ve not told anyone except DH and because it’s our first I’m desperate to talk to someone about it but at the same time I kind of can’t be bothered with all the fuss when I tell some people! Is that bad?
> 
> Still no nausea so hope I’ve skipped that one but i get the worst cramps, bloating and my boobs are in agony! Any tips?
> 
> I also get a bit of spotting after sex btw... the midwife said it’s normal.
> 
> Anyone else in England? The heat and humidity is unbearable. Can’t wait for a good nights sleep again.

Sorry no tips about soreness pregnancy no 7 (6th baby) for me and still to figure out about cramps bloating and the boobs :(

I'm in England and can I get to sleep on a night nope is crap :( I'm in North East so not as bad as further down, spotting after sex is normal I had that with my 4th and he a happy 5 year old xx


----------



## alex_22

tdog said:


> Sorry no tips about soreness pregnancy no 7 (6th baby) for me and still to figure out about cramps bloating and the boobs :(
> 
> I'm in England and can I get to sleep on a night nope is crap :( I'm in North East so not as bad as further down, spotting after sex is normal I had that with my 4th and he a happy 5 year old xx

I’m north east England too! I think we’re due storms at some point today/tomorrow I’m praying it’ll cool down after


----------



## WannaBMamma7

tdog said:


> Sorry no tips about soreness pregnancy no 7 (6th baby) for me and still to figure out about cramps bloating and the boobs :(
> 
> I'm in England and can I get to sleep on a night nope is crap :( I'm in North East so not as bad as further down, spotting after sex is normal I had that with my 4th and he a happy 5 year old xx

I’m in the north west and we’ve had storms the last couple nights but the humidity is just unreal. All day in the office with no aircon... I’ve got like 4 fans on me! 

Haha, I’ll just have to grin and bare the boobs and bloat. I’ve been walking lots to try and help the bloat and drink loads of water. I might sleep with a bra on tonight... it might at least stop them hurting every time I move!


----------



## tdog

WannaBMamma7 said:


> I’m in the north west and we’ve had storms the last couple nights but the humidity is just unreal. All day in the office with no aircon... I’ve got like 4 fans on me!
> 
> Haha, I’ll just have to grin and bare the boobs and bloat. I’ve been walking lots to try and help the bloat and drink loads of water. I might sleep with a bra on tonight... it might at least stop them hurting every time I move!

I've had to sleep with a bra on also and it eases a bit I love a good thunderstorm so I'm hoping be soon xx

@alex_22 I hope we do get one and it cools down a lot :) I'm in teesside so very gloomy out there atm lol xx


----------



## KylasBaby

I’m in the northeast US, but it’s been super hot here too. I get nauseous if I’m outside too long. Thankfully we can air conditioning so it’s nice indoors.


----------



## sunnydee

It's super humid in Ireland today too hopefully doesn't last too long, my SIL is in London and said it's been awful there.

Peppermint tea has been helping with bloat


----------



## TTCBean

I had my dating ultrasound, bang on with my dates! HR of 175 bpm. Saw the yolk sac and the umbibical cord! It was so fun.

I scheduled a private 3D scan for Oct 1, I'll be 16 weeks and we'll find out the gender!


----------



## tdog

TTCBean said:


> I had my dating ultrasound, bang on with my dates! HR of 175 bpm. Saw the yolk sac and the umbibical cord! It was so fun.
> 
> I scheduled a private 3D scan for Oct 1, I'll be 16 weeks and we'll find out the gender!

Yey for the scan it is amazing to see isn't it I get so fascinated how a little swimmer turns into a little bean then a baby xx


----------



## KylasBaby

TTCBean said:


> I had my dating ultrasound, bang on with my dates! HR of 175 bpm. Saw the yolk sac and the umbibical cord! It was so fun.
> 
> I scheduled a private 3D scan for Oct 1, I'll be 16 weeks and we'll find out the gender!

Glad it went well! I’m debating a private 3D ultrasound for gender. I had the sneak peek and I have my appointment Friday with my OB so she’ll tell me what blood tests I can get. I’ll have a quick bedside ultrasound too. Then next Friday I’ll have my formal NT ultrasound. Then anatomy between 18&20 weeks. I’d want to bring my daughter, but all 3D places around are only allowing 1 person over 18 to go with. Sooo might skip that.


----------



## Kiki1993

Sorry been mia the rental I’m in flooded ankles deep last night (I repel houses now car drove in ours, hotel we are staying in gets burgled and now the rental we stayed in got flooded (over a metre of water outside so surprised it wasn’t worse!) but while rushing to grab anything electrical to move up to higher ground I fell down the stairs. Got an early scan today and thankfully baby was fine could see the heartbeat. Husband couldn’t come in and they wouldn’t give a picture :( but least all is good.


----------



## KylasBaby

Kiki1993 said:


> Sorry been mia the rental I’m in flooded ankles deep last night (I repel houses now car drove in ours, hotel we are staying in gets burgled and now the rental we stayed in got flooded (over a metre of water outside so surprised it wasn’t worse!) but while rushing to grab anything electrical to move up to higher ground I fell down the stairs. Got an early scan today and thankfully baby was fine could see the heartbeat. Husband couldn’t come in and they wouldn’t give a picture :( but least all is good.

Ugh that’s not fun. Glad baby is okay! I fell right on my belly early 30 something weeks and DD was fine. They’re well protected. Rest up today!!


----------



## KylasBaby

11 weeks today! First appointment with my OB tomorrow with a bedside ultrasound. Hoping she’ll let me record it. I’ve caught baby a few times on Doppler, but she’s s good hider. HR is usually in the 160s.


----------



## tdog

Kiki1993 said:


> Sorry been mia the rental I’m in flooded ankles deep last night (I repel houses now car drove in ours, hotel we are staying in gets burgled and now the rental we stayed in got flooded (over a metre of water outside so surprised it wasn’t worse!) but while rushing to grab anything electrical to move up to higher ground I fell down the stairs. Got an early scan today and thankfully baby was fine could see the heartbeat. Husband couldn’t come in and they wouldn’t give a picture :( but least all is good.

Oh no what a scary time so glad all is well with baby but oh no with the flooding and stuff :( xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Hi ladies! I am due April 24! Just got my bfp yesterday night. I was nervous cause my line on the frer is significantly lighter today but the IC line is significantly darker so I just have to step away from the tests and send love to this baby. Congratulations everyone!


----------



## tdog

MrsKatie said:


> Hi ladies! I am due April 24! Just got my bfp yesterday night. I was nervous cause my line on the frer is significantly lighter today but the IC line is significantly darker so I just have to step away from the tests and send love to this baby. Congratulations everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1086015

So nice to see you over here lovely xx


----------



## sunnydee

Kiki1993 said:


> Sorry been mia the rental I’m in flooded ankles deep last night (I repel houses now car drove in ours, hotel we are staying in gets burgled and now the rental we stayed in got flooded (over a metre of water outside so surprised it wasn’t worse!) but while rushing to grab anything electrical to move up to higher ground I fell down the stairs. Got an early scan today and thankfully baby was fine could see the heartbeat. Husband couldn’t come in and they wouldn’t give a picture :( but least all is good.

Oh no that's awful to deal with, glad all is well with baby



MrsKatie said:


> Hi ladies! I am due April 24! Just got my bfp yesterday night. I was nervous cause my line on the frer is significantly lighter today but the IC line is significantly darker so I just have to step away from the tests and send love to this baby. Congratulations everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1086015

Congratulations!


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsKatie said:


> Hi ladies! I am due April 24! Just got my bfp yesterday night. I was nervous cause my line on the frer is significantly lighter today but the IC line is significantly darker so I just have to step away from the tests and send love to this baby. Congratulations everyone!
> 
> View attachment 1086015

Congrats! Welcome :)


----------



## KylasBaby

If there’s anyone who wants to join the fb group please message me in here and I’ll send you the info.


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies! Just got my bfp an hour ago :haha: due date calculator puts my due date at April 26th, but I’ll be having a section so will be April 19th or thereabouts. 

this will be baby no4, and it is only cycle 1 of ttc so I’m in total shock. DD1 and DD2 took 6 months each, but DS was a sneaky surprise so I’m assuming already this one is a boy! I had bad sickness in my 3rd pregnancy so I’m enjoying the next week or so just in case I get it again. 

I hope you’re all keeping well, I can’t wait to join you on the journey (although I feel so far behind you all!)


----------



## KylasBaby

doggylover said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my bfp an hour ago :haha: due date calculator puts my due date at April 26th, but I’ll be having a section so will be April 19th or thereabouts.
> 
> this will be baby no4, and it is only cycle 1 of ttc so I’m in total shock. DD1 and DD2 took 6 months each, but DS was a sneaky surprise so I’m assuming already this one is a boy! I had bad sickness in my 3rd pregnancy so I’m enjoying the next week or so just in case I get it again.
> 
> I hope you’re all keeping well, I can’t wait to join you on the journey (although I feel so far behind you all!)

Congrats!! I’ll put down the 26th then until you get a date? Or do you want me to put the 19th?


----------



## doggylover

KylasBaby said:


> Congrats!! I’ll put down the 26th then until you get a date? Or do you want me to put the 19th?

26th is good Thanks! Even though I know it’ll be here earlier it will still be the real due date. Plus will feel like I’m cheating and getting them out early :haha:


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Hi ladies! Just got my bfp an hour ago :haha: due date calculator puts my due date at April 26th, but I’ll be having a section so will be April 19th or thereabouts.
> 
> this will be baby no4, and it is only cycle 1 of ttc so I’m in total shock. DD1 and DD2 took 6 months each, but DS was a sneaky surprise so I’m assuming already this one is a boy! I had bad sickness in my 3rd pregnancy so I’m enjoying the next week or so just in case I get it again.
> 
> I hope you’re all keeping well, I can’t wait to join you on the journey (although I feel so far behind you all!)

Yey congratulations lovely :) so so happy for you, I'd be delivering early aswell xx


----------



## MrsKatie

I am not on Facebook so I hope we can stay on here too!

i just gave all the rest of my HPTs to DH to hide them, I can’t keep obsessing over lines. Just sending baby love and grateful for lots of symptoms.

i made my first 2 appointments, a nurse intake (phone) September 21 and in-person with the midwife who delivered my older son on October 2. Feels so far away but I know time will fly.


----------



## SCgirl

doggylover said:


> I can’t wait to join you on the journey (although I feel so far behind you all!)

gosh I get that I joined in right when I found out at 3.5 weeks (like 9dpo?) things inch along at that point! People were posting about sickness and early scans and my period wasn’t even due for days (I scheduled my first scan for 8w over a month ago- finally less than a week away! Haha)


But this pregnancy has been weird for me. Everything seems to be happening waaaaay sooner. Clothes are super uncomfortable and weight is ballooning (I know bloat and slow digestion, but it’s absurd), so much sicker than before, lots of RLP, I actually felt something uncomfortable when lifting that I didn’t get till midway through previous pregnancies... I’m still in my early 30s but I hope this isn’t going to be the theme for being pregnant in my 30s instead of my 20s! It’s tough! (My last was just over 4 years ago)


----------



## doggylover

Thanks @tdog! 

@MrsKatie that’s so exciting!! Getting the ball rolling makes it all seem so real.

@SCgirl ub oh don’t say that! Now I’m worried I’m gonna start all the bad bits of pregnancy ASAP! I had bad sickness last time, and I get quite bad sciatica as well around 16 weeks so hopefully no earlier! This will be my last and I just turned 34 so hoping it won’t be too bad! 

I’m going to phone the dr today as I need to be on high dose folic acid due to a family history of spina bifida. I’m assuming they’ll then refer me to hospital as well for my 12 week scan. Seems forever away though!


----------



## TTCBean

I still don't even have my midwife appointment scheduled. I've been in contact with her but she hasn't said anything about scheduling. Hmm! I don't remember when I saw her for my boys.


----------



## sunnydee

3rd pregnancy definitely already seems harder, maybe it is being older! This week has been difficult and I'm going camping tomorrow for a week I have no idea how I will get through it without everyone finding out.
I don't enjoy any food at the moment, the only thing I want to eat is cheese and crackers / bread. And I'm so bloated and uncomfortable. Probably from all the bread haha
Any tips to get through camping?


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover, be sure to take the active form of folic acid (folate/methylfolate)!! Thorne brand has a great high-dose option.

4 weeks tomorrow, sooooo early. I talked to the nurse today about getting beta hcg tests, and she said there's no need unless I'm bleeding or having severe cramps, and otherwise they just "assume everything is going well". I'll have to follow her lead. These early days are so hard!!! The BFP is so exciting and then it's on to the next worry. So glad DH hid my HPTs. I might take another next week just to make sure it's super dark. 

How is everyone feeling? I'm getting waves of gagging and some nausea, and starving but nothing sounds good. Very early for those, but I'll take it.


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee, we are going camping on Friday! so excited!! I'll just bring lots of food options. I think you'll have a great time, it's easier to be camping than to be at home, no laundry or housework to do haha. Bring tons of water. Cream cheese and bagels. You'll have a great time.

I'm 38 and this is my 6th pregnancy (4 living kids) so I'm right there with you.

How old is everyone? and how many kids at home?


----------



## doggylover

@sunnydee we are going camping next weekend. I would say make sure you have lots of whatever food is making you feel ok at the minute for sure. Who all are you going with? Will there be an expectation of drinking alcohol? If not, hopefully people may not notice. Try and mention a few times you had a bad night of sleep and aren’t feeling good because of it and hopefully that’ll throw them off the scent :haha: we are going camping next weekend. 

@MrsKatie thanks for the info on the folate. I’ll have to check that with my dr. Annoyingly I missed their call today (only phone appointments because of covid) and they never got back to me. So have to sort it on Monday instead. I’m so glad you’re at the army point with me, I’m not 4 weeks until Monday and these early days are long and difficult! 

I may have said before but I’m 34 and have 3 kids already (7, 4.5 and 22months).


----------



## alex_22

I’m 29 with 2 kids at home 9 and 6 

Nausea is still hammering me :dohh: I spend all day either feeling sick because I’m hungry or sick because I’ve ate, I’m eating little and often but portion size doesn’t seem to matter I still feel sick afterwards, exhaustion hits me come 7-8pm every night but I feel fine all day so that’s not too bad. I’m finding it so much harder this time around


----------



## KylasBaby

I’m 31. I 5yr old DD at home. 3 losses. 

I’m feeling alright at the moment. Still tired but not as exhausted. Acne is gross. Allergies are gross. I get queasy if I’m hungry or hot. 

First OB appointment today. Saw baby quick on a handheld ultrasound. Saw the heart beating. It was chill relaxing with its little legs crossed lol. They took like 8 vials of blood. Had to stick me twice...but I should know baby’s gender within 2 weeks! I did the sneak peek at 8 weeks which said girl, but I don’t trust it 100%. Doctors test will be near 100%. Scheduling a gender ultrasound for 16 weeks. I’ll know gender, but I’m bringing DD. She won’t get to come to anything do this will be a way to get her involved and then she can tell everyone gender’


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> I’m 29 with 2 kids at home 9 and 6
> 
> Nausea is still hammering me :dohh: I spend all day either feeling sick because I’m hungry or sick because I’ve ate, I’m eating little and often but portion size doesn’t seem to matter I still feel sick afterwards, exhaustion hits me come 7-8pm every night but I feel fine all day so that’s not too bad. I’m finding it so much harder this time around

My 3rd pregnancy was awful for sickness. I ended up on anti sickness medication at 13 weeks as I couldn’t take it any more. If it’s really affecting you definitely chat with your dr about it. Mine told me I should have come earlier and not just suffered. I am so hoping it’s not worse this time.


----------



## doggylover

KylasBaby said:


> I’m 31. I 5yr old DD at home. 3 losses.
> 
> I’m feeling alright at the moment. Still tired but not as exhausted. Acne is gross. Allergies are gross. I get queasy if I’m hungry or hot.
> 
> First OB appointment today. Saw baby quick on a handheld ultrasound. Saw the heart beating. It was chill relaxing with its little legs crossed lol. They took like 8 vials of blood. Had to stick me twice...but I should know baby’s gender within 2 weeks! I did the sneak peek at 8 weeks which said girl, but I don’t trust it 100%. Doctors test will be near 100%. Scheduling a gender ultrasound for 16 weeks. I’ll know gender, but I’m bringing DD. She won’t get to come to anything do this will be a way to get her involved and then she can tell everyone gender’

That’s all so exciting! Wonderful to get to see your little bean in there!

sorry you’re feeling horrendous though :(


----------



## KylasBaby

doggylover said:


> That’s all so exciting! Wonderful to get to see your little bean in there!
> 
> sorry you’re feeling horrendous though :(

I’m still amazed there’s a baby in there lol. I forget sometimes.


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> My 3rd pregnancy was awful for sickness. I ended up on anti sickness medication at 13 weeks as I couldn’t take it any more. If it’s really affecting you definitely chat with your dr about it. Mine told me I should have come earlier and not just suffered. I am so hoping it’s not worse this time.

I haven’t actually been sick though so not sure if they would do much, I’m praying it’ll ease off within a couple of weeks. I tend to go a few days of feeling rough then have a few days of feeling really great so far I’m on day 4 or 5 of feeling rubbish so I’m probably due a few days off soon


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> I haven’t actually been sick though so not sure if they would do much, I’m praying it’ll ease off within a couple of weeks. I tend to go a few days of feeling rough then have a few days of feeling really great so far I’m on day 4 or 5 of feeling rubbish so I’m probably due a few days off soon

I wasn’t sick at all either, sorry I should have said nausea rather than sickness. The dr still classed it as HG as it went on so long (until 28 weeks) even though I wasn’t sick once.

I hope yours eases ASAP, but if not you don’t have to suffer, they can give you meds to help you if you feel you’d like it x


----------



## MrsKatie

I don’t get much nausea, but I have these bouts of gagging. It’s Intense and a bizarre sensation and it’s pregnancy-specific for me. I’m gagging then starving but nothing sounds good.

We never found out the sex of the baby before birth, and we won’t this time either. 

@KylasBaby so exciting you saw that sweet little bean!

@doggylover army days is right! Have you called to make appointments? I was superstitious and hesitant but now that I’ve done that I feel way better.

@alex_22 so sorry you’re feeling so bad. I hope it passes soon!

hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie, no not yet. I was kind of assuming when I spoke to my dr today and said I was pregnant they would do the referral to the hospital for me then. I can’t self refer, and my care is hospital led, with some community appointments with a midwife at my doctors surgery. 

we’ve also never found out gender before the baby arrives, and won’t this time either. I’m already convinced it’s a boy though!


----------



## tdog

@MrsKatie this is my 7th pregnancy lost my 1st at 9 weeks but 5 living kids at home ages are 15 :pink: 8 :blue: 6 :blue: 5 :blue: and 13 months :pink: we have decided not to find out sex have a feeling its a girl, that being said I thought my 4 year old was a girl :rofl: xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Well I just wiped and there was brown blood :( I am so worried.


----------



## MrsKatie

So of course I got the tests from DH and took a couple... they are way darker so I am holding on to hope. Ugh the first tri!!

The midwife on call was not awesome, she just kept saying “oh well it’s sooooo early” like that was supposed to help.


----------



## MrsKatie

Here are my tests, I think 13dpo.


----------



## MrsKatie

Ok they’ve dried super dark. Feeling way better.


----------



## tdog

MrsKatie said:


> Ok they’ve dried super dark. Feeling way better.
> 
> View attachment 1086093

They are looking nice and dark lovely brown spotting can be normal lovely I no easier said than done but try not to worry, I spotting red blood with my 4th and 5th xx


----------



## doggylover

Oh no @MrsKatie. That must have been, and still be, so worrying. Your lines look great though! :hugs: 

First tri is such a headache of worry. Toilet Paper inspection at its highest point!


----------



## doggylover

Oh and why do health care professionals always dismiss worries in these early weeks? With my miscarriage I went to the dr as I was spotting a LOT, and she was also a bit like "well 1 in 4 don’t make it so..."

so callous. I know they see it a lot, but how can they forget it’s someone and their baby they are saying it to?


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Oh and why do health care professionals always dismiss worries in these early weeks? With my miscarriage I went to the dr as I was spotting a LOT, and she was also a bit like "well 1 in 4 don’t make it so..."
> 
> so callous. I know they see it a lot, but how can they forget it’s someone and their baby they are saying it to?

They sometimes don't give 2 hoots as you say they see it alot but each woman is different and react differently they supose to be in that profession to help people not talk down to them :shrug: xx


----------



## sunnydee

@MrsKatie the lines looks great! I had brown spotting at 4 weeks, on & off for a day or 2 then stopped. 
Thanks for the camping tips! Yes I've packed lots of snacks it's a long drive, 5 hours! There will be an expectation of alcohol definitely but I'm not a huge drinker anyway so I bought a few non-alcoholic beers just to throw them off, I'll pour into a glass I guess! 
@KylasBaby That's great you got to see baby, it'll be lovely to bring your DD to a scan for the gender!
I didn't find out with my DS and did with my DD, I definitely want to know this time!
@doggylover same happened to me after an early loss, doctor just was so matter of fact about the 1 in 4 and didn't seem bothered about how upset I was at the time


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks everyone so much. I am so grateful for this group. When I compare today’s tests with yesterday’s I feel even better. Especially cause today was from like a 20-minute hold at most.


----------



## MrsKatie

Left side yesterday, right today :)


----------



## doggylover

Definitely a lot darker than the previous tests!


----------



## tdog

@MrsKatie they are definitely darker :) xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks ladies! I took my last test today, I had one pregmate (IC) left, and saw a little more progression. 4 weeks today. Feels like second tri is forever away but I know how fast it goes. 

How is everyone feeling? I'm having way more gagging and food aversions than any other pregnancy. and so early, too. Then the second half of the day I am absolutely ravenous and could eat everything in the house.

One thing that's awesome is I always get STRONG nesting urges immediately, like the day I get a BFP. I am cleaning everything. It'll taper off soon then return with a vengeance at the end, if it follows the trend of my others. But for now I'm happy to ride that wave.

DH has been waiting on me hand and foot, very attentive and doting. Taking over for the kids all day every day. It can't last forever but it's making these scary early days much more enjoyable <3


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie thats so nice that dh is being so attentive! Sorry to hear the mornings are tough for you. 

I’m worried and nervous, but also trying to appreciate these days of feeling ok. My sense of smell goes berserk around 6 weeks (last time I couldn’t make the kids packed lunches for school, and couldn’t hug them in the morning!) and my sickness started at 5 weeks last time so I’m just trying to take deep breathes of fresh air while I can, and drink lots of tea as I go off it during pregnancy!


----------



## tdog

Hey ladies how arw we all feeling? I've been super sick I manage to eat something then feel so sick before and after :( on the plus side I've just heard babies heartbeat on my doppler :yipee: I have another scan tomorrow still waiting on midwife to call for my booking in haven't had that yet my 12 week scan should be in the next 3 weeks so I hope she calls soon :shrug: xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Awww I can’t wait to hear baby’s heartbeat!!! It’s the best thing! My intake phone appointment is at 9ish weeks and I’ll see the midwife in person when I’m 10+6. Feels so far away!


----------



## KylasBaby

Aww that’s great! I’ve caught mine a few times, but even after a quickie bedside ultrasound on Friday where we saw the heart beating and baby being up by my belly button, my OBs doppler couldn’t pick up the heartbeat. So I don’t try much. 12 week ultrasound on Friday!

I was pretty nauseous this AM, but it’s bc i didn’t eat. I ate and it’s gone away. Other than that same old same old. Exhausted, skin sucks, allergies suck lol. 

I got an email from the NIPT place today saying they got my sample and I’ll have results in a week! Praying for a healthy baby and that the sneak peek was right and baby is a girl!


----------



## alex_22

tdog said:


> Hey ladies how arw we all feeling? I've been super sick I manage to eat something then feel so sick before and after :( on the plus side I've just heard babies heartbeat on my doppler :yipee: I have another scan tomorrow still waiting on midwife to call for my booking in haven't had that yet my 12 week scan should be in the next 3 weeks so I hope she calls soon :shrug: xx

My scan come through 2 days after my booking in phonecall


----------



## doggylover

@tdog yay for baby’s heartbeat!! It’s always so cool hearing it whenever you want to. 

@KylasBaby your scan is so soon!! And can’t wait to hear the news from your NIPT

Afm: not much to report at all. You ladies are making me scared for the crappy parts of the first tri though, and I’m wondering if I thought this through before we got pregnant! But late now though :haha:


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> @tdog yay for baby’s heartbeat!! It’s always so cool hearing it whenever you want to.
> 
> @KylasBaby your scan is so soon!! And can’t wait to hear the news from your NIPT
> 
> Afm: not much to report at all. You ladies are making me scared for the crappy parts of the first tri though, and I’m wondering if I thought this through before we got pregnant! But late now though :haha:

I always wonder why I thought having a baby was a good idea while I’m in first tri :haha: I promised myself I’d enjoy every second of this pregnancy with it being my last but honestly can’t wait to see the back of it and be in second tri


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> I always wonder why I thought having a baby was a good idea while I’m in first tri :haha: I promised myself I’d enjoy every second of this pregnancy with it being my last but honestly can’t wait to see the back of it and be in second tri

Saaame! First tri just blows.


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, I'm tentatively joining here. I got my BFP today at 11DPO. Going by LMP I will be due 28th April. I'm extremely nervous.... i thought I'd be excited. Such a bizarre feeling.


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @Nixnax so wonderful to see you here!!! I know, I have always hyper focused on getting that bfp, finally gotten the bfp, been over the moon for 8 minutes... and then the panic sets in. It’s so hard. I have found focusing on an intention helps me immensely. The one that resonates for me the most is this:

“I have made my decision, I will go forward with courage.”

This has helped me so much, focusing on sending love to my baby. Every time I start to drown in panic and negativity I think: my baby deserves better than this. My baby deserves to feel all the joy and excitement and good energy in the world. And yours does, too! As do you.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies, I'm tentatively joining here. I got my BFP today at 11DPO. Going by LMP I will be due 28th April. I'm extremely nervous.... i thought I'd be excited. Such a bizarre feeling.

Yay! So happy to see you here! Congratulations again, it’s just wonderful news! Did you tell dh? 

Nervousness is absolutely understandable. I’m nervous as well. As we’ve just been saying, the first tri is a strange, and sometimes sucky, time in pregnancy. But it does pass, and the nervousness will ease.


----------



## Nixnax

MrsKatie said:


> Oh @Nixnax so wonderful to see you here!!! I know, I have always hyper focused on getting that bfp, finally gotten the bfp, been over the moon for 8 minutes... and then the panic sets in. It’s so hard. I have found focusing on an intention helps me immensely. The one that resonates for me the most is this:
> 
> “I have made my decision, I will go forward with courage.”
> 
> This has helped me so much, focusing on sending love to my baby. Every time I start to drown in panic and negativity I think: my baby deserves better than this. My baby deserves to feel all the joy and excitement and good energy in the world. And yours does, too! As do you.

Thank you. That's a really good idea, I will try that. I've woken up all excited today. So I feel that today will be a good day. 



doggylover said:


> Yay! So happy to see you here! Congratulations again, it’s just wonderful news! Did you tell dh?
> 
> Nervousness is absolutely understandable. I’m nervous as well. As we’ve just been saying, the first tri is a strange, and sometimes sucky, time in pregnancy. But it does pass, and the nervousness will ease.

I did tell DH, he was very blasé about it. I don't think he believes this is real at the moment. I've only got + on an 10miu IC at the the moment. My other tests are 25 and a digital. My line is a lot darker on the 25 this morning. So he won't have much choice but to believe it later when I show him :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Thank you. That's a really good idea, I will try that. I've woken up all excited today. So I feel that today will be a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> I did tell DH, he was very blasé about it. I don't think he believes this is real at the moment. I've only got + on an 10miu IC at the the moment. My other tests are 25 and a digital. My line is a lot darker on the 25 this morning. So he won't have much choice but to believe it later when I show him :haha:

What is it with men? My husband was like “oh Ok. That was quick” and hasn’t mentioned it since :haha:

show us some more of your tests! I love seeing them! 

I took another this morning and it’s now getting quite dark :happydance: I never did buy any digis or other tests in the end. I still have 12 more ICs to use! 

Today’s test and my progression :) (isn’t it gross to keep sticks with wee on them?!)


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> What is it with men? My husband was like “oh Ok. That was quick” and hasn’t mentioned it since :haha:
> 
> show us some more of your tests! I love seeing them!
> 
> I took another this morning and it’s now getting quite dark :happydance: I never did buy any digis or other tests in the end. I still have 12 more ICs to use!
> 
> Today’s test and my progression :) (isn’t it gross to keep sticks with wee on them?!)
> 
> View attachment 1086210
> View attachment 1086211

Loving the lines lovely :) great progression xx


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover my DH is the same, he didnt mention it at all yesterday. Men are funny creatures. I sent him the pic of todays tests and I got a smiley face and thumbs up back in reply :haha:. I guess I should be happy that it wasn't a crying face :rofl:. 

You asked for it, here are todays tests.... i have a digital for tomorrow, then about 20 ICs :rofl:. Im not done testing just yet.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @doggylover my DH is the same, he didnt mention it at all yesterday. Men are funny creatures. I sent him the pic of todays tests and I got a smiley face and thumbs up back in reply :haha:. I guess I should be happy that it wasn't a crying face :rofl:.
> 
> You asked for it, here are todays tests.... i have a digital for tomorrow, then about 20 ICs :rofl:. Im not done testing just yet.
> View attachment 1086213
> View attachment 1086214

Lovely tests! It’s so exciting! I know you said that you’ve been TTC for a while, is this your first baby?


----------



## Nixnax

Yes it took us 3 years!! DH doesn't ejaculate. We did 2 cycles of at home insemination and boom, worked 2nd time.

This is our first baby. DH is just so shell shocked. Erm what did you think was going to happen when you were providing me with the goods in a pot so I could syringe it in :haha:. Bless him. Im sure he'll come around. I won't mention it for a bit now and let him bring it up when he's ready


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Yes it took us 3 years!! DH doesn't ejaculate. We did 2 cycles of at home insemination and boom, worked 2nd time.
> 
> This is our first baby. DH is just so shell shocked. Erm what did you think was going to happen when you were providing me with the goods in a pot so I could syringe it in :haha:. Bless him. Im sure he'll come around. I won't mention it for a bit now and let him bring it up when he's ready

:rofl: that’s great that the insemination worked quite quickly! So funny about dh though!


----------



## Nixnax

Yes I wasn't expecting it to be so fast. He'll come around.... eventually I'm sure


----------



## doggylover

I’m sure he’s thrilled! They just don’t show it like we do! Plus I think it’s easier for them to forget about it and go on about daily life. Whereas it’s in my mind every second!


----------



## KylasBaby

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies, I'm tentatively joining here. I got my BFP today at 11DPO. Going by LMP I will be due 28th April. I'm extremely nervous.... i thought I'd be excited. Such a bizarre feeling.

Congrats! Will add you to the front!




Nixnax said:


> Yes it took us 3 years!! DH doesn't ejaculate. We did 2 cycles of at home insemination and boom, worked 2nd time.
> 
> This is our first baby. DH is just so shell shocked. Erm what did you think was going to happen when you were providing me with the goods in a pot so I could syringe it in :haha:. Bless him. Im sure he'll come around. I won't mention it for a bit now and let him bring it up when he's ready

Exciting to finally have someone having their first!!

I’m using a donor, as I did with DD I was just with an ex-girlfriend at the time, so I did at home insems too. Dd was first cycle. This one third though I did conceive the first cycle but had a CP.


----------



## doggylover

Ugh I’m 4 weeks today and I’ve been feeling sick all afternoon. This is how it started with my 3rd, and I was nauseous every day from 5-28 weeks. not happy it’s started so early this time :( but I’ll be a lot faster to get meds if it continues. I waited 7 horrendous weeks last time and it was just awful.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover i am right there with you, never had the gagging or aversions start this early before! At least I have almost no nausea (never have)... unless I have to look at or smell or think about food haha. I am definitely super irritable, too. Just a short fuse.

i am trying to talk myself out of buying more ICs, I want to keep testing but I know it’s just a waste of money and a potential reason to worry. With my first I only tested once a week after AF was due! And took the other test from the pack a week or so later just cause I had it. It was better that way. But after a loss, you worry more... you know it truly can happen and you know how awful it feels. But I don’t want to throw money away on tests so I am holding out for now.


----------



## doggylover

I agree completely @MrsKatie a loss really is always in your mind and worrying you. 

I thought I was really good not buying any more tests - but I am testing every other day (and in between times using an opk :haha:) so It’s not as though I’m being entirely sane!! I think seeing how much other people test on here has definitely rubbed off on me!


----------



## MrsKatie

Well that didn’t last long. Just ordered 25 cheapies haha


----------



## MrsKatie

I have been peeing on OPKs too cause that’s all I have!!!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Well that didn’t last long. Just ordered 25 cheapies haha

:rofl: peer pressure made you do it! 

it’s just nice to see lines. I don’t care at this point if it’s opk or hpt. I just love the double line :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

Still feeling miserable and hardly able to function with the rx meds (a week in on Bonjesta)- I can’t up the dose like I technically could because it has me falling asleep while I’m watching my kids- which I can do for a bit as they are almost school age and the home is small enough I can hear them from every room, but definitely not all day. First scan and appt tomorrow- I’ll be talking to them and hopefully we can find something better that helps! (I’ve tried all of the otc stuff and diet changes too.)


----------



## MrsKatie

Hahaha yes! Until that first appointment you just need to feel in control somehow!


----------



## MrsKatie

@SCgirl I am so sorry that sounds miserable :( Hope it eases soon.


----------



## tdog

Well ladies had a reasurrance scan today (hate first tri anxiety) baby is perfect saw little heartbeat measuring dead on date, booked one again for 11th Sept :) xx


----------



## doggylover

Ahhh little beauty! @tdog loveky scan pic! 

@SCgirl :hugs: I’m so sorry you’re so miserable. Definitely speak with your dr as I know there are a variety of medications the can give, maybe this just isn’t the one for you


----------



## MrsKatie

@tdog awwww sweet little baby! Yay!!

here’s my opk just for fun.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Congrats @MrsKatie @doggylover and @Nixnax on your BFP! It’s great to see you all in here. 

I’m 26 and this is my first baby. I was so excited when I first got my BFP and DH was happy but not as in shock as I was. I keep thinking it’s not real and I don’t think I will until I start feeling something. I’m in my 8th week now and the nausea started last week and I’ve lost all appetite... surviving off cereal and crackers but I know I need to still eat enough! 

I’ve also noticed that I’m waking up at 6am rather than sleeping through to 8am. Is this the end of my 8 hours sleep every night! Haha. Thought I’d have until the baby got here haha. 

I’m definitely more nervous now about the actual birth! Really have no idea what to expect so as soon as I start telling people, I’ll hopefully be able to ask more people about it!


----------



## tdog

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Congrats @MrsKatie @doggylover and @Nixnax on your BFP! It’s great to see you all in here.
> 
> I’m 26 and this is my first baby. I was so excited when I first got my BFP and DH was happy but not as in shock as I was. I keep thinking it’s not real and I don’t think I will until I start feeling something. I’m in my 8th week now and the nausea started last week and I’ve lost all appetite... surviving off cereal and crackers but I know I need to still eat enough!
> 
> I’ve also noticed that I’m waking up at 6am rather than sleeping through to 8am. Is this the end of my 8 hours sleep every night! Haha. Thought I’d have until the baby got here haha.
> 
> I’m definitely more nervous now about the actual birth! Really have no idea what to expect so as soon as I start telling people, I’ll hopefully be able to ask more people about it!

It is hard when it's your first you don't have a clue where to start or anything :shrug: honest different people with tell you different things about birth, I heard it all and honest I had just gas and air but my pain threshold is quite high tho xx


----------



## doggylover

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Congrats @MrsKatie @doggylover and @Nixnax on your BFP! It’s great to see you all in here.
> 
> I’m 26 and this is my first baby. I was so excited when I first got my BFP and DH was happy but not as in shock as I was. I keep thinking it’s not real and I don’t think I will until I start feeling something. I’m in my 8th week now and the nausea started last week and I’ve lost all appetite... surviving off cereal and crackers but I know I need to still eat enough!
> 
> I’ve also noticed that I’m waking up at 6am rather than sleeping through to 8am. Is this the end of my 8 hours sleep every night! Haha. Thought I’d have until the baby got here haha.
> 
> I’m definitely more nervous now about the actual birth! Really have no idea what to expect so as soon as I start telling people, I’ll hopefully be able to ask more people about it!

If you ask 100 people about birth you’ll get 100 different stories! Best thing to do is think what your ideal situation would be, if all goes swimmingly what would you like? Water birth, pain meds etc. But also just be very aware of the fact that you can’t predict anything and just be really open to change and going with the flow. 

Don’t worry about wha you’re eating. Just eat what you can. You’ll be able to make up for it later in the pregnancy. First tri is often about survival and doing what you can just to feel ok.


----------



## doggylover

My pain threshold is ZERO :haha: I was induced for my first two births as apparently my babies never want to leave. No2 tore me a new one and now I have to have sections....!


----------



## MrsKatie

Birth is really something... I have had 4 drug-free births and the first was the most intense and by number 4 I had that beautiful, in-control transcendent experience you see in all those birth videos haha. I hope to go drug-free again. A lot is luck and I have been very lucky that my labors haven’t been too long and my babies have been in good positions!


----------



## sadeyedlady

Mind if i join? According to LMP my due date is 19th April.

I have 2 boys already age 10 and 2 (almost 3). I'm shocked, excited, terrified and thrilled all at the same time!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Nixnax

@KylasBaby I am shocked by how effective insemination is.... seems to have a higher success rate than sex. Everyone I have spoken to about it has fallen within 3 months. 

@doggylover oh bless you, I hope you perk up soon.

@MrsKatie I think im going to keep testing until my scan in 3 weeks. Because we are having treatment, we'll get an early scan. I just need to know its all OK... same as you, and there is nothing wrong with that. 

@SCgirl im sorry you feel like that. I hope you feel better soon. I hope your appt goes well.

@tdog aww look at the bean growing away nicely. So pleased it all went well.

@WannaBMamma7 im dreading the sickness kicking in. Im really not very good at feeling sick. Total wimp here. 

Sorry if I missed anyone. 

AFM - I've not tested since this morning. I've got a digi for tomorrow. The only thing I have is back ache...really bad back ache. I've been fine all day, but it kicked in this evening. Its not even lower back, its mid way up. DH is talking about it a little more, not much but more. So I'll take that


----------



## doggylover

Welcome @sadeyedlady , congrats on your bfp!!! 

@MrsKatie thats wonderful you’ve had such great births! my (very large headed!) son was back to back which caused massive problems with his induction and left me in a right state :( still get some issues from that, but thankfully not half as bad as things could have been. 

@Nixnax really looking forward to your digi tomorrow! So exciting!! And that’s wonderful about dh being a bit more open. I hope your back feels better soon, it can make you so miserable when it’s bad.


----------



## KylasBaby

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Congrats @MrsKatie @doggylover and @Nixnax on your BFP! It’s great to see you all in here.
> 
> I’m 26 and this is my first baby. I was so excited when I first got my BFP and DH was happy but not as in shock as I was. I keep thinking it’s not real and I don’t think I will until I start feeling something. I’m in my 8th week now and the nausea started last week and I’ve lost all appetite... surviving off cereal and crackers but I know I need to still eat enough!
> 
> I’ve also noticed that I’m waking up at 6am rather than sleeping through to 8am. Is this the end of my 8 hours sleep every night! Haha. Thought I’d have until the baby got here haha.
> 
> I’m definitely more nervous now about the actual birth! Really have no idea what to expect so as soon as I start telling people, I’ll hopefully be able to ask more people about it!

I was really worried about my first birth. But honestly now I’m like whatever. What’s gonna happen is gonna happen. My advice is be flexible! Things happen outside our control and we have to adapt! I had a 25 hour induction. It wasn’t bad at all. Especially after the Epi! Getting it ASAP this time.




sadeyedlady said:


> Mind if i join? According to LMP my due date is 19th April.
> 
> I have 2 boys already age 10 and 2 (almost 3). I'm shocked, excited, terrified and thrilled all at the same time!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

Congrats! Welcome! 

I have my 12 week NT ultrasound Friday! And my NIPT results _should _be in this week! (Can’t wait you see if my sneak peek was right) I’m anxious but also really calm. I swear I felt baby last night. Felt like it was doing flips in there while reading DD bedtime stories and then while in bed waiting for my show. Super early but who knows.


----------



## MrsKatie

One of my best friends took pity on me and sent me 6 FRERs with 2-hr delivery!!! Omg, I am so relieved!


----------



## MrsKatie

Dried!


----------



## alex_22

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Congrats @MrsKatie @doggylover and @Nixnax on your BFP! It’s great to see you all in here.
> 
> I’m 26 and this is my first baby. I was so excited when I first got my BFP and DH was happy but not as in shock as I was. I keep thinking it’s not real and I don’t think I will until I start feeling something. I’m in my 8th week now and the nausea started last week and I’ve lost all appetite... surviving off cereal and crackers but I know I need to still eat enough!
> 
> I’ve also noticed that I’m waking up at 6am rather than sleeping through to 8am. Is this the end of my 8 hours sleep every night! Haha. Thought I’d have until the baby got here haha.
> 
> I’m definitely more nervous now about the actual birth! Really have no idea what to expect so as soon as I start telling people, I’ll hopefully be able to ask more people about it!

Labour is the most amazing thing ever (in the most weird way) of course it hurts and you leave your dignity at the door but as cheesy as it sounds the moment that baby is placed in your arms you know it was all worth it 1000 times over! I know it’s easier said than done but it’s happening no matter what so try not chew yourself over something you can’t control


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> One of my best friends took pity on me and sent me 6 FRERs with 2-hr delivery!!! Omg, I am so relieved!
> 
> View attachment 1086235

That’s a great friend! And fabulous lines!


----------



## TTCBean

My midwife doubled my Diclegis dose and added a Zofran. I've had the best day so far. Nausea at a minimum and my appetite has been crazy! I also drank a gallon of water. I am hopeful the meds can keep the nausea at bay until it goes away. 10 weeks on Wednesday!


----------



## Nixnax

Here it is ladies. 13DPO and positive digi :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax :wohoo: Wonderful!!! Nothing like seeing that word! 

@TTCBean sounds like your midwife is on top of your medication, which is great!


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> My pain threshold is ZERO :haha: I was induced for my first two births as apparently my babies never want to leave. No2 tore me a new one and now I have to have sections....!

Mine is ZERO too. I throw up having tattoos. I think I'll want all drugs :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax :haha: take them all then! There are no prizes at the end for doing it without pain meds! Definitely look in to what your hospital offers. Mine does a great thing called remifentanol which is on a buzzer so you can give yourself a shot of it at contraction time but it wears off quickly so doesn’t affect the baby. Best stuff ever :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> @Nixnax :haha: take them all then! There are no prizes at the end for doing it without pain meds! Definitely look in to what your hospital offers. Mine does a great thing called remifentanol which is on a buzzer so you can give yourself a shot of it at contraction time but it wears off quickly so doesn’t affect the baby. Best stuff ever :haha:

Now that sounds very appealing. I'll ask about that when the time comes


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Thanks everyone. I keep trying not to think about it but also trying to do what I can to make it better and less damaging in the long term but I know it’s going to be a huge change anyway to my body :) I don’t usually take drugs for anything but definitely thinking an epi sounds worth it! 

@MrsKatie thats so sweet of your friend. I cant wait to tell my friends but we’ve agreed to tell our parents first as soon as we’ve had the first scan. 

Got my first telephone appointment with the midwife today. Exciting! Eeek!


----------



## doggylover

That’s exciting, @WannaBMamma7 !

I was hoping yesterday’s nausea was a one off unconnected to pregnancy. Apparently not as it’s here today as well. I’m only 4 weeks! With no1 and no2 I didn’t get any until 8+ weeks.


----------



## tdog

@Nixnax yey it great seeing it writing love it :wohoo: so happy for you xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

doggylover said:


> That’s exciting, @WannaBMamma7 !
> 
> I was hoping yesterday’s nausea was a one off unconnected to pregnancy. Apparently not as it’s here today as well. I’m only 4 weeks! With no1 and no2 I didn’t get any until 8+ weeks.

Oh no... hopefully it will finish earlier! At least it stops us eating everything in sight haha


----------



## doggylover

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Oh no... hopefully it will finish earlier! At least it stops us eating everything in sight haha

You’re right! At least my hyperactive smell hast kicked in yet, not even being able to open the fridge definitely makes looking after the kids a bit tricky at meal times!!


----------



## doggylover

Does anyone have any gender preference? I know everyone’s goal is absolutely just a healthy baby, and no judgement either way!

I have a girl, boy, girl a the minute so it would be cool to have another boy to complete the “set” :haha: but we have way more girls’ clothing, and we find boys’ names very, very difficult, so a girl would be much easier in that respect! Ultimately we don’t mind, and I’ve never had a gender preference before, but always guessed right as to what the baby will be, and so far I’m thinking this one is a boy.


----------



## Nixnax

I always said I wanted 2 boys... if i could have them as twins so I only have to do this once, that would be great. I dont ask for much :haha:

Now that I'm actually pregnant..... i just want a safe arrival.


----------



## doggylover

I think twins would absolutely be the end of me :haha: i dunno how people manage, and triplets or anything like that is just mind blowing!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

I’ve always wanted boy, boy, girl which is the set up in both mine and DH’s family but I only really know little girls atm and they’re so cute so honestly I’m not fussed at all. I deffo want one of each but how far do you go until you give up haha


----------



## KylasBaby

I want another girl. Sneak peek said it’s a girl so hopefully my NIPT comes back and says the sneak peek test was right. A girl is easier as a single mom and I have TONS of clothes from DD in storage. Seriously the bins are stacked taller than I am. Plus baby and DD will be sharing a room at some point. I should find out in a few days! But then I’m keeping it to myself (well and here) and I have a gender ultrasound scheduled for 16 weeks that I’m bringing DD to and I’ll let her tell everyone. She won’t be able to come to anything so that will be something for use for her.


----------



## alex_22

I wanted a boy sneak peek says girl, I’m not disappointed, I am nervous because my daughter is the biggest diva ever though :haha: A girl is going to be more practical my son is 9 and daughter is 6 so the 2 girls sharing a room will be better I think ds is too old to have to share a room with a baby now


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> I wanted a boy sneak peek says girl, I’m not disappointed, I am nervous because my daughter is the biggest diva ever though :haha: A girl is going to be more practical my son is 9 and daughter is 6 so the 2 girls sharing a room will be better I think ds is too old to have to share a room with a baby now

Mine too! Lol. I keep saying if she wasn’t so shy in new situations I’d get her on tv and make some money off of her lol.


----------



## Nixnax

Sneak peek (just had to google it). I didn't know you could do that.... hmmm got me wondering now. Are they ever wrong?

I say I want twins in theory.... in reality... well thats a different story


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> Sneak peek (just had to google it). I didn't know you could do that.... hmmm got me wondering now. Are they ever wrong?
> 
> I say I want twins in theory.... in reality... well thats a different story

I've seen sneak peak be wrong before but you have to do it in a room with no males at all else it contaminates it :shrug: no point in me doing it as my house is full of males :rofl: xx

@doggylover I would love another girl even it out as I have 2 girls and 3 boys I have a feeling it is a girl but my feelings have been wrong before :rofl: xx


----------



## doggylover

See my son is a drama queen :haha: he was a HARD baby. He cried constantly, I held him in arms or in the wrap all the time, pretty much until he could walk. He has always been very “in touch with his emotions” and generally a bit of a tricky customer. Everything is the end of the world. The girls aren’t quite so bad as that. The youngest thinks she’s in charge of the house though and is stubborn as a mule.

two of ours will also have to share a room so a girl would work best as my youngest is a girl and will be 2.5yr age gap. If the baby is a boy it’ll be a 5.5yr age gap. But I keep them in my room (we cosleep) until about age 2 anyway so it wouldn’t be sharing for ages. And I suppose two little ones aged 4.5 and 2 would probably love to share!


----------



## doggylover

I’m sure some have said already, but will people be finding out the sex? We are team yellow :yellow:


----------



## TTCBean

I have three boys so I am hoping this is a little girl! But another boy would be really easy too, as we have a ton of boy clothing (newborn up to size 10!) and all the boy toys, etc... and I know how to parent a boy, haha! Oct 1 we'll find out!!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

I’ve just had some light pink spotting when I wiped and I’m really worried now.

I’m 7+1 and I was getting some cramps before and my boobs feel no where near as sore as they were. 

Should I just keep an eye on it for now?


----------



## doggylover

WannaBMamma7 said:


> I’ve just had some light pink spotting when I wiped and I’m really worried now.
> 
> I’m 7+1 and I was getting some cramps before and my boobs feel no where near as sore as they were.
> 
> Should I just keep an eye on it for now?

:hugs: that is so worrying. It doesn’t alleviate the worry, but spotting in pregnancy is very normal, as are cramps. And symptoms can come and go. Definitely keep an eye on it for now and if your spotting gets heavier you can phone your health care provider and ask advice.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover omg your son is my older son! Colicky baby, very high-energy, “spirited” kid. My most challenging and demanding kid by a million miles. Though now that he is almost 6 he’s got more and more command and control of himself and he’s a wonderful kid (always has been, just used to be much more upset... daily hours-long screaming tantrums etc). When he was a baby i was pretty much broken for a while!

We won’t find out the sex, we never have before birth. I have strong girl feelings but don’t mind either way. I have girl, boy, girl, boy. 

@WannaBMamma7 i had that same thing at 7 weeks with my younger daughter. Definitely happened after sex, too, if that applies. Also my symptoms disappeared around 7 weeks with multiple pregnancies. Freaked out every time, and it was always fine.


----------



## KylasBaby

Nixnax said:


> Sneak peek (just had to google it). I didn't know you could do that.... hmmm got me wondering now. Are they ever wrong?
> 
> I say I want twins in theory.... in reality... well thats a different story

It’s more wrong for boy results bc of contamination by male dna. But I’m a single mom with a daughter and even a girl dog so no make dna to be seen lol. A wrong girl result can happen when there wasn’t enough of baby’s dna in moms blood. Few days I’ll know if it was right.


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie i would have to find out i think. I dont think I could handle not knowing. Too nosey for my own good. 

@WannaBMamma7 I hope all is OK lovely. Try not to worry for now. But if it gets worse, get yourself seen


----------



## tdog

@doggylover my youngest son is exactly that always the end of the world jeez lol, we not finding out either I did with 4 of them xx

@WannaBMamma7 spotting in early pregnancy can be normal I had with my last 3 just keep an eye on it lovely so worrying when you see that xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Thanks everyone for the reassurance. At first when I googled it I felt quite reassured and then got more worried about the symptoms of miscarriage. Proper on edge every time I go to the loo now but hopefully I’ll know more by the morning.

Sorry to put a downer of the forum. Please get back to the gender talk :)


----------



## SCgirl

We had our dating scan today- measured to the day where we thought we were. Said things look good.
Mentioned a cyst in the umbilical cord that she isn’t worried about right now- said should resolve on its own around the end of the first tri, if it doesn’t it could point to a chromosomal abnormality, but seemed to think that’s unlikely. Anyone had anything like that?

we told our kids today- which means it’s no longer a secret haha. Wanted them to understand why mommy has been so sick.

I did find this and it made me feel a bit better...


----------



## doggylover

@WannaBMamma7 do not think you’re putting a downer in it at all! Yes gender chat, names etc is all part of the fun, but in reality pregnancy is a serious, and often scary, and almost always worrying time for mums. That’s exactly what we’re all here for, reassurance, someone to talk to about the good and bad parts :hugs:

@tdog and @MrsKatie so glad to know my DS isn’t the only one! He’s so much more chilled out now, coming up to 5. He actually plays AMAZINGLY by himself, and gets involved in these immensely long and detailed pretend play scenarios, and we’ve seen a huge difference in him through that this last year. But still prone too ad crying and sobbing session when things don’t go his way :haha: 

@SCgirl yay for telling the kids!! I’m sure they were all delighted! Have you told other people now as well? I’ve never heard of an umbilical cyst. The data you provided, plus what your scanner said, sound like good things. When will your next scan be to find out if it has resolved?


----------



## SCgirl

doggylover said:


> @SCgirl When will your next scan be to find out if it has resolved?

not sure- next is the routine appt is in 4 weeks, but I don’t think they plan to scan until the 20wk anatomy scan ‍♀️
I guess it’s good that they don’t feel the need to closely monitor it? (They did take pics/measurements)

I also mentioned pain in my right side, and I have a massive cyst on my ovary- she said it might eventually resolve or painfully burst but no big deal besides discomfort ‍♀️


----------



## doggylover

Might painfully burst but no big deal?! Sounds like a big deal! Fingers crossed that doesn’t happen.


----------



## MrsKatie

Paranoid post could you please reassure me? Last night and this morning test line was darker than control and just now I took another and it’s just the same as control... is that ok?? Top is either last night or this morning, bottom just now


----------



## MrsKatie

Whoops pic didn’t load


----------



## doggylover

Could be the test itself or the amount you’ve had to drink. The line still looks great and dark


----------



## tdog

MrsKatie said:


> Whoops pic didn’t load
> 
> View attachment 1086277
> View attachment 1086278

They look fine to me lovely xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks guys. I took the last one cause I need to just not have them anymore and it’s back to being darker than control :)


----------



## tdog

MrsKatie said:


> Thanks guys. I took the last one cause I need to just not have them anymore and it’s back to being darker than control :)
> 
> View attachment 1086282

It depends on the dye in them also lovely it does panic you I no that, I had a digi saying pregnant so took the other just for the crack on same urine and came back not pregnant but my lines were dark :shrug: I was so worried xx


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie heres my experiment from many weeks ago. Both dipped in the same urine. Different results. One is a slight dye stealer, the other the control is darker. FRERs aren’t what they used to be. Different tests have differing amounts of dye. Even within the same batches.

2 ultrasounds show baby is doing well :)


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby omg I remember that from earlier on in the thread! That is a crazy difference! So glad your sweet little babe is doing well <3

@tdog ugh exactly, it's like you just want to be able to know somehow that baby is ok. After first appointments and ultrasounds and finally watching and feeling baby move, it's easier to be reassured. But these early early days, all we have are HPTs and symptoms, and both are so desperately unreliable!

@doggylover thanks honey


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. I made it past the day that AF was due, it feels real now. I've been quite crampy overnight, kept thinking AF was on the way. 

Does everyone else wake up absolutely starving in the mornings?


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> Morning ladies. I made it past the day that AF was due, it feels real now. I've been quite crampy overnight, kept thinking AF was on the way.
> 
> Does everyone else wake up absolutely starving in the mornings?

Yea always but atm I can't stomach anything :( xx


----------



## Nixnax

@tdog I had to wait an hour. Im not really a breakfast eater, but i mat have to become one. 

We have our first scan booked for 8th September :happydance:. I will be 6+6. Hopefully we'll see something.


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> @tdog I had to wait an hour. Im not really a breakfast eater, but i mat have to become one.
> 
> We have our first scan booked for 8th September :happydance:. I will be 6+6. Hopefully we'll see something.

Yey I saw baby at 6+1 with heartbeat so should do xx


----------



## Nixnax

@tdog ah really? I'm all excited now


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax, you'll definitely see something!
We won't have a scan until a day before 11weeks, everything is later around here cause of all this covid nonsense. But I can call and book an earlier scan if I'm worried. But I'd just as soon wait since it'll be more reassuring for me to see a bigger baby a little later.

My nausea is not bad at all, but everything smells awful and the food aversions are unreal. I'm so hungry in the morning but all I can manage is vanilla yogurt with blackberries. That specifically. And only a couple bites then I'm over it!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Hey everyone. I’ve not had any more pink discharge just a bit of brown so hopefully that’s the end of whatever it was! 

On my first call with the midwife yesterday I mentioned that I might get a private scan first because I want my boyfriend to be there for the first time and she seemed quite against it as she said I should the getting any more scans than is required? What do you think? I was going to book one in at 10/11 weeks. 

and @Nixnax thats so exciting! I bet you can’t wait. I’m looking forward to just knowing it will be so I’ve got it to look forward to!


----------



## MrsKatie

@WannaBMamma7, there are mixed messages out there when it comes to early scans. It really depends on who you ask. Some midwives and doctors have warned that multiple early scans and/or super early scans (before 8/9 or even 12 weeks) are risky because THEORETICALLY the ultrasound exposure can damage development and/or very early DNA/cells. There was one "study" (though really it's just anecdotal evidence) that showed a 0% autism rate in a group of babies who were not exposed to ultrasound whatsoever in utero. That same group also had a 99% drug-free/vaginal birth rate (this was done on Ina May Gaskin's location, "the Farm", in Tennessee), so it's hard to isolate the variable.

That is part of the reason I avoid any scans before 10+ weeks... JUST in case. HOWEVER, this is truly just anecdata and theoretical evidence. There is no hard data that early scans cause any harm. I just err on the side of extreme caution with them, but I also believe that peace of mind and lowering anxiety benefits your growing baby, so it's all about weighing potential risk and comfort levels. And weighing "potential" risk is so damn hard!!!

Like I said, I have had some midwives and doctors insist that there is zero risk to early ultrasounds, and other midwives and doctors strongly urge me to minimize ultrasound. With my first baby I just had one scan at 20 weeks (I believe the anomaly scan is VERY important) and with the others just one around 10-13 weeks and then the anomaly scan.


----------



## KylasBaby

I had MANY ultrasounds with DD. 3 through my OB and like probably 3 at an elective place. She’s absolutely fine. And it helped me not be so anxious you know? Which is always good for baby. It’s not like you’re going every week. I think if it makes you feel better - do it.


----------



## SCgirl

I had a ton with both of mine, because I was high risk (weekly in third tri, more than double digits). As long as it’s not 24/7, should be fine! Soooo many other possible factors...


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes exactly, the impact of stress and anxiety can also be so significant, and the vast majority of people I know have had early ultrasounds too and everything is fine. So much to consider. You’ll make the right choice!!


----------



## Nixnax

I wouldnt normally have a scan until 11/12 weeks. The only reason we are getting an early one is because we were under the fertility treatment branch.... even though the treatment hadn't started yet, we only got as far as a few bloody tests and ovary TV scan :rofl:.

DH is doing my head in at the moment. He won't allow me to be happy about this. Every time i talk about it hes just "lets see what happens". Jeez let me have 5 mins of happiness. I've had to tell a friend I had no intention of telling yet, just so I can talk about it..... is anyone else's partner like this?


----------



## SCgirl

We made the news public yesterday after the good scan. There is still so much that can happen, but this is already having such a huge impact on us (soooooo sick and can't do anything) and if something happens at this point, it'll have a pretty noticeable impact too... also figured things can happen at absolutely any point in pregnancy/birth.


----------



## Nixnax

Yay to making it public. Things can go wrong, but they also may not. Enjoy every moment. I can't wait to tell people


----------



## Nixnax

I'm 4 weeks today :happydance: I've started gettimg really tired. I'm needing to nap when I finish work at 16:30. I've also started waking up earlier, which is not like me at all.


----------



## doggylover

How’s everyone doing? 

I have a group of friends I met years ago when we all had our firsts. One just announced today she is pregnant (she’s had a few losses, so it’s a big deal for her) and I feel awful as I then said I was too. I feel a bit like I’ve stolen her thunder, I wish I hadn’t said anything. But it felt weird if I didn’t as well. Usually I tell them straight away (they knew before my husband with no2!) but this time I was holding off a bit. I hope they don’t all think I’m horrible for announcing when she did.


----------



## Nixnax

awww I'm sure they'll be OK about it. You can talk about it with her now. Thats how I'd see it. 

I'm ok thanks, nothing much to report, just tired.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> awww I'm sure they'll be OK about it. You can talk about it with her now. Thats how I'd see it.
> 
> I'm ok thanks, nothing much to report, just tired.

I always think there is no tired like pregnancy first tri tired. It’s a bone aching exhaustion. 

I’m having loads of cramps :( I’m still breastfeeding my 22mo and that makes them worse, but having low level ones all the time. I’m Trying to remember that my uterus is stretching and stuff, but always that niggling worry when you feel them.


----------



## sunnydee

Hi how's everyone doing! Back from my camping trip, it was great, actually made the week fly by cause I wasn't constantly thinking about being pregnant and now I'm 8 weeks tomorrow! 
I'm pretty sure my brother noticed I wasn't drinking but he didn't say anything so I don't mind if he suspects lol



doggylover said:


> I always think there is no tired like pregnancy first tri tired. It’s a bone aching exhaustion.
> 
> I’m having loads of cramps :( I’m still breastfeeding my 22mo and that makes them worse, but having low level ones all the time. I’m Trying to remember that my uterus is stretching and stuff, but always that niggling worry when you feel them.

Hope the cramps ease off soon, I had them pretty bad at 4-5 weeks too but now it's mostly just back pain and RLP


----------



## doggylover

Glad you had fun camping! We are supposed to go this weekend but the weather is to be quite stormy and raining every day so we dunno if we will or not yet. They shut campsites for two days yesterday because the weather is so bad! Living here sucks - summer is always so wet! 

UGH rlp is awful. I hope it eases up for you soon.


----------



## sunnydee

Yeah we were supposed to still be camping but we left early before the storm hit! Never been so glad to be home in my own bed listening to the wind and rain!


----------



## tdog

All good here apart from sickness and tiredness I was never this sick with my others I guess each pregnancy is different :shrug:xx

@sunnydee glad you had a nice time I agree always nice to be in own bed xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Wow this moves fast. Been dealing with DD having an ear infection so haven’t been checking in as much, but she’s getting better! Finally! Had to fight her doctor.

anyway 12 weeks today! It CRAWLED in the beginning, but seems to be going fast since 10ish weeks. Caught baby on Doppler last night again. Been feeling little flutters ESPECIALLY after I disturbed it with the Doppler last night lol. It wasn’t pleased lol.


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover it really is bone aching tired. Last time I felt this tired was after a week long festival. I've had constant cramps. Im still on knicker watch everyday. 

@sunnydee yay for taking your mind off of it. I cant wait to do that. We have a trip booked in Sept, i cannot wait. 

@tdog I hope the sickness passes soon.

@KylasBaby lovely little bump appearing there. Im nkt sure when I'd show. Im a little overweight so can hopefully hide it for a while.


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax knicker watch :haha: I am too! 

@KylasBaby yay for 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hi everyone! Cautiously pregnant over here. Haven’t missed a period yet and waiting for those lines to darken! But if we have a sticky bean April 30 is the due date! Just a few days before my youngest turns 3.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

doggylover said:


> How’s everyone doing?
> 
> I have a group of friends I met years ago when we all had our firsts. One just announced today she is pregnant (she’s had a few losses, so it’s a big deal for her) and I feel awful as I then said I was too. I feel a bit like I’ve stolen her thunder, I wish I hadn’t said anything. But it felt weird if I didn’t as well. Usually I tell them straight away (they knew before my husband with no2!) but this time I was holding off a bit. I hope they don’t all think I’m horrible for announcing when she did.

each time I announced a pregnancy my SIL said “me too”... it was annoying tbh but it would’ve been silly to not say anything. Then we would’ve found out when, a week later??? And thought why didn’t you just say something before?? I think it’s ok.


----------



## KylasBaby

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hi everyone! Cautiously pregnant over here. Haven’t missed a period yet and waiting for those lines to darken! But if we have a sticky bean April 30 is the due date! Just a few days before my youngest turns 3.

Congrats! Will add you to the front.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I also had HG with my last pregnancy and hoping to avoid that this time... I had bad MS with my previous 2 but third was way worse. Hoping to avoid that this time... and also, keep it to myself for a while. We always had to tell at 7 weeks because I was so sick. My sister has been trying for her first for a year... and we have a surprise pregnancy after we’re “done” so I’m not looking forward to telling her, I know it will hurt :(


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover i am sure your friends are nothing but thrilled! The cramps are so normal. I am breastfeeding my 18-month-old too.

@Nixnax happy 4 weeks!

@KylasBaby happy 12 weeks!

@sunnydee glad you missed that storm.

i am scrambling to pack for camping and won’t be back until Sunday - I’ll check in then, have a great weekend!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Reiko_ctu congratulations and welcome! Hope the sickness is manageable for you this time!


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> each time I announced a pregnancy my SIL said “me too”... it was annoying tbh but it would’ve been silly to not say anything. Then we would’ve found out when, a week later??? And thought why didn’t you just say something before?? I think it’s ok.

Thanks :) that’s sad about your sister trying for a baby, I’m sure it will be hard for her to hear, but I’m also sure she’ll be thrilled for you. It’s a strange time, I’ve been there myself, and while you are devastated for yourself you are still happy for the other person.


----------



## tdog

@Nixnax thank you lovely oh and I'm still on knicker watch aswell :rofl: I do all the way up until birth :shrug: xx

@Reiko_ctu congratulations lovely I no it maybe hard for your sister but I'm sure she will be happy for you xx

Managed to eat something but now feel even worse if I'm honest I was hoping to keep to myself about the pregnancy but the way it's going :shrug: in 10 weeks on sat it had soon flew over xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

tdog said:


> @Nixnax thank you lovely oh and I'm still on knicker watch aswell :rofl: I do all the way up until birth :shrug: xx
> 
> @Reiko_ctu congratulations lovely I no it maybe hard for your sister but I'm sure she will be happy for you xx
> 
> Managed to eat something but now feel even worse if I'm honest I was hoping to keep to myself about the pregnancy but the way it's going :shrug: in 10 weeks on sat it had soon flew over xx

probably only a few more weeks of feeling yucky at least! Have you managed to keep the news under wraps so far??


----------



## tdog

Reiko_ctu said:


> probably only a few more weeks of feeling yucky at least! Have you managed to keep the news under wraps so far??

The only thing that sort of makes me feel better is raspberry jelly can't just keep eating that as baby will look like a jelly :rofl: oh I so hope your right about only a few more weeks of feeling like this, I have managed to keep it quiet for now but I've not been out the house lol xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes I guess Covid is a good time to keep baby news quiet!! I always look for 14-16 weeks for my sickness to quiet down.


----------



## tdog

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes I guess Covid is a good time to keep baby news quiet!! I always look for 14-16 weeks for my sickness to quiet down.

Oh I hope so I've never been like this with my others so this is all new to me lol, I've only just gone back to work after maternity with my last baby I'm actually dreading telling them I'm preg again :shrug: oh yea it does help but doesn't help my anxiety that's for sure plus I'm starting to show abit aswell xx


----------



## Nixnax

@Reiko_ctu yay you've moved over. Congratulations :happydance:. 

I've not had any sickness yet, but I've woken up feeling dog rough. Like I have a cold coming, foggy headed. Its blowing a gale outside and I just want to curl up in my bed and hide from the world. 

My DH has told 2 of his friends and I've told my older brother and a friend. That's it, we arent telling anyone else.


----------



## doggylover

4+5 and my test line now slightly darker than control :mrgreen:

apart from my friends (who I wasn’t planning on telling) we haven’t told anyone


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> @Reiko_ctu yay you've moved over. Congratulations :happydance:.
> 
> I've not had any sickness yet, but I've woken up feeling dog rough. Like I have a cold coming, foggy headed. Its blowing a gale outside and I just want to curl up in my bed and hide from the world.
> 
> My DH has told 2 of his friends and I've told my older brother and a friend. That's it, we arent telling anyone else.

Hope you feel better soon :) xx

I've hardly slept tbh I was coughing thro night to the point I'd made myself sick :( still have sickness anyway xx


----------



## tdog

Finally the midwife rang have to go today for bloods and then a phone appointment on Tuesday :) xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

tdog said:


> Finally the midwife rang have to go today for bloods and then a phone appointment on Tuesday :) xx

It’s exciting when anything develops in the process haha.

I’ve just been for my bloods and urine sample. They were advising getting the flu jab and whooping cough vaccine... time to research! 

I booked a private scan for 10 weeks on 12 September! So excited :)


----------



## doggylover

Very exciting ladies!

funny @WannaBMamma7 i was thinking yesterday about when I’ll be offered the flu vaccine. I haven’t had it my last two pregnancies as they were born in autumn so never pregnant in flu season. I don’t usually go in for flu vaccines (my kids don’t get them either) but wondering whether we should this year with the old corona on the rounds as well. They’re saying it’s being offered to more people to try and alleviate strain on hospitals.

I’ve never had whooping cough vaccine either, but again wondering if I should this time.


----------



## tdog

I always get flu one as I'm diabetic tbh never have a prob with it, the whooping cough I've never got that one but I may do this time xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

doggylover said:


> Very exciting ladies!
> 
> funny @WannaBMamma7 i was thinking yesterday about when I’ll be offered the flu vaccine. I haven’t had it my last two pregnancies as they were born in autumn so never pregnant in flu season. I don’t usually go in for flu vaccines (my kids don’t get them either) but wondering whether we should this year with the old corona on the rounds as well. They’re saying it’s being offered to more people to try and alleviate strain on hospitals.
> 
> I’ve never had whooping cough vaccine either, but again wondering if I should this time.

I’m not a fan of things like the flu vaccine but I can understand they more vulnerable people need it and I guess we are now more vulnerable! I still think I’m healthy enough to cope with it so might give that one a miss.

I might get the whooping cough one though because apparently it is to build up antibodies to help protect the baby in the first 8 weeks before they get the vaccine. Deffo ask about it :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I don’t get the flu shot except when pregnant. And I get the whooping cough vaccine prior to birth to protect baby. I also make every adult who will be around baby get it. Not even a little sorry.


----------



## doggylover

WannaBMamma7 said:


> I’m not a fan of things like the flu vaccine but I can understand they more vulnerable people need it and I guess we are now more vulnerable! I still think I’m healthy enough to cope with it so might give that one a miss.
> 
> I might get the whooping cough one though because apparently it is to build up antibodies to help protect the baby in the first 8 weeks before they get the vaccine. Deffo ask about it :)

Yes the whooping cough is more for baby, I think you get it after 28 weeks. But the incidence of whooping cough where I am is incredibly low, almost zero, so I have never thought it necessary.

But again at the minute I’m not sure whether those things are a way of me doubling down on making sure we stay safe and keep the pressure of the healthcare system. I’m not worried about us catching flu or WC at all, tbh.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

doggylover said:


> Yes the whooping cough is more for baby, I think you get it after 28 weeks. But the incidence of whooping cough where I am is incredibly low, almost zero, so I have never thought it necessary.
> 
> But again at the minute I’m not sure whether those things are a way of me doubling down on making sure we stay safe and keep the pressure of the healthcare system. I’m not worried about us catching flu or WC at all, tbh.

Yeah you’re probably right. I might come round to the flu jab by the time I go for my 16 week appointment. That’s when she wants to give me the whooping cough vaccine which seems a little early so I’m confused... back to google! Haha


----------



## KylasBaby

NT ultrasound at 2. So little over 4 hours. Just twiddling my thumbs waiting...




WannaBMamma7 said:


> Yeah you’re probably right. I might come round to the flu jab by the time I go for my 16 week appointment. That’s when she wants to give me the whooping cough vaccine which seems a little early so I’m confused... back to google! Haha

Yeah that’s odd they want to do that so early. It’s supposed to be closer to birth so baby will be born with some of the immunities. Weird.


----------



## SCgirl

I would trust the medical professionals over google! 

I got the flu shot while pregnant with my first. Because I almost died during delivery, I never produced milk- so he wasn’t getting antibodies from me. We found out the day we got home from the hospital that the nurse who looked after him for the night while I was recovering tested positive for the flu in the morning- so he was exposed. We were scared to death. Amazingly, he didn’t get it- I totally attribute it to having received the shot in pregnancy, so he got antibodies from it!

also this last year, my whole family got the shot. My son got the flu (Confirmed with testing) from school- we were all exposed (he and his sister tend to steal/share drinks, he inadvertently coughed in my face, etc)- when he was diagnosed I didn’t bother separating anyone bc I knew it was just a matter of time. Between the shot and tamiflu, he was feeling back to himself in less than 24h- and nobody else in the family got it!

so I’m all for pregnant women (high risk group) and their families (could expose baby and mom) getting vaccines!!


----------



## doggylover

@KylasBaby hope the scan goes well!! Nothing worse than that wait! 

@WannaBMamma7 maybe it is different rules where you are. Her it’s no whooping cough until after 28 weeks.


----------



## sunnydee

Should everyone in the house get whooping cough vaccine? I guess kids would still have the immunity from vaccines? We are all definitely getting the flu shot this year anyway! 

@KylasBaby good luck with scan! 

What's everyone's take on caffiene? I've just been having 1 cup of tea a day, I cut it out with my first pregnancy but feel I need it now I'm exhausted with 2 kids!


----------



## KylasBaby

sunnydee said:


> Should everyone in the house get whooping cough vaccine? I guess kids would still have the immunity from vaccines? We are all definitely getting the flu shot this year anyway!
> 
> @KylasBaby good luck with scan!

It’s recommended anyone who will be around baby get it.


----------



## KylasBaby

Measuring 12+5/6 HR 163 (was 164 at 8wks) NT measurement was mostly .13cm highest was .18cm which is perfect. My placenta is sort of in front and sort of above baby. Same as with my daughter but it moved. Of course not one nub shot the entire scan.


----------



## doggylover

@sunnydee at the minute I probably drink about 2-3 cups of tea a day (I don’t drink coffee). I would continue that the whole way, but I usually go off tea by about 10 weeks. Absolutely gutting. Especially over winter!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

sunnydee said:


> Should everyone in the house get whooping cough vaccine? I guess kids would still have the immunity from vaccines? We are all definitely getting the flu shot this year anyway!
> 
> @KylasBaby good luck with scan!
> 
> What's everyone's take on caffiene? I've just been having 1 cup of tea a day, I cut it out with my first pregnancy but feel I need it now I'm exhausted with 2 kids!

I try and only have one cup of tea a day but I’ve read that you should only have 2 cups of coffee so I just apply the same rule. I know green tea has quite a bit of caffeine too. 

Tea is what gets me through work as I need an excuse to get away from my desk so I drink just hot water now and lots of cold water. It’s helping so much with my nausea, heartburn and bloating but I am missing more regular tea haha


----------



## sunnydee

Oh no @doggylover That's too bad that you go off it! I get such a bad headache if I don't have any so I'll stick with it for now! 
@WannaBMamma7 peppermint tea helps alot with the bloating too, I actually really enjoyed drinking red raspberry leaf tea in my last pregnancy too but I think it's only for 3rd trimester?


----------



## doggylover

@sunnydee NHS website says 3 cups of tea, or 2 cups of coffee, is fine


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> Measuring 12+5/6 HR 163 (was 164 at 8wks) NT measurement was mostly .13cm highest was .18cm which is perfect. My placenta is sort of in front and sort of above baby. Same as with my daughter but it moved. Of course not one nub shot the entire scan.
> 
> View attachment 1086416
> View attachment 1086417
> View attachment 1086418
> View attachment 1086419

Yey hello baby :) I'm sure I see a nub on first pic and to me looks level with spine so girl and going by skull I'd say girl aswell :) xx


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> Yey hello baby :) I'm sure I see a nub on first pic and to me looks level with spine so girl and going by skull I'd say girl aswell :) xx

❤️❤️❤️. Sneak peek did say girl, but waiting for my genetics test through my OB before I believe anything. Thank you!


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> ❤️❤️❤️. Sneak peek did say girl, but waiting for my genetics test through my OB before I believe anything. Thank you!

Oh I no I've looked up nub and skull for years 6-7 years to be precise :haha: I no a lot of people don't like doing skull when do you get that? I'm having the genetics done but we don't get to find out gender that way :( xx


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> Oh I no I've looked up nub and skull for years 6-7 years to be precise :haha: I no a lot of people don't like doing skull when do you get that? I'm having the genetics done but we don't get to find out gender that way :( xx

I had my blood draw last Friday. It can take 2 weeks. So hopefully within the next week. But I’ve seen people saying they’re backed up due to decreased staff bc of COVID. The form my OB had me fill out for it asked if I want to know gender. I circled yes like 57 times lol.


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Measuring 12+5/6 HR 163 (was 164 at 8wks) NT measurement was mostly .13cm highest was .18cm which is perfect. My placenta is sort of in front and sort of above baby. Same as with my daughter but it moved. Of course not one nub shot the entire scan.
> 
> View attachment 1086416
> View attachment 1086417
> View attachment 1086418
> View attachment 1086419

Lovely photos Kyla, are they changing your dates or keeping original due date? It feels so strange that I haven’t even seen this baby yet but I already know it’s a girl (I hope anyway haha)


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> I had my blood draw last Friday. It can take 2 weeks. So hopefully within the next week. But I’ve seen people saying they’re backed up due to decreased staff bc of COVID. The form my OB had me fill out for it asked if I want to know gender. I circled yes like 57 times lol.

:haha: I'd do the same if I was finding out :rofl: oh fingers cross2d it's a quick turn around and you get them quick xx


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Lovely photos Kyla, are they changing your dates or keeping original due date? It feels so strange that I haven’t even seen this baby yet but I already know it’s a girl (I hope anyway haha)

I don’t know. I won’t see my OB for a few more weeks for a heartbeat check. I’ll ask her then. If I remember lol. It is measuring almost a week ahead. But I’m sure of my dates. Opks, temping & using a donor so the goods only last so long lol. Growing fast I guess. DD was always ahead too. When do you get to see baby?




tdog said:


> :haha: I'd do the same if I was finding out :rofl: oh fingers cross2d it's a quick turn around and you get them quick xx

Thank you!! I’m checking online like 10 times a day. Not even a lie haha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ohh my what great pics of that wee babe!! So happy for you!


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> I don’t know. I won’t see my OB for a few more weeks for a heartbeat check. I’ll ask her then. If I remember lol. It is measuring almost a week ahead. But I’m sure of my dates. Opks, temping & using a donor so the goods only last so long lol. Growing fast I guess. DD was always ahead too. When do you get to see baby?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I’m checking online like 10 times a day. Not even a lie haha

I’m hoping this one is a few days ahead of where I think I am, I’m exhausted with being pregnant already so a couple of days less would be grand :haha: still 5 days before I get to see baby, all 3 of my scans have been when I thought I was 13+2 but my others were pushed back by 1 day


----------



## KylasBaby

Reiko_ctu said:


> Ohh my what great pics of that wee babe!! So happy for you!

Thank you!!




alex_22 said:


> I’m hoping this one is a few days ahead of where I think I am, I’m exhausted with being pregnant already so a couple of days less would be grand :haha: still 5 days before I get to see baby, all 3 of my scans have been when I thought I was 13+2 but my others were pushed back by 1 day

almost there!!


----------



## Nixnax

Good morning ladies,

@KylasBaby beautiful scan pics.

I have switched to decaf tea, its really not the same but can drink loads of it. 

The midwives called me yesterday, I have my first appointment on 22nd September, for telephone appt then I'll have to go in for bloods.

I will probably have all vaccinations offered. I remember having whooping cough when I was young. Evil illness. 

I've woken up feeling like I've been hit by a train today.... in the boobs.... i haven't tested today, but @doggylover your tests are a lot darker than mine are. Im 4+3 so just 2 days behind you


----------



## Nixnax

I tested with SMU after seeing @doggylover test :haha:

Much darker today


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> I tested with SMU after seeing @doggylover test :haha:
> 
> Much darker today
> 
> View attachment 1086439

Sorry for the pressure :haha: that line looks great though! I take a test every 2 days and the one before the posted pic yesterday wasn’t as dark as yours, and I would have been the same date as you then! 

@KylasBaby lovely pics, and glad to see baby is doing well! 

No camping for us this weekend. My car broke down. We were all strapped in about to leave and it wouldn’t start ](*,)](*,)


----------



## tdog

How the hell have I missed these posts :shrug: I didn't get notifications! Anyway woke up feeling so sick thought hunger sick but ate and nope, send DH to get me a bacon sarnie not any bacon sarnie oh no it had to be a greggs bacon sarnie :rofl: regretted eating it after tho :sick: but I did enjoy it tho :haha: xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Nixnax said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> @KylasBaby beautiful scan pics.
> 
> I have switched to decaf tea, its really not the same but can drink loads of it.
> 
> The midwives called me yesterday, I have my first appointment on 22nd September, for telephone appt then I'll have to go in for bloods.
> 
> I will probably have all vaccinations offered. I remember having whooping cough when I was young. Evil illness.
> 
> I've woken up feeling like I've been hit by a train today.... in the boobs.... i haven't tested today, but @doggylover your tests are a lot darker than mine are. Im 4+3 so just 2 days behind you

decaf tea is a brilliant idea.. we have some at work and when I tried one a few weeks ago I couldn’t taste much difference. Thank you! 




tdog said:


> How the hell have I missed these posts :shrug: I didn't get notifications! Anyway woke up feeling so sick thought hunger sick but ate and nope, send DH to get me a bacon sarnie not any bacon sarnie oh no it had to be a greggs bacon sarnie :rofl: regretted eating it after tho :sick: but I did enjoy it tho :haha: xx

aaah I’m like that with so much food. I think I want it, it tastes good and then after I’m like urghhh why did I have it. Atm I’m really craving something freshly baked so might make some butterfly cupcakes. I’m just craving all sorts all the time... it was sausage rolls about 10 mins ago!


----------



## alex_22

I’ve been craving cheesy chips with bolognese and garlic sauce from the pizza shop all day but oh has gone to the shop to get stuff for fajitas :brat:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yes I always found that with pregnancy sickness... you think, oh if I just eat something I’ll feel much better... nope doesn’t make you feel better at all. Sorry :/

had my first bit of nausea this morning. I think I’m 4+0 and still on pins and needles whether this baby will stick!! So the nausea is actually kind of reassuring.

nice line nix!! Deffo lots of hcg in that smu!!

Question for everyone - I’m curious how to your due dates fit into your family calendar? Around other kids or spring traditions etc. Was the timing perfect for you or not?


----------



## alex_22

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes I always found that with pregnancy sickness... you think, oh if I just eat something I’ll feel much better... nope doesn’t make you feel better at all. Sorry :/
> 
> had my first bit of nausea this morning. I think I’m 4+0 and still on pins and needles whether this baby will stick!! So the nausea is actually kind of reassuring.
> 
> nice line nix!! Deffo lots of hcg in that smu!!
> 
> Question for everyone - I’m curious how to your due dates fit into your family calendar? Around other kids or spring traditions etc. Was the timing perfect for you or not?

I really wanted a November/December baby after 2 July babies but getting a March baby instead


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes I always found that with pregnancy sickness... you think, oh if I just eat something I’ll feel much better... nope doesn’t make you feel better at all. Sorry :/
> 
> had my first bit of nausea this morning. I think I’m 4+0 and still on pins and needles whether this baby will stick!! So the nausea is actually kind of reassuring.
> 
> nice line nix!! Deffo lots of hcg in that smu!!
> 
> Question for everyone - I’m curious how to your due dates fit into your family calendar? Around other kids or spring traditions etc. Was the timing perfect for you or not?

I’ll be having a section around 19th April. My eldest daughter’s birthday is 10th April, so they’ll be close! And my dad’s is 22nd, so squeezing another birthday in there! And like my daughter I guess baby’s birthday will quite often fall in school Easter holidays which is nice, as my other two don’t. My own birthday is in July so I always was off school which is nice!


----------



## KylasBaby

Reiko_ctu said:


> Question for everyone - I’m curious how to your due dates fit into your family calendar? Around other kids or spring traditions etc. Was the timing perfect for you or not?

I have nothing around then. After having a summer baby I’m super excited for a winter baby!! Being pregnant in the summer is miserable. I ended up being induced a week early due to high BP which I attribute to a heat wave. 

Big sis has been told! She’s so excited!


----------



## doggylover

KylasBaby said:


> I have nothing around then. After having a summer baby I’m super excited for a winter baby!! Being pregnant in the summer is miserable. I ended up being induced a week early due to high BP which I attribute to a heat wave.
> 
> Big sis has been told! She’s so excited!
> 
> View attachment 1086464
> View attachment 1086465

Oh my gosh she is BEAUTIFUL! Look at her smile!! Looks like she is going to be a great big sister! 

I was pregnant over two summers (including the great heatwave of 2018) and it was the hardest ever. I hate heat anyway, so it was horrendous. I remember coming home from work one day, walking through the house, and climbing in the kids paddling pool :haha: 

that said, layering up in maternity clothes is tricky as I get MASSIVE during pregnancy. My bump is always enormous, and a lot of normal maternity clothes don’t fit me by about 30 weeks because they won’t stretch over the bump!


----------



## sunnydee

Same! I need the under bump maternity jeans after about 28 weeks! I get huge bumps, I have 1 summer baby so that was awful to deal with in the heat, and I have 1 Christmas baby and I loved being stuck inside with her curled up at the fire. Spring seems like a nice time too although looks like I will be needing to buy proper winter maternity coat this year since it will be cold about Nov-March here.


----------



## tdog

I wanted a may baby it happened a lot quicker than my others as we tried 6 months with them, I have a December, October, March, March and July and this one due march oh ain't I lucky :rofl: xx


----------



## doggylover

@tdog March is going to be busy for you guys with birthdays!! 

@sunnydee I’m glad I’m not the only bumpy one! I can’t remember what I did for my first pregnancy for a coat. But that was different as I wasn’t out on school runs, at the park etc all the time. I probably stayed tucked inside most of that winter! It’ll definitely be interesting getting a look at what maternity clothes I have that I can use this time. Some of the clothes have been through 6 pregnancies already (3 of mine and 3 of my sister in law’s) so I imagine they will be wrecked! My sister had a baby not long ago and she was tiny with him so I doubt I’ll fit in anything of hers. 

I feel like I don’t want to waste money buying more stuff as this is 100% out last (I’ll be having my tubes tied in my section) so don’t want to spend loads on clothes for a few months.


----------



## sunnydee

@doggylover yeah its 100% my last too! I won't spend much, I find buying a larger size in winter jumpers seems to be enough, I just wore my parka open with a big scarf last time but School runs this time will definitely need a proper coat and waterproof shoes!
@tdog wow March will be a busy month for you!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Doggy don’t know where you are but do you have any nice thrift stores? I have a favourite one I always find something, and I bet I will find some maternity things there. I gave mine all away and feel weird asking for them back? I could though, as long as the person I gave them to isn’t pregnant again...


----------



## tdog

March is definitely going to be busy :shrug: mind you I'd prob have baby in Feb as I get induced early anyway xx


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> Doggy don’t know where you are but do you have any nice thrift stores? I have a favourite one I always find something, and I bet I will find some maternity things there. I gave mine all away and feel weird asking for them back? I could though, as long as the person I gave them to isn’t pregnant again...

That’s a good idea! Most of them are still shut at the minute where I am but should hopefully open again.... at some point....


----------



## KylasBaby

Ooooh yeah I’m gonna need winter maternity clothes aren’t I...most of mine are spring/summer as that’s when I was really big. Damn


----------



## Nixnax

April is a good month for me. Its far away from any other birthdays. All of the birthdays in our family are in Feb, July and Sept. So April works. 

I hadn't even thought of maternity clothes. I am already starting to pop out of my clothes thanks to lockdown :haha:.

@uk ladies, where do think is good for maternity clothes shopping?


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> April is a good month for me. Its far away from any other birthdays. All of the birthdays in our family are in Feb, July and Sept. So April works.
> 
> I hadn't even thought of maternity clothes. I am already starting to pop out of my clothes thanks to lockdown :haha:.
> 
> @uk ladies, where do think is good for maternity clothes shopping?

For proper maternity clothes H&M, Next and ASOS would be the places I’d look first. Depending on what you want/how big the bump gets you can sometimes get a few bits to do well in primark. Last pregnancy I bought some of their super cheap jeggings a size up and got a good few weeks of wear out of them. 

Apart from H&M it’s almost all just online, very little in actual shops. 

My one piece of advice would be to move to maternity clothes/primark bits as soon as you don’t Fit your clothes anymore. I know lots of people “hack” their clothes to make them fit longer (hair bobble on jeans etc) but I always think you’re growing a human - you may as well just be comfortable and not try and make do!


----------



## doggylover

Oh and I really rate H&M for maternity/nursing bras. If you are planning to breastfeed they also do great maternity vests that I lived in with my older two!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah amazing, thanks for tips. Its a shame they don't do much in shops so you can't try them on. Im a short person at 5'3" but my leg is only 30 inches so regular tend to be too long. Thanks for the primark tip, could make it a lot cheaper if they only fit for a few weeks.


----------



## doggylover

I think Next do some petite maternity bits. But of course Next is much more expensive than other places! If it’s possible, try to get a bit of a “capsule” wardrobe going so you can mix and match but not need too much. By the end you’ll be absolutely sick of all the clothes and desperate to get back in to anything else!! Primark also good for a few things for after birth when nothing from your normal wardrobe quite fits!


----------



## alex_22

I agree H&M do nice things also Asda online have maternity things, I bought my last nursing bras from primark 6years ago they were ridiculously cheap I think about £8 for a pack of 2 and I still wear the 1 I have left now :haha: I also got some lovely things from new look last time too


----------



## sunnydee

I think topshop do tall and petite maternity but maybe a bit more expensive than H&M. New look also have some nice bits, the jeans are nice fit too.


----------



## doggylover

Oh I forgot about Asda! I used to have the best maternity jeans from there (I’m too fat for them now :haha:) shall have to have a nosey on there.


----------



## sunnydee

My nausea and food aversion is so much worse this week, I read somewhere that 8 weeks is the peak for nausea, Please tell me it's true!


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> My nausea and food aversion is so much worse this week, I read somewhere that 8 weeks is the peak for nausea, Please tell me it's true!

It’s true! 

No, I dunno about whether it is or not, I suppose it’s totally different each pregnancy. My first two pregnancies my nausea didn’t start until about week 8, and my third it lasted over 20 weeks, week 8 definitely wasn’t the worst!


----------



## SCgirl

I ordered a bunch of maternity clothes yesterday (Sale stuff from old navy, gap, motherhood maternity online) bc my current clothes are getting uncomfortable. Figured in the 1-2 weeks it’ll take them to come, it’ll almost be appropriate


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hi ladies, unfortunately we won’t be having a surprise April baby after all! AF for me today. I wish you all a H&H 9 <3<3<3


----------



## alex_22

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hi ladies, unfortunately we won’t be having a surprise April baby after all! AF for me today. I wish you all a H&H 9 <3<3<3

So sorry Reiko :hugs:


----------



## doggylover

Reiko_ctu said:


> Hi ladies, unfortunately we won’t be having a surprise April baby after all! AF for me today. I wish you all a H&H 9 <3<3<3

:hugs: so sorry to hear this. Wishing you all the best for the future x


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

sorry Reiko


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

urgh, I am feeling soo sick, before I eat, after I eat just urghh 

Dreading needing mat clothes again lol I had so much and gave it all away because I DEFO wasnt having any more ‍♀️ 

I'm due the same week as my oldest with is quite sweet as I'll be starting and finishing there lol my girls are April, May, June, August and December in order .. so I'd ran out of months anyway lol


----------



## Nixnax

@Reiko_ctu im so sorry lovely.


----------



## KylasBaby

So sorry @Reiko_ctu


----------



## MrsKatie

@Reiko_ctu so sorry, thinking of you.

we are home! I’m exhausted so will update more soon!


----------



## sunnydee

@Reiko_ctu so sorry x


----------



## alex_22

Second trimester today :happydance: hopefully that means I’ll be feeling human again soon!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

:hi: ladies, I'm joining you all, my attentive due date is April 19th, 2020 puts me at 6 weeks today. :) I will be calling the doctor today to get an "official" ultrasound at 8 weeks or so, since I'm irregular they may want to see me earlier but who knows :)


----------



## StarryEyes.

Hi ladies, can I join you here please? 

I didn’t realise there were due date groups on here, how exciting that I’ve found you all! 

I’m due 5th April but waiting to confirm that at the 12 week scan. I’m 8 weeks today, and just sent away my sneakpeek test. Has anybody else here that’s done it from the UK? How long did it take to receive your results? I have 2 boys already, so would be delighted to hear girl this time, though I’m sure we only make boys :D

Hope you’re all doing well :flower:


----------



## tdog

:hi: new ladies nice to see you here :) xx

Sorry been Mia I didn't get any notifications for this thread :shrug: this sickness is so exhausting I'm also so moody aswell my poor DH and children :haha: I still have some maternity clothes but need leggings I lived in leggings still do lol, I got rid of all Heidi's stuff as she was going to be our last lol in still on the fence of weather I want to no sex or not I'm to impatient and nosey lol xx

@Reiko_ctu so sorry lovely sending you massive hugs xx


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Second trimester today :happydance: hopefully that means I’ll be feeling human again soon!!

Yay!! Happy 2nd tri!!


----------



## KylasBaby

KitteyKat2010 said:


> :hi: ladies, I'm joining you all, my attentive due date is April 19th, 2020 puts me at 6 weeks today. :) I will be calling the doctor today to get an "official" ultrasound at 8 weeks or so, since I'm irregular they may want to see me earlier but who knows :)
> 
> View attachment 1086553

Congrats! Will add you to the front. 



StarryEyes. said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you here please?
> 
> I didn’t realise there were due date groups on here, how exciting that I’ve found you all!
> 
> I’m due 5th April but waiting to confirm that at the 12 week scan. I’m 8 weeks today, and just sent away my sneakpeek test. Has anybody else here that’s done it from the UK? How long did it take to receive your results? I have 2 boys already, so would be delighted to hear girl this time, though I’m sure we only make boys :D
> 
> Hope you’re all doing well :flower:

Congrats! Will add you! I’m not in the UK, but I did a sneak peek. It said girl which I’m not believing until my NIPT results come back through my OB.


----------



## StarryEyes.

KylasBaby said:


> Congrats! Will add you to the front.
> 
> 
> Congrats! Will add you! I’m not in the UK, but I did a sneak peek. It said girl which I’m not believing until my NIPT results come back through my OB.

Lovely thank you! I just went back a few pages and saw your recent scan pics, I’m sure there is a girl nub first one :pink: I’ve looked at about 10,000 nub shots recently so would like to think I’m not bad at guessing!


----------



## KylasBaby

StarryEyes. said:


> Lovely thank you! I just went back a few pages and saw your recent scan pics, I’m sure there is a girl nub first one :pink: I’ve looked at about 10,000 nub shots recently so would like to think I’m not bad at guessing!

Oh thank you! Yeah the pics were quite bad, but what can you do. I do hope it’s a girl. I’m a strong believer that kids should have a same sex sibling. Didn’t happen for me lol. Or my mother haha. Hoping to break tradition. Plus I want another girl. DD is very involved in dance and in their training dance team (for those too young for the proper teams) so would be nice to have another girl who can do that too. Though if it’s a boy it will be too lol. The boys dance numbers are always the best! And DD and the baby will be sharing a room so it’s easiest if it’s another girl. I have SO MUCH girl clothes!! I’d need like 12 more girls to get use of it all lol.


----------



## StarryEyes.

KylasBaby said:


> Oh thank you! Yeah the pics were quite bad, but what can you do. I do hope it’s a girl. I’m a strong believer that kids should have a same sex sibling. Didn’t happen for me lol. Or my mother haha. Hoping to break tradition. Plus I want another girl. DD is very involved in dance and in their training dance team (for those too young for the proper teams) so would be nice to have another girl who can do that too. Though if it’s a boy it will be too lol. The boys dance numbers are always the best! And DD and the baby will be sharing a room so it’s easiest if it’s another girl. I have SO MUCH girl clothes!! I’d need like 12 more girls to get use of it all lol.

Haha i would be the same if I had a girl! I wouldn’t be able to stop buying clothes!! FX for you, when will you get your nipt results? 

I can’t wait for my first scan to know everything is ok. We’re not telling anyone until then because we want to tell our kids first and I really want to know it’s ok before we tell them. 

Until then, I’m passing the time by obsessing over whether we’re having a boy or a girl. I’ll be checking my emails 100 times a day now until the SneakPeek email comes back!


----------



## KylasBaby

StarryEyes. said:


> Haha i would be the same if I had a girl! I wouldn’t be able to stop buying clothes!! FX for you, when will you get your nipt results?
> 
> I can’t wait for my first scan to know everything is ok. We’re not telling anyone until then because we want to tell our kids first and I really want to know it’s ok before we tell them.
> 
> Until then, I’m passing the time by obsessing over whether we’re having a boy or a girl. I’ll be checking my emails 100 times a day now until the SneakPeek email comes back!

Hopefully sometime this week. They got my blood over a week ago. Their website says a week, my OB said a week, nurse who drew my blood said 2 weeks. I emailed them last night so hopefully they’ll give me an idea when to expect results. I’ve seen some people saying they’re backed up due to short staffing because of Covid. Hoping they can at least respond with a more accurate time frame. 

I told my mom because I work with her. But no one else. Then after my NT scan I told DD and let her tell my dad and my grandparents. Worked out well for me lol. 

When’s your first scan? I felt everything was slow until then now it’s gone by faster.


----------



## Nixnax

@KitteyKat2010 and @StarryEyes. Welcome to you both

I've been feeling terrible in the mornings. Not sick yet, but hungover... I've been sleeping terribly. Im a front sleeper and boobs are so sore at the moment, every time i roll over I wake up. Any tips for that? Cut them off? :haha:.


----------



## MrsKatie

@KitteyKat2010 and @StarryEyes. omg congratulations and welcome!!!

@Nixnax I always get horrible insomnia during pregnancy, I have no advice! I never got sore boobs with my last 5 (!) pregnancies (Probably cause I was/am still nursing) but with my first the breast pain was absolute AGONY. It started at like 3 weeks too. It was crazy. 

i have awful food aversions in the morning and have a hard time eating enough breakfast. I’m starving in the morning (and in the middle of the night, which adds to the insomnia) but everything sounds just disgusting. I managed the vanilla Greek yogurt and some tea with heavy cream so I could get some calories in but i am dreading the moment I get hungry again!

One major bonus of camping was not smelling any kitchen/ house smells. That’s bugging me again. 

Mostly I’m just so weepy and irritable, short with DH and the kids :( Everything feels overwhelming and I feel so guilty for expecting another baby when I feel like I’m not doing what I need to do for the family I already have. It’s a Horrible, horrible feeling. I’m also dead exhausted by like 8pm and DH has to clean up and take over bedtime and I just hate feeling so useless and crabby.


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Second trimester today :happydance: hopefully that means I’ll be feeling human again soon!!

:happydance: yay for second tri!!!! 



KitteyKat2010 said:


> :hi: ladies, I'm joining you all, my attentive due date is April 19th, 2020 puts me at 6 weeks today. :) I will be calling the doctor today to get an "official" ultrasound at 8 weeks or so, since I'm irregular they may want to see me earlier but who knows :)
> 
> View attachment 1086553




StarryEyes. said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you here please?
> 
> I didn’t realise there were due date groups on here, how exciting that I’ve found you all!
> 
> I’m due 5th April but waiting to confirm that at the 12 week scan. I’m 8 weeks today, and just sent away my sneakpeek test. Has anybody else here that’s done it from the UK? How long did it take to receive your results? I have 2 boys already, so would be delighted to hear girl this time, though I’m sure we only make boys :D
> 
> Hope you’re all doing well :flower:

Congratulations to both of you! And nice to have you here! 



tdog said:


> :hi: new ladies nice to see you here :) xx
> 
> Sorry been Mia I didn't get any notifications for this thread :shrug: this sickness is so exhausting I'm also so moody aswell my poor DH and children :haha: I still have some maternity clothes but need leggings I lived in leggings still do lol, I got rid of all Heidi's stuff as she was going to be our last lol in still on the fence of weather I want to no sex or not I'm to impatient and nosey lol xx
> 
> @Reiko_ctu so sorry lovely sending you massive hugs xx

Sorry you’re feeling so unwell. Do you normally have bad sickness? 



MrsKatie said:


> @KitteyKat2010 and @StarryEyes. omg congratulations and welcome!!!
> 
> @Nixnax I always get horrible insomnia during pregnancy, I have no advice! I never got sore boobs with my last 5 (!) pregnancies (Probably cause I was/am still nursing) but with my first the breast pain was absolute AGONY. It started at like 3 weeks too. It was crazy.
> 
> i have awful food aversions in the morning and have a hard time eating enough breakfast. I’m starving in the morning (and in the middle of the night, which adds to the insomnia) but everything sounds just disgusting. I managed the vanilla Greek yogurt and some tea with heavy cream so I could get some calories in but i am dreading the moment I get hungry again!
> 
> One major bonus of camping was not smelling any kitchen/ house smells. That’s bugging me again.
> 
> Mostly I’m just so weepy and irritable, short with DH and the kids :( Everything feels overwhelming and I feel so guilty for expecting another baby when I feel like I’m not doing what I need to do for the family I already have. It’s a Horrible, horrible feeling. I’m also dead exhausted by like 8pm and DH has to clean up and take over bedtime and I just hate feeling so useless and crabby.


THE SMELLS!!!! I was just coming on here to ask if anyone else is dealing with sense of smell in overdrive. Mine goes BERSERK in pregnancy and I am standing in our utility room (laundry room) shouting “what is that smell?!” Every two seconds. My husband is continually answering “there is no smell”. Which is pretty much every convo we have in first tri :haha:

Try not to feel bad about feeling unwell. This is temporary. Yes it’s maybe a strain on your dh and maybe your kids see you a bit more irritable. But it won’t last. They won’t be irreparably damaged. And what they (and you!) get out of it is so worth it. You’re doing you best. I know from experience how shitty it feels not to even feel like you can properly care for them as you’re so unwell in pregnancy. But it will pass.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover thanks so much honey. The horrible guilt is hormonal too I just hate feeling like I’m one more strain on the family instead of a help. I’m the mom!!

omg yes I keep smelling phantom cat pee and rotten broccoli. The fridge smells awful, everything smells awful!!!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover thanks so much honey. The horrible guilt is hormonal too I just hate feeling like I’m one more strain on the family instead of a help. I’m the mom!!
> 
> omg yes I keep smelling phantom cat pee and rotten broccoli. The fridge smells awful, everything smells awful!!!

:hugs: you’re the mum, but a family is made up of lots of people, and sometimes one person needs a little more looking after than usual.

everything does smell awful :sick:

did you say you are still breastfeeding your youngest? How is that going? Usually around 7/8 weeks I start getting really bad nursing aversion and have to stop feeding. It was ok with my older ones as I had already day and night weaned then, it was just feeds before nap and bed. But my current nursling is still naps, bedtime and allll night. I managed to cut out day feeds last week, but I’m dreading night weaning her as she is so stubborn and will be a nightmare. I’m feeding her for bed now and she has a bad cold and can’t feed and breathe and she just said “other boobie, mummy. This boobie broken” :haha: not sure if it’s because she’s stuffed up or my supply has dropped?


----------



## Nixnax

I havent had the joy of smells yet... im not looking forward to that one. 

Ah bless you hun. There is only so much you can do. They'll all be so pleased when baby is here. Im glad this is my first as my DH is useless. He doesn't do anything unless he's asked. I'll be writing him lists soon im sure.


----------



## alex_22

StarryEyes. said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you here please?
> 
> I didn’t realise there were due date groups on here, how exciting that I’ve found you all!
> 
> I’m due 5th April but waiting to confirm that at the 12 week scan. I’m 8 weeks today, and just sent away my sneakpeek test. Has anybody else here that’s done it from the UK? How long did it take to receive your results? I have 2 boys already, so would be delighted to hear girl this time, though I’m sure we only make boys :D
> 
> Hope you’re all doing well :flower:

me!! I ordered it late Tuesday night and it arrived Thursday I did it and posted it the same day And had my results early hours Tuesday morning like 12:45am, i got my sample received email Monday night about 7pm, if you posted it today I’d expect results by Thursday


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks ladies <3 DH is the most selfless and helpful person ever and I am grateful for him every day, I just feel terrible taking advantage of him. I know he’s tired too at the end of the day though he’d never say it.

my symptoms are crazy today, I am so hungry but just can’t stomach much of anything, and I am so SO weepy and irritable and just EVERYTHING smells awful everywhere!

@alex_22 oooh are you having a boy or a girl?! So exciting!


----------



## alex_22

MrsKatie said:


> Thanks ladies <3 DH is the most selfless and helpful person ever and I am grateful for him every day, I just feel terrible taking advantage of him. I know he’s tired too at the end of the day though he’d never say it.
> 
> my symptoms are crazy today, I am so hungry but just can’t stomach much of anything, and I am so SO weepy and irritable and just EVERYTHING smells awful everywhere!
> 
> @alex_22 oooh are you having a boy or a girl?! So exciting!

I feel exactly the same! Ive had to strip all of my sofa down and wash it today because it’s the only thing I haven’t cleaned and Im sick of whatever smell I can constantly smell in my living room, I’m constantly hungry but feel sick at the thought of food, we’re having a little girl (I hope haha)


----------



## tdog

@doggylover no I have never suffered this bad with my other pregnancies so its all new to me, I have restless legs aswell so no matter where I sleep my legs are p'ing me off :haha: and insomnia wow never had it either but my this one is making it known ill have everything :rofl: xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@tdog omg the INSOMNIA! It is so so so awful!!!


----------



## tdog

MrsKatie said:


> @tdog omg the INSOMNIA! It is so so so awful!!!

Definitely I feel tired now but can guarantee I'll go bed and nope :rofl: and my boobs tonight wow so heavy and sore xx


----------



## KylasBaby

The insomnia is pretty typical for me during pregnancy. I had it nasty with DD. This time too. I take Benadryl every bight which does help me sleep. The last week or so has been knocking me out quicker, but I’ve been waking up between 3-5 unable to go back to sleep. So I’m sleepy all day lol. Though it’s not so bad since I’ve started taking b-12. It’s a water solvable vitamin do you can’t take too much. Hoping I won’t need it too much longer though.


----------



## Nixnax

@ tdog I had restless legs in the days before my BFP. It is the worst.

My tired is tired today, waking up tired is horrible. You feel it all day. I promised my friend I'd visit her tonight, all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## StarryEyes.

alex_22 said:


> me!! I ordered it late Tuesday night and it arrived Thursday I did it and posted it the same day And had my results early hours Tuesday morning like 12:45am, i got my sample received email Monday night about 7pm, if you posted it today I’d expect results by Thursday

Oooh that’s quick! Thank you, I can’t wait to see what they say!! I’m convinced I’m having a girl, but I have no basis for that - so I’m fully expecting a boy :D



MrsKatie said:


> Thanks ladies <3 DH is the most selfless and helpful person ever and I am grateful for him every day, I just feel terrible taking advantage of him. I know he’s tired too at the end of the day though he’d never say it.
> 
> my symptoms are crazy today, I am so hungry but just can’t stomach much of anything, and I am so SO weepy and irritable and just EVERYTHING smells awful everywhere!
> 
> 
> @alex_22 oooh are you having a boy or a girl?! So exciting!

Oh bless you! You’re not taking advantage of him, and he will know that. Sometimes the other one has to pull a bit more weight around the house / with the kids etc and it’s ok. Because when you’re feeling better you’ll be able to again, and I’m sure there’ll be times when you need to do more for him. :hugs:



tdog said:


> @doggylover no I have never suffered this bad with my other pregnancies so its all new to me, I have restless legs aswell so no matter where I sleep my legs are p'ing me off :haha: and insomnia wow never had it either but my this one is making it known ill have everything :rofl: xx

Omg restless legs!! I have this so bad! Apparently drinking tonic water helps, I've tried it and sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn’t. But I also recently read to take magnesium. So you’ve reminded me that I need to get some today!


----------



## tdog

StarryEyes. said:


> Oooh that’s quick! Thank you, I can’t wait to see what they say!! I’m convinced I’m having a girl, but I have no basis for that - so I’m fully expecting a boy :D
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bless you! You’re not taking advantage of him, and he will know that. Sometimes the other one has to pull a bit more weight around the house / with the kids etc and it’s ok. Because when you’re feeling better you’ll be able to again, and I’m sure there’ll be times when you need to do more for him. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg restless legs!! I have this so bad! Apparently drinking tonic water helps, I've tried it and sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn’t. But I also recently read to take magnesium. So you’ve reminded me that I need to get some today!

Can't stand tonic water so that's me buggered lol, will have to have a look into magnesium xx


----------



## doggylover

If you have restless legs try giving up bananas. My FIL (obviously not pregnant :haha:) used to have really awful restless legs and as soon as he stopped eating bananas it stopped. 

Sounds like some of you are really suffering in various ways. Hopefully these things ease off ASAP. 

I just have a few hours of mild nausea every day. Which I am so thankful for atm. I’m waiting for it to hit badly like it did last time :sick: 

Is this going to absolutely 100% be anyone’s last baby? My husband has sad absolutely no more, so one of the conditions of us ttc was that I get my tubes tied during my section. I feel happy enough with that, I think 4 is right for us.


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> If you have restless legs try giving up bananas. My FIL (obviously not pregnant :haha:) used to have really awful restless legs and as soon as he stopped eating bananas it stopped.
> 
> Sounds like some of you are really suffering in various ways. Hopefully these things ease off ASAP.
> 
> I just have a few hours of mild nausea every day. Which I am so thankful for atm. I’m waiting for it to hit badly like it did last time :sick:
> 
> Is this going to absolutely 100% be anyone’s last baby? My husband has sad absolutely no more, so one of the conditions of us ttc was that I get my tubes tied during my section. I feel happy enough with that, I think 4 is right for us.

I don't really eat bananas anyway :shrug: I was supose to get my tubes tied in march but due to lockdown didn't go ahead then we decided one more, I'm going to see if can opt for a section to get tubes tied at same time this is our last baby xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

StarryEyes. said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you here please?
> 
> I didn’t realise there were due date groups on here, how exciting that I’ve found you all!
> 
> I’m due 5th April but waiting to confirm that at the 12 week scan. I’m 8 weeks today, and just sent away my sneakpeek test. Has anybody else here that’s done it from the UK? How long did it take to receive your results? I have 2 boys already, so would be delighted to hear girl this time, though I’m sure we only make boys :D
> 
> Hope you’re all doing well :flower:

Welcome! I have the same EDD atm! Also waiting to confirm this at our first scan :)


Nixnax said:


> @KitteyKat2010 and @StarryEyes. Welcome to you both
> 
> I've been feeling terrible in the mornings. Not sick yet, but hungover... I've been sleeping terribly. Im a front sleeper and boobs are so sore at the moment, every time i roll over I wake up. Any tips for that? Cut them off? :haha:.

urgh I had this so bad. The only thing that helped was a sports bra type bra to keep them in place so they didn’t move as much. Weirdly they’re no where near as bad as they were from weeks 5-7 and it’s almost gone in week 8.


Sorry I’ve not messaged for a couple days. Been busy at work and been literally getting into bed with toast as soon as I get home. Had about 2 weeks of just not being able to stomach anything and all of a sudden today I feel so much better. I’ve still got heart burn but I’ll take that instead of the nausea and sore boobs.

Also, I had a call from the doctor today saying my routine urine sample showed that I have a bladder infection and they want me to take antibiotics. I’m really surprised as I have absolutely no symptoms and I know what it’s like as i get them regularly. I’ve asked for a phone call as I really don’t want to take the antibiotics unless I have to.... they always lead me on a vicious cycle of getting thrush and catching all sorts with a weakened immune system. Anyone had anything like this before?


----------



## MrsKatie

@WannaBMamma7 I would hesitate on the antibiotic for sure, especially since it seems to cause so many issues for you. I hear so often of pregnant women being treated for UTIs when they have literally zero symptoms and the whole thing makes me very suspicious. Obviously I’m not a doctor but why would women suddenly have no symptoms of utis while pregnant???

I ordered some cheapies, could not resist. This line makes me so happy!!!


----------



## playgirl666

Hi can i plz join, just found out yesterday im pregnant with baby 5, due around April 27th :) x


----------



## playgirl666

Heres my test, the line came up straight away x


----------



## doggylover

That’s a super strong line @MrsKatie! And glad to see I’m not the only one still testing!

welcome @playgirl666 im due 26th April so very close :mrgreen: no denying you’re pregnant with that line!


----------



## Nixnax

@WannaBMamma7 thank you for the tip, I'll try that tonight. I wouldnt want the antibiotics either, not if you don't have symptoms. Thrush is the worst. Pregnancy is hard enough without thrush thrown in for good measure. 

@MrsKatie yay dye stealer :happydance:

@playgirl666 wonderful line, welcome :happydance:

I'm finding that I have to have a nap after work, but last night when i went to bed properly I couldn't sleep until well past midnight.


----------



## tdog

playgirl666 said:


> Heres my test, the line came up straight away x
> 
> View attachment 1086664

:hi: and welcome that is an amazing line :) xx

Afm sickness still knowing I have eat is the worst I've hardly slept either :cry: my sciatica been playing up so couldn't get comfy at all xx


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> :hi: and welcome that is an amazing line :) xx
> 
> Afm sickness still knowing I have eat is the worst I've hardly slept either :cry: my sciatica been playing up so couldn't get comfy at all xx

Oh no I really feel for you - I get such bad sciatica in pregnancy. With my son I could hardly walk. And actually the wee sods have wrecked me so much that I now have sciatica on and off all the time, whereas I’d never had it before babies.


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Oh no I really feel for you - I get such bad sciatica in pregnancy. With my son I could hardly walk. And actually the wee sods have wrecked me so much that I now have sciatica on and off all the time, whereas I’d never had it before babies.

I've had sciatica for years but since about a week ago it's been so bad I don't no where to sit where to lay or what to do dreading when get bigger xx


----------



## KylasBaby

My OB has my NIPT results....my portal on the labs website says they sent them over an hour before the office closed yesterday. I’m gonna wait a bit, but if they haven’t called by this afternoon I’m calling. Results will be available in the labs page tomorrow.


----------



## KylasBaby

playgirl666 said:


> Hi can i plz join, just found out yesterday im pregnant with baby 5, due around April 27th :) x

Yes of course! I’ll add you :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I emailed my OBs office and they got back to me 5 minutes later!! Baby is negative for genetic issues and 
ITS
A
*drum roll please*



:pink:
sneak peek was right. Most of my skull theory guesses said boy lol.


----------



## doggylover

KylasBaby said:


> I emailed my OBs office and they got back to me 5 minutes later!! Baby is negative for genetic issues and
> ITS
> A
> *drum roll please*
> 
> 
> 
> :pink:
> sneak peek was right. Most of my skull theory guesses said boy lol.

Great news that baby is lovely and healthy, and delighted for you to be having another little girl! Congratulations! 



tdog said:


> I've had sciatica for years but since about a week ago it's been so bad I don't no where to sit where to lay or what to do dreading when get bigger xx

Try an ice pack on your sciatica. I saw a physio in my second pregnancy who recommended it and it always helps me. She said it reduces the swelling round the nerve. 

AFM: today is 5 weeks 2 Days. That’s when my sickness started with no3, and lasted until third tri. I’ve been dreading today, even though it’s unlikely that it would happen again on the same day. 

I’ve felt sick all day ](*,)](*,)


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby congratulations!!!

@playgirl666 yay welcome, this is baby 5 for me too!!


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> I emailed my OBs office and they got back to me 5 minutes later!! Baby is negative for genetic issues and
> ITS
> A
> *drum roll please*
> 
> 
> 
> :pink:
> sneak peek was right. Most of my skull theory guesses said boy lol.

So pleased for you! 

I had my scan today everything looks good I’ve been put back 2 days but she only measured baby once and that would have ment I got a positive pregnancy test at exactly 3 weeks pregnant which I doubt but my dates have been changed I’m now due March 3rd, it was lovely seeing baby but felt extremely rushed was only getting scanned 4 mins max, would have been nice to have a chance to just watch baby move around but never mind i have a gender scan in 3 weeks hopefully that’ll feel a little less rushed


----------



## MrsKatie

Yay so glad baby looks good! Sorry it was rushed. Can’t wait to be as far along as you are!!


----------



## alex_22

MrsKatie said:


> Yay so glad baby looks good! Sorry it was rushed. Can’t wait to be as far along as you are!!

The first weeks are rough aren’t they you feel like your just crawling along. I found those weeks hard, You can’t have a good twist to anyone because no one knows, it’s just such a relief when your past that ‘danger zone’ and it’s a happy time instead of a worrying one


----------



## tdog

@doggylover I'll definitely have to try that thank you I have some ice packs some where lol xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes!! I am already feeling trepidation when it comes to sharing our news... I am overjoyed but I had so many weird responses even when announcing baby 3, let alone 4 and now 5. Especially where I live it is NOT the norm. DH’s parents and my sister/his brother (they are also married! It’s the best!) are always nothing but wonderful and supportive. But even my parents were so weird when I told them I was pregnant with baby 4. I want to be confident and own it, and I will... but it’s hard to have people you love react weirdly. I don’t care about anyone else (neighbors, strangers) but those close to us have the power to really affect us.


----------



## Pot_pie

MrsKatie said:


> Yes!! I am already feeling trepidation when it comes to sharing our news... I am overjoyed but I had so many weird responses even when announcing baby 3, let alone 4 and now 5. Especially where I live it is NOT the norm. DH’s parents and my sister/his brother (they are also married! It’s the best!) are always nothing but wonderful and supportive. But even my parents were so weird when I told them I was pregnant with baby 4. I want to be confident and own it, and I will... but it’s hard to have people you love react weirdly. I don’t care about anyone else (neighbors, strangers) but those close to us have the power to really affect us.

I feel the same about my parents. I think the news will be met with a kind of shrug of the shoulders. It's my third baby but first with my new partner (and his first) so it's incredibly special. We have already told his parents and they are over the moon. I'll tell mine when we next see my dad and my mum on the phone around then (he's miles away and she lives in Spain). At some point I have to tell my boys (which will be fun) and their dad (which will not!). Families!


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> So pleased for you!
> 
> I had my scan today everything looks good I’ve been put back 2 days but she only measured baby once and that would have ment I got a positive pregnancy test at exactly 3 weeks pregnant which I doubt but my dates have been changed I’m now due March 3rd, it was lovely seeing baby but felt extremely rushed was only getting scanned 4 mins max, would have been nice to have a chance to just watch baby move around but never mind i have a gender scan in 3 weeks hopefully that’ll feel a little less rushed

Sorry it was so rushed. There’s nothin worse than feeling your antenatal appointments are being hurried along. Makes it a horrible experience. But great that baby is looking well! 



MrsKatie said:


> Yes!! I am already feeling trepidation when it comes to sharing our news... I am overjoyed but I had so many weird responses even when announcing baby 3, let alone 4 and now 5. Especially where I live it is NOT the norm. DH’s parents and my sister/his brother (they are also married! It’s the best!) are always nothing but wonderful and supportive. But even my parents were so weird when I told them I was pregnant with baby 4. I want to be confident and own it, and I will... but it’s hard to have people you love react weirdly. I don’t care about anyone else (neighbors, strangers) but those close to us have the power to really affect us.

I wonder how my husband’s family are going to react. They only have my dh and his sister and they obviously think any more than 2 is weird. I had just found out I was pregnant with no3 and we went to see them and I remember mil saying to my son “oh you’ll always be the baby of the family”. When we told them a few weeks later they were very shocked. I’ve already told dh he needs to tell them himself this time (on the phone as we live far apart, rather than on FaceTime as we do that twice a week) as I think they will be absolutely floored by the news, and not necessarily overjoyed. 
My family will also be shocked I think, they know I want another but I don’t think they believed I would do it! They’ll be happy though, we’re a big family with lots of little ones so it’s just another person for the chaos!


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> So pleased for you!
> 
> I had my scan today everything looks good I’ve been put back 2 days but she only measured baby once and that would have ment I got a positive pregnancy test at exactly 3 weeks pregnant which I doubt but my dates have been changed I’m now due March 3rd, it was lovely seeing baby but felt extremely rushed was only getting scanned 4 mins max, would have been nice to have a chance to just watch baby move around but never mind i have a gender scan in 3 weeks hopefully that’ll feel a little less rushed

Aw that sucks. Glad baby looked good though, but boooo


----------



## alex_22

Picture of little one, we did get some lovely photos, she was being lovely unlike her sister who was an awkward Annie at every scan.

We didn’t tell anyone we were trying as whenever I’d mentioned wanting another I’d get the why you have one of each they’re up now you don’t want to start again so I was really surprised when everyone was overjoyed for us. I can imagine it to be absolutely awful having the people closest to you not share your joy at such an important thing


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Picture of little one, we did get some lovely photos, she was being lovely unlike her sister who was an awkward Annie at every scan.
> 
> We didn’t tell anyone we were trying as whenever I’d mentioned wanting another I’d get the why you have one of each they’re up now you don’t want to start again so I was really surprised when everyone was overjoyed for us. I can imagine it to be absolutely awful having the people closest to you not share your joy at such an important thing
> 
> View attachment 1086713

Awww hi baby!


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Picture of little one, we did get some lovely photos, she was being lovely unlike her sister who was an awkward Annie at every scan.
> 
> We didn’t tell anyone we were trying as whenever I’d mentioned wanting another I’d get the why you have one of each they’re up now you don’t want to start again so I was really surprised when everyone was overjoyed for us. I can imagine it to be absolutely awful having the people closest to you not share your joy at such an important thing
> 
> View attachment 1086713

Lovely pic!! 
How old are your other kids? I remember when I had my son (After having my daughter) people used to say we were a perfect family now. As if having anything other than one boy and one girl is somehow imperfect :confused: 

I think mil will be happy about a new baby in the family, but I do think she’ll be very shocked. That’s why I don’t wanna tell her one FaceTime. In case her face gives her away :haha: I remember telling them about no3, well we let the kids tell them, and she was :shock::shock: at us for a good few moments!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

doggylover said:


> If you have restless legs try giving up bananas. My FIL (obviously not pregnant :haha:) used to have really awful restless legs and as soon as he stopped eating bananas it stopped.
> 
> Sounds like some of you are really suffering in various ways. Hopefully these things ease off ASAP.
> 
> I just have a few hours of mild nausea every day. Which I am so thankful for atm. I’m waiting for it to hit badly like it did last time :sick:
> 
> Is this going to absolutely 100% be anyone’s last baby? My husband has sad absolutely no more, so one of the conditions of us ttc was that I get my tubes tied during my section. I feel happy enough with that, I think 4 is right for us.

We are on our 4th I will be getting my tubes tied as well. The only difference is my tubes will be tied at around 4-6 weeks after the baby is born. Doctor doesn't want to put me through a C-section, since all the rest of my babies were natural, he doesn't think I would need one. But this will be our last one for sure.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Is there anybody that really don't feel pregnant (I know sounds weird), I haven't really had much "sickness" yet, I get quesy but than I hurry and eat something right away, I also have mints in my pocket at all times for work, the only thing I have is cramping here and than, and my boobs hurt slightly, that's it :shrug: really nervous for my first appointment/ultrasound which is 9/11, I really hope there is a baby in their as I've taken multiple tests and all have been positive :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I don’t really. I had 3 weeks of nausea but have just been super tired. 

Had to break out the maternity jeans today....that hurt. The checked the rest of my maternity clothing and ordered some long sleeve shirts as I only had a few because DD was a summer baby. I will say though I was super comfy today. 

Gonna talk names with DD tonight. See what she thinks of my faves. Still so stoked it’s a girl. I should be able to see my results on the Myriad site tomorrow to see specific numbers and I’m worrying the nurse at my OB had someone else’s results and I’ll check tomorrow and it’ll say boy hahaha.


----------



## tdog

Oh my ladies the sickness and my boobs wow they are so itchy tonight xx


----------



## Nixnax

@KylasBaby awww yay a girl, congrats

@alex_22 awww beautiful scan pic. 

I don't feel pregnant as such. My boobs hurt and some days I'm mega tired, but other days I'm OK. I was full of beans all of yesterday. I wake up really groggy but am fine by lunch time. Sickness hasn't hit yet and I really hope it doesn't. 

I think our families will be so happy, but this is our first.


----------



## doggylover

Dying this morning already. It’s not even 8am and I’ve been gagging at the smells, and feel so nauseous. :sick: And at only 5 weeks there is a looong way to go yet before this tapers off. 

I feel like o can’t complain to dh either as it was me who pushed for this baby.


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> Lovely pic!!
> How old are your other kids? I remember when I had my son (After having my daughter) people used to say we were a perfect family now. As if having anything other than one boy and one girl is somehow imperfect :confused:
> 
> I think mil will be happy about a new baby in the family, but I do think she’ll be very shocked. That’s why I don’t wanna tell her one FaceTime. In case her face gives her away :haha: I remember telling them about no3, well we let the kids tell them, and she was :shock::shock: at us for a good few moments!

They’re 9 and 6, I always said I wished my youngest was another boy so that I had a reason to try again. I bet I wouldn’t have had to wait another 6 year if she was :haha:


----------



## StarryEyes.

alex_22 said:


> Picture of little one, we did get some lovely photos, she was being lovely unlike her sister who was an awkward Annie at every scan.
> 
> We didn’t tell anyone we were trying as whenever I’d mentioned wanting another I’d get the why you have one of each they’re up now you don’t want to start again so I was really surprised when everyone was overjoyed for us. I can imagine it to be absolutely awful having the people closest to you not share your joy at such an important thing
> 
> View attachment 1086713

Beautlful!! :cloud9:

How are we all today ladies? I’m impatiently waiting for my Sneak Peek results still, it’s taking foreverrrrrrrrr! (Ok it’s not, but I swear time is standing still)

I had some really really bad cramps the other day / night. I was convinced it was bad news, but things seem to be ok now. I just wish the first scan would hurry up, I am trying to keep myself occupied but I’m worrying so much this time around :shrug:


----------



## alex_22

StarryEyes. said:


> Beautlful!! :cloud9:
> 
> How are we all today ladies? I’m impatiently waiting for my Sneak Peek results still, it’s taking foreverrrrrrrrr! (Ok it’s not, but I swear time is standing still)
> 
> I had some really really bad cramps the other day / night. I was convinced it was bad news, but things seem to be ok now. I just wish the first scan would hurry up, I am trying to keep myself occupied but I’m worrying so much this time around :shrug:

I’d be surprised if you don’t get your sample arrived email later on and results early hours, my morning sickness has changed from constantly feeling sick but not feeling anywhere near like im actually going to be sick to now feeling great most of the time to gagging and being so close to throwing up with no warning or build up, we had to stop on our way back from the scan yesterday so I could hang out the side of the car gagging away :haha: it seems to be as soon as I get hungry


----------



## StarryEyes.

alex_22 said:


> I’d be surprised if you don’t get your sample arrived email later on and results early hours, my morning sickness has changed from constantly feeling sick but not feeling anywhere near like im actually going to be sick to now feeling great most of the time to gagging and being so close to throwing up with no warning or build up, we had to stop on our way back from the scan yesterday so I could hang out the side of the car gagging away :haha: it seems to be as soon as I get hungry

Oh it’s horrible isn’t it! I am exactly the same, if I get hungry I feel so sick! I feel nauseous a lot, and was sat gagging yesterday at one point but I never get to the point of actually being sick!

I’ve resigned that I’m going to put on so much weight because I need to eat so often so I don’t feel sick :dohh:

I’m really hoping I get the email tonight, I’ll update when I do!


----------



## tdog

StarryEyes. said:


> Beautlful!! :cloud9:
> 
> How are we all today ladies? I’m impatiently waiting for my Sneak Peek results still, it’s taking foreverrrrrrrrr! (Ok it’s not, but I swear time is standing still)
> 
> I had some really really bad cramps the other day / night. I was convinced it was bad news, but things seem to be ok now. I just wish the first scan would hurry up, I am trying to keep myself occupied but I’m worrying so much this time around :shrug:

I'm so sick this time round :cry: I was never like this with my other pregnancies, I also had bad cramping the other day I'm still waiting on my 12 week scan appointment to come through now, everything seem so sllloooowwww :haha: oh the waiting on any results takes forever lol xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Urgh ladies I thought my morning sickness has peaked but like you’ve said... I’ve gone from a constant nausea and not wanting to eat to now having phases where I feel really sick. I can’t work out when they are but I never feel great after I’ve finished eating! 

I had a letter through this morning with my first scan - 23 September but I’ve booked a private scan on 12 September as I want my boyfriend to be there for the first time and hopefully they’ll let him in by the 20 week scan. Got all my fingers crossed that where I live is let out of local lockdown today as that is the only thing stopping partners attending scans. 

Also, I keep seeing today about a shortage of the flu jab. Do you think pregnant woman will be prioritised at all?


----------



## Nixnax

My DH can attend our scan on the 8th. Its heart breaking. Its not so bad if you had them before but this is our first baby and I want him to experience it all and hes going to miss out. I really feel for him.

Touch wood ive not had any sickness yet. Ive had metal mouth for the past week, thats just nasty


----------



## alex_22

StarryEyes. said:


> Oh it’s horrible isn’t it! I am exactly the same, if I get hungry I feel so sick! I feel nauseous a lot, and was sat gagging yesterday at one point but I never get to the point of actually being sick!
> 
> I’ve resigned that I’m going to put on so much weight because I need to eat so often so I don’t feel sick :dohh:
> 
> I’m really hoping I get the email tonight, I’ll update when I do!

Have you had your sample arrived email yet?


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Nixnax said:


> My DH can attend our scan on the 8th. Its heart breaking. Its not so bad if you had them before but this is our first baby and I want him to experience it all and hes going to miss out. I really feel for him.
> 
> Touch wood ive not had any sickness yet. Ive had metal mouth for the past week, thats just nasty

That’s exactly the position I’m in. It’s our first baby and I want him to experience it with me which is why I’ve booked the private scan before our 12 week scan. It was only £45 so seems totally worth it... maybe consider it? I was only concerned about doing extra scans but there’s no evidence that it does any harm and I’d rather do this than 4d scans etc :) 

He’s just as excited as me so it really isn’t fair. Wish they’d let us out of lockdown already!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

So very nervous, today I started cramping really bad, than bleeding! I have an ultrasound tomorrow. My HCG levels are at 375. But with my periods being irregular who knows when I'm due...could be a May baby than? Any words of wisdom will help.


----------



## KylasBaby

KitteyKat2010 said:


> So very nervous, today I started cramping really bad, than bleeding! I have an ultrasound tomorrow. My HCG levels are at 375. But with my periods being irregular who knows when I'm due...could be a May baby than? Any words of wisdom will help.

I’m sorry I have no words of wisdom, but prayers and good vibes all is okay :hugs:
Don’t be surprised if you don’t see anything on the ultrasound. I think hcg needs to be above 2,000


----------



## KylasBaby

Nixnax said:


> My DH can attend our scan on the 8th. Its heart breaking. Its not so bad if you had them before but this is our first baby and I want him to experience it all and hes going to miss out. I really feel for him.

That’s why I have one at an elective ultrasound place in 3 weeks for me and DD (ooh DD1 I guess now as this one is DD2. That’s exciting). She can’t go to anything and I want her to feel involved. Will probably do one with her in the 3rd trimester too. Could you do something like that?


----------



## MrsKatie

@KitteyKat2010 oh I’m so sorry I do know how stressful that is :( When did you get your bfp?


----------



## goneawry

Hi everyone. Lovely to see so many new faces in this group! I'm sorry to not address you all individually as I'm finding it a bit hard to keep up, but I am definitely reading everyone's updates! :)

So, as predicted, I am going against the group trend and having a BOY! Another one lol. I am destined to be a #boymomforlife haha. We found out yesterday as I got the results of the NIPT. Baby boy is healthy. Just booked my next scan for Sept 9, I will be nearly 13 weeks by then.


----------



## tdog

goneawry said:


> Hi everyone. Lovely to see so many new faces in this group! I'm sorry to not address you all individually as I'm finding it a bit hard to keep up, but I am definitely reading everyone's updates! :)
> 
> So, as predicted, I am going against the group trend and having a BOY! Another one lol. I am destined to be a #boymomforlife haha. We found out yesterday as I got the results of the NIPT. Baby boy is healthy Just booked my next scan for Sept 9, I will be nearly 13 weeks by then.

Congratulations on baby boy :blue: I have a feeling this one's a boy so you might not be alone :haha: in still in 2 minds weather to find out sex or not :shrug: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

goneawry said:


> Hi everyone. Lovely to see so many new faces in this group! I'm sorry to not address you all individually as I'm finding it a bit hard to keep up, but I am definitely reading everyone's updates! :)
> 
> So, as predicted, I am going against the group trend and having a BOY! Another one lol. I am destined to be a #boymomforlife haha. We found out yesterday as I got the results of the NIPT. Baby boy is healthy Just booked my next scan for Sept 9, I will be nearly 13 weeks by then.

Congrats on your boy!! 3 brothers will be so special ❤️


----------



## StarryEyes.

alex_22 said:


> Have you had your sample arrived email yet?

No! Nothing! Posted it first thing Monday so was sure I’d have had it by now. The waiting is too much :brat:



KitteyKat2010 said:


> So very nervous, today I started cramping really bad, than bleeding! I have an ultrasound tomorrow. My HCG levels are at 375. But with my periods being irregular who knows when I'm due...could be a May baby than? Any words of wisdom will help.

Sending you positive thoughts and prayers! That must be so stressful, keep us updated :hugs:



goneawry said:


> Hi everyone. Lovely to see so many new faces in this group! I'm sorry to not address you all individually as I'm finding it a bit hard to keep up, but I am definitely reading everyone's updates! :)
> 
> So, as predicted, I am going against the group trend and having a BOY! Another one lol. I am destined to be a #boymomforlife haha. We found out yesterday as I got the results of the NIPT. Baby boy is healthy. Just booked my next scan for Sept 9, I will be nearly 13 weeks by then.

Congratulations!! I’ll be joining you I’m sure, I have such a strong feeling this is a girl, everything is different to my boy pregnancies but my gut has never been reliable! :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

goneawry said:


> Hi everyone. Lovely to see so many new faces in this group! I'm sorry to not address you all individually as I'm finding it a bit hard to keep up, but I am definitely reading everyone's updates! :)
> 
> So, as predicted, I am going against the group trend and having a BOY! Another one lol. I am destined to be a #boymomforlife haha. We found out yesterday as I got the results of the NIPT. Baby boy is healthy. Just booked my next scan for Sept 9, I will be nearly 13 weeks by then.

Congrats on your boy!

@KitteyKat2010 :hugs: let us know how the scan goes 

I woke up today no feeling sick and not plagued by bad smells so obviously now thinking something is wrong.


----------



## alex_22

StarryEyes. said:


> No! Nothing! Posted it first thing Monday so was sure I’d have had it by now. The waiting is too much :brat:

I really thought you’d have it by now. the wait is awful!! Hopefully tonight you’ll get it!


----------



## MrsKatie

@KitteyKat2010 thinking of you!

@doggylover, that was me yesterday. No nausea or food aversions. I was stressed but also strangely calm because it was such a deja vu, I've had that every single pregnancy. I've posted panicked posts every time about my symptoms disappearing.

For what it's worth, my symptoms are back today with a vengeance. Feeling super gaggy and everything smells awful. I am SURE you're fine.


----------



## KylasBaby

My daughter earlier, “How are you gonna bring the baby home from the hospital without a car seat?”
Jeeze kid slow your roll. We got time lol


----------



## alex_22

KitteyKat2010 said:


> So very nervous, today I started cramping really bad, than bleeding! I have an ultrasound tomorrow. My HCG levels are at 375. But with my periods being irregular who knows when I'm due...could be a May baby than? Any words of wisdom will help.

I hope your scan goes ok today :hugs:


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> My daughter earlier, “How are you gonna bring the baby home from the hospital without a car seat?”
> Jeeze kid slow your roll. We got time lol

Mine keeps telling me as soon as I get a pain I need to rush straight to the hospital cause 3rd kids slide right out :haha: she heard it watching the labrant family videos


----------



## StarryEyes.

doggylover said:


> Congrats on your boy!
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 :hugs: let us know how the scan goes
> 
> I woke up today no feeling sick and not plagued by bad smells so obviously now thinking something is wrong.

Oh gosh, we worry when we have symptoms, worry when they’re gone! It never stops! Hope you’re feeling ok :hugs:



alex_22 said:


> I really thought you’d have it by now. the wait is awful!! Hopefully tonight you’ll get it!

Got my sample arrived email, but it says I won’t receive results until this time tomorrow! Going to have gone crazy by then :headspin:


----------



## alex_22

StarryEyes. said:


> Got my sample arrived email, but it says I won’t receive results until this time tomorrow! Going to have gone crazy by then :headspin:

Mine said between 4-8hrs I wonder why they’ve changed it. Hopefully your not waiting that long


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Things went okay...I didn't get a scan because my doctor is only thinking I'm about 5 weeks or so, I just got my BFP this past Friday. He didn't seem really too worried, I have to get my bloods checked again tomorrow afternoon and he will text me the info. If those goes up, he will have me stay with the September 11th appointment. I have stopped bleeding and cramping altogether...so if he's not concerned, I'm not either. I had some easy pregnancies the last three times, so maybe this one will be the same (crossing my fingers!), he also mentioned since I have never had a miscarriage, the likelihood of one is very slim...


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @KitteyKat2010 thinking of you!
> 
> @doggylover, that was me yesterday. No nausea or food aversions. I was stressed but also strangely calm because it was such a deja vu, I've had that every single pregnancy. I've posted panicked posts every time about my symptoms disappearing.
> 
> For what it's worth, my symptoms are back today with a vengeance. Feeling super gaggy and everything smells awful. I am SURE you're fine.




StarryEyes. said:


> Oh gosh, we worry when we have symptoms, worry when they’re gone! It never stops! Hope you’re feeling ok :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my sample arrived email, but it says I won’t receive results until this time tomorrow! Going to have gone crazy by then :headspin:

Thanks ladies, of course about 7 seconds after I posted that I started feeling sick :haha: and been on and off all day. I’m just so grateful it’s not as bad as it was with no3 yet. Trying to take comfort in knowing I’ve survived worse! 

My bump though! I am not even 6 weeks as I swear I look about 17 weeks!! My jeans are definitely tight. How am I gonna make it to a 12 week scan before people figure it out?!


----------



## MrsKatie

@KitteyKat2010 so reassuring!

@doggylover omg me too. I’m 6 weeks tomorrow and look at this nonsense. Mind you I never lost the last 15lbs after baby 4. But still. One sucking it in, one letting it out...


----------



## StarryEyes.

Omg Sneakpeek says I’m having a GIRL!! :pink:

I won’t believe it fully until the 20 wk scan confirms, which is ages away (and probably won’t believe it then either)! But wow, after 2 boys, maybe a girl! :cloud9:


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @KitteyKat2010 so reassuring!
> 
> @doggylover omg me too. I’m 6 weeks tomorrow and look at this nonsense. Mind you I never lost the last 15lbs after baby 4. But still. One sucking it in, one letting it out...
> 
> View attachment 1086860
> View attachment 1086861

So glad it’s not just me! You look fab! I’m also clinging to some weight after baby 3, but this is serious bump I have going on. I’m hoping it’s bloat and it settles down again. 

@StarryEyes. congrats on your girl!!


----------



## alex_22

StarryEyes. said:


> Omg Sneakpeek says I’m having a GIRL!! :pink:
> 
> I won’t believe it fully until the 20 wk scan confirms, which is ages away (and probably won’t believe it then either)! But wow, after 2 boys, maybe a girl! :cloud9:

Ahh amazing!! I said I wouldn’t believe it but I’ve gone out and bought pink stuff, I’m very confident I’m having a girl from the way my pregnancy has been, my scan looks very very girly too


----------



## playgirl666

Confirmed with a clear blue :) x


----------



## alex_22

playgirl666 said:


> Confirmed with a clear blue :) x
> 
> View attachment 1086899

Love a digi! There’s just something about seeing it in words


----------



## Nixnax

@WannaBMamma7 it says on their website that he may ne able to come to wk12 and wk20 scans, but i guess that depends on on how this this wretched virus behaves. If he can't we will definitely do a private scan like you suggested.

@KitteyKat2010 I hope all is well and your bloods come back ok.

@playgirl666 love a digi. Congrats

@StarryEyes. Yay a girl

Sorry I haven't replied to everone. I hope everyone is OK. I've not had any sickness yet. Im 5 +3 today. I have the worst constipation ever along with bloating. I look 8 months :rofl:. I asked DH to let me lie in today and i woke up at 11am... wow!!! I feel great today


----------



## Nixnax

KylasBaby said:


> That’s why I have one at an elective ultrasound place in 3 weeks for me and DD (ooh DD1 I guess now as this one is DD2. That’s exciting). She can’t go to anything and I want her to feel involved. Will probably do one with her in the 3rd trimester too. Could you do something like that?

Yeah my DH doesn't believe this is happening...... still. I need him to see it. Its sad that people have to miss out isnt it?!


----------



## tdog

@Stargirl1993 congratulations on girl :pink: yey I prob won't no gender until birth but I'll be scanning all scans :rofl: xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

tdog said:


> @Stargirl1993 congratulations on girl :pink: yey I prob won't no gender until birth but I'll be scanning all scans :rofl: xx

uh? I’m only 4+3 I wish I knew gender. Think you may have tagged me by mistake xx


----------



## KylasBaby

StarryEyes. said:


> Omg Sneakpeek says I’m having a GIRL!! :pink:
> 
> I won’t believe it fully until the 20 wk scan confirms, which is ages away (and probably won’t believe it then either)! But wow, after 2 boys, maybe a girl! :cloud9:

Congrats on your girl! Sneak peek said girl for me at 8 weeks then was confirmed by NIPT drawn at 11! I still have a gender ultrasound for 16weeks lol. I want to see it confirmed everywhere. 



alex_22 said:


> Ahh amazing!! I said I wouldn’t believe it but I’ve gone out and bought pink stuff, I’m very confident I’m having a girl from the way my pregnancy has been, my scan looks very very girly too

I said i wouldn’t buy anything until after my gender scan in 3 weeks but while ordering DD some of her favorite sweatshirts in her new size some ‘little sister’ sleepers jumped into my cart. Dunno how that happened. 



playgirl666 said:


> Confirmed with a clear blue :) x
> 
> View attachment 1086899

yay. That’s always exciting.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @WannaBMamma7 it says on their website that he may ne able to come to wk12 and wk20 scans, but i guess that depends on on how this this wretched virus behaves. If he can't we will definitely do a private scan like you suggested.
> 
> @KitteyKat2010 I hope all is well and your bloods come back ok.
> 
> @playgirl666 love a digi. Congrats
> 
> @StarryEyes. Yay a girl
> 
> Sorry I haven't replied to everone. I hope everyone is OK. I've not had any sickness yet. Im 5 +3 today. I have the worst constipation ever along with bloating. I look 8 months :rofl:. I asked DH to let me lie in today and i woke up at 11am... wow!!! I feel great today

Im so jealous of your sleep! I’ve fallen asleep putting my toddler to bed the last two nights. But then she was up half last night crying so I’m like the walking dead today!


----------



## KylasBaby

doggylover said:


> Im so jealous of your sleep! I’ve fallen asleep putting my toddler to bed the last two nights. But then she was up half last night crying so I’m like the walking dead today!

I fell asleep with DD in my lap last night watching her bedtime shows lol. I’m so exhausted but can’t sleep properly all night unless I take Benadryl. Even then I only get like 7 hours. Just because then I wake up and can’t get back to sleep...


----------



## tdog

Stargirl1993 said:


> uh? I’m only 4+3 I wish I knew gender. Think you may have tagged me by mistake xx

Opps sorry oh my I need sleep :haha: so sorry xx


----------



## tdog

StarryEyes. said:


> Omg Sneakpeek says I’m having a GIRL!! :pink:
> 
> I won’t believe it fully until the 20 wk scan confirms, which is ages away (and probably won’t believe it then either)! But wow, after 2 boys, maybe a girl! :cloud9:

Congratulations on baby girl :pink: xx

I'll now tag right one :rofl: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone have names picked out yet! 

95% sure this one will be Ella. I wanted to get DD as involved as I could so we’ve been talking about names. I gave her my list and asked her opinions. She’s latched onto Ella. Which is great! It’s been my top name since before I got pregnant. My other top girl name was Jordan which she isn’t such a fan of so thinking I’ll make that her middle name. 

So 95% sure her name will be Ella Jordan M***. DD is Ashlyn Juliana M***. I have a few months to solidify that last 5%.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Girl: Emma Mae
Boy: Dylan Geoffrey

We've had Emma picked out for a while, just because my husband is obsessed with Emma Watson... :haha: Than the middle name "Mae" was my Grandmothers middle name. 

With Dylan, because my husband hated the name "Maverick" we chose Dylan :dohh:, than Geoffrey, we came up with because it was spelled like the old English name, so it's pronounced Jeffrey. We already have a Connor and his is spelled the older English, so we decided on that!


----------



## KylasBaby

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Girl: Emma Mae
> Boy: Dylan Geoffrey
> 
> We've had Emma picked out for a while, just because my husband is obsessed with Emma Watson... :haha: Than the middle name "Mae" was my Grandmothers middle name.
> 
> With Dylan, because my husband hated the name "Maverick" we chose Dylan :dohh:, than Geoffrey, we came up with because it was spelled like the old English name, so it's pronounced Jeffrey. We already have a Connor and his is spelled the older English, so we decided on that!

I would’ve loved to use Emma, but my daughter has a cousin on my ex’s side with that name so nope. She’s seen her like twice in her life, but still. 
Lovely names ❤️


----------



## Nixnax

I like Ivy Natalie for a girl. Natalie is my DHs twin sisters name, she passed away when they were 12.

Boys im really not sure of yet. DH has to carry a family middle name down which is charles, so still thinking about that one.

I get to choose first names though.

I take back what I said about not feeling sick yet... fried eggs are officially banned from this household :sick:


----------



## KylasBaby

Nixnax said:


> I like Ivy Natalie for a girl. Natalie is my DHs twin sisters name, she passed away when they were 12.
> 
> Boys im really not sure of yet. DH has to carry a family middle name down which is charles, so still thinking about that one.
> 
> I get to choose first names though

If baby was a boy I was going to use Charles as the middle name. It’s my father‘a name and his father’s too.


----------



## Nixnax

KylasBaby said:


> If baby was a boy I was going to use Charles as the middle name. It’s my father‘a name and his father’s too.

All the first born boys to boys have charles as their middle name. Im glad we aren't following my boy family tradition (only the boys can do it) the poor baby would have Leslie for a middle name :rofl:


----------



## SCgirl

KylasBaby said:


> 95% sure this one will be Ella.

My 5.5yo son is convinced this baby is a girl and says we have to name her Ella. Which, even if a girl, we aren't going to do (nothing against the name haha- actually considered it for the one before), but he is adamant. :haha:

I've been pretty MIA because of the sickness. I'm worn out all of the time and feel miserable, and it still hasn't hit me that this is real yet. I mean, I am absolutely feeling it (and have seen the scan and made it public and clothes aren't fitting anymore), but I'm still having a hard time picturing us with a healthy take home baby. I'm wondering if it's just b/c I'm currently feeling so crummy I don't have time to think about much else and it has me down...


----------



## doggylover

I love all the name choices! @Nixnax thats a lovely tribute to your dhs twin sister, a lovely was to honour her memory.

For a girl it will be Lucy here. It was tied top when we had no3, but Charlotte just won out. Middle name probably Louise which is my middle name, after my older sister who died when she was a baby. 

For a boy we have NO IDEA AT ALL. We find boys names really difficult. The only boys name we’ve ever really loved is Oliver. Who is our son :haha: We are so screwed if it’s a boy (which I’m convinced it will be) as we don’t love any other name at all. We didn’t have any picked out for a boy when we had Charlotte, so we were lucky she appeared female!


----------



## doggylover

@SCgirl sorry you’re feeling so shitty :hugs: first trimester is so horrendous in some pregnancies.


----------



## alex_22

We’re finding it so hard to pick a name! Everything I like he hates and everything he likes I hate ](*,)


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> We’re finding it so hard to pick a name! Everything I like he hates and everything he likes I hate ](*,)

I always hate everything my husband suggests (because he suggests stupid stuff). I almost always get my own way with a name :haha: and even better is somehow he always comes to think it was his idea!


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> We’re finding it so hard to pick a name! Everything I like he hates and everything he likes I hate ](*,)

Grr that’s frustrating. Can you both just make lists then share them? Veto ones you each hate but if there are some that are meh it just okay look for similar names you prefer more?

That’s why DD has a different name until 20 weeks, my ex. Then I was like no. And it changed. So much nicer now being single and picking myself lol. Well with DDs help.


----------



## sunnydee

Wow so much to catch up on! Congrats on all your sneak peek and NIPT results! I'm tempted to get the NIPT!
I don't think I'll even start thinking names until I know for sure if it's a boy or girl. Only have 1 to choose then lol
We told the kids today and then they told my MIL, FIL and SIL. Everyone was so shocked!! Haha the looks on all their faces and I was convinced that everyone would have already guessed cause I clearly am showing! So tomorrow we will tell my family. There's no way I could have waited until 13 week scan, think I'll look about 5 months by then!


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> I always hate everything my husband suggests (because he suggests stupid stuff). I almost always get my own way with a name :haha: and even better is somehow he always comes to think it was his idea!

Mine does too!!! Like sigourney, mourd, Moses (which apparently hes deadly serious about) i can’t even begin to express how stressful trying to pick a name with him is!!


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Grr that’s frustrating. Can you both just make lists then share them? Veto ones you each hate but if there are some that are meh it just okay look for similar names you prefer more?
> 
> That’s why DD has a different name until 20 weeks, my ex. Then I was like no. And it changed. So much nicer now being single and picking myself lol. Well with DDs help.

His lists are so ridiculous, there’s isn’t a name on there I would give to a dog never mind a baby :haha:


----------



## MrsKatie

We never had a name picked before baby was born- we always felt we had to meet the baby first, and then it’s like— the baby either “looks” like a name or doesn’t. We have made lists and discussed but always choose once we meet the baby.


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> His lists are so ridiculous, there’s isn’t a name on there I would give to a dog never mind a baby :haha:

Well now that’s unfortunate lol


----------



## Stargirl1993

tdog said:


> Opps sorry oh my I need sleep :haha: so sorry xx

Haha it’s okay :rofl: Or it’s baby brain? :haha:


----------



## sunnydee

MrsKatie said:


> We never had a name picked before baby was born- we always felt we had to meet the baby first, and then it’s like— the baby either “looks” like a name or doesn’t. We have made lists and discussed but always choose once we meet the baby.

We are the same, I like to narrow it down to 2 or 3 names and then wait until baby arrives to see which one suits best. Funny with my first I didn't find out the gender and went in to hospital with 2 boys names and no girls names to choose from, I think deep down I knew it was a boy!


----------



## tdog

Stargirl1993 said:


> Haha it’s okay :rofl: Or it’s baby brain? :haha:

Oh definitely baby brain :haha: saw you name pop up and just clicked it :haha: xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Got my 2nd HCG results back and it's at 1412. So it did double, now we just look forward to my first appointment on the 11th. :happydance:


----------



## alex_22

Uk ladies, who else is loving this weather change? I’ve changed all of my plug ins to autumn/winter scents and every time I walk in my house it smells like Christmas. I wouldn’t miss summer if we never had it again, give me cold dark morning and nights any day!! I’m even going to have to set my thermostat to kick in on a morning now :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Uk ladies, who else is loving this weather change? I’ve changed all of my plug ins to autumn/winter scents and every time I walk in my house it smells like Christmas. I wouldn’t miss summer if we never had it again, give me cold dark morning and nights any day!! I’m even going to have to set my thermostat to kick in on a morning now :happydance:

Yes! I love autumn, and I’m not much a fan of summer at all. It’s usually too hot, or else your expect it to be dry but it’s raining all the time! I much prefer autumn and winter (don’t much go in for spring). The crisp autumn days are definitely my favourite :mrgreen: that said, I’m already wondering what I’ll be able to wear over the next while when it’s cool in the mornings and warmer by afternoon. I’m rapidly growing out of my clothes :dohh:


----------



## tdog

I'm loving this weather aswell give me cold days any day :) my theory is in summer when it's hot you can't cool down but when cold you can put a layer on :) xx


----------



## SCgirl

alex_22 said:


> Uk ladies, who else is loving this weather change?

im jealous! I wish it got cool to cold where I live- we’re still in the 90s every day, with triple digit heat index, and suffocating humidity (35C). 
I have been consuming all of the pumpkin spice though and switching out scents... gotta find joy wherever you can in 2020 :wacko:


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> im jealous! I wish it got cool to cold where I live- we’re still in the 90s every day, with triple digit heat index, and suffocating humidity (35C).
> I have been consuming all of the pumpkin spice though and switching out scents... gotta find joy wherever you can in 2020 :wacko:

Give us a few months and we’ll be complaining it’s too cold :haha:


----------



## StarryEyes.

Thanks ladies! I’ve obviously been googling how accurate girl results are and seen loads of people saying they got told girl but it’s a boy, so not getting my hopes set on it just yet! 

Oh I’m not enjoying the colder weather, I’m such a cold blooded person so really feel it. Would like it to just be a tad warmer! though I do love it when we can light the wood burner at home!


----------



## MrsKatie

I love autumn more than anything, but I am NOT a winter girl at all, I too run cold and I’m from California so give me summer and Fall any day! But I do love this slow transition, the cool breeze in the morning... I also like that I’ll be able to conceal my belly better haha!


----------



## TTCBean

If we have a girl we're 99% going with Natalie. For a boy... we don't know. Any N boy name suggestions? :)


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Sorry guys I’ve been MIA. We booked a last minute trip to Madeira as we were meant to be going Barcelona for the weekend. Didn’t know that it’s compulsory COVID testing when you land! It went enjoyable but at least I feel safe now and know I’ve not got it.

Being away has made me glad I’m not having a summer baby. Skin is so much more sensitive to the sun... I never sit in the shade but I’ve had to cos of my skin and being dizzy/light headed. I’ve felt so bad on my boyfriend though as he’s wanted to try loads of seafood restaurants and my god.... between what I can eat and what I can stomach... there isn’t much for me to eat. Pizza tonight ... thank god haha. 

Awww I’m loving all the names. We’ve been discussing it loads while we’ve been away as we get to just switch off and chat. We are finally starting to agree on some. We like Charlie but I know my brother loves the name so might need to ask him if he’s going to use it. We like Oliver too and are still undecided on girl names. We aren’t finding out the sex so will just have some names ready and see what feels right when we see the little one :) 

@Nixnax where I live is coming out or local lockdown on Wednesday so hoping DH will be allowed at 20 week exam but on the 12 week scan letter, it said he definitely couldn’t. Have you tried sleeping with a bra yet? I’ve had a couple nights without one and it just makes my boobs so sore again! 

Looking forward to going back to the cool, rainy England tomorrow and not having to be a tourist! I have enjoyed swimming lots though... anything to help with the bloat as I feel like 15 weeks pregnant and I’m only 9.


----------



## MrsKatie

@TTCBean boy names are so hard!!

@WannaBMamma7 what a great trip! I am so sick of this Covid nonsense that I’m just ready to get the damn thing already and get on with it! I know that’s irrational but I am so sick of everyone staying away from one-another, DH’s bar being closed (it’s been closed since March 14 with no end in sight), masks on everyone all the time, everything cancelled... I’m like let’s all just get back to normal life and develop some damn herd immunity already this is a horrible way to live.

obviously I know it’s not that simple and I don’t want people to die, and I hope you all know I’m just talking out of frustration here :)

is anyone else outrageously irritable? It’s terrible. I have the shortest fuse ever and feel so angry. I almost unleashed on the people at the grocery store yesterday (granted they were acting incompetent, long story) but i have just no tolerance for anything right now. I am raging one minute and crying the next!


----------



## doggylover

TTCBean said:


> If we have a girl we're 99% going with Natalie. For a boy... we don't know. Any N boy name suggestions? :)

Nathan, Nathaniel, Noah, Nicholas



WannaBMamma7 said:


> Sorry guys I’ve been MIA. We booked a last minute trip to Madeira as we were meant to be going Barcelona for the weekend. Didn’t know that it’s compulsory COVID testing when you land! It went enjoyable but at least I feel safe now and know I’ve not got it.
> 
> Being away has made me glad I’m not having a summer baby. Skin is so much more sensitive to the sun... I never sit in the shade but I’ve had to cos of my skin and being dizzy/light headed. I’ve felt so bad on my boyfriend though as he’s wanted to try loads of seafood restaurants and my god.... between what I can eat and what I can stomach... there isn’t much for me to eat. Pizza tonight ... thank god haha.
> 
> Awww I’m loving all the names. We’ve been discussing it loads while we’ve been away as we get to just switch off and chat. We are finally starting to agree on some. We like Charlie but I know my brother loves the name so might need to ask him if he’s going to use it. We like Oliver too and are still undecided on girl names. We aren’t finding out the sex so will just have some names ready and see what feels right when we see the little one :)
> 
> @Nixnax where I live is coming out or local lockdown on Wednesday so hoping DH will be allowed at 20 week exam but on the 12 week scan letter, it said he definitely couldn’t. Have you tried sleeping with a bra yet? I’ve had a couple nights without one and it just makes my boobs so sore again!
> 
> Looking forward to going back to the cool, rainy England tomorrow and not having to be a tourist! I have enjoyed swimming lots though... anything to help with the bloat as I feel like 15 weeks pregnant and I’m only 9.

Oliver is my son’s name i know it’s no1 in the England/wales charts but it isn’t so popular here (Northern Ireland) which is great. 

Glad you were able to have a lovely break! We had our holiday totally cancelled (it was to New Zealand for my sister in laws wedding) so have been pretty gutted about that.


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @TTCBean boy names are so hard!!
> 
> @WannaBMamma7 what a great trip! I am so sick of this Covid nonsense that I’m just ready to get the damn thing already and get on with it! I know that’s irrational but I am so sick of everyone staying away from one-another, DH’s bar being closed (it’s been closed since March 14 with no end in sight), masks on everyone all the time, everything cancelled... I’m like let’s all just get back to normal life and develop some damn herd immunity already this is a horrible way to live.
> 
> obviously I know it’s not that simple and I don’t want people to die, and I hope you all know I’m just talking out of frustration here :)
> 
> is anyone else outrageously irritable? It’s terrible. I have the shortest fuse ever and feel so angry. I almost unleashed on the people at the grocery store yesterday (granted they were acting incompetent, long story) but i have just no tolerance for anything right now. I am raging one minute and crying the next!

My irritability knows no bounds :haha: my kids are super irritable after starting back to school so we are a house of anger!!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@MrsKatie i know what you mean. It’s awful but I’m just so fed up of it now. However.... it’s been a great excuse not to see people as I’m usually go out for week drinks with friends quite a bit and now I’m just using local lockdown as an excuse! Miss seeing my friends haha. Haha... I’m not massively irritable but when I want something... I don’t beat around the bush as much. Especially if I’m feeling nauseous and someone is faffing about and wasting my time or getting in between me and food! Haha 

@doggylover thank you. It’s been short but sweet :) my boyfriend is trying to fit in lots of holidays and use all our vouchers from cancelled trips before the baby is here so got a few more coming up. I don’t have the energy I usually do! Aww that’s such a shame about New Zealand and the wedding. Will they be able to reschedule and if so will it work around the baby? Haha you take the English names... and we can take the Irish ones. I think there’s loads of lovely Irish names and I like some french names too but I feel like I we have no like or reason to. I like Connel and Amelie. I may change my mind depending on how much we like them :)


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg, right?? It has been almost 6 months of quarantine now, no indoor play dates no lessons no bars no date nights no work for us (though to be fair having DH home has been WONDERFUL- we have missed him so much over the years. It took a goddamn pandemic but we’ve truly enjoyed his company and he takes the kids roller skating every day). But we have seen family once since Xmas, who knows when we’ll see them again. At first I understood the extreme response - flatten the curve. But especially here in Oregon we absolutely DID flatten the curve and I don’t know when we went from flatten the curve to make sure no one gets it...?!? At a certain point those who are firmly NOT in the at-risk groups need to be able to make the choice to just live our lives because this is taking a toll- for some people their mental health is suffering on an unacceptable level. I understand that this whole thing is really complicated and horrible no matter how you slice it, but for example the risk of dying in a car accident if you’re a young healthy person is exponentially higher than dying of Covid but we allow driving, always have always will. And that puts others at risk too, life is a risky game! I just think this has been too extreme for too long and I don’t really understand it anymore. Are we waiting for a vaccine? That might never happen! Look at the flu vaccine, the success rate is abysmal (like 10% some years!) and we don’t go into lockdown every flu season even though that’s way more deadly for kids especially...

This is just so hard and it’s going on so long and especially with my irritability (“irritability” meaning unbridled rage) it’s especially hard to take right now.


----------



## MrsKatie

It’s our 10th anniversary in October and we were gonna take the family to Kauai... it’s devastating to lose that trip! Ugh so so over this pandemic!!!


----------



## Pot_pie

MrsKatie said:


> Omg, right?? It has been almost 6 months of quarantine now, no indoor play dates no lessons no bars no date nights no work for us (though to be fair having DH home has been WONDERFUL- we have missed him so much over the years. It took a goddamn pandemic but we’ve truly enjoyed his company and he takes the kids roller skating every day). But we have seen family once since Xmas, who knows when we’ll see them again. At first I understood the extreme response - flatten the curve. But especially here in Oregon we absolutely DID flatten the curve and I don’t know when we went from flatten the curve to make sure no one gets it...?!? At a certain point those who are firmly NOT in the at-risk groups need to be able to make the choice to just live our lives because this is taking a toll- for some people their mental health is suffering on an unacceptable level. I understand that this whole thing is really complicated and horrible no matter how you slice it, but for example the risk of dying in a car accident if you’re a young healthy person is exponentially higher than dying of Covid but we allow driving, always have always will. And that puts others at risk too, life is a risky game! I just think this has been too extreme for too long and I don’t really understand it anymore. Are we waiting for a vaccine? That might never happen! Look at the flu vaccine, the success rate is abysmal (like 10% some years!) and we don’t go into lockdown every flu season even though that’s way more deadly for kids especially...
> 
> This is just so hard and it’s going on so long and especially with my irritability (“irritability” meaning unbridled rage) it’s especially hard to take right now.

OMG I hear you! The "response" to this virus will end up affecting more people than the actual virus!

I am absolutely livid that my partner can't come to my scans. Also, I had to go to A&E on Friday because of a scare (a bleed) and they wouldn't let him through the door, even though we live together. That is simply cruel. I had to wait for 2 hours all alone, scared stupid something was horribly wrong and he was alone, at home, doing the same. Surely, common sense and actual risk assessment will prevail soon or we'll ALL end up in a far worse state down the line.

/ rant


----------



## MrsKatie

@Pot_pie oh I am so sorry he couldn’t be with you! I believe there are some things that are sacred and cannot be taken away. This is your partner’s baby too- it should be illegal to keep him from being there. This is a human rights issue. There are some things you simply cannot do.

In NY for a while they didn’t let fathers/partners in with the laboring mother and I couldn’t even speak I was so upset. Not being there for the birth of your child is a devastation that will last a lifetime. The governor finally said that hospitals couldn’t keep partners from attending births, but imagine how much damage was already done. It feels like we are being asked to pretend we aren’t human, and if we acknowledge our humanity and the reality that we are social creatures with deep attachments to one-another somehow we don’t care about human life...?!? It’s really sickening.

I heard about a hospital too that would only allow the dad to visit mom and new baby for 30 mins a day. I was like, isn’t going in and out of the hospital WAY WORSE than just STAYING there?!? It’s absolutely crazy!


----------



## Pot_pie

It's horrible and wrong in all the worst possible ways. I'm minded to complain to the hospital (I have already sought special permission from the director of midwifery for him to attend the scans - ludicrous!). Happy he will be let in for the birth, although, as we all know, these decisions based on I don't know what, his right to do so might well vanish overnight :*( In which case, I'd be tempted to at least threaten to give birth on the doorstep (or, more sensibly (!) at home if I'm able). Hopefully, by the time March comes around, things will have returned to normal. The old one not the new one!


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes, if they didn’t let DH come to my first appt and scan i would have gone to the birth center instead even though I prefer our hospital. Some things are sacred.


----------



## MrsKatie

And I think they’re going to see so many women go the unassisted route that they’ll have to alter their guidelines. There’s only so far you can push people. And it’s dangerous to try to control society to these extremes. People will rebel, and sometimes in unhealthy ways. We see this in our kids all the time. Haha!


----------



## doggylover

WannaBMamma7 said:


> @MrsKatie i know what you mean. It’s awful but I’m just so fed up of it now. However.... it’s been a great excuse not to see people as I’m usually go out for week drinks with friends quite a bit and now I’m just using local lockdown as an excuse! Miss seeing my friends haha. Haha... I’m not massively irritable but when I want something... I don’t beat around the bush as much. Especially if I’m feeling nauseous and someone is faffing about and wasting my time or getting in between me and food! Haha
> 
> @doggylover thank you. It’s been short but sweet :) my boyfriend is trying to fit in lots of holidays and use all our vouchers from cancelled trips before the baby is here so got a few more coming up. I don’t have the energy I usually do! Aww that’s such a shame about New Zealand and the wedding. Will they be able to reschedule and if so will it work around the baby? Haha you take the English names... and we can take the Irish ones. I think there’s loads of lovely Irish names and I like some french names too but I feel like I we have no like or reason to. I like Connel and Amelie. I may change my mind depending on how much we like them :)


I really like Amelie. We considered it last time but my niece is Emily so it’s far too similar. They haven’t rescheduled their wedding yet but are thinking April 2022, so the baby would be almost 1. Whether we can afford to fly all 6 of us out there is another matter (it was cheaper this time as my current youngest was under 2 so a much cheaper fare). We’ll see.



Pot_pie said:


> OMG I hear you! The "response" to this virus will end up affecting more people than the actual virus!
> 
> I am absolutely livid that my partner can't come to my scans. Also, I had to go to A&E on Friday because of a scare (a bleed) and they wouldn't let him through the door, even though we live together. That is simply cruel. I had to wait for 2 hours all alone, scared stupid something was horribly wrong and he was alone, at home, doing the same. Surely, common sense and actual risk assessment will prevail soon or we'll ALL end up in a far worse state down the line.
> 
> / rant

I understand SOME covid restrictions. But largely I just think the world has gone freaking mad. Like common sense and human compassion and empathy have totally gone out the window. 

You know how back at the start of 2020 we all thought it would be long gone by now? Well I keep thinking by next April it’ll be ok, but what if it isn’t? I’m already panicking that my kids won’t be able to come and see me in hospital. I’ve never been away from them for more than 24hrs, and that was last time I was in hospital giving birth. They came to visit so it broke it up. If I have to be away from them for more than 2 whole days I will be absolutely devastated.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover omg I know, at first the governor said the bars had to close for 4 weeks and I was panicked about THAT. And now it’s been almost 6 months. I just don’t understand this. And it also feels like the longer people can’t dine or drink indoors the worse it’ll be when/if we ever DO reopen cause people will be so conditioned to be paranoid!

I know; I’ve thought about that too, about the kids visiting in the hospital. I just have no idea. But at the same time, it might not make a lot of sense having them all visit. It was one thing having one or 2 kids visiting a baby. But last time having 3 kids visiting the baby felt chaotic and I felt stressed. I think having all 4 might be really hard. Especially because those early postpartum days I tend to be on edge and get weepy and overwhelmed really easily so I sort of treasure that time away just me and DH and baby. I adore my kids and hate being away from them but that is a unique circumstance. That’s part of why I haven’t ever really considered a home birth- I LIKE being somewhere else and waited on for a day or 2, with someone else caring for big kids. I have had all drug-free births and I’m super into the crunchy natural birth vibe but I just like to be in the hospital when it happens!


----------



## Nixnax

@WannaBMamma7 I haven't bought the bra yet, I will be very soon though as its getting worse.

This covid business is really getting on my wick. I think some common sense needs to be applied. From the same household, sanitised, face covering on, job done. Why should they miss out on the only parts that they can actually participate in. Its cruel. 

I had a total flip out meltdown today. We were on a single track lane and a car was coming the other way. I had to reverse up (a long way). The puppy was squealing in the back of the car, DH kept making remarks about my driving. So In front of everyone I screamed ah DH, stopped the car and got out :rofl:. He ended up driving proper diva meltdown. I blamed the hormones. 

It was lovely here today, I'm in the south west England and the sun was shining. Im ready for autumn now though. Heating and fluffy pjs :dance:


----------



## tdog

I haven't been on as much today ladies had some spotting had a scan and all is fine don't no where spotting coming from tho :shrug: xx

Baby measuring 11+2 and was bouncing around :)


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> I haven't been on as much today ladies had some spotting had a scan and all is fine don't no where spotting coming from tho :shrug: xx
> 
> Baby measuring 11+2 and was bouncing around :)
> 
> View attachment 1087002

Awww yay for baby! Sorry about the spitting. Hope it stops.


----------



## StarryEyes.

tdog said:


> I haven't been on as much today ladies had some spotting had a scan and all is fine don't no where spotting coming from tho :shrug: xx
> 
> Baby measuring 11+2 and was bouncing around :)
> 
> View attachment 1087002

Sorry about the spotting lovely! But hiiii baby! So nice to see you :cloud9:


----------



## Pot_pie

tdog said:


> I haven't been on as much today ladies had some spotting had a scan and all is fine don't no where spotting coming from tho :shrug: xx
> 
> Baby measuring 11+2 and was bouncing around :)
> 
> View attachment 1087002

I had exactly the same experience the other day - scary, isn't it. Beautiful photo though!!! Congrats on being 11 weeks (I'm a week behind ya!)


----------



## Nixnax

Aww lovely scan pic ladies. I cant wait to see mine, it feels like ages away yet.

I have a question for you all. What's your take on sex during early pregnancy? We haven't done it yet as I've been quite crampy and just dead tired but I also worry about it.


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> I haven't been on as much today ladies had some spotting had a scan and all is fine don't no where spotting coming from tho :shrug: xx
> 
> Baby measuring 11+2 and was bouncing around :)
> 
> View attachment 1087002




Pot_pie said:


> I had exactly the same experience the other day - scary, isn't it. Beautiful photo though!!! Congrats on being 11 weeks (I'm a week behind ya!)
> 
> View attachment 1087011

Beautiful scan pictures, ladies! @tdog i hope the spotting has stopped today?



Nixnax said:


> Aww lovely scan pic ladies. I cant wait to see mine, it feels like ages away yet.
> 
> I have a question for you all. What's your take on sex during early pregnancy? We haven't done it yet as I've been quite crampy and just dead tired but I also worry about it.

Whatever you feel comfortable with. Personally (and I know some people will think this is really weird) I just don’t feel comfortable having sex at all during pregnancy. For a lot of reasons, at the minute I feel so sick I can’t think of anything I wanna do less than have sex. But in general, it just isn’t for me. It’s perfectly safe, but some women do experience spotting or cramping afterwards just to let you know. I know my husband is keen to, but that’s just too bad for him!


So my banner says baby is the size of a sprinkle. How can something so small make me feel SO SICK?


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Nixnax said:


> Aww lovely scan pic ladies. I cant wait to see mine, it feels like ages away yet.
> 
> I have a question for you all. What's your take on sex during early pregnancy? We haven't done it yet as I've been quite crampy and just dead tired but I also worry about it.

My boyfriend has been quite stressed lately with work so he’s not wanted it but he’s wanted it loads on this holiday but I’m wary that I’m getting thrush from these antibiotics so we’ve crazily been using condoms hahaha. 

i don’t mind doing it but he understands if I’m crampy or not feeling well. I’ve just heard it’s good to do it and I want to make the most of it before my first labour! Haha


----------



## tdog

Thanks so much ladies I spotted with my last 2 aswell it really is scary no matter how much :( still spotting here and there they just told me to keep an eye on it, as for having sex we have a couple times but tbh I really haven't been in the mood for it :shrug: xx


----------



## tdog

Pot_pie said:


> I had exactly the same experience the other day - scary, isn't it. Beautiful photo though!!! Congrats on being 11 weeks (I'm a week behind ya!)
> 
> View attachment 1087011

Oh hello baby so glad everything fine xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Pot_pie said:


> I had exactly the same experience the other day - scary, isn't it. Beautiful photo though!!! Congrats on being 11 weeks (I'm a week behind ya!)
> 
> View attachment 1087011

Hiiii baby!!


----------



## Pot_pie

Thanks ladies. Yes, massive silver lining with scan photos and videos!!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Pregnancy sex is pretty much my favorite thing ever...

I have spotted afterwards and with my first I bled a ton after sex, so yes you do have to be aware that can happen and it is so scary but it’s totally normal!


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you for the input ladies. I might give it a go when the cramping calms down. Not keen on the sound of bleeding, I'll let him know that may happen, may put him off :rofl:

I've not had any sickness. I guess i should be happy about that


----------



## tdog

With Heidi i was obsessed with sex if he didn't give me it I would think he didn't find me attractive anymore :dohh: I got to the point if he hadn't touched me in a week I'd get pissed with him :blush: :rofl: now I'm at the point where I tell him to piss off atm :haha: xx


----------



## StarryEyes.

I think it’s totally fine to do, but I’ve gone right off sex at the moment! I think the tiredness and all day nausea have their part to play in that, so hopefully I’ll get my mojo back in the second trimester :laugh2:


----------



## MrsKatie

Haha @tdog yes my libido goes CRAZY during pregnancy, I feel like a teenaged boy, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Pot_pie

My libido was not quite what it normally is but I was still enjoying sex every other day. On Friday, I spotted a bit and now I'm scared to, even though it didn't trigger it. I'm going to err on the side of caution for the next few weeks I think...


----------



## tdog

Oh man ladies I've had a headache for days but I've also been sneezing alot aswell :shrug: I don't no where to put myself the pressure :cry: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> Oh man ladies I've had a headache for days but I've also been sneezing alot aswell :shrug: I don't no where to put myself the pressure :cry: xx

I’m sorry love. I’ve had a headache off and on. I remember having them NASTY with dd. Ive been sneezing a lot too, but my allergies are bad during pregnancy. So no help lol. But I can commiserate with you.


----------



## KylasBaby

So I thought we (DD and I) were solid on Ella for the baby’s name. Yesterday she said we should name her Violet. Today she wants Amelia...I’m sure she’ll have a new favorite tomorrow. They’re all names I told her from my list, but still lol. Guess her name is still up in the air.

Also these jumped in my cart when getting some things for DD. Got both in newborn and 3 months ❤️❤️


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> So I thought we (DD and I) were solid on Ella for the baby’s name. Yesterday she said we should name her Violet. Today she wants Amelia...I’m sure she’ll have a new favorite tomorrow. They’re all names I told her from my list, but still lol. Guess her name is still up in the air.
> 
> Also these jumped in my cart when getting some things for DD. Got both in newborn and 3 months ❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 1087038

Oh my how cute are they :) we haven't even thought about names yet :shrug: we never agree on one anyway :rofl: with my headaches I had them so bad with my boys aswell with Heidi paul had so many symptoms heartburn sickness tiredness and he has them symptoms again this time, he didn't have any with the boys but we are set on staying team :yellow: xx


----------



## KitteyKat2010

We are actually staying team yellow (except for me) I will be finding out the sex without DH and anyone being in the room. We have a "private" ultrasound set up the end of November. I will know, so I am able to plan and get things the that baby needs, the only "neutral" items I will get are the bigger items like highchair, carseat, swing, etc....I will be able to buy boy/girl clothes when I find out, and since DH is gone almost everyday that I'm home, I will be able to keep that secret from him :)


----------



## StarryEyes.

tdog said:


> Oh man ladies I've had a headache for days but I've also been sneezing alot aswell :shrug: I don't no where to put myself the pressure :cry: xx

Pregnancy headaches are the worst! I had them so bad with my boys, less so this time around but still get the odd one. Hope you feel better! 



KylasBaby said:


> So I thought we (DD and I) were solid on Ella for the baby’s name. Yesterday she said we should name her Violet. Today she wants Amelia...I’m sure she’ll have a new favorite tomorrow. They’re all names I told her from my list, but still lol. Guess her name is still up in the air.
> 
> Also these jumped in my cart when getting some things for DD. Got both in newborn and 3 months ❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 1087038

Ah they are cute!! Can’t wait to buy gender specific stuff :cloud9:

Names - we never agree on names! Took us ages with the boys. This time around I’ve started early, I have a name for a girl that I’ve had forever but for a boy will be super tricky. We have a few but none that I absolutely love! 

I have been feeling so sick recently, really need the nausea to go a bit now. Also so tired, yesterday I had a 2 hour nap and could’ve easily slept right through until morning :sleep: just a couple of weeks left until the glow of 2nd trimester!


----------



## Nixnax

I can't wait to start buying things. We've agreed to no start buying until around December.... we'll see how long that lasts.

I had really bad cramping last night, all seems fine today. 

Ugh i have a 13hr work day today, 9:30am to 10:30pm. This is going to kill me.... someone in work messed up. I'm on the late shift and am only supposed to be doing 2pm to 10:30pm but someone thought it would be good for me to do a training course and then my normal shift..... not cool.


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> With Heidi i was obsessed with sex if he didn't give me it I would think he didn't find me attractive anymore :dohh: I got to the point if he hadn't touched me in a week I'd get pissed with him :blush: :rofl: now I'm at the point where I tell him to piss off atm :haha: xx

:rofl: this made me properly chuckle!!! 



KylasBaby said:


> So I thought we (DD and I) were solid on Ella for the baby’s name. Yesterday she said we should name her Violet. Today she wants Amelia...I’m sure she’ll have a new favorite tomorrow. They’re all names I told her from my list, but still lol. Guess her name is still up in the air.
> 
> Also these jumped in my cart when getting some things for DD. Got both in newborn and 3 months ❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 1087038

those outfits are so adorable. I also love all your name choices. For dd1 Amelia was a strong contender here, and I’ve always loved Violet too! 

I’m struggling, ladies. The nausea is just 24/7. The only thing that stops it is being asleep, so I’m going to bed with my toddler at 7pm just to get a break. I’m trying to ride it out until 8 weeks before I ask for meds. I waited until 13 weeks with DD2 and the Dr said I should have come earlier. But I feel that at 6 weeks it’s too early and they’ll tell me no. So when I phone to get myself referred to maternity I will ask for anti-sickness meds then because I am struggling so much.


----------



## SCgirl

doggylover said:


> The nausea is just 24/7. The only thing that stops it is being asleep.

I’m so sorry you’re dealing with that too- I’m still in the midst of it. I caved exactly at 7 weeks, called in, and immediately got a Rx. It didn’t help a ton (I still feel miserable- just not heaving). When I went in for my first visit at 8w, the doc added a second rx to try to help... i still feel crummy on it too, but they are better than nothing?

totally struggling to function. And totally exhausted (the meds make me even more tired- it’s tough). Praying it leaves with the first trimester, but yesterday was the worst day yet... for the moment I’m “ok” (still feel awful), but I usually do slightly better in the mornings...

All that to say- won’t hurt to call. Can only potentially benefit.


----------



## tdog

So have my 12 week scan and genetics testing booked for 9th :) so can't wait now xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Got my first thump! Not sure if it was a kick or her just moving, but I was sitting bent at the waist with my arms on my legs. Her highness #2 didn’t appreciate that lol ❤️❤️


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@KylasBaby awww that’s so nice! How many weeks are you again? 

@tdog thats not far away at all. Bet you’re so excited! 

I feel for you all with your nausea and headaches. I feel like the periods where I don’t have nausea are getting longer and I’ve definitely got more energy than I did at like week 5/6. Week 10 for me now! While it was nice to be away on the weekend, I feel like work distracts me so much more from my symptoms. We are meant to be going Greece on Friday and I hope the nausea improves some more by then so I can eat out more normally! Been loving cool salads and fruit recently... just can’t do hot meals. Just had a mango and peaches for tea :cool:.

Is anyone starting to show yet? My clothes are definitely getting tighter! I’m hoping work doesn’t make us dress formally again as I don’t think any of my clothes will fit me and I’m not prepared!


----------



## StarryEyes.

tdog said:


> So have my 12 week scan and genetics testing booked for 9th :) so can't wait now xx

Yay! Not long to wait for that!! 



KylasBaby said:


> Got my first thump! Not sure if it was a kick or her just moving, but I was sitting bent at the waist with my arms on my legs. Her highness #2 didn’t appreciate that lol ❤️❤️

Aww! So sweet! You’re feeling things quite early aren’t you? I hope I feel something earlier than my last pregnancies. Took me until 17 weeks with my second (19 weeks with my first). 



WannaBMamma7 said:


> @KylasBaby awww that’s so nice! How many weeks are you again?
> 
> @tdog thats not far away at all. Bet you’re so excited!
> 
> I feel for you all with your nausea and headaches. I feel like the periods where I don’t have nausea are getting longer and I’ve definitely got more energy than I did at like week 5/6. Week 10 for me now! While it was nice to be away on the weekend, I feel like work distracts me so much more from my symptoms. We are meant to be going Greece on Friday and I hope the nausea improves some more by then so I can eat out more normally! Been loving cool salads and fruit recently... just can’t do hot meals. Just had a mango and peaches for tea :cool:.
> 
> Is anyone starting to show yet? My clothes are definitely getting tighter! I’m hoping work doesn’t make us dress formally again as I don’t think any of my clothes will fit me and I’m not prepared!

Yep!! Definitely showing, can’t believe it. Just over 9 weeks and it’s right out! I swear i still didn’t look pregnant at 21 weeks last time!! I think the constant eating is probably not helping things :dohh:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

StarryEyes. said:


> Yay! Not long to wait for that!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! So sweet! You’re feeling things quite early aren’t you? I hope I feel something earlier than my last pregnancies. Took me until 17 weeks with my second (19 weeks with my first).
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!! Definitely showing, can’t believe it. Just over 9 weeks and it’s right out! I swear i still didn’t look pregnant at 21 weeks last time!! I think the constant eating is probably not helping things :dohh:

Haha yeah I definitely think my craving for carbs the last few weeks has added to the size of my belly! 21 weeks??? I swear my mum used to day she barely ever showed but I don’t think I’ll be like that going off the current size! 

At least you’ll get good use out of your maternity clothes this time round!


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> I’m so sorry you’re dealing with that too- I’m still in the midst of it. I caved exactly at 7 weeks, called in, and immediately got a Rx. It didn’t help a ton (I still feel miserable- just not heaving). When I went in for my first visit at 8w, the doc added a second rx to try to help... i still feel crummy on it too, but they are better than nothing?
> 
> totally struggling to function. And totally exhausted (the meds make me even more tired- it’s tough). Praying it leaves with the first trimester, but yesterday was the worst day yet... for the moment I’m “ok” (still feel awful), but I usually do slightly better in the mornings...
> 
> All that to say- won’t hurt to call. Can only potentially benefit.

Oh no, I’m sorry you still feel so bad even with the meds. I found they worked ok last time, just took the edge off enough for me to go about my day normally, but I definitely knew when it was coming up to time for a tablet! I ended up taking them until 28 weeks last time, and I’d hoped not to be so bad this time but it doesn’t look that way. I hope it ends for you soon, it’s just horrendous.



tdog said:


> So have my 12 week scan and genetics testing booked for 9th :) so can't wait now xx

That’s so soon!!!! Can’t wait to see a few pics!



KylasBaby said:


> Got my first thump! Not sure if it was a kick or her just moving, but I was sitting bent at the waist with my arms on my legs. Her highness #2 didn’t appreciate that lol ❤️❤️

No way, that is so exciting! There are few things as wonderful as baby kicks :mrgreen:



WannaBMamma7 said:


> @KylasBaby awww that’s so nice! How many weeks are you again?
> 
> @tdog thats not far away at all. Bet you’re so excited!
> 
> I feel for you all with your nausea and headaches. I feel like the periods where I don’t have nausea are getting longer and I’ve definitely got more energy than I did at like week 5/6. Week 10 for me now! While it was nice to be away on the weekend, I feel like work distracts me so much more from my symptoms. We are meant to be going Greece on Friday and I hope the nausea improves some more by then so I can eat out more normally! Been loving cool salads and fruit recently... just can’t do hot meals. Just had a mango and peaches for tea :cool:.
> 
> Is anyone starting to show yet? My clothes are definitely getting tighter! I’m hoping work doesn’t make us dress formally again as I don’t think any of my clothes will fit me and I’m not prepared!

I am definitely showing. I mean my tummy wasn’t flat before, but it’s definitely rounded now. You can see it under a T-shirt and I’m only 6 weeks :haha: I’m hoping it stays this size for a good few weeks or else I’ll be out of my maternity clothes by about 20 weeks! I always get a massive bump though, even with my first my bump was enormous (and she was a normal size baby!) 
I hope you feel better for your holiday, and able to enjoy it and the food. Its great that you’re starting to have more good days than bad.


----------



## KylasBaby

WannaBMamma7 said:


> @KylasBaby awww that’s so nice! How many weeks are you again?
> 
> Is anyone starting to show yet? My clothes are definitely getting tighter! I’m hoping work doesn’t make us dress formally again as I don’t think any of my clothes will fit me and I’m not prepared!

13+5 with baby bring almost a week ahead.

I’ve been showing for weeks! Though to anyone who didn’t know it probably just looked like some quarantine weight, but this week it deffo looks like baby. I showed early with DD too. Rocking the maternity clothes for about a week now. So much more comfortable.



StarryEyes. said:


> Aww! So sweet! You’re feeling things quite early aren’t you? I hope I feel something earlier than my last pregnancies. Took me until 17 weeks with my second (19 weeks with my first).

I felt DDs first proper kick at 17 weeks, but had been feeling movement for a few weeks before that. So a bit earlier, but I hear you feel earlier with subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## sunnydee

@KylasBaby Ah that's wonderful you felt a kick already! I felt flutters pretty early about 13 weeks with my DS, but my DD (second pregnancy) didn't feel anything until about 18 with anterior placenta! 
Hoping to feel something early this time round, I've been feeling a bit off the last few days so I booked a private scan for tomorrow to reassure myself.

@WannaBMamma7 Yes my clothes are definitely tighter, I've just been in leggings the last few days and feel better than trying to squeeze into my jeans! 

@tdog not too long till 12 week scan, exciting!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@KylasBaby im hoping people think it’s quarantine weight with me too! Especially with all my snacking at work... they probably think I’m losing the plot as I never snack! 

Thanks @doggylover! I’m starting to realise the clothes that I thought would hide my belly arent the best as some of them proper hang on it and reveal the bump more than some tighter clothes. It’s not as easy as I was hoping! 

Btw is anyone managing much exercise yet? I want to try and at least be walking more but the weather looks to be rainy for the foreseeable! Going to try and go swimming a few times a week but who knows if I’ll have the energy!


----------



## tdog

Awww thanks ladies I'm really feeling the love on this post it's amazing :flower: I've felt little movement but I did say could be wind but this is my 7th pregnancy but 6th take home baby (hopefully) I'm definitely showing but I always live in leggings lol xx


----------



## tdog

Nearly 12 weeks :) xx


----------



## Nixnax

Yay for the scan @tdog so exciting. 

I'm not even slightly showing yet, i have gained 2lbs tough. 

Still no sickness, but i do have a bad attitude at the moment. Im sooo irritated by EVERYTHING. Poor DH doesn't know what to do with himself, because he keeps getting told off :rofl:. The smells have kicked im. My kitchen just smells of fat :sick:


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> Yay for the scan @tdog so exciting.
> 
> I'm not even slightly showing yet, i have gained 2lbs tough.
> 
> Still no sickness, but i do have a bad attitude at the moment. Im sooo irritated by EVERYTHING. Poor DH doesn't know what to do with himself, because he keeps getting told off :rofl:. The smells have kicked im. My kitchen just smells of fat :sick:

Ive been smelling citrus fruits for ages :shrug: we have none in the house lol I keep having ago at DH also he don't no why he just turns round and tells me to chill my beans which pisses me off more :rofl: if he ain't carful he be buried in the back garden lol xx


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> Awww thanks ladies I'm really feeling the love on this post it's amazing :flower: I've felt little movement but I did say could be wind but this is my 7th pregnancy but 6th take home baby (hopefully) I'm definitely showing but I always live in leggings lol xx

Not leggings here, but yoga pants. Close enough haha.


----------



## KylasBaby

Ummm so where’s a baby supposed to go?


----------



## Alea

Hi all, hope you’ve room for one more.

I’m Alea, 27 from the UK and expecting baby number 4. Mum to Maisie (5), Lottie (4) and 17 month old Heidi. 

Due 27/03!


----------



## KylasBaby

Alea said:


> Hi all, hope you’ve room for one more.
> 
> I’m Alea, 27 from the UK and expecting baby number 4. Mum to Maisie (5), Lottie (4) and 17 month old Heidi.
> 
> Due 27/03!

Of course! I’ll add you to the front page. Welcome :)


----------



## tdog

Alea said:


> Hi all, hope you’ve room for one more.
> 
> I’m Alea, 27 from the UK and expecting baby number 4. Mum to Maisie (5), Lottie (4) and 17 month old Heidi.
> 
> Due 27/03!

:hi: welcome I have a Heidi aswell she 14 month old now :) xx


----------



## Nixnax

@tdog my DH just laughs at me... which makes me even more angry. Men are just a PITA sometimes :rofl:.

@KylasBaby nawwww someone is gonna have to make room soon. So cute though. 

@Alea welcome. Im having my first.

I had the funniest dream last night. That I was having twins, and DH wanted to call them Mary and Joseph... so i left him :rofl:. We haven't even discussed names yet ha ha. I had the best nights sleep last night i strapped the puppies down with a good sports bra, no pain at all. Im going to live in it from now on.


----------



## Nixnax

Aaaaand then there are times like today when he comes home with a McDonalds breakfast for me :happydance:


----------



## KylasBaby

@Nixnax thats a great dream! Haha


----------



## playgirl666

I had gestational diabetes with my 4th who will be one the end of this month, im only just over 6 weeks atm, i have been checking my sugar levels and its back already, gutted tbh :( but diabetes runs in my family and I was told when I had my 4th that if I had another i would get it again, hope everyone is OK x


----------



## doggylover

Alea said:


> Hi all, hope you’ve room for one more.
> 
> I’m Alea, 27 from the UK and expecting baby number 4. Mum to Maisie (5), Lottie (4) and 17 month old Heidi.
> 
> Due 27/03!

welcome! I’m due the day before, and have 3 older ones as well. 



Nixnax said:


> @tdog my DH just laughs at me... which makes me even more angry. Men are just a PITA sometimes :rofl:.
> 
> @KylasBaby nawwww someone is gonna have to make room soon. So cute though.
> 
> @Alea welcome. Im having my first.
> 
> I had the funniest dream last night. That I was having twins, and DH wanted to call them Mary and Joseph... so i left him :rofl:. We haven't even discussed names yet ha ha. I had the best nights sleep last night i strapped the puppies down with a good sports bra, no pain at all. Im going to live in it from now on.

Mary and Joseph :haha: my husbands cousin just found out they are having twins! Now I’m scared in case we do as well :haha:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax that’s so so funny!! Pregnancy dreams are crazy. Mine are always just so vivid and crazy. 

@playgirl666 i am so sorry about the GD! Is it controlled by diet usually or do you have to take insulin? I hope you feel ok!

@doggylover how are you feeling today?

@KylasBaby i love that pic!

@Alea welcome! This is baby 5 for me. 

Oh my gosh ladies the insomnia is killing me! I woke up at 1:30am to pee and literally just never fell back to sleep. Tossed and turned until 7ish when I had to get up to help my oldest do her first day of online school. I am sweating and shaking with exhaustion! It’s bad every night but last night takes the cake.


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @Nixnax that’s so so funny!! Pregnancy dreams are crazy. Mine are always just so vivid and crazy.
> 
> @playgirl666 i am so sorry about the GD! Is it controlled by diet usually or do you have to take insulin? I hope you feel ok!
> 
> @doggylover how are you feeling today?
> 
> @KylasBaby i love that pic!
> 
> @Alea welcome! This is baby 5 for me.
> 
> Oh my gosh ladies the insomnia is killing me! I woke up at 1:30am to pee and literally just never fell back to sleep. Tossed and turned until 7ish when I had to get up to help my oldest do her first day of online school. I am sweating and shaking with exhaustion! It’s bad every night but last night takes the cake.

How did the first day of online school go? How long will you have to do that before normal school resumes? 

Feeling pretty rough :sick: really looking forward to getting the toddler to bed and going to sleep to! Only an hour left...
I’ve found because I’m going to bed so early that I am waking up in the middle of the night unable to get back to sleep too. My son got up at 5.15am for a pee this morning and that was me up. Can’t imagine how exhausted you must be with just a couple of hours of sleep :wacko:


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover we are not expecting the kids to go back in-person at all this school year. It’s ridiculous here. I am not going to keep going on and on about how absurd the response is to Covid around here cause you know my thoughts already haha! But school likely won’t be in-person until Fall 2021. Hard to imagine. The online setup is a nightmare. My oldest can handle it because she is almost 9, outrageously independent and self-motivated, and Just has the kind of temperament that means she rolls with whatever is thrown her way. But my older son starts kindergarten next week and I am just dreading it. The online school was a disaster for him last year, we took him out of preschool because it was just an absolute nightmare. Maybe it works for high schoolers but for little kids it’s awful. 100% of parents I talk to say the same thing!

also I am 6+4 and throwing in the towel and digging my maternity shorts out of the garage today.


----------



## KylasBaby

I’ve found if I go to bed earlier I’m up earlier too. I have nasty pregnancy insomnia (did with DD too) so I take Benadryl to sleep. If I take it too early and fall asleep too early I’m up between 3-5 for the day. If I take it around 9 I’m asleep between 10:30-11 and I can sleep till 6-7. It seems I can only sleep the same amount of hours regardless of when I go to sleep.


----------



## playgirl666

Last time I had to take 4 tablets and insulin twice a day, still never brought it down by much x


----------



## tdog

playgirl666 said:


> I had gestational diabetes with my 4th who will be one the end of this month, im only just over 6 weeks atm, i have been checking my sugar levels and its back already, gutted tbh :( but diabetes runs in my family and I was told when I had my 4th that if I had another i would get it again, hope everyone is OK x

I had gd with my 2nd a year later I found out I had type 2 diabetes :cry: I've had to start using my insulin literally straight away with my last baby and this one, with 3rd and 4th they weren't controlled at all I couldn't get them to even out :( but touch wood atm they seem fine as I'm on top of them xx


----------



## playgirl666

I was reading that if u get diagnosed with it before 20 weeks then the likely hood is that it was there before pregnancy, i just dont no if its true, i thought at only 6 weeks its to early :( my mum had diabetes (insulin) she's no longer with us :( my brother has is also insulin, my nan and grandad had it aswell, also insulin x


----------



## tdog

playgirl666 said:


> I was reading that if u get diagnosed with it before 20 weeks then the likely hood is that it was there before pregnancy, i just dont no if its true, i thought at only 6 weeks its to early :( my mum had diabetes (insulin) she's no longer with us :( my brother has is also insulin, my nan and grandad had it aswell, also insulin x

It runs in my family aswell I'm only diet controlled atm but my nan was diet controlled that turned to insulin :( don't forget your body is all up in the air still with a pregnancy so I don't no how they can say about diabetes early :shrug: I honestly don't no xx


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover we are not expecting the kids to go back in-person at all this school year. It’s ridiculous here. I am not going to keep going on and on about how absurd the response is to Covid around here cause you know my thoughts already haha! But school likely won’t be in-person until Fall 2021. Hard to imagine. The online setup is a nightmare. My oldest can handle it because she is almost 9, outrageously independent and self-motivated, and Just has the kind of temperament that means she rolls with whatever is thrown her way. But my older son starts kindergarten next week and I am just dreading it. The online school was a disaster for him last year, we took him out of preschool because it was just an absolute nightmare. Maybe it works for high schoolers but for little kids it’s awful. 100% of parents I talk to say the same thing!
> 
> also I am 6+4 and throwing in the towel and digging my maternity shorts out of the garage today.

That is crazy to think they’ll be out of school for so long. My kids started back last week and it’s a bit different, but overall safe with the measures put in place. What I don’t get in the US is that some states seem to have kids back to school and some don’t? No uniformity across the country? 

@playgirl666 im sorry about the GD starting so early. Hopefully it won’t be too bad for you


----------



## MrsKatie

@playgirl666 I am so sorry you lost your mom :( I hope your GD is well controlled.

@doggylover the US is all over the place, some states kids are just back in school some places like here they are still SO STRICT with all the restrictions and yet the biggest hospital in Portland (where I'll deliver this baby!) has had 11 deaths from Covid. Since March. ELEVEN. Which is awful! But that's also SO little and I don't understand why we are still at a standstill when it comes to reopening when we obviously have it under control. It's just infuriating.


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie 11?! Obviously that isn’t good, but I agree that’s a tiny number! I guess the justification is wanting to keep the number that low. The whole thing is just a freaking mess. Who would have believed it if we’d been told all this on January 1st this year?!


----------



## alex_22

I’m over all of this Covid crap now, they’re saying in the uk that schools have very low transmission rates, I don’t agree that they do or at least have any lower transmission rate than Asda would have. Kids can’t help but tough each other, they’re forever holding hands, playing with hair, play fighting. I don’t do any of that in Asda but it isn’t safe for me to go there without a mask ](*,) it’s safe to go sit in a pub without a mask or a restaurant but you must wear one at the garage paying for petrol, it’s just ridiculous!! Also if they actually did help prevent the spread wouldn’t there be regulations against what kind you can wear? Wouldn’t they have to be surgical grade? You wouldn’t see a surgeon using a bandana over his face, they just seem to pull all their ideas out of thin air!!


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u MrsKatie it was about 5 years ago, she only just turned 49, then she passed suddenly 5 days later at home, she had a massive heart attack, i got depressed so bad after for ages, its hard without her, and we found out 2 weeks ago that my dad has got cancer :( x


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover @alex_22 i could not agree more. Yes 11 is not good, no one dying is good, but we can’t have our aim to live life with zero risk, and no one seems to be acknowledging the extreme risk to mental health and long-term economic and social devastation that this ungodly endless lockdown is having. We can’t even eat or go to a bar indoors right now, it’s all outdoor seating only with plexiglass between each table, it is absurd. DH’s bar can’t reopen under the current stupid restrictions and at this rate we won’t be able to reopen for another year if ever. I don’t know what they’re waiting for. I really don’t know. It feels like we’re being treated like a bunch of naughty children when we haven’t actually done anything wrong. If people were dying by the hundreds or thousands here I’d understand. But they’re just not. We have almost no cases, hospitals haven’t come close to being overwhelmed at any point, and yet nothing is moving. I read an article estimating that 250,000 kids would die as a result of the severe economic impact, why isn’t that taken into consideration? It’s like if you’re pushing to reopen things you’re greedy and selfish and don’t care about human life so we can’t even have a conversation like adults. It’s just beyond insane.


----------



## MrsKatie

@playgirl666 oh no I am so sorry about your dad! Do you know his prognosis?

And 49 is so so young! I am so sorry that must have been just horrible :(


----------



## sunnydee

I went for an early scan today and they changed my dates by 5 days! Wasn't expecting that, should I go with new date now? That'll put me at 7th April. Was so nice to see baby wiggling around and heartbeat! 
Tried to attach a photo but says file too large?


----------



## alex_22

playgirl666 said:


> Thank u MrsKatie it was about 5 years ago, she only just turned 49, then she passed suddenly 5 days later at home, she had a massive heart attack, i got depressed so bad after for ages, its hard without her, and we found out 2 weeks ago that my dad has got cancer :( x

I’m so sorry for your loss and your dad’s diagnosis :hugs:


----------



## sunnydee

playgirl666 said:


> Thank u MrsKatie it was about 5 years ago, she only just turned 49, then she passed suddenly 5 days later at home, she had a massive heart attack, i got depressed so bad after for ages, its hard without her, and we found out 2 weeks ago that my dad has got cancer :( x

So sorry @playgirl666


----------



## alex_22

sunnydee said:


> I went for an early scan today and they changed my dates by 5 days! Wasn't expecting that, should I go with new date now? That'll put me at 7th April. Was so nice to see baby wiggling around and heartbeat!
> Tried to attach a photo but says file too large?

Mine said too large too, when you select the image you want to upload the size of the image should pop up on the bottom of the screen maybe depending on what your using (mobile/computer) change the size to large instead of actual size that always works for me


----------



## playgirl666

Thank u ladies for ur kind words, my dad has bladder cancer, he goes in for his op next Thursday, they said if its spread to the wall then theres nothing they can do, just praying that isn't the case :( x


----------



## WannaBMamma7

MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover @alex_22 i could not agree more. Yes 11 is not good, no one dying is good, but we can’t have our aim to live life with zero risk, and no one seems to be acknowledging the extreme risk to mental health and long-term economic and social devastation that this ungodly endless lockdown is having. We can’t even eat or go to a bar indoors right now, it’s all outdoor seating only with plexiglass between each table, it is absurd. DH’s bar can’t reopen under the current stupid restrictions and at this rate we won’t be able to reopen for another year if ever. I don’t know what they’re waiting for. I really don’t know. It feels like we’re being treated like a bunch of naughty children when we haven’t actually done anything wrong. If people were dying by the hundreds or thousands here I’d understand. But they’re just not. We have almost no cases, hospitals haven’t come close to being overwhelmed at any point, and yet nothing is moving. I read an article estimating that 250,000 kids would die as a result of the severe economic impact, why isn’t that taken into consideration? It’s like if you’re pushing to reopen things you’re greedy and selfish and don’t care about human life so we can’t even have a conversation like adults. It’s just beyond insane.

I was listening to the news this evening and they were saying the amount of people dying because of lockdown and all the restrictions now heavily outweighs the people dying from COVID etc. Like you said suicides from mental health and everyone’s who’s illnesses have been neglected are now facing fatal consequences. It’s really getting to the point where they need to just accept this is all over and get things back to normal. 

I get the impression that everything has gone back to normal other than things that people done want to go back to normal and everywhere is still trying to use it as an excuse. Government don’t want us going abroad, they want us spending money in pubs/shops rather than going to each other’s houses... businesses are paying staff less, keeping people at home and taking away all perks because they still can and so many organisations out there haven’t resumed normal business because they don’t have to. I just don’t think certain things will ever get back to the way they were.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

playgirl666 said:


> Thank u ladies for ur kind words, my dad has bladder cancer, he goes in for his op next Thursday, they said if its spread to the wall then theres nothing they can do, just praying that isn't the case :( x

I’m so sorry, I hope everything is okay after his op xx


----------



## doggylover

So sorry about your dad @playgirl666 xx

@sunnydee great news about your scan! I remember with my first bay they endlessly changed my dates, until it all ended up in a bit of a muddle!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies

@playgirl666 I'm sorry about your parents. That’s heartbreaking. Wishing your dad lots of luck.

@MrsKatie oh don't get me started on covid, I could rant all day. The fact you are still in lockdown when numbers are so low is crazy. This is going to damage families, mental health, family income and the next generation beyond belief. I dread to think where we will all be in a years time. I cant believe children where you are are not going back to school for another year!!! That is just plain insane. 

@sunnydee yay for the early scan, thats amazing. Hello baby. 

I hadn't even thought about GD. Im sorry some of you are dealing with that. 

I had another crazy vivid dream last night. My puppy just won't leave my side. She's following me everywhere and had to sit on me ALL of the time, bless her


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well the "ickiness" has kicked in! My little lady turned 6 yesterday, and I got sick off her cake. So no sweets for me for a while :) I work at McDonalds, so thankfully, that food is making me sick. There was a person that went through Drive Thru the other day (smelled like pot!) and I got sick off that smell (weird I know!). We have one week and a day until we have our first scan, it will be nice to finally have a correct "due date".

We will be announcing it that night, I have balloons that are about 34 inch tall, numbered 1-5, I bought a #5 balloon just in case there is twins (secretly I would love twins) but I don't think my body would be able to handle it, or our bank account :)

I have a reading (from a psychic) tomorrow for this baby, so we will see what she says. She has been spot on with all the kids information. Will be interesting.

With Covid, my kids started school this week; there are a few precautions here but not much, I live in Wisconsin. I live in a school district where the Elementary has about 400 kids, and the High School has about 400 kids for not very big, to say the least. I'm just scared being in contact with so many people at work throughout the day, that I would get it. But doctor thinks I would've gotten it by now, and I'm on the "first" list once a vaccine comes out.


----------



## KylasBaby

Officially in the second tri! It went by fast after about 8 weeks/my first ultrasound. 

Also DD suggested Amelia for the baby’s name (it’s been in my list for a while but I’d forgotten about it honestly) and I’ve fallen in love with it. So no more Ella. Baby is going to be Amelia. Just deciding on a middle name.


----------



## StarryEyes.

playgirl666 said:


> Thank u MrsKatie it was about 5 years ago, she only just turned 49, then she passed suddenly 5 days later at home, she had a massive heart attack, i got depressed so bad after for ages, its hard without her, and we found out 2 weeks ago that my dad has got cancer :( x

Oh gosh, cancer sucks. I hope your dad is going to be ok? So sorry you lost your mum, I lost mine too a few years ago. If this baby is a girl I’ll be naming her after her :cloud9: 



KylasBaby said:


> Officially in the second tri! It went by fast after about 8 weeks/my first ultrasound.
> 
> Also DD suggested Amelia for the baby’s name (it’s been in my list for a while but I’d forgotten about it honestly) and I’ve fallen in love with it. So no more Ella. Baby is going to be Amelia. Just deciding on a middle name.

So lovely!


----------



## MrsKatie

Ok seriously this is ridiculous how am I gonna hide this for 5 more weeks?!?


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Ok seriously this is ridiculous how am I gonna hide this for 5 more weeks?!?
> 
> View attachment 1087170

I totally am the same! I accidentally bought jeans that were too big recently so I’m living in them, and a belt and a jumper that finishes at the belt kinda tucked in (if that makes sense?!) so I’ve made that area bulky with clothes so it doesn’t look so bulky with small human/donuts (let’s be honest- it’s mostly donuts :haha) 

@KylasBaby Amelia is a beautiful name!!


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby i love the name too! So pretty with your older girl’s name too. 

@doggylover yeah I’ve been getting bloated at night but then I just woke up with this craziness. Bring on cold weather so I can cover up!!


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie baggy shirts and sweaters/sweatshirts? Kept mine hidden until 12 weeks. Now there’s no hiding it. That’s 4 & 14 weeks.


----------



## Nixnax

Awww im loving the bumps. @MrsKatie wowzers i wonder if you have morw than one in there?!

@KylasBaby that is a lovely name, I love it. 

This baby just seems to want mcdonalds. I've not had it in years and have had 4 since finding out. I dont have any form of bump, just a ring of fat :rofl:. 6 weeks today. I can't wait for our scan on Tuesday


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax so funny you say that I can’t shake the hunch that it’s twins! I literally just said that to DH then logged on here and saw your comment.

our first scan is October 2... 

Also my younger girl is 4 today!


----------



## alex_22

MrsKatie said:


> Ok seriously this is ridiculous how am I gonna hide this for 5 more weeks?!?
> 
> View attachment 1087170

With a baggy enough top or jumper you could totally just say it’s a lockdown bump, it’s a very cute bump!! I’ve noticed even all the kids going back to school are looking a bit more plump after lockdown my oldest one has definitely gained an extra chin and roll in the 6 months of staying home :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

MrsKatie said:


> @Nixnax so funny you say that I can’t shake the hunch that it’s twins! I literally just said that to DH then logged on here and saw your comment.
> 
> our first scan is October 2...
> 
> Also my younger girl is 4 today!


Ha ha what are the chances. I would love twins... in theory :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

alex_22 said:


> With a baggy enough top or jumper you could totally just say it’s a lockdown bump, it’s a very cute bump!! I’ve noticed even all the kids going back to school are looking a bit more plump after lockdown my oldest one has definitely gained an extra chin and roll in the 6 months of staying home :haha:

Ha ha i love that. "Its a lockdown roll" that's going to be my excuse to hide behind


----------



## tdog

@alex_22 my oldest son has put on abit of lockdown weight aswell :shrug: now they back at school tho in hoping some will fall off :haha: mines lockdown fat aswell :rofl: xx

@playgirl666 I'm so sorry to hear about your parents hope you dad is OK thinking of you all xx


----------



## sunnydee

Great bumps already! Mine just looks like "covid kilos" is what my brother calls it haha


----------



## StarryEyes.

Lovely bumps ladies! Can’t wait until I have a proper bump that’s more baby than covid! :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

sunnydee said:


> Great bumps already! Mine just looks like "covid kilos" is what my brother calls it haha

Covid kilos :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

Everyone keeping ok?


----------



## WannaBMamma7

doggylover said:


> Everyone keeping ok?

Yep! Week 11 soon and I’m feeling so much better. Got to Greece yesterday so trying to swim quite a bit to stay healthy while I’m here and then gonna stick it when I’m back! 

Also, we went for dinner last night and it was the first time I’ve actually wanted to eat in weeks! I devoured so much food and it was amazing. Glad to be feeling a bit normal again :) 

how about everyone else?


----------



## tdog

Hey @doggylover I'm okish keep having hypos so I'm trying stablize my sugars, obviously it ain't working atm :shrug: still nauseous aswell doesn't seem to be easing off yet :( hope your OK xx


----------



## doggylover

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Yep! Week 11 soon and I’m feeling so much better. Got to Greece yesterday so trying to swim quite a bit to stay healthy while I’m here and then gonna stick it when I’m back!
> 
> Also, we went for dinner last night and it was the first time I’ve actually wanted to eat in weeks! I devoured so much food and it was amazing. Glad to be feeling a bit normal again :)
> 
> how about everyone else?

Ah that sounds lovely! I hope you have a lovely time away. 



tdog said:


> Hey @doggylover I'm okish keep having hypos so I'm trying stablize my sugars, obviously it ain't working atm :shrug: still nauseous aswell doesn't seem to be easing off yet :( hope your OK xx

That sounds really rough :( Is there anything more you will be able to move to if your current efforts to stabilise the sugars don’t work long term? It must leave you feeling really rubbish, especially with the nausea on top :hugs: I’m sorry it’s such a rough time for you. 

I’m still as sick as a dog :sick: This week the cleaning products are making me heave. I had found a great non scented one, which they stopped making around the start of this covid madness, and I cannot stand the smell of anything else. Last pregnancy the only thing I could do was use the anti bacterial wipes, which I hate using. Spent ages yesterday making roast chicken and then apple crumble for dessert. Couldn’t eat any of it :brat:


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Ah that sounds lovely! I hope you have a lovely time away.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really rough :( Is there anything more you will be able to move to if your current efforts to stabilise the sugars don’t work long term? It must leave you feeling really rubbish, especially with the nausea on top :hugs: I’m sorry it’s such a rough time for you.
> 
> I’m still as sick as a dog :sick: This week the cleaning products are making me heave. I had found a great non scented one, which they stopped making around the start of this covid madness, and I cannot stand the smell of anything else. Last pregnancy the only thing I could do was use the anti bacterial wipes, which I hate using. Spent ages yesterday making roast chicken and then apple crumble for dessert. Couldn’t eat any of it :brat:

I have an appointment on Tuesday to see the diabetic nurse but they will just say if I feel a hypo to drink full fat coke as it gets into system quicker they just keep going low tbh xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@doggylover thank you :) I don’t want the holiday to end but at the same time my first scan is on Saturday and we get back Friday so I’m still rushing time on! Haha 

sorry about your nausea. Hopefully it clears up soon! I didn’t enjoy it at all and I’m hoping it stays away. It was so hard to make myself eat but I always felt hungry. Ended up losing 2 kg when I’m sure I’m meant to be gaining!


----------



## playgirl666

Done this test to see what my line is like and I got a dye stealer :) x


----------



## doggylover

Whoa @playgirl666 that is some dye stealer!!

@WannaBMamma7 thats so exciting your scan is next week! Great to be away beforehand so you aren’t sitting counting down the days too much. My nausea won’t let me eat a lot but I have to eat or drink fizzy sweets or fizzy drink to help with the nausea (especially 3pm-5pm) so im gonna be so fat :shock:


----------



## MrsKatie

@playgirl666 woohoo! gorgeous! I never get dye stealers, no matter how late I test, so I love seeing them from other people.

@WannaBMamma7 omg your trip sounds soooo nice! And enjoying food?!? Oh I can not wait! After like 2pm I can eat most things but I definitely am not enjoying them, either feel nauseated after or it's just kind of a "meh" experience. I think mostly I am just so utterly exhausted and weepy and irritable that it doesn't feel like I'm enjoying anything these days.

@doggylover ugh so so so sorry about the nausea!

@tdog I have severe hypoglycemia if I don't eat a certain way. I have to eat no sugar, low carbs and high protein/fat and it regulates. Good luck!

AFM like I said I just feel so garbage these days. This is my roughest first tri by far, and even then I know it's not nearly as bad as most women have it, my nausea is minimal (though smells and food aversions are extreme, especially the first half of the day), but I am just EXHAUSTED. I HATE it. I am so weepy and irritable too. I never felt this tired the first trimester, I usually feel ok energy-wise until the very end. A big part of it I'm sure is I'm not working out as I usually do and always have in the first trimester. Just did an online barre class this morning (I was going 5x a week before this god awful pandemic) so I hope to make that part of my routine. Still want to just go back to sleep, though!


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> I have an appointment on Tuesday to see the diabetic nurse but they will just say if I feel a hypo to drink full fat coke as it gets into system quicker they just keep going low tbh xx

well that doesn’t seem like a great way to have to handle it. I get that it helps if needed, but surely they have to do something To help you so it isn’t happening all the time? 



MrsKatie said:


> @playgirl666 woohoo! gorgeous! I never get dye stealers, no matter how late I test, so I love seeing them from other people.
> 
> @WannaBMamma7 omg your trip sounds soooo nice! And enjoying food?!? Oh I can not wait! After like 2pm I can eat most things but I definitely am not enjoying them, either feel nauseated after or it's just kind of a "meh" experience. I think mostly I am just so utterly exhausted and weepy and irritable that it doesn't feel like I'm enjoying anything these days.
> 
> @doggylover ugh so so so sorry about the nausea!
> 
> @tdog I have severe hypoglycemia if I don't eat a certain way. I have to eat no sugar, low carbs and high protein/fat and it regulates. Good luck!
> 
> AFM like I said I just feel so garbage these days. This is my roughest first tri by far, and even then I know it's not nearly as bad as most women have it, my nausea is minimal (though smells and food aversions are extreme, especially the first half of the day), but I am just EXHAUSTED. I HATE it. I am so weepy and irritable too. I never felt this tired the first trimester, I usually feel ok energy-wise until the very end. A big part of it I'm sure is I'm not working out as I usually do and always have in the first trimester. Just did an online barre class this morning (I was going 5x a week before this god awful pandemic) so I hope to make that part of my routine. Still want to just go back to sleep, though!

Oh no :( the exhaustion must be so hard with so many other little ones to look after and the schooling at home. Have you had/can you geat your iron levels checked in case that is playing a part?


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover yes especially with a 19-month-old Who wakes up at night and the insomnia I am just dead to the world! I ordered more spirulina Which has always boosted my iron better than any other supplement so hopefully by my first appointment when they take blood it’ll be in a normal range.


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie i hope that helps. My almost 2yo is still up feeding during the night and it’s been extra rough these last few weeks. Plus my almost 5yo has been waking up so early. He stays in his room but his moving about had me wide awake. I know I’ll miss them in 20 years but I cannot wait for a night of uninterrupted sleep!


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> well that doesn’t seem like a great way to have to handle it. I get that it helps if needed, but surely they have to do something To help you so it isn’t happening all the time?
> 
> I'm going to speak to them when I see them as ive been low all day tbh :shrug: xx
> 
> Oh no :( the exhaustion must be so hard with so many other little ones to look after and the schooling at home. Have you had/can you geat your iron levels checked in case that is playing a part?


----------



## WannaBMamma7

doggylover said:


> Whoa @playgirl666 that is some dye stealer!!
> 
> @WannaBMamma7 thats so exciting your scan is next week! Great to be away beforehand so you aren’t sitting counting down the days too much. My nausea won’t let me eat a lot but I have to eat or drink fizzy sweets or fizzy drink to help with the nausea (especially 3pm-5pm) so im gonna be so fat :shock:

That’s a good point actually :) it’s not the official 12 week scan as I’ll only be 11 weeks but want to hear the hear beat with my boyfriend the first time. Still so excited because it still doesn’t feel real that there’s a baby in there! Up until the last few days... I’ve definitely been eating more sweet and unhealthy stuff but think I still lost weight coz it was nothing compared to 3 meals a day. You’ll hopefully be back to normal eating soon :) 




MrsKatie said:


> @playgirl666 woohoo! gorgeous! I never get dye stealers, no matter how late I test, so I love seeing them from other people.
> 
> @WannaBMamma7 omg your trip sounds soooo nice! And enjoying food?!? Oh I can not wait! After like 2pm I can eat most things but I definitely am not enjoying them, either feel nauseated after or it's just kind of a "meh" experience. I think mostly I am just so utterly exhausted and weepy and irritable that it doesn't feel like I'm enjoying anything these days.
> 
> @doggylover ugh so so so sorry about the nausea!
> 
> @tdog I have severe hypoglycemia if I don't eat a certain way. I have to eat no sugar, low carbs and high protein/fat and it regulates. Good luck!
> 
> AFM like I said I just feel so garbage these days. This is my roughest first tri by far, and even then I know it's not nearly as bad as most women have it, my nausea is minimal (though smells and food aversions are extreme, especially the first half of the day), but I am just EXHAUSTED. I HATE it. I am so weepy and irritable too. I never felt this tired the first trimester, I usually feel ok energy-wise until the very end. A big part of it I'm sure is I'm not working out as I usually do and always have in the first trimester. Just did an online barre class this morning (I was going 5x a week before this god awful pandemic) so I hope to make that part of my routine. Still want to just go back to sleep, though!

ugh I feel for you. I kept getting nauseous and I could never work out why. It was like first and last thing... when I was hungry and after I’d eaten so basically all the time. If I could have not eaten... I happily would of. I just had to somehow eat what I was craving but never wanted the same thing twice. It was getting expensive and very difficult on lunch! There was a night I even went and picking up just avocado sushi because I didn’t want anything else.. they must have thought I was mad . Well done for coping! It will all be worth it :)


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes I never want the same thing twice either!

I am just struggling so much this time, mostly emotionally, just now I FLIPPED OUT when my 2 older kids were chasing each-other with open tubes of glitter glue... they are so well-behaved in general so it was so out-of-character for them and that’s just such a silly little kid thing to do, like I hardly had to react at all but I completely lost it I was SO ANGRY and then started raging about the house being a mess and my husband’s brother (he’s living with us cause it’s quarantine right now and we wouldn’t see him otherwise) walked in just as I was at my worst and then I got embarrassed he saw me like that and started weeping. I feel like a crazy person! Like actually crazy. This reminds me of my first pregnancy, which was HELL emotionally. My ones since then weren’t nearly as bad. I just don’t know how I’ll get through the next couple months (it turned a corner around 17 weeks the first time). I’m just utterly exhausted and can’t stand the way I am these days.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I'm doing fairly well. Heartburn has set in, it comes and goes. I am unable to eat any sugar treats, as it makes me sick! My two older kids went back to school this past week, they are so excited to get back to school and see their friends, and did extremely well for the first week. Works been going okay, I got really emotional (as we were very busy through the drive thru), and had an emotional breakdown :haha: my GM is also pregnant due in March, so she told me to go take a little break :) I also have my first ultrasound this upcoming Friday, will definitely be nice to have an "official" due date, we will also be announcing that evening as well, since it's my daughter's birthday party on Saturday, so I would like everyone to know before than. 

What's really sad, is having to listen to a video (for my psychology class) and the mom drowned her 5 kids. She really had a lot of issues, she was diagnosed with post partum depression, and doctor had suggested no more babies after the 4th, well she had the 5th one than went manic. Her name is Andrea Yates (true story!).


----------



## sunnydee

@KitteyKat2010 That's heart breaking...

Great to have your scan to look forward to! 

@MrsKatie I hear ya on the emotional outbursts! I thought I was being totally rational but my DH just told me that I've been so mean the last few weeks and short with the kids, I feel terrible now, hopefully passes soon! 

The insomnia is killing me, went to bed around 10 and lying awake in the middle of the night for 2 hours already, help!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Yes I never want the same thing twice either!
> 
> I am just struggling so much this time, mostly emotionally, just now I FLIPPED OUT when my 2 older kids were chasing each-other with open tubes of glitter glue... they are so well-behaved in general so it was so out-of-character for them and that’s just such a silly little kid thing to do, like I hardly had to react at all but I completely lost it I was SO ANGRY and then started raging about the house being a mess and my husband’s brother (he’s living with us cause it’s quarantine right now and we wouldn’t see him otherwise) walked in just as I was at my worst and then I got embarrassed he saw me like that and started weeping. I feel like a crazy person! Like actually crazy. This reminds me of my first pregnancy, which was HELL emotionally. My ones since then weren’t nearly as bad. I just don’t know how I’ll get through the next couple months (it turned a corner around 17 weeks the first time). I’m just utterly exhausted and can’t stand the way I am these days.

Glitter though. That shit is from the devil.


----------



## Pot_pie

Hello ladies. I realised I haven't properly introduced myself yet, sorry.

My name is Rachel, I'm based in the UK and I'm due some time at the end of March. I'm 40 and this is my third pregnancy. For one reason or another, I just can't relax :( We already told our families because it 'felt right' and although they're probably not thinking about everything anywhere near as much as I am, I do feel under pressure to _do well_.

Last Friday, I had a tiny bit of spotting and dropped everything to go to A&E. They did nothing of course and a private scan the next day revealed an oblivious bub. Yesterday, I couldn't find the HB myself so booked a private scan for today. I haven't slept a wink worrying about it, observing how crampy I was and then worrying about that, worrying about lack if symptoms, basically worry about everything 8-[

Anyway, so that's why I've been quiet. If all is good on the scan today, I'll join properly, ditch that doppler and _try_ to relax.

Rx


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, 

I went on a road trip with a few of my girlfirends yesterday. We went to a beach area down south. Had some food, walked around it was lovely. It absolutely annihilated me though. I was shattered when I got back. My sense of smell of is getting stronger. I can smell a knat fart from 20 paces. I am so constipated its horrible. I always suffer with it, but this is something else. What can I take thats safe? I've still not had any sickness, I'm hoping im one of the lucky ones.

I'm sorry some of you are really suffering. Biggest hugs


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Nixnax said:
 

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I went on a road trip with a few of my girlfirends yesterday. We went to a beach area down south. Had some food, walked around it was lovely. It absolutely annihilated me though. I was shattered when I got back. My sense of smell of is getting stronger. I can smell a knat fast from 20 paces. I am so constipated its horrible. I always suffer with it, but this is something else. What can I take thats safe? I've still not had any sickness, I'm hoping im one of the lucky ones.
> 
> I'm sorry some of you are really suffering. Biggest hugs

I had constipation really bad. I just kept trying to walk loads, made sure I was having bran flakes everyday and rye bread and more importantly.... I’d sit on the loo for ages until I’d go. Play a game or read something on your phone. Got there in the end! 
I try and avoid medication so don’t have any recommendations sorry!


----------



## Pot_pie

My digestive system has slowed waaaaay down and that causes pain but (tmi) the movements themselves can be loose when they're ready! I'm really prone to it.


----------



## Nixnax

I keep going to loo and nothing happens, then 2 days later it feels like im giving birth :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

Pot_pie said:


> Hello ladies. I realised I haven't properly introduced myself yet, sorry.
> 
> My name is Rachel, I'm based in the UK and I'm due some time at the end of March. I'm 40 and this is my third pregnancy. For one reason or another, I just can't relax :( We already told our families because it 'felt right' and although they're probably not thinking about everything anywhere near as much as I am, I do feel under pressure to _do well_.
> 
> Last Friday, I had a tiny bit of spotting and dropped everything to go to A&E. They did nothing of course and a private scan the next day revealed an oblivious bub. Yesterday, I couldn't find the HB myself so booked a private scan for today. I haven't slept a wink worrying about it, observing how crampy I was and then worrying about that, worrying about lack if symptoms, basically worry about everything 8-[
> 
> Anyway, so that's why I've been quiet. If all is good on the scan today, I'll join properly, ditch that doppler and _try_ to relax.
> 
> Rx

I’m sorry you’re feeling so on edge and worried this pregnancy. I feel sort of similar, in that I’ve almost convinced myself that either I’ll get to the 12 week scan and have had a missed mc, or that when baby is born there is going to be something dreadfully wrong. I don’t remember the same huge worry before (this is baby4), I always worry, but not to this extent. 

I hope your scan goes well today x



Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I went on a road trip with a few of my girlfirends yesterday. We went to a beach area down south. Had some food, walked around it was lovely. It absolutely annihilated me though. I was shattered when I got back. My sense of smell of is getting stronger. I can smell a knat fart from 20 paces. I am so constipated its horrible. I always suffer with it, but this is something else. What can I take thats safe? I've still not had any sickness, I'm hoping im one of the lucky ones.
> 
> I'm sorry some of you are really suffering. Biggest hugs

You should ask the pharmacist what’s safe to take at the minute, they’ll be able to give you some advice.


----------



## KylasBaby

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I went on a road trip with a few of my girlfirends yesterday. We went to a beach area down south. Had some food, walked around it was lovely. It absolutely annihilated me though. I was shattered when I got back. My sense of smell of is getting stronger. I can smell a knat fart from 20 paces. I am so constipated its horrible. I always suffer with it, but this is something else. What can I take thats safe? I've still not had any sickness, I'm hoping im one of the lucky ones.
> 
> I'm sorry some of you are really suffering. Biggest hugs

Mine has been the opposite! It’s slowed down to just once a day now but before I was super loose and going several times a day. I was SUPER constipated with my first. What I’m doing differently this time is I’m taking a prenatal probiotic and fiber capsules.


----------



## KylasBaby

Pot_pie said:


> Hello ladies. I realised I haven't properly introduced myself yet, sorry.
> 
> My name is Rachel, I'm based in the UK and I'm due some time at the end of March. I'm 40 and this is my third pregnancy. For one reason or another, I just can't relax :( We already told our families because it 'felt right' and although they're probably not thinking about everything anywhere near as much as I am, I do feel under pressure to _do well_.
> 
> Last Friday, I had a tiny bit of spotting and dropped everything to go to A&E. They did nothing of course and a private scan the next day revealed an oblivious bub. Yesterday, I couldn't find the HB myself so booked a private scan for today. I haven't slept a wink worrying about it, observing how crampy I was and then worrying about that, worrying about lack if symptoms, basically worry about everything 8-[
> 
> Anyway, so that's why I've been quiet. If all is good on the scan today, I'll join properly, ditch that doppler and _try_ to relax.
> 
> Rx

I’m sorry you’re so worried. I was like that until my 8 week ultrasound. Then less but still worried until my 12 week scan. Now I’m just like “meh” lol. It’s a worrying time for sure. I wish you all the luck with your scan!


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover f*ing glitter!!!!! I can’t! 

@KitteyKat2010 that’s horrifying :(

@Nixnax walking is the only thing that helped my constipation. It’s brutal! oh and magnesium, I take natural calm.

@Pot_pie I hope your scan was great!

@sunnydee insomnia is the bane of my existence. I have had it badly since I was a kid and when I’m pregnant it’s next level. I wake around 2am to pee or cause a kid comes in and that’s it, I’m up. I might drift off for 30 mins or so around 5am but my 19-month-old never sleeps past 5:30am off the boob... then he nurses 5:30or so-7/7:30 am nonstop. He dozes while nursing but I sure as heck cannot sleep. People who fall asleep when their heads hit the pillow (like my husband!), I can’t even express how jealous that makes me, it’s like this impossible superpower. I would give anything to be able to do that. I never have!


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie we must have married twin brothers. My husband’s head hits the pillow and he’s gone until morning. Meanwhile I’m beside him while the almost2yo shouts for boobies half the night, and then the 4yo night have a whim he needs me to scratch his nose or something. Husband sleeps on. Then in the morning kids descend on me. He sleeps on beside us. I could throttle him!!


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> @MrsKatie we must have married twin brothers. My husband’s head hits the pillow and he’s gone until morning. Meanwhile I’m beside him while the almost2yo shouts for boobies half the night, and then the 4yo night have a whim he needs me to scratch his nose or something. Husband sleeps on. Then in the morning kids descend on me. He sleeps on beside us. I could throttle him!!

mines exactly the same!! He done 1 night feed with our oldest and couldn’t even manage that without waking me and asking me to take over (Id went into the spare room for the night) he falls asleep instantly! He also manages to have baths and meals in peace I can’t even pee in peace #-o


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

Ahhh i don't get notifications on this thread there was 200+ messages so I only read a few, sorry! 

Hope your scan went okay today pot pie
And that everyone else is doing okay! 

I am also very worried, Ive had a mmc before and can't find baby yet with the doppler ‍♀️ but its still really early so trying not to freak about it. I am nauseous pretty much all day and the idea of any food makes me wanna vom, I had strawberries and icecream for dinner tonight lol x


----------



## sunnydee

@MrsKatie Yes that's my husband too! I was awake from 2 until about 5 last night and then kids were awake at 6.30 so I got up with them while he slept on! So the minute he came downstairs this morning I went up to bed and had a 2 hour nap... bliss! That's like my first nap since my first pregnancy lol going to try do that at the weekends now to make up for lost sleep.


----------



## MrsKatie

Haha yes how do they sleep so well?!? To be fair my DH is the hardest worker and most selfless person I know, whatever I ask of him he does without complaint, whether it’s take over at 2am or get up with the kids in the morning, he’s never ever said no. I’m just jealous he can pass out the way he can!

@xmumofgirlsx i never heard the heartbeat with a Doppler before 10 weeks, I’m sure you’re fine!


----------



## KylasBaby

xmumofgirlsx said:


> Ahhh i don't get notifications on this thread there was 200+ messages so I only read a few, sorry!
> 
> Hope your scan went okay today pot pie
> And that everyone else is doing okay!
> 
> I am also very worried, Ive had a mmc before and can't find baby yet with the doppler ‍♀️ but its still really early so trying not to freak about it. I am nauseous pretty much all day and the idea of any food makes me wanna vom, I had strawberries and icecream for dinner tonight lol x

I couldn’t find it with this one until between 9-10 weeks and that was with propping my hips up and full bladder. The works. Lol. With DD it wasn’t until 10 weeks.


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you for the tips ladies. 

Ugh the sickness has hit, I havent actually been sick but I feel in the edge of it today. 6+ 5 today and have our scan tomorrow at 4:30pm. :happydance:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Nixnax said:


> Thank you for the tips ladies.
> 
> Ugh the sickness has hit, I havent actually been sick but I feel in the edge of it today. 6+ 5 today and have our scan tomorrow at 4:30pm. :happydance:

Awww so soon! I can’t wait for ours on Saturday! Got no idea what to expect or how we will react with it being our first. I know you’re the same so let me know what it’s like! 

I usually sleep well until I got pregnant haha. Been really struggling on holiday though as the bed just isn’t big enough. We have a huge bed at home and I just don’t understand how couples share smaller beds... I’m not a cuddler at all! I keep napping here in the afternoon on the sofa to get through the day!


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Thank you for the tips ladies.
> 
> Ugh the sickness has hit, I havent actually been sick but I feel in the edge of it today. 6+ 5 today and have our scan tomorrow at 4:30pm. :happydance:

Oh no, I hope your sickness doesn’t last long. I’m very rarely sick (maybe twice in my first pregnancy, and once in my second) but the nausea is not easy either. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## sunnydee

I thought the nausea had started to pass but today has been rough, I was trying to cook dinner and actually gagging at the thought of eating salmon and brocolli which is normally a favourite! 
All I want to eat is carbs, cheese and crunchy fruit like apples and grapes


----------



## WannaBMamma7

sunnydee said:


> I thought the nausea had started to pass but today has been rough, I was trying to cook dinner and actually gagging at the thought of eating salmon and brocolli which is normally a favourite!
> All I want to eat is carbs, cheese and crunchy fruit like apples and grapes

Fingers crossed it passes soon. Mine is almost gone now at 11 weeks. But my goodness the fatigue, faintness, dizziness and thirst have come back with a vengeance! Could be the heat cos of being on holiday as well but wow. 
Just eat what you want to eat for now!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Fingers crossed the nausea eases up for you ladies who have it! Thankfully, I have not gotten sick so far! With it being my 4th pregnancy, I know what to expect, so maybe that's the thing. I constantly keep water at my side at work, and I'm able to eat whenever. I have my scan this Friday, so incredibly excited, and with everything it will be nice to have an official due date :) 

I got a psychic reading done on this pregnancy (I have with all of them!), she has always been right with due dates/personality and sex. She is saying that this one will be a little girl, very laid back (which maybe is why my pregnancy has been a breeze, so far!, except the spotting a few weeks back), and she is due around the 4th month (April)! So exciting. We would really like another girl since we have a girl, and two boys...just to even it out! I will be the only one finding out, as my DH and my family doesn't want to know. So will definitely be interesting.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax how was the scan???

i was worried yesterday cause my symptoms eased and they have come back with a vengeance today!! So rough but also reassuring.


----------



## MrsKatie

Also I only managed to sleep from 1-2am and then from 6:15-6:45 (roughly). I was joking with my friend I have the hyperemesis of insomnia!


----------



## alex_22

Does anyone else get dull period type cramps almost daily? They’re not painful just uncomfortable, I thought by almost 15 weeks they’d be gone by now


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsKatie said:


> Also I only managed to sleep from 1-2am and then from 6:15-6:45 (roughly). I was joking with my friend I have the hyperemesis of insomnia!

ugh I’m sorry. I get nasty pregnancy insomnia too so I can empathize. It’s the worst!



alex_22 said:


> Does anyone else get dull period type cramps almost daily? They’re not painful just uncomfortable, I thought by almost 15 weeks they’d be gone by now

No, sorry. I only had like an hour of cramping and that was somewhere in week 7 I believe. Though I did sneeze in bed last night and it hurt my lower abdomen SO BAD! It’s been pretty sore today but not crampy sore.


----------



## KylasBaby

Baby is snuggled up with her placenta currently. DD1 was too at this time. So it’s hard to catch her on the Doppler unless I dig around it. Caught her though :)


----------



## MrsKatie

Guys I’m having a total freak out - I Just lost a big mucusy blob that was just like when I’ve lost my mucus plug in labor. Not bloody at all but wtf?!? Have you guys had discharge like that at all? Waiting for nurse to call back :(


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie how are doing? Any more blobs? Did the nurse call you? Hope you're OK.

I had my scan yesterday. It was lush. Baby was being shy and kept hiding. The nurse was getting a different size reading with each time she tried. She said im somewhere in the 6 week range. I make myself 7 weeks tomorrow so I'll take that. Saw a lovely good hearbeat and managed to take a video for DH to see hello squishy


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> @MrsKatie how are doing? Any more blobs? Did the nurse call you? Hope you're OK.
> 
> I had my scan yesterday. It was lush. Baby was being shy and kept hiding. The nurse was getting a different size reading with each time she tried. She said im somewhere in the 6 week range. I make myself 7 weeks tomorrow so I'll take that. Saw a lovely good hearbeat and managed to take a video for DH to see hello squishy
> 
> View attachment 1087386

Yey hello baby :) xx

@MrsKatie I've had that for a few weeks now I did with Heidi aswell I went on to have her at 37+1 you mucus plug regenerates as long as no blood and no pain should be all fine xx

Afm have my 12 week scan in an hour so excited xx


----------



## Nixnax

@tdog Yay good luck for your scan. So exciting


----------



## doggylover

Good luck, @tdog! 

@Nixnax lovely scan pic! So glad you had a good experience and got to hear the HB.

@MrsKatie what did your nurse say?


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@MrsKatie hope the nurse has said everything is okay. 

@Nixnax awww so happy for you. Bet you’re so relieved now :) 

@tdog good luck with your scan xx


----------



## doggylover

I am hungry ALL THE TIME. I had 3 weetabix for breakfast, which is a ridiculous amount I think. Then went swimming with my 2yo and was so hungry when I got back, I had four slices of toast. And I could keep going. 
Ravenous. I do not recall this from previous pregnancies :-k


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax beautiful picture! Congratulations!

the nurse never called me back so I guess they’re not concerned? Sure would be nice to hear back though! No blood at all and I talked to a friend who had it too while pregnant so hoping it’s ok.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Has anyone else not told anyone yet? I find myself telling strangers in shops and restaurants but I’ve gotten to the point where I don’t really want to tell friends/family but I don’t know why. I was excited to at first but I think I’m worried people won’t be happy for me like I’d expect. My dating scan is 23 September so we are going to start telling people after that but might tell some after we go for our private scan this weekend. I’m just dreading it now.


----------



## KylasBaby

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Has anyone else not told anyone yet? I find myself telling strangers in shops and restaurants but I’ve gotten to the point where I don’t really want to tell friends/family but I don’t know why. I was excited to at first but I think I’m worried people won’t be happy for me like I’d expect. My dating scan is 23 September so we are going to start telling people after that but might tell some after we go for our private scan this weekend. I’m just dreading it now.

How far along are you? I told my mom at just before 6 weeks bc we own a day are together and I wasn’t feeling well then. But no one else until after my 12 week ultrasound.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

KylasBaby said:


> How far along are you? I told my mom at just before 6 weeks bc we own a day are together and I wasn’t feeling well then. But no one else until after my 12 week ultrasound.

I’m 10+2 so getting closer to 12 weeks when we were going to tell everyone. I’ve just not even told anyone we were going to try in case there were any issues so it’s just going to be a big surprise. We don’t really like it when people share the news on social media either as we’d rather do it more personally but I think it’s just going to be emotional how everyone reacts!


----------



## doggylover

I told my friends only because another friend announced she was pregnant (just found out) and it felt weird not to. I’ve always told them straight away. But we haven’t told anyone else and won’t for as long as possible. I actually find it really awkward telling people. Just like “hey fancy an update on my uterus?” :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

doggylover said:


> I told my friends only because another friend announced she was pregnant (just found out) and it felt weird not to. I’ve always told them straight away. But we haven’t told anyone else and won’t for as long as possible. I actually find it really awkward telling people. Just like “hey fancy an update on my uterus?” :haha:

Hahaha


----------



## tdog

Sorry not been on been so busy today baby was being so naughty wouldn't keep still to get the measurements lol, the photo I got was crap aswell I've booked a private scan so DH can come with me on Sunday but all is good and my dates are spot on :) xx


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> Sorry not been on been so busy today baby was being so naughty wouldn't keep still to get the measurements lol, the photo I got was crap aswell I've booked a private scan so DH can come with me on Sunday but all is good and my dates are spot on :) xx

Great news :mrgreen:


----------



## WannaBMamma7

doggylover said:


> I told my friends only because another friend announced she was pregnant (just found out) and it felt weird not to. I’ve always told them straight away. But we haven’t told anyone else and won’t for as long as possible. I actually find it really awkward telling people. Just like “hey fancy an update on my uterus?” :haha:

Haha I think that’s part of it. I’ve got no idea how to tell them. Wish I’d grow a massive bump so I don’t have to and they can see for themselves!


----------



## doggylover

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Haha I think that’s part of it. I’ve got no idea how to tell them. Wish I’d grow a massive bump so I don’t have to and they can see for themselves!

Yeah with my first pregnancy I just never said anything (apart from to close family and friends) until it was really obvious and people were like “is it ok to say now that you’re pregnant?!” to be honest a lot of our friends we don’t get to see much atm anyway, with everyone haviby work and families, so quite often we just leave it until the baby arrives and then go “oh we had another one”.


----------



## sunnydee

I hate telling people too, we have told family and some friends, I only have a few more that I want to tell and then I'll just let the news travel that way haha

What is normal weight gain for first trimester? I don't think I gained in previous 1st tri but this time is shocking!
I've been more nauseous this time but must be eating more junk than I thought!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

sunnydee said:


> I hate telling people too, we have told family and some friends, I only have a few more that I want to tell and then I'll just let the news travel that way haha
> 
> What is normal weight gain for first trimester? I don't think I gained in previous 1st tri but this time is shocking!
> I've been more nauseous this time but must be eating more junk than I thought!

Glad it’s not just me. Feel like I’m being a little ungrateful but I don’t really like being centre of attention haha.

ummm I think it’s just a couple pounds for first trimester. I’ve lost 4/5 pounds cos of the nausea and struggling to eat but I bet when I weigh myself after Greece I will have gained! Maybe just try and get some walks in?


----------



## sunnydee

Panic over haha I weighed myself again this morning and was back at normal weight, phew! Must have been the scales off or maybe just extra bloated after dinner! Won't be weighing myself in the evening again that's for sure! Lol

Yeah I don't like being the centre of attention, even when I got married there was less than 20 guests! I would've actually preferred to elope!


----------



## doggylover

I have to constantly snack until about 4pm to keep the nausea at bay. So I’m gonna be a whale soon :shock:


----------



## sunnydee

Me too I've been eating so often and mostly carbs is the easiest thing to curb the nausea too


----------



## MrsKatie

In the morning i could pass for not pregnant... but come 3pm? Watch out. I can’t go anywhere it’s so obvious!

There are terrible wildfires here and they’re evacuating the neighboring cities/towns. One of my friends just lost her (brand new, just moved in last month) house a couple days ago. The air is so bad here it’s dangerous to be outside, the kids are losing their minds! Just hope we don’t have to evacuate and it rains soon. So on brand for 2020!


----------



## KylasBaby

I haven’t weighed myself in months. Like months before pregnancy lol. They weighed me at the OB but I didn’t look. I’m much happier haha. I’m not pigging out, I’m having lots of healthy things so if I’m hungry I’m gonna eat. I’m much more relaxed this pregnancy. It’s surprising given my personality but with most things I’m just like “meh.” I’ll gain what I gain. I was already overweight beforehand but meh lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Any of my second tri mamas not done a social media announcement? Either myself or my mouthy 5 year old have told family and people we see on a regular basis, but I haven’t posted on social media yet. Just booked our fall pics with the photographer I've been using since I was pregnant with DD and she’s gonna take some announcement pics too! It’s the day after my anatomy ultrasound so I’ll be 20 weeks :)


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> Any of my second tri mamas not done a social media announcement? Either myself or my mouthy 5 year old have told family and people we see on a regular basis, but I haven’t posted on social media yet. Just booked our fall pics with the photographer I've been using since I was pregnant with DD and she’s gonna take some announcement pics too! It’s the day after my anatomy ultrasound so I’ll be 20 weeks :)

I'll be in second tri tomorrow haven't said anything on social yet but with this being my 6th pregnancy I have a lot of judgemental people on there :shrug: finally told work the other day I had to I work at sons school but have to lift tables and stuff xx


----------



## MrsKatie

I am not on social media at all and don’t know how I’ll announce in general, I feel the same it is awkward telling people! It’s easier to let my kids tell them once they know honestly!


----------



## doggylover

I don’t do a social media announcement. Anyone we see regularly soon finds out from the size of me, and Close friends further away I may text at some point. Anyone else just finds out when they pop out (not that they pop out :haha: once I get sliced and diced)


----------



## tdog

We told the other kids last night my 8year old was happy :) my 6 year old said no your not :rofl: and my 5 year old went uh :haha: xx


----------



## MrsKatie

My symptoms have been way better the last couple days, energy up and less issues with food... I want to enjoy it but it’s worrisome too! I am 8 weeks today. I feel like I remember this happening around this time or even earlier with precious pregnancies too.


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie my nausea went away at 7.5 weeks yet to return again. Enjoy it!


----------



## doggylover

I’m having a nausea free day, which is so welcome after a very hard week :) but I’m so tired today I can’t even enjoy it ](*,)


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies,

Sorry ive been quite, I was getting ready for holiday and now I'm on holiday. I have to graze on food all day, as soon as my stomach is empty I feel queezy. Still no real sickness to speak of, just the odd wave lasting a few mins. We walked 6 miles today around one of the lakes and I was pooped after. Had a nap and woke up with burning sinus'. Yay a cold is on the way.... just what i need on holiday. 

I've told a few friends and my brother as we're best friends. I havent told the rest of the family yet, we are waiting until all of the downs testing and 12 wk scan is over with.


----------



## tdog

Hey ladies I'm now in second tri :yipee: still get sick here and there tho, well my 6 year old still didn't believe me this morn so had to show the crap scan photo then he said when's baby here I want it here now :rofl: he is like me so impatient xx


----------



## KylasBaby

@tdog welcome to second tri!


----------



## Nixnax

@tdog yay 2nd tri, congrats


----------



## sunnydee

Congrats @tdog And @KylasBaby in 2nd tri!


----------



## MrsKatie

Second trimester! Congratulations, ladies! I can't wait.

My best friend and her wife welcomed their son on the 9th, they keep sending me pictures and I'm like OMG I CAN NOT WAIT. Snuggly little newborns!!! The best!


----------



## tdog

Thank you ladies it seems to have dragged :shrug: I have aother scan Sunday dh wanted to be there but couldn't at the hospital :( xx


----------



## SCgirl

Still super sick. Tired of it!

almost 12w- and feeling like I’m already experiencing Braxton-Hicks... I had them a ton from like 18 weeks in prior pregnancies, but this seems ridiculously early. Other pregnancies I could easily tell what it was, but currently tough bc the uterus is still so low. Even had one or two that were painful over the last 12-24h- I have an appointment Tuesday- hopefully not a bad sign, and will ask about it then assuming nothing more happens (I have tons of stretching pains- this is totally different.)


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@tdog congrats on 2nd tri! Can’t wait to get there :)

@Nixnax enjoy your holiday :) 

We had a private scan today where from the size or the baby they estimated I’m at 9+6 but I think our original date still seems to make more sense or 10+6. Will see what the hospital says at my dating scan. Everything was fine and it was surreal to see the little bean moving so much! It even looks like it was waving! The heart beat was good at 180bpm but DH still isn’t really reacting or finding it weird or anything! Wonder when the penny will drop for him!


----------



## tdog

Had a scan today at private clinic unfortunately dh couldn't come babysitter let us down :( but here a few pics of baby and yawning lol it's a hard life :rofl: xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Aw hi babies!!!


----------



## SY92

yay to you amazing ladies hitting 2nd Tri!
& Welcome to the new comers!
​I have my 12 week scan in the morning and Im terrified.. ​
well let you know how it goes <3
​:flower:​


----------



## tdog

SY92 said:


> yay to you amazing ladies hitting 2nd Tri!
> & Welcome to the new comers!
> 
> I have my 12 week scan in the morning and Im terrified..
> well let you know how it goes <3
> 
> :flower:​


Yey good luck lovely I'm sure everything will be perfect xx


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> Yey good luck lovely I'm sure everything will be perfect xx

thankyou hun *fingers crossed* 

Your scan pics are soo clear & precious <3 xo


----------



## KylasBaby

@WannaBMamma7 @tdog congrats on good scans!! Hi babies!!


----------



## KylasBaby

SY92 said:


> yay to you amazing ladies hitting 2nd Tri!
> & Welcome to the new comers!
> 
> I have my 12 week scan in the morning and Im terrified..
> well let you know how it goes <3
> 
> :flower:​

Best of luck!!


----------



## MrsKatie

8+2 and the nausea/aversions are back with a vengeance. Ugh just forcing down food so I don’t pass out. I have severe hypoglycemia and I can’t go without eating. My energy is ok at least but ugh.


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie sorry you’re feeling so awful :hugs:

@tdog and @WannaBMamma7 lovely scan pictures!!! Glad all is well in there! 

good luck for your scan @SY92 

AFM, over the weekend I barely felt sick at all and enjoyed every second of the break. It’s back again today but not as badly. I’m going to ring the dr tomorrow to get my referral to hospital done, and also get some anti-nausea tablets. Really hope they don’t give me any crap about getting them. Even though the last few days haven’t been bad I know from last pregnancy it can come back just as badly and want to be ready.


----------



## tdog

Oh no @doggylover so sorry about the sickness I thought mine had gone aswell but I was so wrong :( xx


----------



## playgirl666

How is everyone doing? I have my booking in appointment over the phone tomorrow then a blood test to see if i was a diabetic before I got pregnant, im already on 4 metformin and 2 different insulins! X


----------



## doggylover

playgirl666 said:


> How is everyone doing? I have my booking in appointment over the phone tomorrow then a blood test to see if i was a diabetic before I got pregnant, im already on 4 metformin and 2 different insulins! X

Gosh I didn’t even know different insulin’s were a thing. Sounds like a lot for you to be dealing with while pregnant. 

I finally got my meds from the dr today. It was a trainee who phoned me back (only phone appointments atm) so I just said “I’m too sick. I need cyclezine” and she just went “oh ok” \\:D/

I also need to self refer this time but have to print the form off yet and send it off. Baby will probably be here by the time I get round to that :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

Nothing to report here. Same stuff different day. Not as tired as before, skin is chilling the heck out finally, still feeling occasional little pops. Have an elective ultrasound Saturday for me and DD. She can’t come to anything and this is the only place around that allows anyone under 18.


----------



## tdog

playgirl666 said:


> How is everyone doing? I have my booking in appointment over the phone tomorrow then a blood test to see if i was a diabetic before I got pregnant, im already on 4 metformin and 2 different insulins! X

I can't take 4 metformin makes me sick but I'm on nova rapid for meals and lantus for night xx


----------



## alex_22

Sorry I’ve been mia lately, trying to juggle work, school, a house and fight off a cold has had me wiped out! 16 weeks today and we have our gender scan in 2 days. I have a feeling I have an anterior placenta as whenever I have the Doppler on I can hear baby kicking away like mad but I’ve only felt what I think could maybe be movement twice so I’m looking forward to finding out where this placenta is nearly as much as I’m looking forward to finding out if baby is indeed a pink one, how’s everyone doing?


----------



## MrsKatie

@alex_22 omg 16 weeks already that’s crazy!! Do you have a feeling boy or girl?

the air has been “hazardous” for a straight week now from the fires, the kids literally haven’t stepped foot outside in a full week, we are going absolutely insane. Hope it clears soon!

My nausea is worse today than it’s been so far, it’s so uncomfortable! I’m able to eat some though so at least there’s that. Frozen blueberries are awesome. My kids love them too. I keep finishing what they don’t!

8+4 and this belly is insane. My ultrasound is in 16 days and if all looks good we will tell the kids then. Though I’m sure they suspect cause look at this nonsense.


----------



## tdog

MrsKatie said:


> @alex_22 omg 16 weeks already that’s crazy!! Do you have a feeling boy or girl?
> 
> the air has been “hazardous” for a straight week now from the fires, the kids literally haven’t stepped foot outside in a full week, we are going absolutely insane. Hope it clears soon!
> 
> My nausea is worse today than it’s been so far, it’s so uncomfortable! I’m able to eat some though so at least there’s that. Frozen blueberries are awesome. My kids love them too. I keep finishing what they don’t!
> 
> 8+4 and this belly is insane. My ultrasound is in 16 days and if all looks good we will tell the kids then. Though I’m sure they suspect cause look at this nonsense.
> 
> View attachment 1087740

Awww loving the bump pic :) sorry about the nauseous tho :( I'm like that atm some days OK some days not :cry: I keep having hypos aswell when I'm driving its so scary :cry: xx


----------



## alex_22

MrsKatie said:


> @alex_22 omg 16 weeks already that’s crazy!! Do you have a feeling boy or girl?
> 
> the air has been “hazardous” for a straight week now from the fires, the kids literally haven’t stepped foot outside in a full week, we are going absolutely insane. Hope it clears soon!
> 
> My nausea is worse today than it’s been so far, it’s so uncomfortable! I’m able to eat some though so at least there’s that. Frozen blueberries are awesome. My kids love them too. I keep finishing what they don’t!
> 
> 8+4 and this belly is insane. My ultrasound is in 16 days and if all looks good we will tell the kids then. Though I’m sure they suspect cause look at this nonsense.
> 
> View attachment 1087740

I took a sneak peek test and it come back girl, I feel like this pregnancy has been much more similar to DDS so I’ll be shocked if it isn’t a girl. Oh no are the fires out now? How long are you expecting it to still be hazardous? That is such a lovely little bump! I’m surprised your kids haven’t already noticed you’re pregnant


----------



## alex_22

tdog said:


> Awww loving the bump pic :) sorry about the nauseous tho :( I'm like that atm some days OK some days not :cry: I keep having hypos aswell when I'm driving its so scary :cry: xx

It’s rumoured that the north east are going into local lockdown on Friday have you heard?


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh my oldest totally knows. She’s been asking me if I have a baby in my tummy since before 5 weeks. She just picks up on stuff. Haven’t confirmed yet though but she won’t be surprised.

i just rescheduled my first appointment for next Friday instead of the one after. So only 9 more days until my ultrasound! So hope it goes ok.


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie love the bump pic! I look similar, so hard to hide from people. So sorry about your nausea, I’m right there with you :(

@alex_22 so exciting for your scan!! Hope it goes well, looking forward to the news!

I’m so ill today. Tried to go downstairs after putting the toddler to bed and didn’t even manage 5 minutes. I took my medication today so I don’t know why I felt so awful :brat:


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> It’s rumoured that the north east are going into local lockdown on Friday have you heard?

Oh man haven't heard nothing but I heard its probably boro that's more affected :shrug: xx


----------



## Nixnax

Aww hi babies. Lovely scan pics.

Ugh this holiday has sucked. I've come down with such a bad cold. I've not had the energy to do anything at all. The cough I have is horrendous. DH is coming down with it now as well. 

I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, and aside from the cold I've been feeling pretty good. I was chatting to my mum today and i told her I was pregnant. She was so happy. She also said that her 3 pregnancies were a "breeze" so hopefully I'll follow in her footsteps


----------



## sunnydee

MrsKatie said:


> @alex_22 omg 16 weeks already that’s crazy!! Do you have a feeling boy or girl?
> 
> the air has been “hazardous” for a straight week now from the fires, the kids literally haven’t stepped foot outside in a full week, we are going absolutely insane. Hope it clears soon!
> 
> My nausea is worse today than it’s been so far, it’s so uncomfortable! I’m able to eat some though so at least there’s that. Frozen blueberries are awesome. My kids love them too. I keep finishing what they don’t!
> 
> 8+4 and this belly is insane. My ultrasound is in 16 days and if all looks good we will tell the kids then. Though I’m sure they suspect cause look at this nonsense.
> 
> View attachment 1087740

Oh that's horrible that the air is so bad, I'm sure it just makes the nausea even worse, I used to live in BC and the air gets so bad there from the fires too, I remember being stuck inside for the last month of my pregnancy and it was awful with the heat and no air con! Hopefully the nausea eases off for you!
Lovely bump pic!


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> Aww hi babies. Lovely scan pics.
> 
> Ugh this holiday has sucked. I've come down with such a bad cold. I've not had the energy to do anything at all. The cough I have is horrendous. DH is coming down with it now as well.
> 
> I'm 8 weeks tomorrow, and aside from the cold I've been feeling pretty good. I was chatting to my mum today and i told her I was pregnant. She was so happy. She also said that her 3 pregnancies were a "breeze" so hopefully I'll follow in her footsteps

Oh no so sorry about the cold I've always had a 'pregnancy cold' but I've been coughing loads 2 people stare I'm like it's just a little cough go away :rofl: hope you both feel better soon xx


----------



## tdog

Nearly 14 weeks :haha: xx


----------



## playgirl666

Waiting on my blood results should be around 2 today, also got diabetic clinic this morning, midiwfe told me I will be under consultant care so that means I will be indiced around 37 weeks, which would be perfect as hubby will be on half term then! He works in a private school, hope everyone is doing ok :) x


----------



## tdog

playgirl666 said:


> Waiting on my blood results should be around 2 today, also got diabetic clinic this morning, midiwfe told me I will be under consultant care so that means I will be indiced around 37 weeks, which would be perfect as hubby will be on half term then! He works in a private school, hope everyone is doing ok :) x

I hate the wait it's awful :( I'm under consultant aswell keep having hypos tho had another while driving was awful :( xx


----------



## playgirl666

tdog said:


> I hate the wait it's awful :( I'm under consultant aswell keep having hypos tho had another while driving was awful :( xx

I hope ur ok, its not good :( xx


----------



## tdog

playgirl666 said:


> I hope ur ok, its not good :( xx

I'm OK now just so scary just crap when happens tho I have them often now think I'm prob doing to much insulin tbh :shrug: xx


----------



## Nixnax

tdog said:


> Oh no so sorry about the cold I've always had a 'pregnancy cold' but I've been coughing loads 2 people stare I'm like it's just a little cough go away :rofl: hope you both feel better soon xx

I know right. Eveeyone keeps looking at me like I have covid... nope it's definitely a cold :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

My allergies have been kicking my butt! I have a bit of a cough and am super congested, runny nose....I feel everyone forgets that stuff still exists right now. Like I’ve had allergy issues since I was in diapers. I know what it is. They get so much worse during pregnancy. It’s not Covid! Allergies still exist. Colds still exist. Infections still exist. I got into a battle with one of the doctors at DDs pediatricians office a few weeks ago bc she had an ear infection (fever, saying nothing but her ear hurt) and he kept saying she’s not an underwater swimmer so it’s not an ear infection and she needs a Covid test...I hate him but that’s another story. And U am one of the most cautious person with Covid. So don’t tell me it’s Covid when it’s not. 

end rant lol

Anyway I’ve been waking up between 2-3:30 for like a week now. It’s getting old. I’m tired. Started drinking coffee again. Sleep has forsaken me.


----------



## KylasBaby

Had an OB appointment today. I know from my 12 week ultrasound and my home Doppler that baby is hiding behind the placenta (DD1 was the same at this age). I was there for a heartbeat check today and I was hoping she didn’t cooperate so my OB would need to give me a quickie ultrasound. Baby girl was a rockstar. Lol. Got my little quickie handheld ultrasound. My OB said I have a beautiful placenta and baby has nice eye sockets....uhh thanks? Haha. She did that creepy look at us and look like an alien thing. OB said it’s her favorite and so cute. Nope. I think it’s creepy AF haha. Got my flu shot too. I’ll see her again immediately after my 20 week ultrasound.

Despite my incredible belly right now I’m only up 4lbs!! My PCOS issues seem to fix themselves during pregnancy so I gain weight like a normal person which is nice. 

Oh and she had hiccups ❤️

I have an elective ultrasound with DD1 Saturday :)
16 weeks today!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Just found my first dark facial hair on my chain. Is that what pregnancy does to us???? Aaaah.

aww so cute to see all your bumps and good news on everyone’s scans/appointments.

Ive been so busy at work that it’s just making time fly. I feel stuffy and always seem to wake up with a blocked nose. I’ve bought an air purifier as I wanted one for the nursery but want to see if it has any health benefits for us as well! 

I’m almost 12 weeks now... so symptoms are definitely better but I still weigh less than when I got pregnant! Headache today is horrific though. 

I was tempted to tell work this week but decided I should wait for my scan next week. Was meant to see a friend tonight and was going to tell her but she’s re-arranged. My brother is coming later tonight though and I don’t know whether to tell him or not. It will be the first person so I’m so nervous!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Chin* that is haha.


----------



## KylasBaby

@WannaBMamma7 I have chin hair regularly due to PCOS, but definitely a lot more since being pregnant. I love needing a mask to go anywhere. Covers that right up haha. I’m
Super stuffy too. Have been since ovulation! I take Zyrtec in the AM and Benadryl before bed. All I can do. I have allergies but they’re usually well controlled. Thanks extra blood flow lol


----------



## tdog

Just sent my images in and this is what they say :) won't no till birth tho xx


----------



## SCgirl

Had a routine 12w visit (12w4d today). At the end of the appt she grabbed the Doppler.... and couldn’t find a heartbeat.

So had an unplanned ultrasound. Found baby with a heart rate around 164, measuring 13w1d, moving around and sucking it’s thumb. So things look ok! A bit bummed that this is pregnancy three of three with an anterior placenta. 

still sick. Got another rx to hopefully help the severe daily headaches I’ve had almost 3w now... just awful stuff that are hopefully just due to hormones and hope they go away soon.

Grabbed the NIPT kit while there- should hear back in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## tdog

SCgirl said:


> Had a routine 12w visit (12w4d today). At the end of the appt she grabbed the Doppler.... and couldn’t find a heartbeat.
> 
> So had an unplanned ultrasound. Found baby with a heart rate around 164, measuring 13w1d, moving around and sucking it’s thumb. So things look ok! A bit bummed that this is pregnancy three of three with an anterior placenta.
> 
> still sick. Got another rx to hopefully help the severe daily headaches I’ve had almost 3w now... just awful stuff that are hopefully just due to hormones and hope they go away soon.
> 
> Grabbed the NIPT kit while there- should hear back in 1-2 weeks.

Awww so glad everything fine :) sorry about anterior placenta tho hope the nipt comes back quick for you :) xx

Afm I got my results back baby is low risk for having downs :) xx


----------



## alex_22

:pink:ITS A GIRL :pink:


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> :pink:ITS A GIRL :pink:
> 
> View attachment 1087812

Yayyy!!! Glad these sneak peeks have been right lately. I’ll officially add that to the front. She have a name?


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Yayyy!!! Glad these sneak peeks have been right lately. I’ll officially add that to the front. She have a name?

I was so nervous incase it was wrong after all the pink I’ve already been buying :haha: No name yet, we did like Ayla but we’ve gone off it now it’s so hard choosing a name!! :dohh:


----------



## KylasBaby

That was me with Ella. Loved it until I knew it was a girl then my love for it faded lol. 

I have my Elective “gender” Ultrasound tomorrow even though I know through NIPT. Just an excuse to see her and for DD1 to come. Though i do like to make sure the external parts match the dna lol


----------



## MrsKatie

@alex_22, huge congratulations!!! I forget, what number baby is this for you? Names are so hard! We never settled on one until we met the baby! Our boys didn't have a name for so long, our youngest was a whole day old before we named him.


----------



## MrsKatie

I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow and the nausea, headaches, fatigue, RAGE/weeping/both at once, severe insomnia... they're just getting to me. I am so grateful for symptoms and so reassured. But this is also the hardest first tri BY FAR. I've always had it so easy, and never lost my energy until the bitter end (like after 37 weeks). Maybe because it's baby 5, maybe because I'm 38, but man it's really rough. I have my first scan in a week, it cannot come soon enough!!!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@KylasBaby haha great. Looking forward to having a full beard by the time the baby is born then :p

@SCgirl glad everything was okay at your scan :)

@tdog thats good news about your baby being low risk. I’m glad we’re all getting on a bit with things so we can starting being less worried about all the concerns! I’m almost at the end of my 12th week so glad miscarriage changes are decreasing.

@alex_22 congrats on it being a girl!! I know some people go for Isla too which is different :) 

AFM I told my brother yesterday! He was the first person I told and he seemed happy for me which was a relief and he seems to think my parents will be over the moon. I’m hoping he’s right. We’ve booked flights to go see them in a couple weeks to tell them so hopefully COVID doesn’t get in the way of that. Really want to tell people face to face where we can.


----------



## alex_22

MrsKatie said:


> @alex_22, huge congratulations!!! I forget, what number baby is this for you? Names are so hard! We never settled on one until we met the baby! Our boys didn't have a name for so long, our youngest was a whole day old before we named him.

This is baby number 3 for us, we already have 1 of each 

thank you very much everyone :hugs:


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> That was me with Ella. Loved it until I knew it was a girl then my love for it faded lol.
> 
> I have my Elective “gender” Ultrasound tomorrow even though I know through NIPT. Just an excuse to see her and for DD1 to come. Though i do like to make sure the external parts match the dna lol

I’m planning on booking a 4d scan but only if the kids will be able to come were under a local lockdown atm but I think a national one is just around the corner. I just want the kids to be able to experience the joy of seeing baby on the screen with us


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> I’m planning on booking a 4d scan but only if the kids will be able to come were under a local lockdown atm but I think a national one is just around the corner. I just want the kids to be able to experience the joy of seeing baby on the screen with us

I can bring 4 people to this place regardless of age. Just taking DD1. To heck with everyone else lol. But I did add in a video of it as I know my mom will want to see, at least. Is that an option for you? If the kids can’t come is it possible to have it recorded somehow?


----------



## Alea

Sorry, I completely forget to post here. We are having our fourth girl! Her name will be Remi Sloane.


----------



## tdog

Yey congratulations @alex_22 xx


----------



## doggylover

Congratulations on the girls, @alex_22 and @Alea!!

@MrsKatie sorry you’re still having it so rough :(

@KylasBaby enjoy your scan tomorrow! 

AFM my anti nausea medication isn’t working :(:(:( I am still feeling nauseous all the time, even when I take it. So fed up of it, but I know it’s a long way off being done.


----------



## KylasBaby

Alea said:


> Sorry, I completely forget to post here. We are having our fourth girl! Her name will be Remi Sloane.

Congrats!! Added your pink stork!

Girls for everyone! Lol


----------



## tdog

KylasBaby said:


> Congrats!! Added your pink stork!
> 
> Girls for everyone! Lol

I won't no till birth :shrug: teying to be good and not find out :rofl: xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@tdog, you and me both! never found out with any of them. I'm feeling girl, though :) Haven't been wrong yet...


----------



## KylasBaby

I don’t know how people don’t find out. I want to know at conception! Lol. Also if it would’ve been a boy I would’ve needed a loooong time to adjust.


----------



## tdog

MrsKatie said:


> @tdog, you and me both! never found out with any of them. I'm feeling girl, though :) Haven't been wrong yet...

I found out with four of mine the only one I didn't was my second :haha: the one I thought was a girl was my fourth and he is most definitely a boy :rofl: my last I had a feeling girl and she is I have a feeling this one girl but I could be wrong :haha: xx


----------



## doggylover

We’ve never found out until birth. My husband was keen to the first time, but then he said afterwards it was so great finding out at the birth so that’s what we’ve always done. 

with my first I definitely thought girl (she was) but everyone kept telling me it was going to be a boy for some reason?! So I believed them. 

second I knew was a boy

third I had no idea (girl)

this one I think boy.


----------



## playgirl666

I have a feeling I'm having a boy this time, with my 3 girl pregnancys I was so sick, but with my boy pregnancy I wasn't sick, im nearly 9 weeks now and I havent been sick or really felt that sick (I might regret saying that lol) x


----------



## tdog

I think sometimes I like to think mother nos what the gender is I think with my last I new she was a girl but I kept putting boy in my mind :rofl: xx


----------



## Nixnax

Awwww yay, this is a strong girl thread. Im loving it. 

I have this overwhelming gut feeling that I'm having a girl. 

8+2 today and have my first MW appt on Tuesday. Its a telephone appt, then I'll have to go in for bloods after. I dont think that'll happen this week because of the cough. I've not been able to sleep at all for the past 4 nights, but last night I finally managed 6hrs sleep without waking up coughing :happydance:

Back from holiday and back to reality.... sucks


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Nobody wants to know what this final last baby is...except for me :) so that's what I am planning on doing. I will just end up buying neutral "bigger" items, and putting the clothes/blankets, gender items in a bin. I'm pretty sure I can keep the gender a secret just because...I'm the one that does the laundry, goes shopping, etc...

In the family, everyone wants another girl...so I'll have two girls, two boys....so I think if I find out that we are having a girl (the anticipation and excitement) may slip up; and if I have a boy, I think my DH will be a little disappointed, but he will get over it. 

7+3...things are going well. I do work in the Food Industry, so I have been noticing queasiness only when we are not busy (which isn't very often). Luckily, I only work 5 hours (Tuesday-Friday), I just try to have mints with me at all times, and eat when I can. 

Non pregnancy related, I found out yesterday that the middle school (in our town) had a positive Covid case. Luckily, that's the only one, that I know of...thankfully my kids weren't exposed since they are in Elementary School. Anyone else scared of this Covid?

Personally, with Covid I'm scared, but my doctor is keeping a close eye on me, with me working and the kids going to school; and the older one in sports...he wants to make sure that I'm safe...doctor texts me if I feel any sort of "sick" that I text him and he will get me in to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## tdog

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Nobody wants to know what this final last baby is...except for me :) so that's what I am planning on doing. I will just end up buying neutral "bigger" items, and putting the clothes/blankets, gender items in a bin. I'm pretty sure I can keep the gender a secret just because...I'm the one that does the laundry, goes shopping, etc...
> 
> In the family, everyone wants another girl...so I'll have two girls, two boys....so I think if I find out that we are having a girl (the anticipation and excitement) may slip up; and if I have a boy, I think my DH will be a little disappointed, but he will get over it.
> 
> 7+3...things are going well. I do work in the Food Industry, so I have been noticing queasiness only when we are not busy (which isn't very often). Luckily, I only work 5 hours (Tuesday-Friday), I just try to have mints with me at all times, and eat when I can.
> 
> Non pregnancy related, I found out yesterday that the middle school (in our town) had a positive Covid case. Luckily, that's the only one, that I know of...thankfully my kids weren't exposed since they are in Elementary School. Anyone else scared of this Covid?
> 
> Personally, with Covid I'm scared, but my doctor is keeping a close eye on me, with me working and the kids going to school; and the older one in sports...he wants to make sure that I'm safe...doctor texts me if I feel any sort of "sick" that I text him and he will get me in to make sure everything is okay.

Awww what a lovely doctor you have to do that :) yes I'm shit scared tbh my daughters school has had 2 cases :cry: I work in my sons school in the kitchen but every sniffle now I'm on edge tbh xx


----------



## playgirl666

Got my scan date :) October 13th I should be 12 weeks that day, cant wait x


----------



## MrsKatie

I am probably an outlier in that the dumb virus itself doesn’t scare me at all, definitely not scared for the kids either, but also they’re not going to school (it’s all online) and DH can’t work because his bar is closed still and we aren’t exposed to anyone or anything. I honestly just want to get the dumb thing already. But that was before I was pregnant. Now of course I don’t just in case I’m one of the people who gets a high fever with it. I know that’s risky in the first tri especially. But my bff tested positive when she was 36 weeks pregnant, and she had zero symptoms whatsoever. Neither did her wife. That is so much more common, it seems.


----------



## alex_22

I’m not worried about the virus either I know if me oh or the kids got it we’d very very likely be fine, I do worry about mil and fil though who would get really poorly with it though. Here in England when your put into local lockdown you can’t meet anyone outside your household but you can go to a pub, a restaurant (but only until 10pm) you can go clothes shopping and you can go to school and work so it appears corona virus doesn’t circulate anywhere where there’s money and a till :huh: unless it’s after 10pm then it’ll come get you! :dohh: Kids can’t go to anyones houses but your expected to carry on working as normal so anyone that relies on family/friends for childcare are screwed, a lot of people are ignoring that advise and I can’t blame them. If it’s dangerous enough to stay away from your parents it’s dangerous enough to keep out of the pub imo


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> I’m not worried about the virus either I know if me oh or the kids got it we’d very very likely be fine, I do worry about mil and fil though who would get really poorly with it though. Here in England when your put into local lockdown you can’t meet anyone outside your household but you can go to a pub, a restaurant (but only until 10pm) you can go clothes shopping and you can go to school and work so it appears corona virus doesn’t circulate anywhere where there’s money and a till :huh: unless it’s after 10pm then it’ll come get you! :dohh: Kids can’t go to anyones houses but your expected to carry on working as normal so anyone that relies on family/friends for childcare are screwed, a lot of people are ignoring that advise and I can’t blame them. If it’s dangerous enough to stay away from your parents it’s dangerous enough to keep out of the pub imo

Im in Northern Ireland, and one of the exceptions to our current local restrictions is childcare. So my sister can still go to my parents with her son because they look after him twice a week when she works. And they’ll have my kids next week because I’ll be at work. Does England not have those exceptions? We seem to have more exceptions to the rule than not!!


----------



## doggylover

Also I’m not really that worried about Covid. My area actually has the highest number of people (number and number/100000) in NI. I’m shocked as we are so rural! But the kids school is small, and no cases there. Good bubbling, good hand hygiene, total lack of contact with people or surfaces at pick ups. I get shopping delivered so not mixing with others (20 cases in our local Tesco though). But we are all low risk if we do get it, no underlying conditions that would potentially cause hassle. Of course that’s no guarantee we would be ok I know. I would be almost convinced we had it back in March. Both myself and husband very unwell and bad coughs, and the littlest one had a roaring temp for days. But back then they were only testing those in hospitals etc so we don’t know for sure.


----------



## KylasBaby

Had my elective ultrasound. She didn’t cooperate lol. Hiding behind her placenta pillow (it was anterior at this time with DD1 too, but still felt her first kicks at 17 weeks) and sleeping the whole time. I’m torn between thinking she’ll be chill and the opposite of DD1 or that she’s exactly like her and difficult lol. Good thing I know the gender because they didn’t get a potty shot only the nub....which isn’t the labia lol. But I already know gender so it was just for DD1 to see her sister :)
HR 154 :)


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> Im in Northern Ireland, and one of the exceptions to our current local restrictions is childcare. So my sister can still go to my parents with her son because they look after him twice a week when she works. And they’ll have my kids next week because I’ll be at work. Does England not have those exceptions? We seem to have more exceptions to the rule than not!!

Not that I’m aware of, someone I know got an email from their school stating that no grandparents were allowed to drop off or pick up children as of yesterday so probably not


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Had my elective ultrasound. She didn’t cooperate lol. Hiding behind her placenta pillow (it was anterior at this time with DD1 too, but still felt her first kicks at 17 weeks) and sleeping the whole time. I’m torn between thinking she’ll be chill and the opposite of DD1 or that she’s exactly like her and difficult lol. Good thing I know the gender because they didn’t get a potty shot only the nub....which isn’t the labia lol. But I already know gender so it was just for DD1 to see her sister :)
> HR 154 :)
> 
> View attachment 1087877
> View attachment 1087878
> View attachment 1087879
> View attachment 1087880
> View attachment 1087881

Lovely photos Kayla!! We had an awkward little lady yesterday too and after jumping up and down didn’t get her to move I had to go for a 20 minute walk which resulted in her curling up into a ball, you can see her foot on her forehead :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Lovely photos Kayla!! We had an awkward little lady yesterday too and after jumping up and down didn’t get her to move I had to go for a 20 minute walk which resulted in her curling up into a ball, you can see her foot on her forehead :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1087884

Haha silly baby! I had a soda on the way too and nope. She cared not one bit lol


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Not that I’m aware of, someone I know got an email from their school stating that no grandparents were allowed to drop off or pick up children as of yesterday so probably not

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: What?! That’s insanity!! Presumably childcare like nurseries and childminders still can? So what difference? Total madness!!! I am actually flying to Newcastle this week for a funeral. (I’m right in saying you’re in the NE?) 

@KylasBaby how did DD1 enjoy the ultrasound?


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: What?! That’s insanity!! Presumably childcare like nurseries and childminders still can? So what difference? Total madness!!! I am actually flying to Newcastle this week for a funeral. (I’m right in saying you’re in the NE?)
> 
> @KylasBaby how did DD1 enjoy the ultrasound?

Yeah I’m like 20 minutes away from Newcastle. Its crazy isn’t it! My school haven’t mentioned anything yet but they’re always a bit slow with updates so I’m expecting it coming this week. It’s going to leave so many people struggling, not all employers are understanding with this sort of stuff and not everyone can afford to pay childcare for however long this lasts


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> Haha silly baby! I had a soda on the way too and nope. She cared not one bit lol

I’ve just noticed my phone constantly autocorrects kyla to Kayla :dohh: it’s not that I’m not spelling your name correctly haha


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> Yeah I’m like 20 minutes away from Newcastle. Its crazy isn’t it! My school haven’t mentioned anything yet but they’re always a bit slow with updates so I’m expecting it coming this week. It’s going to leave so many people struggling, not all employers are understanding with this sort of stuff and not everyone can afford to pay childcare for however long this lasts

We are 40 mins away from Newcastle we in teesside and haven't been told we have restrictions as yet we ain't on the list, waiting for it tho as alot around her are still dumb :shrug: my mate looks after my baby while I'm at work if she can't I'd be screwed can't pay child care as I don't earn as much as child care costs :shrug: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> I’ve just noticed my phone constantly autocorrects kyla to Kayla :dohh: it’s not that I’m not spelling your name correctly haha

Haha discrimination via phone. Lol it’s all good. 

@doggylover she did! She was quiet while we were there, but she’s super shy in new places/situations. But once we got to the car she was jumping around and super excited! She keeps taking the pics and hugging them saying “Hug the baby!”


----------



## doggylover

KylasBaby said:


> Haha discrimination via phone. Lol it’s all good.
> 
> @doggylover she did! She was quiet while we were there, but she’s super shy in new places/situations. But once we got to the car she was jumping around and super excited! She keeps taking the pics and hugging them saying “Hug the baby!”
> 
> View attachment 1087894

That’s adorable!!!!!


----------



## playgirl666

I'm bleeding :(


----------



## MrsKatie

@playgirl666 oh no I’m so sorry that is scary. How far along are you? Any cramping or clots? Can you be seen?


----------



## playgirl666

Went for a private scan, i should be at least 8 weeks but I have been put at 6, no heartbeat yet, she said everything looks good, but i don't no how I can be 2 weeks off, bleading has almost stopped, no cramps or anything x


----------



## tdog

playgirl666 said:


> Went for a private scan, i should be at least 8 weeks but I have been put at 6, no heartbeat yet, she said everything looks good, but i don't no how I can be 2 weeks off, bleading has almost stopped, no cramps or anything x

Awww hunni I hope all OK earlier on I've known to be put back a few days but not a few weeks :shrug: xx

Afm I've hardly eaten the sicken is back with revengance :( on a plus tho my diabetes levels have been perfect but that's because I've hardly eaten :shrug: xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@playgirl666 I am sorry you still don’t really have an answer, when did you get your bfp? 

@tdog so sorry the sickness is wretched :(


----------



## playgirl666

25th August is when I got my bfp, I'm not hopeful :( I'm so sad x


----------



## playgirl666

Heres my scan pic, im preparing for the worst :( x


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @playgirl666 hon I am so sorry. I agree it doesn’t look good, going by your dates and when you got your bfp and the fact that there was no heartbeat. I want to be encouraging but I also know it doesn’t help you for us not to give it to you straight. There is always hope when it comes to pregnancies and there have been stories I’ve heard where it seemed impossible that all would be well and yet all was well. I absolutely pray that is the case here.

When will you go in for a follow up? How’s the bleeding now?


----------



## playgirl666

They said re scan in 2 weeks, and the bleeding has stopped no pain or anything, but i do no its not looking good :( I'm heartbroken x


----------



## doggylover

Oh @playgirl666 my heart goes out to you, I am so sorry you’re going through this, you must be terrified having to wait to find out :hugs: 

@tdog so sorry the sickness is so bad. Mine was horrendous this week even with the medication, and it’s just so hard to keep going when you feel so awful xx


----------



## tdog

Thanks ladies forcing food sown don't help the fact but I no I have to for my diabetes and for baby never been this sick in any of my pregnancies either xx


----------



## Nixnax

@playgirl666 oh your poor thing. Im hoping for the best result for you. Biggest hugs.

My friends are convinced I have covid now. Im not so sure, I had a rotten cold before this horrid cough arrived. I always get nasty coughs when I get a cold, so it's nothing new. No hight temp either. My DH hasn't caught it from me. 

What annoys me is that people can go to the pub, by my DH isn't allowed to attend his first child's scans. Make by blood boil


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax, here DH can come to all appointments and scans just no kids. Unconscionable that yours can’t join you.

@tdog I know. I can’t wait to enjoy food again.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @playgirl666 oh your poor thing. Im hoping for the best result for you. Biggest hugs.
> 
> My friends are convinced I have covid now. Im not so sure, I had a rotten cold before this horrid cough arrived. I always get nasty coughs when I get a cold, so it's nothing new. No hight temp either. My DH hasn't caught it from me.
> 
> What annoys me is that people can go to the pub, by my DH isn't allowed to attend his first child's scans. Make by blood boil

I know! It’s absolute madness! But it’s ok because the pub shuts at 10, and we all know coronavirus doesn’t spread before 10pm ](*,)

@playgirl666 any update today? Thinking of you. 

@tdog I hope today is an easier day for you xx

AFM I am back to work for the first time since March. I’m a teacher, but I gave up a post years ago when I had kids so I just do substitute teaching now. I have a few schools I go to regularly and I’m in a great one today. Feels so strange to be away from the kids and the house after so long!


----------



## playgirl666

Not had any more bleeding or pain, got a scan on the 28th to see whats happening x


----------



## doggylover

Fingers crossed for you, great that bleeding and pain have stopped. Xx


----------



## tdog

@doggylover thank you still feel so rough just had a hypo aswell because I'm hardly eating xx


----------



## MrsKatie

9+2. This is crazy.


----------



## sunnydee

Hey everyone haven't been on in ages, so busy since the kids went back to school! Nausea finally seems to be stopping for me, still feeling exhausted in the evening.

Sorry @playgirl666 all the uncertainty waiting for your next scan, good the bleeding stopped x


----------



## TTCBean

Hi everyone sorry I have been missing. I am trying to catch up on everyone. My nausea was so bad all I could do is sleep. I am now beyond hungry and want to eat all the time. I'm scared I'll gain too much. Up 5 lbs, 15 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## KylasBaby

I see we’ve all been super busy lately. DD1 started virtual school yesterday so aside from running a daycare I have her and 2 others doing remote schooling here. They have different lunch times than the other kids so I’m doing 2 separate lunches. Then DD1 has 3 hours of dance a week. To say it’s been crazy is an understatement. I’ve been too exhausted to even do anything after she goes to bed lol. Busy busy busy.

Hope everyone’s doing well.

I’m sorry for all those still dealing with nausea. I was sick from 6-20 weeks with DD1. Not fun!

Love that a bunch of us have been finding out gender recently! So exciting. Lots of girls thus far!

@playgirl666 I hope the bleeding hadn’t returned and all is okay
@TTCBean I was up 4lbs at my 16 week appointment so not too far off!


----------



## KylasBaby

I’m pretty sure I have all of our storks correct thus far. If you’re staying team yellow please let me know! Or if you know gender let me know as well please do I can keep the first page updated. 

Also message me if you want an invite to the FB group. 

:)


----------



## MrsKatie

We are staying team yellow!

9+3 and I have zero symptoms today. Zero. Feel totally normal, not pregnant at all :(
My scan is in 3 days, I am so scared.


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsKatie said:


> We are staying team yellow!
> 
> 9+3 and I have zero symptoms today. Zero. Feel totally normal, not pregnant at all :(
> My scan is in 3 days, I am so scared.

I’ll add your yellow stork :). 
My symptoms vanished at just before 8 weeks. Well i was still exhausted, but nausea went away. Never came back and baby girl is healthy :)


----------



## tdog

@KylasBaby we are also team yellow :yellow: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

tdog said:


> @KylasBaby we are also team yellow :yellow: xx

I thought so, but wanted to be sure. :)


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh my god you guys the advice nurse could not have been less helpful! I called for reassurance about my symptoms vanishing overnight and she goes “well it can be normal or it can be indicative of a miscarriage” like what the hell?!? Dr Google was more reassuring than she was! Now I just feel sick with worry :(


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsKatie said:


> Oh my god you guys the advice nurse could not have been less helpful! I called for reassurance about my symptoms vanishing overnight and she goes “well it can be normal or it can be indicative of a miscarriage” like what the hell?!? Dr Google was more reassuring than she was! Now I just feel sick with worry :(

Oh Lord seriously? That was not helpful. Like clearly you already had that thought if you called in! I’m sorry. But as I said mine went away and all is well. I was so scared. Im sure all is well


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby omg right?!? I was like - OBVIOUSLY that's why I'm calling. OBVIOUSLY that's basically the only reason ANY woman calls in her first trimester, is she's scared of miscarriage. Like that hadn't occurred to me, ugh!

They could have fit me in for an appointment tomorrow or Thursday, but not with the midwife I want to see, and DH couldn't have come with me those times, so I'm waiting until Friday. Just 3 more days...


----------



## SY92

@KylasBaby I think we are gonna stay team yellow ( for now hehe ) xo


----------



## doggylover

@KylasBaby i am also team yellow!

@MrsKatie no way, what an absolute idiot of a nurse. Reminds me of when I started bleeding in my very first pregnancy (which did end in mc) and I went to and emergency dr appointment and she said “well 1 in 4 do end in miscarriage especially for first time mothers”. Super helpful thanks. 

I’m sure all is well, my sickness has cleared up a few times and then come back with a vengeance.


----------



## sunnydee

We are definitely going to find out, but not until 20 week scan! Also just found out DH might not even be able to go to that scan now, so that sucks.


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie Hope those 3 days fly by for you!!

@SY92 & @doggylover gave you both yellow storks! 

@sunnydee im sorry. That sucks. Will they let you FaceTime? Or record it? My place doesn’t, but we’re allowed 1 person.


----------



## MrsKatie

Ah ladies thanks so much I’d be lost without you! Symptoms back with a vengeance today which is uncomfortable but so very reassuring. 2 days until my first appointment...!!


----------



## alex_22

MrsKatie said:


> Ah ladies thanks so much I’d be lost without you! Symptoms back with a vengeance today which is uncomfortable but so very reassuring. 2 days until my first appointment...!!

My symptoms have done that from 6 weeks and still do it now I just get waaay more good days than bad days now, it is so worrying in the early days but it’s also a much needed break on you too, I found it emotionally draining constantly feeling so rubbish with the odd day off here and there


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Team yellow as well over here! :yellow:

Had my 12 week scan today. Was an absolute faff finding parking and where I had to go that I ended up having to run to not kids my appointment which was 45 minutes late anyway! Haha 

Baby is all fine. They think it’s 11+6 at a push rather than the original estimated 12+2 but she was trying to stretch it out so I could get my bloods done and not have to come back! Also apparently my bladder was too full so she couldn’t see anything until I went for a wee! Anyone had that before? 

Being set back a few days just makes the process feel even slower. Can’t wait until the baby is here :)


----------



## KylasBaby

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Team yellow as well over here! :yellow:
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today. Was an absolute faff finding parking and where I had to go that I ended up having to run to not kids my appointment which was 45 minutes late anyway! Haha
> 
> Baby is all fine. They think it’s 11+6 at a push rather than the original estimated 12+2 but she was trying to stretch it out so I could get my bloods done and not have to come back! Also apparently my bladder was too full so she couldn’t see anything until I went for a wee! Anyone had that before?
> 
> Being set back a few days just makes the process feel even slower. Can’t wait until the baby is here :)

Yes actually lol. At my 12 week too. They had me pee before she could finish as she couldn’t get some measurements. Then she got them find lol. 
I’ll add your yellow stork :)


----------



## craquinette

Hi everyone! 
Super late to join the party: i'm currently expecting #3 (Team Yellow after 2 boys), due 6 March! 
I'm almost 17 weeks now, everything has been going pretty smoothly so far, fingers crossed it stays that way!! I can't wait for my next scan in a few weeks to see baby again! 
I see there's quite a few people in this group, this is amazing! 
Looking forward to sharing our journeys!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Yay @craquinette welcome and congratulations!


----------



## doggylover

Welcome and congrats @craquinette !!

so I told my family yesterday. We are away for a family funeral (my parents, sister, brother and I) today and I’ve been feeling so awful, and am so bumpy, I told them before we left. My mum was as excited about grandchild 8 as she was about all the others, my dad and sister both pleased, and my brother just kept going “FOUR CHILDREN?” With a gobsmacked look :haha: then demanded to know if we would be moving house.


----------



## tdog

craquinette said:


> Hi everyone!
> Super late to join the party: i'm currently expecting #3 (Team Yellow after 2 boys), due 6 March!
> I'm almost 17 weeks now, everything has been going pretty smoothly so far, fingers crossed it stays that way!! I can't wait for my next scan in a few weeks to see baby again!
> I see there's quite a few people in this group, this is amazing!
> Looking forward to sharing our journeys!!

:hi: and welcome congratulations also :) xx


----------



## KylasBaby

craquinette said:


> Hi everyone!
> Super late to join the party: i'm currently expecting #3 (Team Yellow after 2 boys), due 6 March!
> I'm almost 17 weeks now, everything has been going pretty smoothly so far, fingers crossed it stays that way!! I can't wait for my next scan in a few weeks to see baby again!
> I see there's quite a few people in this group, this is amazing!
> Looking forward to sharing our journeys!!

Hi! Welcome!! I’ll add you to the front.


----------



## KylasBaby

17 weeks today! It seems to be flying by lately. Probably because I’m so busy with a full daycare, DD1 doing remote learning at home along with 2 others. I’m so tired at the end of the day! Lol. No definite kicks yet (with DD1 the first for sure kick was 17+1) bit I’ve felt her moving and tumbling and all sorts of stuff. Still forget I’m pregnant some days except for this big belly lol. I had such a tough pregnancy with DD1 I deserve this! :haha:

Pic with the 17 weeks was this morning. Blue tank top was last night before bed so includes a full day of bloating lol

Also I can’t stop biting baby clothes! Even though I have tubs stacked higher than I am tall if all of DD1s outgrown clothing! My justification is that they’ll be opposite seasons. I can use that for like the first year but that’s it lol.


----------



## sunnydee

Just had my 12 week scan this morning everything was great baby was hopping around like crazy the whole time I got amazing pictures, I didn't get a nub picture but I'm sure I saw a girl nub when she first started the scan. If I can figure out how to load a pic I'll put one up that maybe has the nub can't be sure though.
Also they said to go with my original LMP due date so I'm sticking with Apr 2nd, that makes me 2nd trimester tomorrow!! Woohoo!


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby You look great! God I know the bloat is outrageous. First thing in the morning i only look slightly fluffy and by 5pm I look 7 months pregnant.

@doggylover oh how wonderful, I know my in-laws will be over the moon but i dread telling my own parents, they were awful when I announced baby 4. Trying to pretend I just don’t care.

my nausea today is the worst to date! 9+5 so hope it starts to pass soon. My scan is tomorrow morning...!


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee congratulations on a great scan!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

KylasBaby said:


> Yes actually lol. At my 12 week too. They had me pee before she could finish as she couldn’t get some measurements. Then she got them find lol.
> I’ll add your yellow stork :)

Thanks! Yeah it was not what I expected but glad we got there in the end. However I’ve had the worse cramps today and I feel so bruised from her trying to find the baby! Am I right in thinking you don’t need to worry about how full your bladder is at 20 weeks as I can’t do that again! Haha. Also, your bump is looking great. I can’t wait to start showing now :) 

Congrats and welcome @craquinette!

Is anyone else experiencing heartburn and have any tips? I got it on and off with nausea but now the nausea has subsided... it comes on at about 2pm every day and gets significantly worse. It’s so uncomfortable and really puts me off my food. Water tastes awful as well when I’ve got it so I just don’t know how to make it go.


----------



## MrsKatie

@WannaBMamma7 baking soda in water worked better than anything for my heartburn.


----------



## SCgirl

I’ve been specifically told for every pregnancy not to use baking soda for heartburn... I’d consult your OB before using it! (Something about potentially causing fluid buildup in mom and baby)

Over halfway through my 13th week and still suffering headaches and nausea and feeling generally awful most of every day... 2 days until the 2nd tri!!

I’ll have another scan (3rd of this pregnancy) tomorrow as I have my first meeting with MFM (high risk) because I’ve apparently tested positive for some antibody that could cause issues (didn’t have it with my first pregnancy, unknown with second. Apparently it can just develop?)...


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies. 

Sounds like you are all doing well. 

Loving the bumps and the scans

I had my first MW appt on Tuesday. I may be referred to cardiology as I mentioned that my dad has 2 heart conditions and I've not really been tested for them (besides an ECG). My MW is going to get an opinion on whether i should be tested as a precaution. I suspect it'll only be a ultrasound on my heart. Im not too worried. 

Just waiting on a scan date now. Im 9+2 today. Still no bump at all. I do have a retroverted uterus so maybe that'll mean that I show a bit later on as it's towards my back.


----------



## Nixnax

Got my scan and downs testing date through today. 16th October, cant come soon enough


----------



## tdog

Yey will soon come round xx


----------



## MrsKatie

One beautiful baby measuring exactly on target!!! Heart rate 169, DH and I both stood there crying. So so so happy.


----------



## doggylover

Lovely scan pics, @MrsKatie! Great news to know all is well in there! 

@Nixnax not long until 16th Oct now, I’m sure you’ll be counting down the days!


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie so happy for you!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I announced on social media today. I was going to wait until our fall pics in 3 weeks, but it’s national daughters day. Couldn’t post about one and not the other.


----------



## doggylover

Love it, @KylasBaby !!!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Beautiful, @KylasBaby!


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie awww hello baby. Gorgeous pics

@KylasBaby that is so adorable. Beautiful.

DH told his mum today. Awww she phoned me crying offering me help whenever I need it. Wss so lovely. Its her first grandchild :kiss:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax that’s So sweet! It’s wonderful to have family reactions like that :)

I am not excited about telling my parents. They were so weird when I announced baby 4, I’m sure this will be worse. Trying not to give it any attention or thought but it’s hard.


----------



## craquinette

MrsKatie said:


> @Nixnax that’s So sweet! It’s wonderful to have family reactions like that :)
> 
> I am not excited about telling my parents. They were so weird when I announced baby 4, I’m sure this will be worse. Trying not to give it any attention or thought but it’s hard.

oh that’s pretty crap that your parents were weird last time. I hope you can brush it off and not let it worry you too much for this little one. Having baby is so exciting, whether it’s the first or number 6! 
we’re pretty lucky as everyone seems super excited for us (this is #3). We have only told family and close friends but all reactions were really nice.


----------



## craquinette

@KylasBaby this is so gorgeous!! I love it!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh my gosh. We told my parents and they’re over the moon! Can’t believe it, i am so relieved and overjoyed!


----------



## doggylover

So glad to hear that @MrsKatie A real weight off your mind I’m sure, and great to have them sharing your excitement.


----------



## sunnydee

Aw that's great @MrsKatie glad your parents are excited too, and your scan pics are super cute, very clear!

Love the announcement @KylasBaby your daughter looks so happy!


----------



## tdog

Ah @MrsKatie so glad your parents were happy :) that's the worry lifted then xx

Afm I have real bad cold I no its a cold nothing else lol sickness still here but not as bad as it was xx


----------



## MrsKatie

10 weeks, holy moly


----------



## tdog

MrsKatie said:


> 10 weeks, holy moly
> 
> View attachment 1088262

Oh my love the bump mines just flab :rofl: xx


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Nixnax said:


> @MrsKatie awww hello baby. Gorgeous pics
> 
> @KylasBaby that is so adorable. Beautiful.
> 
> DH told his mum today. Awww she phoned me crying offering me help whenever I need it. Wss so lovely. Its her first grandchild :kiss:

awww we told DH’s mum yesterday as well and she was thrilled! One of the first things she said was that if I need any help with cooking/cleaning shed be happy to help which I thought was so sweet. I deffo do need the help! Haha 

@MrsKatie aww I’m pleased for you that your parents are happy! 

we told DH’s parents and siblings separately yesterday and both his mum and sister cried which obvs made me cry! Didn’t realise it would be emotional! His sister was showing me texts from his mum about how pleased she was and what great parents she though we would be. So sweet. 

going to see my parents on Wednesday to tell them. Hoping the reaction will be similar but I’ve honestly got no idea what to expect!


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie im glad your parents were so happy. That's a weight off. Wow, that's a cracking bump. Im not even slightly showing. 

I saw my brother yesterday and he said to me "wow you're umm.... busty" :rofl:. Ive got some new nursing bras on order, I have a serious case of double boob in my current bras :haha:

@tdog sorry you have a cold. You have my full sympathy. Im 2 weeks in to mine and still suffering a bit. Everyone looks at you like it covod, I just wanted to give them a slap:haha:

Im holding off telling my dad as he likes to live his life on Facebook so I dont trust him to keep it quiet. I still have a few weeks to go until 2nd tri.


----------



## doggylover

@WannaBMamma7 thats so lovely to hear all your in laws are so happy for you :)


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> @MrsKatie im glad your parents were so happy. That's a weight off. Wow, that's a cracking bump. Im not even slightly showing.
> 
> I saw my brother yesterday and he said to me "wow you're umm.... busty" :rofl:. Ive got some new nursing bras on order, I have a serious case of double boob in my current bras :haha:
> 
> @tdog sorry you have a cold. You have my full sympathy. Im 2 weeks in to mine and still suffering a bit. Everyone looks at you like it covod, I just wanted to give them a slap:haha:
> 
> Im holding off telling my dad as he likes to live his life on Facebook so I dont trust him to keep it quiet. I still have a few weeks to go until 2nd tri.

Honest it's a nightmare I try not to cough or sneeze or sniffle lol, I'm at hospital tomorrow to see consultant I'm 15+1 felt baby here and there but not much I had a reasurrance scan today baby was naughty but still all good xx


----------



## tdog

These are the photos on some of them I see a pee pee and some I see nowt there :shrug: still don't want to no lol xx


----------



## sunnydee

Aw they are lovely scans, little hands so cute!
My bras are so tight and I just bought a size up a few weeks ago and they are already too small, do you reckon nursing bras are better for now or is maternity bras better? Like i don't remember getting this big so quickly last time! I'll be ordering online so no idea about sizes now either!


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee bras are the enemy, I swear I never found any I loved after I had my first. I wear sports bras exclusively now. Underwire makes me want to die. A shelf bra in a tank is everything.


----------



## doggylover

@sunnydee I wear really soft nursing bras (I am still nursing my 2yo) and they are so comfy. Not sure if you are uk or not, But the ones I wear are actually listed as sleep bras on H&M in the maternity/nursing section. Super comfy. But I don’t have much so I don’t need much support! 

@tdog lovely scan pics! How is the sickness ?


----------



## Nixnax

A friend advised me to go straight for a nursing bra so they would last longer. I'll let you know how comfy they are on tuesday when they arrive. Im usually a 36c but I've ordered a 38DD! Hopefully they fit ok.


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> @sunnydee I wear really soft nursing bras (I am still nursing my 2yo) and they are so comfy. Not sure if you are uk or not, But the ones I wear are actually listed as sleep bras on H&M in the maternity/nursing section. Super comfy. But I don’t have much so I don’t need much support!
> 
> @tdog lovely scan pics! How is the sickness ?

The sickness is still there not as bad but it's definitely still there :( the past week I've been sick not made to loo but in sink sorry TMI but because I'd had nowt it was just bile :( xx

@Nixnax I've wore a nursing bra since I had my last baby they are the most comfy things every xx


----------



## playgirl666

Had my 2nd scan, its been confirmed I have had a missed misscarraige, im heartbroken, i have opted for the tablets, i wish u all the best x


----------



## doggylover

playgirl666 said:


> Had my 2nd scan, its been confirmed I have had a missed misscarraige, im heartbroken, i have opted for the tablets, i wish u all the best x

I am so sorry to hear this. Absolutely devastating for you and your partner. I’m sending you lots of love. The loss of a pregnancy is horrendous, make sure you are kind to yourself and give yourself lots of time to grieve xx


----------



## doggylover

@tdog glad the sickness is slightly better, hopefully that continues and soon you are back to normal. I really struggled this weekend :( 

One of my most annoying symptoms, which I’ve never had before, is lots of saliva and a pretty yuck taste in my mouth. I constantly need to be chewing gum or crunching mints, or brushing my teeth, as my mouth just tastes horrible, and im constantly salivating :sick:


----------



## Nixnax

@playgirl666 im so sorry to hear this. My heart breaks for you. Take good care of yourself


----------



## KylasBaby

playgirl666 said:


> Had my 2nd scan, its been confirmed I have had a missed misscarraige, im heartbroken, i have opted for the tablets, i wish u all the best x

I’m so sorry ❤️


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh no @playgirl666 i am so so sorry :( Please take care.


----------



## sunnydee

@playgirl666 I'm so sorry, I hope you are doing ok and have someone taking care of you x


----------



## SCgirl

Well, looks like you can add yet another :pink: to the list... wonder how many of the yellows will be boys?? :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

SCgirl said:


> Well, looks like you can add yet another :pink: to the list... wonder how many of the yellows will be boys?? :haha:

Congrats!!


----------



## MrsKatie

@SCgirl yay congratulations!!!


----------



## doggylover

Lovely news, @SCgirl!!

I have a feeling my yellow will turn blue... could be the only on :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

I knew like in my mind this would be a girl, but based on symptoms I thought boy bc it’s been completely the opposite to dd1. Nope another girl!


----------



## alex_22

playgirl666 said:


> Had my 2nd scan, its been confirmed I have had a missed misscarraige, im heartbroken, i have opted for the tablets, i wish u all the best x

So so sorry playgirl :hugs:


----------



## sunnydee

@SCgirl congrats it's a girl!

I have everyone telling me they think I'm having a girl, it's very hard to think otherwise when even the kids are saying baby sister! I got my date for anatomy scan so I'll find out November 20th, seems like ages away!


----------



## MrsKatie

I am convinced this one is a girl- haven’t been wrong yet but there’s a first time for everything haha!


----------



## Nixnax

@SCgirl congrats on the girl 

I have a girl feeling about me. We won't find out for aaaaaaages yet


----------



## SCgirl

I read an interesting article about how there tend to be more girl births in periods of stress (great depression, Spanish flu, etc)

A global pandemic would certainly qualify...


----------



## MrsKatie

Wow @SCgirl that’s fascinating!


----------



## doggylover

That’s really interesting!!


----------



## goneawry

Lol, I must be the only one not stressed then! :) So far I'm having the one lonely boy on this thread!! 



SCgirl said:


> I read an interesting article about how there tend to be more girl births in periods of stress (great depression, Spanish flu, etc)
> 
> A global pandemic would certainly qualify...


----------



## KylasBaby

SCgirl said:


> I read an interesting article about how there tend to be more girl births in periods of stress (great depression, Spanish flu, etc)
> 
> A global pandemic would certainly qualify...

Yeah male fetuses are more sensitive than female. That’s why like when the mom has a poor diet or very stressful job they tend to have more girls and such. Its not 100% or even close, but it’s big aspect of swaying. I swayed with DD1, but just couldn’t with this one. Got my 2nd girl anyway :)


----------



## sunnydee

That's really interesting! I don't think I've really been stressed at all this whole year but I guess we'll see!


----------



## KylasBaby

Like I said it’s not foolproof. Such things like stress, diet, exercise slightly raise odds of having one or the other, but the other gender is still absolutely possible.


----------



## KylasBaby

❤️


----------



## SCgirl

Well, after over 8 straight weeks of feeling freaking awful and hardly being able to function (spending the majority miserable in bed)... I woke up today feeling pretty normal. And today I didn’t really feel pregnant at all. It’s soooo weird. I almost feel smaller too. I’m still exhausted, but I’ve been in bed most of the last 2 months... I’ve had a few very brief breaks (single digits over many weeks) where I almost felt ok for a few hours but it always came back with a vengeance- nothing close to an entire day!! (Currently 14.5 weeks, so about time.) our last scan was less than a week ago and all was well- no concerning symptoms currently...

did your morning sickness suddenly disappear or was it gradual? (I thought I was sick in other pregnancies, but it was never anything close to this, so I can’t really compare!)


----------



## MrsKatie

@SCgirl i am 10+5 and woke up 3 days ago with zero nausea and it hasn’t come back whatsoever since. If I hadn’t had the scan on Friday I’d be freaking out. I look smaller too. Feels like I suddenly don’t need maternity clothes anymore. So yes my symptoms disappeared overnight. So glad for the scan. Of course I’m still nervous and wish I could find my dang Doppler but I have to assume all is well.


----------



## doggylover

@SCgirl in my last pregnancy I had nausea until 28 weeks, but once or twice it would go for a day or two, then come back again. So I wouldn’t worry. It’s the same this pregnancy, sickness since 4 weeks on the dot, and I’ve had maybe 3 days feeling fine, but it always comes back.


----------



## KylasBaby

@SCgirl I had 3.5 weeks of nasty nausea then it went away and never came back. Whereas with my first I was sick 6-20 weeks. I was petrified something was wrong, but nope. This pregnancy is just the complete opposite of my first.


----------



## sunnydee

My sickness gradually went away, but I also don't really feel any symptoms now, just waiting to start feeling some kicks for reassurance.
I feel so exhausted today though, how are you managing with other kids too? I think I've been pushing myself to keep the kids entertained but today I just want to sleep!


----------



## TTCBean

I had my private scan at 16+1 and we're having a GIRL! After 3 boys this is such a shock and a whole new territory! I can't wait to shop for all things girly!


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> My sickness gradually went away, but I also don't really feel any symptoms now, just waiting to start feeling some kicks for reassurance.
> I feel so exhausted today though, how are you managing with other kids too? I think I've been pushing myself to keep the kids entertained but today I just want to sleep!

I find the afternoons when my oldest two are home from school almost unbearable. We play outside a lot with our neighbours so that makes it easier, but of course with the weather changing that won’t last. 

@TTCBean congratulations!


----------



## MrsKatie

@TTCBean awwww congratulations!!!!


----------



## SCgirl

SCgirl said:


> Well, after over 8 straight weeks of feeling freaking awful and hardly being able to function (spending the majority miserable in bed)... I woke up today feeling pretty normal. And today I didn’t really feel pregnant at all. It’s soooo weird. I almost feel smaller too. I’m still exhausted, but I’ve been in bed most of the last 2 months... I’ve had a few very brief breaks (single digits over many weeks) where I almost felt ok for a few hours but it always came back with a vengeance- nothing close to an entire day!! (Currently 14.5 weeks, so about time.) our last scan was less than a week ago and all was well- no concerning symptoms currently...
> 
> did your morning sickness suddenly disappear or was it gradual? (I thought I was sick in other pregnancies, but it was never anything close to this, so I can’t really compare!)


Should have known it was too good to be true. Feeling rough this afternoon and evening

also found out my blood has an antibody that the baby has a 50% chance of having the type that my blood would attack, so will be closely monitored for that. (My husband was tested once the antibody was found in me, which gave us the 50. Think genetic square from HS.) Hopefully the baby is the same as me!


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> Should have known it was too good to be true. Feeling rough this afternoon and evening
> 
> also found out my blood has an antibody that the baby has a 50% chance of having the type that my blood would attack, so will be closely monitored for that. (My husband was tested once the antibody was found in me, which gave us the 50. Think genetic square from HS.) Hopefully the baby is the same as me!

Oh whoa, I haven’t heard of that before. Hopefully everything will be ok for you and baby. Sorry you’re feeling bad again :(


----------



## MrsKatie

@SCgirl is this the Rh factor? Will You just need rhogam shots? I may be thinking of something else... 

After 4 days of no nausea it’s back today with a vengeance. I feel SO sick! 11 weeks today...! Almost out of the first trimester, can’t wait.


----------



## SCgirl

No- not Rh (DH and I have the same blood type). e-antigen (I have anti-E which means I’ve already been exposed to it at some point. Sadly no shot to help- just monitoring and potentially a blood transfusion for the baby while still inside if it gets really bad and too early for it to be born. So still hoping for that 50% chance the baby has the same type as me!


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> No- not Rh (DH and I have the same blood type). e-antigen (I have anti-E which means I’ve already been exposed to it at some point. Sadly no shot to help- just monitoring and potentially a blood transfusion for the baby while still inside if it gets really bad and too early for it to be born. So still hoping for that 50% chance the baby has the same type as me!

when will they be able to find out what type blood the baby has? Will they have to do an amnio? It sounds very worrying for you, will have everything crossed things are ok x


----------



## SCgirl

They don’t want to do an amnio because of the risk of crossing blood, so they’re going to just monitor blood flow and signs of anemia and my titers- so they may be able to figure out if those start showing signs of issues, but otherwise no plans to find out bc of the risk.


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> They don’t want to do an amnio because of the risk of crossing blood, so they’re going to just monitor blood flow and signs of anemia and my titers- so they may be able to figure out if those start showing signs of issues, but otherwise no plans to find out bc of the risk.

Oh whoa, I wouldn’t have even thought about that risk. Keep us updated on how things are.

@tdog, how have you been feeling?


----------



## sunnydee

Congratulations @TTCBean on baby girl!

@SCgirl hoping all goes well, never heard of that before.x 

@MrsKatie hope it eases off for you soon, my nausea kinda did that for the last week of first tri and now it's gone! 

Im suddenly getting lots of acne and headaches though, some extra hormones in 2nd tri?? Weird!


----------



## KylasBaby

I’ve been popping in quickly just to check things. I’m so damn busy! 

hope everyone is well!

baby girl may be into her third name now lol. I really like Chloe lately. 

back to the chaos.


----------



## tdog

@doggylover hi lovely thank you for asking after me I've had so many hypos :( spoke to my diabetic nurse she told me to drop my insulin for that reason, then if I keep having them then to keep dropping until I get the right amount which I sort of new anyway :haha: had a gender scan sat for my mam to find out but they sent a video and sure I see a little something there but here are the pics :) xx


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> @doggylover hi lovely thank you for asking after me I've had so many hypos :( spoke to my diabetic nurse she told me to drop my insulin for that reason, then if I keep having them then to keep dropping until I get the right amount which I sort of new anyway :haha: had a gender scan sat for my mam to find out but they sent a video and sure I see a little something there but here are the pics :) xx
> 
> View attachment 1088654
> View attachment 1088655

I wish I could say I see something but I just don’t get scans at all :haha: I can never understand what they are showing! Do you think you see boy bits?

I’m so sorry to hear you’re still suffering so much :( hopefully you can get the hypos under control with switching up the insulin, but I am just flabbergasted that that is all thy tell you to do! “Oh just work on it yourself” mind blowing!!!

@KylasBaby Would you consider using some of the names you like for a middle name? Chloe Amelia and Amelia Chloe both sound great!!

@sunnydee sorry the hormones have you again, hopefully they settle again soon!

AFM: 11 weeks, which marks 7 weeks of sickness. Absolutely awful these last two days


----------



## KylasBaby

@doggylover yeah that’s an idea. Not sure what I’d do for a middle name for Chloe. I got time lol


----------



## KylasBaby

How we all doing?

Anyone else dealing with super itchy nipples? Lol. It’s super inconvenient. 

Also found out I have these disks behind my eyes which put me at pretty high risk for glaucoma. Just what you wanna hear at 31....so yay


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @KylasBaby so sorry, that is stressful. DH and I are closing in fast on 40 and health concerns related to aging are beginning to be on my radar... it is stressful. Hope that never becomes an issue for you. Can not believe you’re about to hit the halfway point!

i am ok, had a total freak out today cause I tried the Doppler and wasn’t able to find the heartbeat :( I am 12 weeks tomorrow. It’s so worrisome. I wish I didn’t even have that thing! I stashed it in the back of the garage. Technically I could go in for a reassurance scan but they couldn’t schedule me until 10 days away, so what’s the point. I also just felt strongly like I wanted to step back from frantically seeking reassurance and just wait and trust. If I see even a speck of blood or have a single scary cramp I’ll rush to the ER any time of day or night (as long as DH can hang with the kids of course). Just can’t wait to feel real movement and not these tiny bumps that I think are baby but could be anything.

how is everyone else?


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> How we all doing?
> 
> Anyone else dealing with super itchy nipples? Lol. It’s super inconvenient.
> 
> Also found out I have these disks behind my eyes which put me at pretty high risk for glaucoma. Just what you wanna hear at 31....so yay

Omg yes!!! It’s so hard trying to discreetly itch your nipples at work :haha: they’re super sensitive too, getting dried with a towel feels more like sandpaper.

I’ve been very quiet lately but only because juggling work and school and life has been hectic so haven’t checked in in a while, baby is very very active lately! I love getting all these kicks although not while I feel sick, my morning sickness seems to have ramped up again and her kicking away definitely doesn’t help it haha. Our 20 week scan is Wednesday which I’m both dreading and so excited for, I have no reason to believe anything is wrong but it’s still a very worrying scan. I think we have settled on a name Aoife (pronounced eefa) everyone hates it even oh isn’t keen but I adore it and our deal always was he chooses boys I choose girls, if he doesn’t come round to the name I’ll have to pick something else but he’s agreed to go with it for now in the hopes that it grows on him


----------



## tdog

Hey ladies haven't been on much still getting hypos but not as much, sickness is still going on trying to force something down everytime is a nightmare, I've been getting pain in my lower stomach here and there bit like a stitch :shrug: I've read could round ligiment pain also been getting numbness in my hands :( I've also read that can my carpal tunnel gets so frustrating xx

Hope you ladies are well xx


----------



## alex_22

tdog said:


> Hey ladies haven't been on much still getting hypos but not as much, sickness is still going on trying to force something down everytime is a nightmare, I've been getting pain in my lower stomach here and there bit like a stitch :shrug: I've read could round ligiment pain also been getting numbness in my hands :( I've also read that can my carpal tunnel gets so frustrating xx
> 
> Hope you ladies are well xx

I suffered with carpal tunnel with my first luckily it didn’t come back with my second and so far no sign of it, a whole lot of the women in my family suffer with it so I’ll be lucky to escape it though, mine would feel like pins and needles and numbness as if I’d slept on my arm/hand all night


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> I suffered with carpal tunnel with my first luckily it didn’t come back with my second and so far no sign of it, a whole lot of the women in my family suffer with it so I’ll be lucky to escape it though, mine would feel like pins and needles and numbness as if I’d slept on my arm/hand all night

That's exactly how it feels its horrible :( xx


----------



## doggylover

KylasBaby said:


> How we all doing?
> 
> Anyone else dealing with super itchy nipples? Lol. It’s super inconvenient.
> 
> Also found out I have these disks behind my eyes which put me at pretty high risk for glaucoma. Just what you wanna hear at 31....so yay

I’ve had itchy nips a few times too lol! Not good. I’m at high risk of glaucoma as well due to family history. Plus side is my eye tests are free when I get to 40 :haha:



MrsKatie said:


> Oh @KylasBaby so sorry, that is stressful. DH and I are closing in fast on 40 and health concerns related to aging are beginning to be on my radar... it is stressful. Hope that never becomes an issue for you. Can not believe you’re about to hit the halfway point!
> 
> i am ok, had a total freak out today cause I tried the Doppler and wasn’t able to find the heartbeat :( I am 12 weeks tomorrow. It’s so worrisome. I wish I didn’t even have that thing! I stashed it in the back of the garage. Technically I could go in for a reassurance scan but they couldn’t schedule me until 10 days away, so what’s the point. I also just felt strongly like I wanted to step back from frantically seeking reassurance and just wait and trust. If I see even a speck of blood or have a single scary cramp I’ll rush to the ER any time of day or night (as long as DH can hang with the kids of course). Just can’t wait to feel real movement and not these tiny bumps that I think are baby but could be anything.
> 
> how is everyone else?

:hugs: sorry you’ve been feeling so freaked out, I think this time when you can’t feel anything is so worrying for mums. When is your next appointment?



alex_22 said:


> Omg yes!!! It’s so hard trying to discreetly itch your nipples at work :haha: they’re super sensitive too, getting dried with a towel feels more like sandpaper.
> 
> I’ve been very quiet lately but only because juggling work and school and life has been hectic so haven’t checked in in a while, baby is very very active lately! I love getting all these kicks although not while I feel sick, my morning sickness seems to have ramped up again and her kicking away definitely doesn’t help it haha. Our 20 week scan is Wednesday which I’m both dreading and so excited for, I have no reason to believe anything is wrong but it’s still a very worrying scan. I think we have settled on a name Aoife (pronounced eefa) everyone hates it even oh isn’t keen but I adore it and our deal always was he chooses boys I choose girls, if he doesn’t come round to the name I’ll have to pick something else but he’s agreed to go with it for now in the hopes that it grows on him

Aoife is a great name, I’m Irish though :haha: I would always say though that Irish names cause a life time of mispronunciation for people in non-Irish settings (that said I’m assuming you aren’t in Ireland which could be totally incorrect! Apologies if so!). As a teacher I struggle with non familiar names, and it can be really hard getting some in your head, and I feel so bad for kids when they constantly have to correct.



tdog said:


> Hey ladies haven't been on much still getting hypos but not as much, sickness is still going on trying to force something down everytime is a nightmare, I've been getting pain in my lower stomach here and there bit like a stitch :shrug: I've read could round ligiment pain also been getting numbness in my hands :( I've also read that can my carpal tunnel gets so frustrating xx
> 
> Hope you ladies are well xx

Oh love :hugs: I just feel so awful for you, you are just having the worst time at the minute. Sending you loads of love. I hope your oh and family are able to help out? Although not easy for family to help atm with the increasing restrictions.

AFM: this week has been horrendous for sickness. Just awful ever day. The only thing that helps, even briefly, is eating. As such I have already put on loads of weight :( but it’s the only thing that helps settle my st9,sch for a few minutes, and of course it’s all junk, couldn’t possibly be feeling better after eating fruit :(


----------



## doggylover

Oh also I am convinced I’m having twins because my bump is so big already :haha: I have my scan on Wednesday so will soon find out.


----------



## alex_22

[QUOTE/] Aoife is a great name, I’m Irish though :haha: I would always say though that Irish names cause a life time of mispronunciation for people in non-Irish settings (that said I’m assuming you aren’t in Ireland which could be totally incorrect! Apologies if so!). As a teacher I struggle with non familiar names, and it can be really hard getting some in your head, and I feel so bad for kids when they constantly have to correct.[/QUOTE]
No not Ireland England, I think the spelling is what is putting oh off as we know very very few people are going to be able to pronounce her name from just seeing it. I just adore the name too much to be put off by having to pronounce it to everybody


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> I’ve had itchy nips a few times too lol! Not good. I’m at high risk of glaucoma as well due to family history. Plus side is my eye tests are free when I get to 40 :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry you’ve been feeling so freaked out, I think this time when you can’t feel anything is so worrying for mums. When is your next appointment?
> 
> 
> 
> Aoife is a great name, I’m Irish though :haha: I would always say though that Irish names cause a life time of mispronunciation for people in non-Irish settings (that said I’m assuming you aren’t in Ireland which could be totally incorrect! Apologies if so!). As a teacher I struggle with non familiar names, and it can be really hard getting some in your head, and I feel so bad for kids when they constantly have to correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh love :hugs: I just feel so awful for you, you are just having the worst time at the minute. Sending you loads of love. I hope your oh and family are able to help out? Although not easy for family to help atm with the increasing restrictions.
> 
> AFM: this week has been horrendous for sickness. Just awful ever day. The only thing that helps, even briefly, is eating. As such I have already put on loads of weight :( but it’s the only thing that helps settle my st9,sch for a few minutes, and of course it’s all junk, couldn’t possibly be feeling better after eating fruit :(

This is the worst pregnancy out of them all of I'm honest I suffer with sciatica aswell and atm that and my hips are so bad :( I had another hypo earlier but got on it quick before it went to low xx

I was convinced I was having twins due to big bump early on :haha: hope your sickness eases for you soon xx


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> [QUOTE/] Aoife is a great name, I’m Irish though :haha: I would always say though that Irish names cause a life time of mispronunciation for people in non-Irish settings (that said I’m assuming you aren’t in Ireland which could be totally incorrect! Apologies if so!). As a teacher I struggle with non familiar names, and it can be really hard getting some in your head, and I feel so bad for kids when they constantly have to correct.

No not Ireland England, I think the spelling is what is putting oh off as we know very very few people are going to be able to pronounce her name from just seeing it. I just adore the name too much to be put off by having to pronounce it to everybody[/QUOTE]

Ahh the English should be able to deal with Aoife then! I always worry about Americans and Irish names as they have a tendency to butcher them :haha: (apologies American ladies!) 



tdog said:


> This is the worst pregnancy out of them all of I'm honest I suffer with sciatica aswell and atm that and my hips are so bad :( I had another hypo earlier but got on it quick before it went to low xx
> 
> I was convinced I was having twins due to big bump early on :haha: hope your sickness eases for you soon xx

Oh I get sciatica too badly in pregnancy. I never had it before babies, and it’s worst when I’m pregnant but flares even when I’m not. It’s the worst :x


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> No not Ireland England, I think the spelling is what is putting oh off as we know very very few people are going to be able to pronounce her name from just seeing it. I just adore the name too much to be put off by having to pronounce it to everybody

Ahh the English should be able to deal with Aoife then! I always worry about Americans and Irish names as they have a tendency to butcher them :haha: (apologies American ladies!)



Oh I get sciatica too badly in pregnancy. I never had it before babies, and it’s worst when I’m pregnant but flares even when I’m not. It’s the worst :x[/QUOTE]

You’d think but the few people I’ve told have said they’d never in a million years get that pronunciation from that spelling ](*,) on her birth announcement I’ll totally have to put (eefa) and just hope people remember, mil and fil will absolutely hate the name, they didn’t like Ayla which is the other name we liked said they like traditional names, none of my kids have traditional English names so I assume they don’t like any of our choices


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> You’d think but the few people I’ve told have said they’d never in a million years get that pronunciation from that spelling ](*,) on her birth announcement I’ll totally have to put (eefa) and just hope people remember, mil and fil will absolutely hate the name, they didn’t like Ayla which is the other name we liked said they like traditional names, none of my kids have traditional English names so I assume they don’t like any of our choices

This is why we don’t discuss our name choices with anyone! Why your in laws think they have any right to say whether they like a name or not is beyond me. It’s not their child, not their choice! As long as you and your oh like it that’s all that matters!


----------



## MrsKatie

I don’t discuss names before baby is born. Once you have a face and a person to fit with the name, it’s much harder to pick apart the name. If my best friend had told me the name she gave her son I might not have liked it. But since I learned the name after he was born, I loved the name because I love him!

this has been my hardest pregnancy too, by far. It’s a thousand times better now at 12+1, weeks 4-9/10 were hell. The nausea is still nagging in the mornings but it’s better overall. No food aversions anymore either.


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh and I love Irish names. LOVE them. No matter how hard to spell or pronounce for non-Irish folks. So I’m biased. One of my favorites is Caoimhe, pronounced Kiva. DH is named Paddy and even he said no to that hahaha. Aoife is gorgeous.


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@alex_22 I live in England and I’ve met a couple of Aoife’s and I’m sure most people already know how to pronounce it so I wouldn’t worry too much. 

AFM I’ve had a cold since Wednesday and been told to self isolate cos I met a friend on Tuesday who tested positive on Wednesday. I’m waiting for my results to come back and I don’t really know what results I want! I apparently need to self isolate even if I test negative. It’s awful being cooped up and working from home again plus I feel so bad asking other to get things from the shop for me... especially cos I still don’t have much or an appetite and never know what I want! 

I don’t know if what I’ve got is sciatica but I’m so stiff in my lower back whenever I do the slightest bit of exercise so going to try and find some yoga to help.

Also.. feel like my belly is starting to grow now at 15 weeks and was wondering if anyone has any stretch mark cream suggestions? Thanks :)


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Ooh also I forgot to mention. I’m down 2kg since I got pregnant which I find really strange. I know I’ve been nauseous and don’t have the best appetite but I still ensure I’m eating three times a day. I’m no more active now and I usually always eat healthy so it’s really baffled me


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie I’m so glad to hear you are starting to feel better. Caoimhe is a pretty name, and it’s actually not too common in the part of Ireland where I live either. My husband is English and he hates Irish names. He especially despised Grainne (Gron-ya) as he says it sounds like an STD :rofl:

@WannaBMamma7 oh no way, the self isolating is tough I imagine. My brother is just finishing his “time” after someone he shares an office with tested positive and he’s been going mad! My mum is now isolating for 5 days before an operation and she’s already had enough! I hope your time passes quickly, and that you don’t end up having covid. 
My sciatica is always in my left bum cheek/upper thigh. It’s like a shooting/burning pain when I move a certain way. Apparently there are loads of YouTube videos with exercises to help relieve sciatica you could look in to. Also I’m so jealous of your weight loss. I’ve put on a stone already because the only time I don’t feel sick is when I’m eating junk :(


----------



## SCgirl

I’m sort of losing weight as well? I guess overall I’m staying the same, but I had extra at the start so it’s not yet a concern (I somehow gained around 5lbs my first 4 weeks- prob due to stopping some meds I was on, and have lost 3-4lbs since then- most in the last 2-3 weeks.) but my pants and shorts absolutely don’t fit anymore!

still nauseous and exhausted all the time- not as bad as it has been, but just don’t even have the motivation to try to function with it anymore- just burnt out from feeling rough for the last 3+ months (even though it’s not quite as had as it has been). Still on the rx meds (got Super nauseous when tried to skip a day), and in the last few days have had occasional sciatic nerve pain (not looking forward to that progressing again).

so the good- I had a few days of flutters- didn’t really feel any yesterday/today, multiple appointments at the end of the week so not worried at this point- it’s still early. (Yes, I’m sure that’s what they were though- others I didn’t actually feel this early!)

im wondering if the constant heartburn is contributing to my overall feeling gross? (Taking meds for it). Ah, the joys of pregnancy. I’ve never been one to enjoy being pregnant- it’s such an uncomfortable time! (Don’t get me wrong- it’s also a special time and I am grateful.)

(also started taking aspirin again- under doc guidance- in an attempt to keep pre eclampsia away. Had it 2/2 so far, and took aspirin last time as well.)


----------



## MrsKatie

@SCgirl the flutters are the absolute best!! I felt a ton of movement last night and it’s just so wonderful!

@doggylover omg the STD Hahahahahaha!!! It’s so funny, like you get an idea about some names and then that’s all you can think!


----------



## WannaBMamma7

@doggylover thank you.. hopefully get the results tomorrow. I kind of want to get it now so I don’t get it later in pregnancy if that makes sense. Aaah the way you’ve described sciatica, I don’t think that’s what I have. I’m just like stiff around the top of my butt/lower back. I might be sleeping on my pregnancy pillow funny and be putting too much pressure there. Haha hopefully I’ll start putting on the pounds soon... the belly is definitely starting to protrude. 

@SCgirl heartburn definitely just makes you generally feel crap. I was getting so fed up of it but it seems to have gone now. It was completely putting me off food and just putting me in a fowl mood. I tried sitting up more which helped and cutting out any greasy or spicy foods. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies,

Sorry ive been quiet, we've been trying to get the whole of the downstairs of our house decorated before the baby comes. Took a week just to strip the old 70s wallpaper.

@tdog I've had the itchy nips and the round ligament pain. Every time I stood up today, I had to stop for a sec. 

Loving the Irish names.

I'll be 12 weeks on thursday, we have out 12 week scan on Friday and im so worried. If it wasn't for sore boobs and tiredness (which is wearing off now) I wouldnt know I'm pregnant. No sickness or any thing real to tell me that I am. Im so worried they'll tell me that its a MMC. Im probably being silly, but still can't stop worrying . Ill be glad when this week is over.


----------



## KylasBaby

@Nixnax Don’t worry about lack of symptoms! I was nauseous 4-7.5 weeks then nothing but tiredness. I’ve been scared for all my
Ultrasounds but baby girl had been in there happy as a clam! I have my 20 week anatomy scan Friday and its the first I’m not nervous for. I feel her everyday. I’m sure everything is fine :)


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax its so normal to be scared going in to that first scan. Even though I feel awful and have a bump already I will still be nervous that I will hear bad news. Glad to hear you’ve got rid of the 70s wallpaper :haha: they really had a thing for all the patterns and colours back then, didn’t they?!

@SCgirl im so sorry to hear how awful you’re still feeling. Lovely to have the start of the movements though! I’ve started feeling all of mine around 16 weeks so hopefully will this time too. 

AFM: 12 weeks today! Even though nothing actually changes I think it always feels like such a milestone. 8 weeks done, 27 more to go.....


----------



## Deethehippy

:hi: Just popping by.. nice to see all you lovely ladies are doing so well..can't believe how far along you all are! sending my best wishes to you all..I pray I will be pregnant at the same time as some of you.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Deethehippy hi honey and thanks for checking in, I wish you were here with us too and I am fx so hard for your rainbow baby very soon <3


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax scanxiety is so real! We all have it. Your baby is thriving!

I have been feeling lots of movement the past few days, it’s so wonderful! I am so excited for another baby <3


----------



## doggylover

Deethehippy said:


> :hi: Just popping by.. nice to see all you lovely ladies are doing so well..can't believe how far along you all are! sending my best wishes to you all..I pray I will be pregnant at the same time as some of you.

Thanks for checking in lovely. Hope you are doing ok? Still have everything crossed your bfp is coming soon x


----------



## alex_22

Deethehippy said:


> :hi: Just popping by.. nice to see all you lovely ladies are doing so well..can't believe how far along you all are! sending my best wishes to you all..I pray I will be pregnant at the same time as some of you.

Dee I’m always popping over to the tww threads to check up on you and always pray I see some good news. I really really hope it happens soon for you x


----------



## alex_22

Had a phonecall from my midwife today and I have to be under a consultant now because of dd’s low birth weight (6lb 12oz at 40+6) also have to now be on aspirin daily to thin blood to help it pass through the placenta easier and growth scans from 28 weeks onwards. I’m pleased to be getting extra chances to see her but after 2 completely straight forward pregnancies it’s a bit of a shock


----------



## MrsKatie

Wait 6lb12 is a very healthy and average birth weight even for a week post dates! I don’t know an OB or midwife who’d blink an eye at that weight. I mean yes enjoy the extra scans but they’re fully being weirdly vigilant...


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> Had a phonecall from my midwife today and I have to be under a consultant now because of dd’s low birth weight (6lb 12oz at 40+6) also have to now be on aspirin daily to thin blood to help it pass through the placenta easier and growth scans from 28 weeks onwards. I’m pleased to be getting extra chances to see her but after 2 completely straight forward pregnancies it’s a bit of a shock

It will be a shock lovely I have to have growth scans aswell but that's due to my diabetes, just think it be nice to see baba a few more times before they arrive :) xx

I saw my diabetes woman today she so happy about my numbers (when I'm not having a hypo) that she said any problems to ring her anytime, go back in 4 weeks to see her again, my 20 week scan is coming up aswell so can't wait to see baba again :) xx


----------



## tdog

Oh and 6lb 12oz is not small at full term :shrug: why they think that's small wow xx


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you ladies, its just the waiting I think. When I see it on the screen I'm sure all will be fine. I 'think' my belly is starting to show a little, im looking a little fatter :haha:. Im in pregnancy jeans, below the bump ones. Best investment EVER. I think I will wear these forever now.

@alex_22 I would think that is a perfectly normal weight. I know most are 7lbs+ these day, but I wouldnt consider that small. 

@doggylover we decided to buy a fixer upper last March.... the WHOLE house was wallpapered... we've completed upstairs but downstairs needs to be done before April. Never again. The only saving grace is that none of it was woodchip paper. Just heavily textured


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Had a phonecall from my midwife today and I have to be under a consultant now because of dd’s low birth weight (6lb 12oz at 40+6) also have to now be on aspirin daily to thin blood to help it pass through the placenta easier and growth scans from 28 weeks onwards. I’m pleased to be getting extra chances to see her but after 2 completely straight forward pregnancies it’s a bit of a shock

Im sure that has come as a shock. But great that they are so on the ball and on top of your care. I agree with the others that I don’t think 6lbs 12 is overly small though! 



tdog said:


> It will be a shock lovely I have to have growth scans aswell but that's due to my diabetes, just think it be nice to see baba a few more times before they arrive :) xx
> 
> I saw my diabetes woman today she so happy about my numbers (when I'm not having a hypo) that she said any problems to ring her anytime, go back in 4 weeks to see her again, my 20 week scan is coming up aswell so can't wait to see baba again :) xx

Great that she is happy, and that you can ring any time. How are you keeping this week?


----------



## alex_22

I agree ladies, I know 6lb 12 is on the smaller side for an overdue baby but I wouldn’t class it as small enough to need to be consultant led, she’s still a very petite girl at 6 too so I’m sure it’s just her and nothing to do with not getting enough while inside. I just worry that they might intervene unnecessarily and induce labour for a small but otherwise happy baby. The aspirin is also concerning because I bled quite a lot after having dd so I’ll have to voice my concerns on that a little closer to my due date


----------



## KylasBaby

@alex_22 with the aspirin with dd I stopped at like 36 weeks. You have to stop before birth or you could have bleeding issues. I had no bleeding issues when she was born at 39+1. Id definitely ask about stopping a few weeks before birth. 

Anyone else being beaten up from the inside? Lol. Baby girl is getting ready to join her sister in dance class. Goodness she’s strong for being so little.


----------



## alex_22

KylasBaby said:


> @alex_22 with the aspirin with dd I stopped at like 36 weeks. You have to stop before birth or you could have bleeding issues. I had no bleeding issues when she was born at 39+1. Id definitely ask about stopping a few weeks before birth.
> 
> Anyone else being beaten up from the inside? Lol. Baby girl is getting ready to join her sister in dance class. Goodness she’s strong for being so little.

I’m hoping the same advice is given to me. I woke up the other morning on my belly getting kicked all over the place, she must have been getting squashed :haha: I’ve noticed her little routine already which I don’t remember noticing this early on with the other 2 she’s very very active first thing on a morning and last thing at night with just the odd few jabs an hour throughout the day


----------



## MrsKatie

@alex_22, remember they can’t intervene without your consent. I had to push HARD not to have unnecessary interventions with my 3rd (she was- GASP- 8 days overdue. And totally fine) and then with this one I assume I will too since I’m sooooooooo old (38). Fortunately I have midwives who seem truly on board with my natural-minded and hands-off approach. I am super healthy and have had 4 complication-free pregnancies and births. I’ll do all the monitoring they want when I, inevitably, go past 40 weeks, as my body loves to do (my boys were born on their due dates or 2 days before, my girls were both at 41 weeks give or take a day, and I really think this one is a girl). Remember you are in charge. Your instincts are powerful and your body is made for this. If something is wrong and requires intervention, you’ll know.


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Im sure that has come as a shock. But great that they are so on the ball and on top of your care. I agree with the others that I don’t think 6lbs 12 is overly small though!
> 
> 
> 
> Great that she is happy, and that you can ring any time. How are you keeping this week?

I've been OK upto now thank you for asking after me so lovely of you :) they also told me to eat carbs if I can as that will help my blood sugars :) xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@tdog I get scary hypoglycemia (I cant do the GD test because it gives me severe reactive hypoglycemia, have to monitor blood sugar for a few weeks instead) and it’s truly awful!! When they tested me for it my blood sugar got down to 41 during the fasting test, I don’t think I’ve ever felt so wretched in my life! Hope it stays under control for you!


----------



## sunnydee

So great to hear so many of you feeling kicks already! I don't think I've felt anything yet, my bump is getting big so I'm trying not to worry but just hoping it happens soon! My 1st I felt at 12 weeks!


----------



## tdog

I haven't felt no kicks as yet little flutters here and there :) xx

@MrsKatie it's awful I hate eating carbs if I'm honest but supose needs must and teying to control it aswell xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@tdog yes I can’t tolerate grains or sugar at all, when I see or hear about people eating cereal or oatmeal for breakfast or a big plate of rice or pasta I am blown away, that would absolutely destroy me.


----------



## doggylover

@tdog dunno about you but I have no trouble with eating carbs, even when feeling so sick :haha: could live off toast!!! 

So here in NI our schools are shutting again. Hopefully just for an extra week before the Halloween holiday. I hope so anyway, as my kids adore school and it’ll be horrible for the to be out for longer. 

I have my scan this afternoon. First appointment I’ve had, so hopefully all is well.


----------



## possiblyp18

Hi ladies,

I'm a bit late joining, I didnt even realise there was a page like this:)
I am due 4th March and suffering with hyperemesis STILL :( I suffered with it all the way through my previous pregnancies so I dont expect it to stop yet.

We are staying team Yellow :D
I hope you are all well x


----------



## KylasBaby

possiblyp18 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a bit late joining, I didnt even realise there was a page like this:)
> I am due 4th March and suffering with hyperemesis STILL :( I suffered with it all the way through my previous pregnancies so I dont expect it to stop yet.
> 
> We are staying team Yellow :D
> I hope you are all well x

Welcome! Same due date as me :)


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover can’t wait to hear about your appointment!

@possiblyp18 welcome! So sorry you’re still sick :(


----------



## KylasBaby

If anyone Amazons like me, they have a few baby deals for prime day. Today is the last day...I think. Don’t quote me on it. They have some car seats (of course not the one I want) but I snagged some swaddles, sleepers and breast pads.

Just thought I’d pass along the info.


----------



## doggylover

possiblyp18 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a bit late joining, I didnt even realise there was a page like this:)
> I am due 4th March and suffering with hyperemesis STILL :( I suffered with it all the way through my previous pregnancies so I dont expect it to stop yet.
> 
> We are staying team Yellow :D
> I hope you are all well x

Hi, welcome! Sorry to hear you have HG, I hope that you have good support to help you out, especially with other kids too. 

@MrsKatie the appointment was quick! A very brief scan and bloods taken and then I was out. They did all the medical questions over the phone, trying to reduce face to face time because of covid. 

All was well with baby though, very active indeed and good clear images which is nice. I won’t upload pics as they all look the same anyway :haha: just a generic 12 week scan! 

We told the kids, and they are excited. Also told a few friends. DH still hasn’t told his family yet, he will do it tonight and I am keen to hear his mum’s response. She thought we were done at 2 kids, never mind 4 :haha:


----------



## sunnydee

That's great @doggylover that the scan went well! And that kids are excited too! It's such a long time for kids to wait isn't it, mine keep asking how much longer it will be till baby comes! Haha
I heard about the schools closing in NI, hoping it doesn't happen here in South too. My kids love school I'll be devastated if they have to miss it!


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, 12 weeks today. Almost into then 2nd tri. We have our scan tomorrow.

We had our dog spayed yesterday, awww the poor little thing was off her face all night last night and whining. We let her sleep with us, Needless to say we didn't get any sleep. Today she is jumping all over the place and won't keep still. Silly pups.

I have had a ridiculous case of lightning crotch for the last 2 days. Whoever invented that needs a slap!!!

@doggylover so glad your scan went well


----------



## WannaBMamma7

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I feel like it’s passing a lot quicker now that we’ve told people! Cos I’ve had to self isolate I’ve not seen my last few friends to tell them so need to sort that soon! 

I’m going to be 16 weeks on Monday and I feel like ever since I’ve hit second trimester, I just have absolutely no appetite and I’m so thirsty!. I’m still making myself eat three meals and snacking on fruits and yoghurt but it’s a real push. Eating my bran flakes this morning was the biggest chore ever! Has anyone else experienced this? I’m seeing the midwife next Friday so going to ask her about it and my weight loss. Too many concerns when its the first! Haha


----------



## KylasBaby

Halfway there!! Anatomy scan and OB Appt tomorrow :). It going by so fast now


----------



## Nixnax

KylasBaby said:


> Halfway there!! Anatomy scan and OB Appt tomorrow :). It going by so fast now
> 
> View attachment 1089057

Yay half way :happydance: hope the scan goes well


----------



## sunnydee

WannaBMamma7 said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I feel like it’s passing a lot quicker now that we’ve told people! Cos I’ve had to self isolate I’ve not seen my last few friends to tell them so need to sort that soon!
> 
> I’m going to be 16 weeks on Monday and I feel like ever since I’ve hit second trimester, I just have absolutely no appetite and I’m so thirsty!. I’m still making myself eat three meals and snacking on fruits and yoghurt but it’s a real push. Eating my bran flakes this morning was the biggest chore ever! Has anyone else experienced this? I’m seeing the midwife next Friday so going to ask her about it and my weight loss. Too many concerns when its the first! Haha

I'm the opposite! I literally can not stop eating and constantly hungry, I'm a bit worried I might put on way too much weight! Must be a boy, I was like this with my boy pregnancy! Gained 10lbs more than with my girl.


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby you look terrific! How are you half way already!!

i am a bottomless pit. Can’t stop eating!


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie Thank you! It crawled in the beginning, but then it just flew by. Going so fast. I think opening our daycare back up and dd going her remote school at home life got busy again. Especially where I feel so good it’s going by fast. Hope the rest does as well!

I can’t stop eating either. Baby especially likes mac n cheese lol.


----------



## sunnydee

Omg now all I want is mac n cheese lol
Your bump pic is great @KylasBaby good luck with the scan tomorrow!


----------



## SCgirl

Saw my regular ob today, specialist tomorrow (planned). Apparently they’ll be doing an early anatomy scan- they’re just going ahead and doing it now, and will look at the heart for the stuff that won’t show up yet at a later time... didn’t know they did that until talking today. Wish I did so my husband could have requested off to attend too, but figured that would happen at 20w. Oh well!


----------



## KylasBaby

Baby girl is a healthy, happy 12oz! Measuring a few days ahead (20+4) Anatomy scan was perfect! Even though she was stubborn and it took an hour to get all the measurements. Stubborn is in her genes so I’m not surprised. They said she looks good, everything is right on track structurally. HR149


----------



## Nixnax

The scan went really well. Measuring slightly ahead at 12+4. Due 26th April :dance: so in love


----------



## MrsKatie

Aaah love these beautiful updates and scan pictures!


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> The scan went really well. Measuring slightly ahead at 12+4. Due 26th April :dance: so in love
> View attachment 1089103
> View attachment 1089104

Same date as me!!! Glad your scan went well! Did they change your date? I was measuring 4 days ahead but they said they wouldn’t change as less than 5 days. With my first they changed my date at EVERY appointment! 

@KylasBaby so glad the scan went well and baby is healthy in there. Wonderful news! 

How is everyone?


----------



## tdog

:hi: ladies sorry been Mia I've been so poorly getting a bit better but sickness is still here wish would do one if I'm honest, ilso been having sharp stabbing like pain in my right Overy which stops me in my tracks :( xx

Hope we arw all well xx


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover they did change my date, but like you said, im sure they'll change it again. DH was in awe at the scan. Asking lost of questions and totally mesmerised bless him. Was lush to see


----------



## alex_22

Scan went well, baby was super awkward though! Took over 30 minutes to get everything measured and checked, we almost had to go back for a re scan but she eventually managed to get what she needed. Still a girl and still stubborn :laugh2:


----------



## sunnydee

Ahh great to see all the lovely scans!


----------



## SCgirl

We had a good scan yesterday as well- it was like a mini anatomy scan, apparently there will be another in 4 weeks. High risk may transfer me to my regular OB at that point (20w) and have me see them every 2 weeks and get blood drawn every 2-3 weeks to monitor numbers. If anything changes In those she wants to see me again. Said she may start seeing me towards the end of my pregnancy, 30-32 weeks IF I’m still pregnant. I replied IF?!? I’d better be!!

Scan confirmed NIPT results of girl. Cord, brain, and heart look good. Urine was being produced, baby was moving a bunch and practicing sucking/swallowing. Measuring right on track, weighing around 6oz in the 65th percentile. (I don’t put much weight into those measurements- I was told late in pregnancies my babies weighed pounds more than they weighed weeks later at birth!)


----------



## SCgirl

I’m also attempting to come off of bonjesta after around 10 weeks on it- having some rebound effects And rough evenings, but hoping I can stay off...


----------



## doggylover

So glad to hear all the scans have gone well and everyone is lovely and healthy! 

I will have another appointment at 16weeks and consultant usually does a quick scan then, and then my anatomy scan is at 19 weeks (something to do with covid).

Sorry you’re still suffering @tdog. My sickness is still pretty horrendous as well :(


----------



## SCgirl

I don’t think I’m ready to come off of the meds yet... first few days were ok, but the sickness is baaaaack :brat: Was hoping it would leave with the first trimester...


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> I don’t think I’m ready to come off of the meds yet... first few days were ok, but the sickness is baaaaack :brat: Was hoping it would leave with the first trimester...

Boooo to that. Keep taking them as long as you need, for sure. I took meds until 26/7 weeks last time. 

How is everyone doing? Our schools are shut again so kids are at home and it’s rained non stop since Monday morning :(


----------



## KylasBaby

Just moving alone. This pregnancy is so different to dds even though they’re both girls. I forget I’m pregnant until I see my belly or get a kick. Life is busy. I opted to keep dd home for schooling this year and she is absolutely ROCKING the remote learning. She loves it. Not what we imagined for her first year of school, but she’s doing amazing.

We had our annual fall pics taken Saturday. Hoping we have them back in a week or so! And the belly has REALLY popped the last 2 days. Ignore the messy bed. Dd has decided she’s sleeping with me lately and I hadn’t made the bed yet. Just needed to take a pic of how massive I am lol


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby you are absolutely gorgeous and your DD is the sweetest!!

my insomnia is out of control. Like CRAZY. I can doze between 2/3-5am or so maybe. It’s awful.


----------



## doggylover

@KylasBaby that picture of you and DD is just beautiful! Absolutely stunning! I’m glad she is doing so well with her remote learning, kids can be so adaptable but I imagine that many are struggling with the learning at home and the lack of normal classrooms.

So I have bought 2 pairs of Maternity dungarees and YES. They are amazing. I shall be living in dungarees from now until May! (Not sure what Americans would call dungarees? I’ll attach a picture, someone let me know!)


----------



## KylasBaby

@doggylover we call them overalls. But dungarees was used just for jeans years ago. Like sometimes my grandfather calls them that. But like anyone after that wouldn’t use that term.


----------



## MrsKatie

Hahaha i didn’t know they were called anything but overalls!

@KylasBaby which state are you in? We’re in oregon!


----------



## doggylover

We have all different words for clothes here. I learnt a few differences years ago as I worked at a summer camp, like what you call a sweater we would usually call a jumper. But then an American I went to university with said they had a jumper, but it is what I would call a dungaree dress (so like The overalls above but instead of pants on the bottom it’s a dress). I dunno if that’s common though? I’ve never heard anyone else say it, she was from Colorado. Then of course you say pants, we say trousers, what we call pants you call underwear/panties. And what you call pantyhose we call tights. 

Can all get very confusing when you’re living together.

many favourite mishap with English vs American words was when an English guy at university asked an American girl for a rubber. She was absolutely appalled :haha: we say “rubber” to mean eraser, whereas I believe a lot of Americans use it to mean condom?!


----------



## doggylover

Anyway, maternity dungarees/overalls are super comfy and I recommend them to all! I’ve always hated maternity jeans so I’m excited not to wear any this time.


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie Massachusetts :) All the way in the other side 

@doggylover a jumper is a specific kind of dress yeah. We call then tights too. Pantyhose are more for older people. You get women i feel use tights. Around here at least. And yes lol. Rubber is a condom hahaha


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby I looove the east coast!!! My mom's family is from Martha's Vineyard (lived there for many generations) and we still have the house... I dream of it, even though it's tough on the off season. Just love it.


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie I love it here! Well the weather kinda sucks for like half the year haha. But it’s great other than that. Foliage is getting so pretty now.


----------



## doggylover

We went on honeymoon to Cape Cod, it had some really beautiful places and we’d love to go back now with the kids, especially as we didn’t take time to explore Boston when we were there. 

I’ve been feeling much less sick today which has been welcome. I find chewing gum non stop really seems to help me out. I’m going through so many packs!


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, 

Sorry ive been a bit quiet. I've been in bed with a migraine since Monday night. It was making me very sick. Not fun at all. Feeling much better today though.

I had a call from the cardiologist today. We have several hereditary heart conditions in the family. Ive never been tested, so I'm being checked over at some point soon.

We've told everybody now and announced it on social media. We weren't going to do that, but it seemed the easiest option to tell everyone in one go. 

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry ive been a bit quiet. I've been in bed with a migraine since Monday night. It was making me very sick. Not fun at all. Feeling much better today though.
> 
> I had a call from the cardiologist today. We have several hereditary heart conditions in the family. Ive never been tested, so I'm being checked over at some point soon.
> 
> We've told everybody now and announced it on social media. We weren't going to do that, but it seemed the easiest option to tell everyone in one go.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well.

Sorry you’ve been so unwell. I’ve never experienced a migraine but remember we at uni I lived with a guy who would have to just sleep in a dark room for three days to get through it, must be awful.

hopefully all is ok for you, heart wise, but great that they are so on the ball getting you seen.


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @Nixnax I'm so sorry! I've never had a migraine but DH gets them, and last week he had one for 3 days straight it seemed hideous. I felt awful for him.

Congratulations on the announcement! Hope all gets cleared when you do the cardiology tests.


----------



## Nixnax

They really are evil. Ive not had one in years. Luckily my partner was home so he could look after me. 

It was a joke really, I phoned my GP as I was in crippling pain. They told me to go to a pharmacist?! So sent my partner to the pharmacist, they said they can't give anything other than paracetamol. When he came back with nothing I just cried. I called the midwife and they said that my GP had been shocking, they should have prescribed me something. Needless to say I'm moving GPs. Been meaning to do it for a while anyway. So managed to ride it out on no good meds.


----------



## sunnydee

Oh no @Nixnax migraines are awful! I haven't had one for a few years but still suffer from headaches that will last for a week. Paracetamol definitely doesn't work either. Hopefully you can take something to help!

@doggylover I love the dungarees I might get a pair myself! I hate over the bump maternity jeans and they never fit me at the end cause my bump gets so big. 
New Look have under bump jeggings that I find really comfortable and will last till I'm huge too! I've just ordered a new pair


----------



## tdog

Hey ladies hope your all well and everything going well? I have finally got blood sugars under control (hope haven't jinxed it) still sick not as bad just forcing food is horrible :shrug: xx


----------



## Nixnax

@tdog oh bless you, sounds like your having a horrible time of it.

This headache is still lingering, it's no where near as bad now though thank god.

I'm currently living in undet the bump jeans, so comfy. I have over the bump as well, but I've not worn them yet, as I'm only just starting to grown out


----------



## doggylover

@tdog great news about your sugars. Sorry you’re still feeling so awful. I am as well, although weirdly I’ve found chewing gum helps me so much so I’m like a Cow these days, just constantly chewing away! 

I think my issue with maternity jeans is that the jean part stops so low, even with over bump jeans. I usually wear high waisted and I just feel like maternity ones are always halfway down my bum, simply because the denim has to stop so low! I still fit one pair of regular jeans atm, a pair which I got not long ago and didn’t realise were “mid rise” (scared to think what low rise is in that case) and they are doing a good job. The dungarees though... super not stylish, but everything held up where I like it :haha:


----------



## tdog

@Nixnax sorry about the headaches nothing worse than a headache hope you feel better soon xx

@doggylover I haven't found anything that eases it well I say that yoghurt I can stomach not any tho it has to be a corner :haha:

I had some gorgeous jeans from asda that I had when preg with Heidi can't bloody find them tho, fuming I can't find them as I'm living in leggings right now xx


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> @Nixnax sorry about the headaches nothing worse than a headache hope you feel better soon xx
> 
> @doggylover I haven't found anything that eases it well I say that yoghurt I can stomach not any tho it has to be a corner :haha:
> 
> I had some gorgeous jeans from asda that I had when preg with Heidi can't bloody find them tho, fuming I can't find them as I'm living in leggings right now xx

I know sickness isn’t good either way, but I kind of wish mine put me off food instead of needing to constantly nibble (biscuits!) to keep it at bay. I’m gonna be a whale soon!

Has anyone started buying things yet? Or thought about anymore names? 
i don’t think we actually need to buy anything at all, except a pack of newborn nappies (we use cloth nappies but I use disposables one hospital). With baby3 I didn’t even buy a new outfit as I couldn’t find one I liked! All my babies have worn the same first baby grow so I’ll keep that going this time.


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> I know sickness isn’t good either way, but I kind of wish mine put me off food instead of needing to constantly nibble (biscuits!) to keep it at bay. I’m gonna be a whale soon!
> 
> Has anyone started buying things yet? Or thought about anymore names?
> i don’t think we actually need to buy anything at all, except a pack of newborn nappies (we use cloth nappies but I use disposables one hospital). With baby3 I didn’t even buy a new outfit as I couldn’t find one I liked! All my babies have worn the same first baby grow so I’ll keep that going this time.

We haven't brought anything except newborn nappies I'm giving my mam money every month to buy gender stuff (she nos what baby is) ill prob have to get vests and grows for hospital and a coming home outfit, I need to order pram aswell haven't yet done that Heidis doesn't have a newborn but to it :shrug: we have thought of names but we like quinn as its unisex :) xx


----------



## Nixnax

We haven't bought anything yet, but we have been given quite a few things. A friend of mine never found out the gender until the birth for both of her girls, so she has given me a lot of vests and sleep suits as they are neutral. Most of it brand new. 

I started looking at prams yesterday... what a minefield!! We want to get a full travel system as they seem to have everything there. 

What have you all done pram wise in the past? Are full travel systems worth the amount the money they are?


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> We haven't brought anything except newborn nappies I'm giving my mam money every month to buy gender stuff (she nos what baby is) ill prob have to get vests and grows for hospital and a coming home outfit, I need to order pram aswell haven't yet done that Heidis doesn't have a newborn but to it :shrug: we have thought of names but we like quinn as its unisex :) xx

I didn’t realise your mum knew the baby’s gender! That’s so cool! How she can keep it a secret though is crazy! Love the name Quinn as well, and it really does suit boy or girl so well! 



Nixnax said:


> We haven't bought anything yet, but we have been given quite a few things. A friend of mine never found out the gender until the birth for both of her girls, so she has given me a lot of vests and sleep suits as they are neutral. Most of it brand new.
> 
> I started looking at prams yesterday... what a minefield!! We want to get a full travel system as they seem to have everything there.
> 
> What have you all done pram wise in the past? Are full travel systems worth the amount the money they are?

We have 7 babies worth of gender neutral stuff as neither my siblings or I have know before birth. Lots of white and cream :haha:

Prams are even more crazy now than when I started out, so many to choose from! It really depends on your lifestyle as to what you need, and whether or not you want it car seat compatible. I never, EVER use the infant car seat on our pram. Maybe a few times for no1 but never since. But I always have baby in a sling so don’t put them in a pram at all. If you make a lot of quick trips out (shops etc) it probably is worth it, so you don’t have to disturb them. If you usually go out and spend a longer time out, then it isn’t worth it so much as they can’t be in a car seat for more than 2hrs. 

Other than that things to think of are:
•Do you want them to be parent facing for a long time? Lots of buggies don’t have that option
•Do you mostly spend time on footpaths/urban areas or more rural/off road. That will dictate tyre type and probably 3 vs 4 wheels
•Are you planning a second baby soon? If so, something that converts to a double would be best
•How much do you want to pay! 
•How much boot space do you have and space to store it at home. Do you need something to fold small?

Once you work all those out, you should be able to narrow it down. Definitely try and get to a showroom to try a few out.


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> I didn’t realise your mum knew the baby’s gender! That’s so cool! How she can keep it a secret though is crazy! Love the name Quinn as well, and it really does suit boy or girl so well!
> 
> 
> 
> We have 7 babies worth of gender neutral stuff as neither my siblings or I have know before birth. Lots of white and cream :haha:
> 
> Prams are even more crazy now than when I started out, so many to choose from! It really depends on your lifestyle as to what you need, and whether or not you want it car seat compatible. I never, EVER use the infant car seat on our pram. Maybe a few times for no1 but never since. But I always have baby in a sling so don’t put them in a pram at all. If you make a lot of quick trips out (shops etc) it probably is worth it, so you don’t have to disturb them. If you usually go out and spend a longer time out, then it isn’t worth it so much as they can’t be in a car seat for more than 2hrs.
> 
> Other than that things to think of are:
> •Do you want them to be parent facing for a long time? Lots of buggies don’t have that option
> •Do you mostly spend time on footpaths/urban areas or more rural/off road. That will dictate tyre type and probably 3 vs 4 wheels
> •Are you planning a second baby soon? If so, something that converts to a double would be best
> •How much do you want to pay!
> •How much boot space do you have and space to store it at home. Do you need something to fold small?
> 
> Once you work all those out, you should be able to narrow it down. Definitely try and get to a showroom to try a few out.

Dunny you should say that I was on about new car seat for Paul's car one from newborn but the 350 spin one as its isofix and love isofix, I said can then do for new baby in my car then as I'll be on maternity, she then said yea she will have to face backwards anyway :shrug: Heidi's still facing backwards still and will be till 2 if I can as she has long legs :haha: so don't no if she said that to throw me off abit :rofl: xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Big sis has felt kicks from the outside ☺️ I can see them too.

Yoga balls work. Since I started using one a few days ago to help with lower back pain I’ve felt kicks like a bit above my belly button. I’d only ever felt them down low before bc she was transverse. I still feel them low too but I’m feeling them much higher too so she’s getting there even if she’s not staying there.

I can’t seem to stop buying baby clothes even though she doesn’t need any. I have HUGE tubs in storage of DDs clothes up until her current size. So she’s literally set for life lol.


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> Dunny you should say that I was on about new car seat for Paul's car one from newborn but the 350 spin one as its isofix and love isofix, I said can then do for new baby in my car then as I'll be on maternity, she then said yea she will have to face backwards anyway :shrug: Heidi's still facing backwards still and will be till 2 if I can as she has long legs :haha: so don't no if she said that to throw me off abit :rofl: xx

We have the Joie 360 and it’s brilliant. My 2yo is still in it (rf) now, and my son was in it RF until he broke his leg at 2.5 and couldn’t get him in rf with the cast. It’s a super seat, and my son was able to stay in it (forward facing) until he was 4 and he was kicked out for the younger one :haha: but I would definitely recommend it if you want a 360. My sister has one too and very impressed. I do like Joie seats. 

@KylasBaby sooooo cute that big sis has felt the baby!!!! Such a special thing for all 3 of you.


----------



## Nixnax

Oh @doggylover its a bigger minefield now :rofl:
Thank you for the advice, you've certainly given me a lot to think about. Just hope the shops are open when we start seriously looking at prams as we want to be able to see it before buying it.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Oh @doggylover its a bigger minefield now :rofl:
> Thank you for the advice, you've certainly given me a lot to think about. Just hope the shops are open when we start seriously looking at prams as we want to be able to see it before buying it.

Oh gosh yeah I never thought about that, and it’s so important to see it before you buy. 

The travel system we got for our first wasn’t expensive at all, about £250 I think if that. And it’s still in use 7yrs later as it just fits us so well, so hopefully you’ll be able to find something that suits your lifestyle and get good use from it. Such an outlay for some of them for such little use! My sister got a travel system for her baby who was born last October, and now never uses it and uses a stroller instead. £600 not even a years use! So that’s something else to think about too, if you may switch to a stroller quickly a big outlay may not be a good idea


----------



## MrsKatie

I got some new clothes cause my old ones have fallen apart! I've also lent out so many that I just didn't have a few key things. We definitely don't need any baby things but I always get just one special thing with each baby. 

As for strollers, we just use the Bob (jogging stroller) when they're older and can hold their head up. My babies have always lived in a sling/wrap then a carrier for like the first year or so!


I felt 4 HUGE bumps last night, I can't really say they were "kicks" cause baby is so small but obviously bumped up against the side of my uterus, oh it was just so amazing! By far the strongest movements I've felt so far. I'm 14 weeks today. The best part is DH was listening to a podcast that was a debate between a reverend and an atheist and the huge bumps happened right when the narrator on the podcast said "Is there evidence for God?" I was speechless! DH and I aren't religious, but we aren't atheist either, just agnostic and open-minded I guess. we don't pretend we know anything for sure. But it was so, so cool!


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah I'm thinking in reality i probably wont use a whole get up. For dog walks we'll use a sling/carrier as its very off road in woodland. Im thinking a sperate car seat that stays in the car and just a normal stroller that can be used for new born and up. A full travel system is a good £700 these days, and if I don't use it I'll be annoyed 

@MrsKatie awww yay for feeling things. Im 14 weeks tomorrow (going by scan dates). I havent felt anything yet. How magical


----------



## tdog

@doggylover ours isn't the joie one islts a cosatto all in it called I think but basically does the same and I love it so much wish I got with my others (if they were out then) :haha: there really is loads of room, we have chose the baby style oyster 3 don't no what colour tho lol :rofl: xx


----------



## tdog

That's the car seat Heidi has now and that's the pram we have looked at xx


----------



## doggylover

I saw someone with the oyster 3 the other day, it looked really nice. I noticed it especially as I’ve only seen the 2 before, I didn’t know there was a 3! 

I think we might pick up a second hand city mini jogger this time. Simply because our pram doesn’t fold very small and now we will have the older kids in the back of the car (ford galaxy) there isn’t a huge space for a buggy if we want to take one. 

@Nixnax with my first I started feeling kicks around 16 weeks so hopefully won’t be long for you!

I _think_ I may have felt a few movements this week, but nothing with a pattern yet, just the odd thing that makes me go “oh was that it?”


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> I saw someone with the oyster 3 the other day, it looked really nice. I noticed it especially as I’ve only seen the 2 before, I didn’t know there was a 3!
> 
> I think we might pick up a second hand city mini jogger this time. Simply because our pram doesn’t fold very small and now we will have the older kids in the back of the car (ford galaxy) there isn’t a huge space for a buggy if we want to take one.
> 
> @Nixnax with my first I started feeling kicks around 16 weeks so hopefully won’t be long for you!
> 
> I _think_ I may have felt a few movements this week, but nothing with a pattern yet, just the odd thing that makes me go “oh was that it?”

We have a sharan I'm definitely needing a bigger car as its only 7 seats and if we want a family day out be a bit of a squeeze :haha: the oyster 3 folds with the seat attached which is what drawn me to it aswell, I've felt little movement but nothing much I have posterior placenta and 19 weeks with my last 2 was anterior and felt them before now xx


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> We have a sharan I'm definitely needing a bigger car as its only 7 seats and if we want a family day out be a bit of a squeeze :haha: the oyster 3 folds with the seat attached which is what drawn me to it aswell, I've felt little movement but nothing much I have posterior placenta and 19 weeks with my last 2 was anterior and felt them before now xx

Can I ask how you have your kids in the car atm? I am thinking my oldest two in the far back, have the middle seat down/out (I dunno if it comes out?!) as a walkway for them to get in and then the two little ones in the middle row at the sides. I originally assume we would just put eldest in the boot but I feel like she’d think she had been banished back there :haha:


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Can I ask how you have your kids in the car atm? I am thinking my oldest two in the far back, have the middle seat down/out (I dunno if it comes out?!) as a walkway for them to get in and then the two little ones in the middle row at the sides. I originally assume we would just put eldest in the boot but I feel like she’d think she had been banished back there :haha:

I have Aaron and Ethan my 6&5 year old in fat back Heidi and Noah in the middle row and my 15 year old rides up front with me, it's doable atm until baby here but Aaron and Ethan love it it the far back, we have to put on seat down for them to get in then the seat we put back up xx


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> I have Aaron and Ethan my 6&5 year old in fat back Heidi and Noah in the middle row and my 15 year old rides up front with me, it's doable atm until baby here but Aaron and Ethan love it it the far back, we have to put on seat down for them to get in then the seat we put back up xx

Thanks, I think we will do the same with two in the back and two in the middle. You are going to need to upgrade to a bus for family days out :haha:


----------



## doggylover

Just realised I’m now in second tri. That was, without exaggeration, the LONGEST FIRST TRIMESTER IN HISTORY :rofl:


----------



## KylasBaby

This is turning out to be a very girl heavy group :) 

I’m trying to keep the front page accurate between mentions here and in the fb group. If I miss any, let me know. Some days I’m quite busy and things go fast.


----------



## Nixnax

I'll find out if it's a boy or a girl on 9th December. Feels like ages away yet. I might do a sneaky private scan in 2/3 weeks to find out. Im getting very impatient


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Thanks, I think we will do the same with two in the back and two in the middle. You are going to need to upgrade to a bus for family days out :haha:

I definitely need to upgrade I've seen some lovely 8 seater that don't look like mini buses :haha: :rofl: xx


----------



## jadeybabe88

KylasBaby said:


> Welcome all those due in March & April 2021!
> 
> We have a Facebook group as well! It’s private and hidden currently, but if interested message me about joining. I just don’t want that info on here for anyone to see. Of course no one has to join, but if you want to.
> 
> May we all have sticky, healthy babies!
> 
> :pink::yellow::blue: *MARCH DUE DATES* :blue::yellow::pink:
> *March 3*
> alex_22 :pink:
> blessedmomma :angel:
> *March 4*
> KylasBaby :pink:
> possiblyp18 :yellow:
> *March 6*
> craquinette :yellow:
> *March* *8*
> LilacPetal
> *March 11*
> nicoley :angel:
> *March 12*
> ttc_lolly
> *March 16*
> Pisces24
> *March 18*
> rabab780
> TTCBean :pink:
> *March 20*
> tdog :yellow:
> goneawry :blue:
> *March 24*
> Cat1990 :angel:
> *March 27*
> CertifiedOreo :pink:
> SY92 :pink:
> zorak
> Alea :pink:
> *March 29*
> SCgirl :pink:
> Rheaz
> 
> *APRIL DUE DATES
> April 1*
> Kiki1993 :blue:
> *April 2*
> sunnydee
> Jesmia :angel:
> *April 5*
> StarryEyes
> *April 8*
> WannaBMamma7 :yellow:
> *April 12*
> MrS. MaBrEy :angel:
> LuvallmyH :angel:
> *April 16*
> amaibee
> xmumofgirlsx
> *April 19*
> sadeyedlady
> KitteyKat2010
> *April 24*
> MrsKatie :yellow:
> *April 26*
> doggylover :yellow:
> Nixnax
> *April 27*
> playgirl666 :angel:
> *April 30*
> Reiko_ctu :angel:​

3rd march :)


----------



## SCgirl

We caved and bought a car seat on prime day for a darn good deal... I debated for a while bc it seemed so dang early (15 or 16 weeks?), but I prob wouldn’t have hesitated if it had been 5-6 weeks later!


----------



## tdog

Oh I'm so excited I'm hoping to order the pram Friday :) :wohoo: needs doing as I'll have about 17ish weeks left xx


----------



## doggylover

Big week for purchases... I bought a pram today as well :haha: saw a good deal on eBay on a second hand one so snapped it up. Really hoping it fits in the small space behind the back row of car seats, but the dimensions say it should!

not 100% sure where we are gonna put the dog though :-k he’s a Labrador, and an enormous one, so not able to fit in the footwell


----------



## SY92

Ooh exciting!
What prams did you guys get :) ?

Ive got the silver cross elegence with both the linear chassis and classic bouncy chassis
(all 2nd hand but in brand new condition) 
Ive saved an absolute fortune so chuffed to bits lol xo


----------



## KylasBaby

jadeybabe88 said:


> 3rd march :)

Oh hiii! Welcome


----------



## KylasBaby

Ladies. I’m quite possibly dying. My nipples have been itchy as hell for a solid 2 weeks! I’ve tried so many different creams and I’m topped up on my allergy medicine :brat: 

it sucks


----------



## doggylover

SY92 said:


> Ooh exciting!
> What prams did you guys get :) ?
> 
> Ive got the silver cross elegence with both the linear chassis and classic bouncy chassis
> (all 2nd hand but in brand new condition)
> Ive saved an absolute fortune so chuffed to bits lol xo

Oh that is such a classic pram! Absolutely lovely! Did you have it with your others or just got it this time?

I picked up a city mini GT. The pram we have at the minute is actually amazing (it’s a super old mothercare 3 wheeler which is great for where we live) but it is not small enough when it folds so the city minis are much neater when they fold and will fit behind the seats in the back row of our car. Hopefully!!! It’s actually for my 2yo rather than the baby, the baby will be in a sling all the time. My 2yo still needs the buggy if we go on long walks. 





KylasBaby said:


> Ladies. I’m quite possibly dying. My nipples have been itchy as hell for a solid 2 weeks! I’ve tried so many different creams and I’m topped up on my allergy medicine :brat:
> 
> it sucks

Can you speak to your OB and ask them for help? Sounds absolutely horrendous - you haven’t developed thrush in your nips somehow?


----------



## KylasBaby

doggylover said:


> Can you speak to your OB and ask them for help? Sounds absolutely horrendous - you haven’t developed thrush in your nips somehow?

I could call Or send an email I suppose. Didn’t even think of it to be honest lol. They look normal so I don’t think so, but you never know.


----------



## doggylover

KylasBaby said:


> I could call Or send an email I suppose. Didn’t even think of it to be honest lol. They look normal so I don’t think so, but you never know.

If it’s really getting to you your should give them a call, just to see if they can help. Until then, maybe an ice pack down there?!


----------



## tdog

@doggylover fingers crossed it fits I hate the no boot it's rubbish that where I'm lucky with my car my boot is Dipped in the back so have a little bit off room, still couldn't go shopping with a pram/pushchair in it tho :shrug: xz

@SY92 I'm ordering this one need a smallish folding one xx


----------



## tdog

@KylasBaby no sorry about itchy nips mine have been for months tbh when I itch they get so sore aswell :cry: but hope you can get sorted nothing worse and so irritating xx


----------



## doggylover

@tdog we’ve had the kids in the back this week as my in laws have been visiting. The dog fits in, and I was able to fit a small shop in, but yeah, not a lot of space at all. Will take a bit of getting used to as until now we’ve had the back seats flat and a massive boot :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

I've been looking at prams as well over the past few days. I've been looking at brand new but then I've seen spanking looking 2nd hand ones for a 3rd of the price. I dont know what to do


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> I've been looking at prams as well over the past few days. I've been looking at brand new but then I've seen spanking looking 2nd hand ones for a 3rd of the price. I dont know what to do

I think if you can afford it, go for a brand new one. If you choose a great one it will either resell really well, or last you for more babies and get your monies worth (or both!). But if you can find a good one you want second hand, and could really use the extra money better elsewhere, then that’s a sensible option.


----------



## Nixnax

I saw this push chair on Facebook marketplace. Its practically brand new. Its silver cross and was £250 for everything. Saved loads of money


----------



## doggylover

Even from the photo you can tell that it is pristine, @Nixnax , what a bargain! 

I will say though, it is really not recommended to use car seats that are second hand, as you never know if they’ve been in a crash (even if the seller said they haven’t) Even if they look perfect, they could be damaged internally.


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover I did think that about the car seat. I have my mind set on the Joie 360 for car seats so I doubt this one will get used. I'll probably sell it on. It was more the pram I was after. Its so clean and tidy. A very good find


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @doggylover I did think that about the car seat. I have my mind set on the Joie 360 for car seats so I doubt this one will get used. I'll probably sell it on. It was more the pram I was after. Its so clean and tidy. A very good find

It looks so clean! Which is rare with second hand, that one looks brand new! I really rate the joie 360, I think I said before, it is fab.


----------



## KylasBaby

FYI mamas buybuybaby is having a pretty decent sale. The car seat I wanted was originally $200. I got it for $119! 

I only have a few “big” items I need so I’m always watching the deals.


----------



## Nixnax

I feel like its too early to buy everything, but at the same time I like to be organised. We keep getting baby clothes in post from our parents, so I dont think we'll need to buy many clothes. Maybe just gender specific when we know. I want to know already! 

The weather is horrendous this weekend, gale force winds and rain. I feel a weekend of decorating is on the cards


----------



## Nixnax

I finally have a bump appearing. Popped out overnight


----------



## doggylover

Lovely bump @Nixnax weather is awful here as well, went to Tesco and nearly blew away in the car park! 

how is everyone keeping? My sickness soldiers on ](*,)](*,) 11 weeks of it now and it’s as bad as ever.


----------



## tdog

Oh my I'm not getting notifications ffs :shrug: had a quick assure scan today as haven't felt baby but pretty sure I saw a willy so my intuition may be right it's a boy :blue: here a pic of lazy sod lol xx


----------



## doggylover

Lazy sod :haha: glad you got a good look again @tdog! If you think you saw boy bits are you not dying to ask your mum now?! That would push me to the edge I think! And I’ve never had an interest in finding out :haha:


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Lazy sod :haha: glad you got a good look again @tdog! If you think you saw boy bits are you not dying to ask your mum now?! That would push me to the edge I think! And I’ve never had an interest in finding out :haha:

Pretty sure it's a boy it does and doesn't if that makes sense, I'm not all that bothered as long as HE is fine :haha: I don't get my 20 week scan for another couple weeks so was a little anxious but everything fine :) mam wouldn't tell me anyway :shrug: :rofl: ordered my pram now at least that's sorted xx


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> Pretty sure it's a boy it does and doesn't if that makes sense, I'm not all that bothered as long as HE is fine :haha: I don't get my 20 week scan for another couple weeks so was a little anxious but everything fine :) mam wouldn't tell me anyway :shrug: :rofl: ordered my pram now at least that's sorted xx

Yay for your Pram! That’s exciting! Funny I have to have my scan at 19 weeks instead, they’ve moved them all to stop the hospital being too busy. But not sure that works if you move all the appointments?!


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> Yay for your Pram! That’s exciting! Funny I have to have my scan at 19 weeks instead, they’ve moved them all to stop the hospital being too busy. But not sure that works if you move all the appointments?!

I'll be nearly 23 weeks it's mad tbh xx


----------



## sunnydee

I'm having mine at 21 weeks but I think that's the norm here cause they call it the 20-22 week scan. 
A pram is the only thing I don't need to get! The only big thing I need is a cosleeper so I'm waiting for a good deal for that.


----------



## Nixnax

I'll be 19 +7 for my 20 week scan. Unless you go by the date at the dating scan, then I'll be 20+2.


----------



## SY92

:-=:-=


doggylover said:


> Oh that is such a classic pram! Absolutely lovely! Did you have it with your others or just got it this time?
> 
> I picked up a city mini GT. The pram we have at the minute is actually amazing (it’s a super old mothercare 3 wheeler which is great for where we live) but it is not small enough when it folds so the city minis are much neater when they fold and will fit behind the seats in the back row of our car. Hopefully!!! It’s actually for my 2yo rather than the baby, the baby will be in a sling all the time. My 2yo still needs the buggy if we go on long walks.

soo i am a bit of a pram lover & have had sooooo many different kinds between my two kids (almost 8&6) haha 
My very first pram was the silver cross 3D
And then many many more after her
when i had the both of the girls i had the oyster max and absolutely loved it for the two of them, like you dd1 had turned two the same day dd2 was born so i still needed it for her aswell! It was amazing and not bulky at all 

some of the others ive had was the 
Original Oyster
Silver cross wayfar
My babiie
Mamas and papas buggie
A mclaren double buggy
Went back to another SC 3D ...
It’s embarrassing sometimes but I absolutely LOVE pramshaha!

the GT is amazing so thats a fab buy hun! You will definitely get the use out of it when bubs is here! <3 <3 x


----------



## SY92

tdog said:


> @doggylover fingers crossed it fits I hate the no boot it's rubbish that where I'm lucky with my car my boot is Dipped in the back so have a little bit off room, still couldn't go shopping with a pram/pushchair in it tho :shrug: xz
> 
> @SY92 I'm ordering this one need a smallish folding one xx
> 
> View attachment 1089743

Ooooh TDog the oyster is amazing! I had the max but loved it! Was absolutely gutted when my girls got to big for it :( !! part of me wishes i got it again haha!! Xx


----------



## doggylover

SY92 said:


> :-=:-=
> 
> soo i am a bit of a pram lover & have had sooooo many different kinds between my two kids (almost 8&6) haha
> My very first pram was the silver cross 3D
> And then many many more after her
> when i had the both of the girls i had the oyster max and absolutely loved it for the two of them, like you dd1 had turned two the same day dd2 was born so i still needed it for her aswell! It was amazing and not bulky at all
> 
> some of the others ive had was the
> Original Oyster
> Silver cross wayfar
> My babiie
> Mamas and papas buggie
> A mclaren double buggy
> Went back to another SC 3D ...
> It’s embarrassing sometimes but I absolutely LOVE pramshaha!
> 
> the GT is amazing so thats a fab buy hun! You will definitely get the use out of it when bubs is here! <3 <3 x

that is a lot of prams!! What are you going to have this time? Glad to hear the GT will be good. I considered the normal mini jogger but we really need air filled tyres for where we live. 

Do your girls share the same birthday?


----------



## SY92

doggylover said:


> that is a lot of prams!! What are you going to have this time? Glad to hear the GT will be good. I considered the normal mini jogger but we really need air filled tyres for where we live.
> 
> Do your girls share the same birthday?

Ive got the silver cross elegance pram with the linear chassis (i use public transport alot so i need swivel wheels) but i also have the classic bouncy chassis for walking in nice weather :)

oh You will love it !! <3

yeh they do hun, both December 14th :)
I should’ve put a bet on it haha
Eldest was born via EMCS & youngest came on her own haha so she definitely tried not to miss big sisters party lol we both did ofcourse haha but was all fun and amazing x

will be strange having a 3rd and their birthday being early in the year haha x


----------



## doggylover

SY92 said:


> Ive got the silver cross elegance pram with the linear chassis (i use public transport alot so i need swivel wheels) but i also have the classic bouncy chassis for walking in nice weather :)
> 
> oh You will love it !! <3
> 
> yeh they do hun, both December 14th :)
> I should’ve put a bet on it haha
> Eldest was born via EMCS & youngest came on her own haha so she definitely tried not to miss big sisters party lol we both did ofcourse haha but was all fun and amazing x
> 
> will be strange having a 3rd and there birthday being early in the year haha x

](*,) Sure we only talked about your pram earlier in the week, I’m an idiot!! 

That’s incredible they share their birthday, very cool(although maybe they don’t think so?) And so close to Christmas as well, 
you must be run ragged getting everything sorted! My son's birthday is Nov 29th and I think that’s bad enough trying to sort him birthday and Christmas gifts, let alone two in December!


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> ](*,) Sure we only talked about your pram earlier in the week, I’m an idiot!!
> 
> That’s incredible they share their birthday, very cool(although maybe they don’t think so?) And so close to Christmas as well,
> you must be run ragged getting everything sorted! My son's birthday is Nov 29th and I think that’s bad enough trying to sort him birthday and Christmas gifts, let alone two in December!

My birthday is November 29th as well. We'll be spending it in lockdown this year. Booooo


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> My birthday is November 29th as well. We'll be spending it in lockdown this year. Booooo

that’s a coincidence!! Well, for my son even a lockdown birthday is better than last year as he had a vomiting bug! 

My daughter and I had our birthdays during the first lockdown, and my husband and other daughter during the “rule of 6” period... but there are 5 of us so we didn’t get to see anyone anyway. All birthdays this year have been a write off I think!! Not even like you can go for a nice walk at the end of November. It’s always so bloody miserable!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no, your family have had a rubbish year for birthdays. My partners was in July, so he lucked out. 

I hope your son has a better birthday this year, bless him.


----------



## sunnydee

I'm feeling really stressed out this week, I'm so overwhelmed and don't really know how to handle it. 
My in-laws are getting renovations so have been coming over for dinner every 2nd night. Which means I spend the day cleaning the house and cooking dinner. Obviously then the kids are getting restless and fighting cause they aren't getting attention. Then in-laws are staying later than when I would like to put the kids to bed so bedtime is harder and the kids are cranky waking up the next morning. This is probably going to be for at least a month. Omg help. I just needed to rant!


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> I'm feeling really stressed out this week, I'm so overwhelmed and don't really know how to handle it.
> My in-laws are getting renovations so have been coming over for dinner every 2nd night. Which means I spend the day cleaning the house and cooking dinner. Obviously then the kids are getting restless and fighting cause they aren't getting attention. Then in-laws are staying later than when I would like to put the kids to bed so bedtime is harder and the kids are cranky waking up the next morning. This is probably going to be for at least a month. Omg help. I just needed to rant!

Do t worry about cleaning the house so much. As long as the toilets are clean, and the house smells good, I am sure that is enough if they are going to be there every other day. Make sure you ask them to pick dinner up, or maybe come early and help make it, a few times as well. You’ve offered for them to come and eat at yours I guess, but that doesn’t mean they shouldn’t have to help out as well.


----------



## sunnydee

I know I always clean when we have guests coming over but it seems so much harder these days I just feel exhausted and would rather let it be messy and make a quick dinner for the kids instead of some fancy family meal! I'll get my OH to make something the night before so I don't have to worry about cooking everytime. 
I've just been overwhelming myself thinking of all the things I need to do and not really taking much time for myself to relax lately.


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> I know I always clean when we have guests coming over but it seems so much harder these days I just feel exhausted and would rather let it be messy and make a quick dinner for the kids instead of some fancy family meal! I'll get my OH to make something the night before so I don't have to worry about cooking everytime.
> I've just been overwhelming myself thinking of all the things I need to do and not really taking much time for myself to relax lately.

It would be a lot having people every other day. I must admit I am a total neat freak and if I know someone is coming I will have cleaned up as well. If it’s my parents (DH’s parents live away so when they come they stay with us for a few days) coming over I just try and make sure the floors are hoovered, and the kitchen is clean, and the toilet so it isn’t too much of a burden spending ages cleaning. 

Thinking of stuff to feed them every other night for a month is hard work as well I think!


----------



## MrsKatie

I am the same way with the house - I personally absolutely cannot cope when the house is a mess, it's a problem because we have four young kids and a small house and a toddler who throws/breaks/draws on/dumps out EVERYTHING haha! I clean and tidy up every single night before bed so at least I always wake up to a nice clean house but that lasts about 4 minutes once everyone is up and I have a really really hard time coping with it. I get stressed and irritable when the house is a mess and I have to spend more focused energy on the kids instead of on cleaning but it's so hard for me emotionally and mentally. I know they'll get older and not be so messy and then I'll miss this age so I don't want to waste a minute stressing over the dumb house!

We had an outdoor party for halloween and I cleaned the whole house and lit candles... even with no one coming over! but I figured someone might have to use the bathroom so I scrubbed under the tub and behind the toilet and wiped it all down and lit a candle... ha!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> I am the same way with the house - I personally absolutely cannot cope when the house is a mess, it's a problem because we have four young kids and a small house and a toddler who throws/breaks/draws on/dumps out EVERYTHING haha! I clean and tidy up every single night before bed so at least I always wake up to a nice clean house but that lasts about 4 minutes once everyone is up and I have a really really hard time coping with it. I get stressed and irritable when the house is a mess and I have to spend more focused energy on the kids instead of on cleaning but it's so hard for me emotionally and mentally. I know they'll get older and not be so messy and then I'll miss this age so I don't want to waste a minute stressing over the dumb house!
> 
> We had an outdoor party for halloween and I cleaned the whole house and lit candles... even with no one coming over! but I figured someone might have to use the bathroom so I scrubbed under the tub and behind the toilet and wiped it all down and lit a candle... ha!

I find I can’t relax if I think the house is dirty, or messy. We (the kids and I) tidy all their mess before they go to bed and I tidy as I go during the day, but I still get frustrated at times. 

I use something similar to The Organised Mum Method (she’s on Instagram and Facebook) for cleaning the house. I clean one room (or an area, like kids’ bedrooms) every day of the week from top to bottom so I know that there is always part of the house totally clean. It also means that no room becomes too overwhelming because the longest time ago it was fully cleaned was 7 days. It works really well for me, and doesn’t take me long. I clean when the toddler is napping (big kids at school)


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes we have everyone home right now otherwise I’d love to do that but I can do some version of that I’m sure.


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Yes we have everyone home right now otherwise I’d love to do that but I can do some version of that I’m sure.

yes it wasn’t so easy during school closures!


----------



## MrsKatie

Haha You get it!

my kids really are great about helping with housework and helping each-other, I just need a better system and routine. I’ve done housework schedules before, and it helps so much. Still scrub the bathroom top to bottom every Wednesday, that one stuck haha


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Haha You get it!
> 
> my kids really are great about helping with housework and helping each-other, I just need a better system and routine. I’ve done housework schedules before, and it helps so much. Still scrub the bathroom top to bottom every Wednesday, that one stuck haha

It’s so hard to get it all figured out with kids anyway. Let alone with kids who are home all the time! I’m sure you’re doing a great job, I think women in general pick up on the slightest imperfection in the home that nobody else would notice. Like my husband sees nothing around the house and I’m all “LOOK AT THIS PLACE!!” :haha:


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover oh god yes, it’s so true! I have unrealistic standards and it stresses me out for sure.


----------



## Nixnax

I struggle to keep my house clean with a destructive dog and grown up human man, I dread to think what it will be like with a baby as well. I think I'll have to start this one room a day thing. That sounds like a fab idea.

I'm now 15 weeks. I had a very busy day yesterday, I had the dentist (2 fillings replaced), my heart scan (im not showing to have the characteristics of the heart condition in the family, so that's good) and then finally I got my hair done, just in time for lockdown take 2 to start today :rofl:. We may be in lockdown, but at least I'll look good in my PJs haha.

No appointments now until 19th November which will be my next MW appt.


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax so glad to hear the heart scan went well. And you got your hair done! Mine hasn’t been cut since September 2019 :shock: I was about to book it and then all our hairdressers closed again. My eldest’s hasn’t been cut since July 2019! Luckily I can cut my son’s at home. 

but my eldest daughter and I are rocking the very long hair look :haha:


----------



## sunnydee

That's awesome I'm going to follow the organised mum now and start getting a better routine for each room, instead of trying to clean the whole house at the same time! Also I've decided to just let there be mess when the in-laws come over, obviously bathrooms and all will be clean but I'm not going to stress about toys anymore!

@Nixnax glad your heart scan went well and so lucky you got to the hairdresser in time! 

I got myself a box and coloured my hair this week and it actually looks good! I don't mind letting my hair grow out a bit, still trying to fix a way too short bob haircut from last year!


----------



## KylasBaby

23 weeks today. 1 week to viability! Not sure where the time has gone. 

Baby girl is practicing to join big sis in dance class. Can feel and see her kicks from the outside.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover i haven’t had a haircut since July of 2019 either! It’s so long. 

@Nixnax I wasn’t very tidy or clean before I had kids. Then kids came along and they already are so chaotic that the only way to keep myself sane and the household functioning was to get organized fast. My house is way cleaner than it was before kids, ha!

@KylasBaby omg 23 weeks that’s crazy!!! How are you feeling?

@sunnydee glad you’re going to let go of the stress :)


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> That's awesome I'm going to follow the organised mum now and start getting a better routine for each room, instead of trying to clean the whole house at the same time! Also I've decided to just let there be mess when the in-laws come over, obviously bathrooms and all will be clean but I'm not going to stress about toys anymore!

I kind of took the organised mum method and made it work for me. She doesn’t clean any rooms at the weekend, but I do because I feel like if my husband is home then it’s a good time to tackle the harder places (bathrooms!) when he is amusing the kids. At the start it seemed to take ages to do each room, but now it’s so much quicker, once you get in the habit of it and don’t even have to think. It helps that I despise “stuff” so we don’t have a lot (apart from toys!) of things about to work round. But definitely give it a go and tweak it to you. I used to clean the whole house in one go (and be knackered afterwards!) and I did love it all being clean at once, but I just don’t have that solid time block any more so this is the next best thing. 



KylasBaby said:


> 23 weeks today. 1 week to viability! Not sure where the time has gone.
> 
> Baby girl is practicing to join big sis in dance class. Can feel and see her kicks from the outside.

That’s so lovely! And I can’t believe you are 23 weeks already, that seems forever away to me!


----------



## sunnydee

The kids stuff just get spread around into all the rooms though so I don't know how the 1 room thing would work haha yeah I definitely need to clean at the weekend or Monday would be a disaster! 
Lovely @KylasBaby 23 weeks already! I love when you can feel kicks from the outside


----------



## goneawry

Hi everyone! Just popping by to see how everyone is going :)

Good luck to those of you heading back in to lockdown. Here in Melbourne, Australia, we are just coming out of one which started in early July... so a VERY long time ago. We had a 5km travel limit (meaning we could only go 5km from our homes unless we were essential workers), a 9pm-5am curfew, closed schools, takeaway only from cafes/restaurants, only 1 hour outside a day, mandatory mask wearing... It was full on! But we have now had a run of 7 days with ZERO new cases, so all the hard works seems to have paid off and I'm keeping my fingers crossed it does for you guys, too.

AFM, we had our 20 week scan on Wednesday and everything with our little guy is looking great :cloud9: Here are some pics.


----------



## Nixnax

My hair is highlighted to blend in the greys :rofl: if I don't do every few months it look ridiculous. I've not had it done since July as I waited until I was 12 weeks for safety reasons. BUT it does cost me £100 a time to have it done!! I think im going to have to revert back to a box dye soon, as I won't be able to afford to keep doing it. Maybe I'll just have it done once or twice a year and box dye in between. 

I'm supposed to be working today, but because we are working from home I usually spend Fridays cleaning so I dont have to do it all over the weekend. Sneaky :rofl:

@KylasBaby feeling the kicks on the outside must feel amazing. I cant wait to get that point. 

@goneawry aww hello baby boy. You must be glad to be out of lockdown. Our first lockdown was like that. This one for us is less restrictive. It doesn't make a lot of difference to me at the moment as I work from home and barely leave the house


----------



## MrsKatie

Just tried the Doppler for the first time since 12 weeks and I found baby!!! Heart rate 159 at 16+1, I am so grateful!!!!


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Hey Kyla can you change my due date to March 23rd? Thank you!!


----------



## MrsKatie

How is everyone feeling? My oldest’s 9th birthday is today!! I keep thinking of the day she was born. It’s so magical and I can’t wait to experience that again.


----------



## MrsKatie

16+3!


----------



## doggylover

Love the bump pic @MrsKatie ! My bump looks pretty similar at 16+1. I feel huge for this far along! 

I’m doing ok, not so sick the last two days which is great! 

I have an appointment tomorrow, and should get a quick scan, which is great as I thought I’d be feeling more movements by now but I’m not so I’m worrying :shrug:


----------



## KylasBaby

CertifiedOreo said:


> Hey Kyla can you change my due date to March 23rd? Thank you!!

Absolutely


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover how was your appointment??


----------



## Nixnax

Lovely bump @MrsKatie mine is starting to grow now, but it still looks more like fat than bump. 

@doggylover I hope your appt went well

I think I felt the baby move saturday. It felt like a little bubble popping. Haven't felt anything since.


----------



## KylasBaby

It’s V day!!!!! Not sure how, honestly, but it is :)

I’m sick as a dog to celebrate lol. I was up every 30-45 minutes last night bc my nose was gross. Went through half a box of tissues just last night. My head is fuzzy and pounding, my nose is gross, I’m exhausted. Plus with DD I had done insane pubic bone pain starting late 20something weeks so bad I couldn’t walk and it’s started again :(. So that’s fun lol

Baby is good as far as I can tell. Lots of kicks that push stuff off my belly lol. Gonna schedule another 3D ultrasound soon for the beginning of December. 

Please ignore the state of my bathroom.


----------



## Nixnax

Yay happy V day :happydance:

Sorry you're not well, I hope it passes soon


----------



## Cath_Heather

Hey ladies! :)

So my current due date is May 3rd but I'm more than likely going to have baby in April-I mean how often is it that babies are born on their due dates I hope it's okay that I join xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover hope all is well!

@KylasBaby yay happy V day!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Cath_Heather Welcome! Is this your first?


----------



## doggylover

@KylasBaby yay for v day! Sorry you are feeling so unwell though, hope it passes quickly.

@Nixnax and @MrsKatie my appointment went well thanks. This is my 4th baby, and it’s the first time anyone has ever explained why they do this 14/16 week appointment at the hospital where I see a consultant - it’s just to determine high value low risk pregnancy. I’m low risk which is great. They did a very quick scan and baby looked well. Only 2 weeks until my anomaly scan. It’s at 18+5, so really early. 

We discussed my need for another c section, and I mentioned I would like to be sterilised at the same time. I always thought that would be the most bombproof contraception, and since they are in there, get it all done at once.

well, the dr told me sterilisation done during c sections has a failure rate of 1 in 50! And it’s more likely if you do fall pregnant it would be ectopic. He said it’s really not reliable having it done while having a section at all. I’m so surprised! So looks like my husband will be for the chop instead :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

Cath_Heather said:


> Hey ladies! :)
> 
> So my current due date is May 3rd but I'm more than likely going to have baby in April-I mean how often is it that babies are born on their due dates I hope it's okay that I join xx

Sorry I missed this yesterday! Is it your first?


----------



## sunnydee

@doggylover glad the scan went well! That's interesting that it isn't successful but probably better off for husband to do it instead! That's our plan too! 
@KylasBaby happy V day hope you feel better soon!

Today is the half way mark, finally 20 weeks! I'm exhausted already lol. Lots of hip and lower back pain started this week, I've been doing a lot of walking and was hoping to keep up the exercise as long as possible this time as I found it very sore to walk in my last 2 pregnancies. I might get one of those support belts? Anyone use them before and recommend it?


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> @doggylover glad the scan went well! That's interesting that it isn't successful but probably better off for husband to do it instead! That's our plan too!
> @KylasBaby happy V day hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Today is the half way mark, finally 20 weeks! I'm exhausted already lol. Lots of hip and lower back pain started this week, I've been doing a lot of walking and was hoping to keep up the exercise as long as possible this time as I found it very sore to walk in my last 2 pregnancies. I might get one of those support belts? Anyone use them before and recommend it?

I had one before, but it was to help with sciatica and I didn’t find it useful at all. But hopefully it’ll be good for you, since your issue is different than mine. Congrats on half way!


----------



## Cath_Heather

KylasBaby said:


> Sorry I missed this yesterday! Is it your first?

 Hi there! :) yes it's our first. We are very excited!


----------



## doggylover

Cath_Heather said:


> Hi there! :) yes it's our first. We are very excited!

Ah that is extremely exciting! I mean all babies are, but first baby is that extra level! Congratulations! How are you keeping?


Ladies, I just struggled to get my sock on from standing position ](*,) I’m not even 17 weeks, this does not bode well! :rofl:


----------



## SCgirl

I am so darn tired. In the last week, sickness has finally been fading... but heartburn and SPD are worse. I’ve also had some blood pressure readings that are a bit higher than they have been, but not really high yet. Praying that holds off a few more months!! (Pre-e x2 so expecting it again).
Had our second bigger anatomy scan- everything there looks wonderful- so it’s really just up to my body now.
It’s amazing how much she’s been moving the last week and a half. Went from barely feeling her to being able to see my stomach move!


----------



## xmumofgirlsx

Hello Ladies! sorry I haven't been on here in ages! had a wee read over a few pages and glad that everyone is doing well, Happy V day @KylasBaby! how exciting! .. I'm not sure If I've updated my due date here, it's the 18th of april and I'm having my 6th girl! lol a little disapointed but I am just destined to be a girl mum! :) xx

Just had a wee peek at the 1st page and you are already on it! thanks lovely! lol x


----------



## KylasBaby

xmumofgirlsx said:


> Hello Ladies! sorry I haven't been on here in ages! had a wee read over a few pages and glad that everyone is doing well, Happy V day @KylasBaby! how exciting! .. I'm not sure If I've updated my due date here, it's the 18th of april and I'm having my 6th girl! lol a little disapointed but I am just destined to be a girl mum! :) xx
> 
> Just had a wee peek at the 1st page and you are already on it! thanks lovely! lol x

Some days I’m on top of things. Others....well we don’t talk about those :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> I am so darn tired. In the last week, sickness has finally been fading... but heartburn and SPD are worse. I’ve also had some blood pressure readings that are a bit higher than they have been, but not really high yet. Praying that holds off a few more months!! (Pre-e x2 so expecting it again).
> Had our second bigger anatomy scan- everything there looks wonderful- so it’s really just up to my body now.
> It’s amazing how much she’s been moving the last week and a half. Went from barely feeling her to being able to see my stomach move!

Ah that’s so lovely to get those great big movements! I am still getting lots of small ones, easily missed if not paying attention. Wonderful news that all is well with baby. Fingers crossed your bp behaves itself and lets baby cook for as long as possible.



xmumofgirlsx said:


> Hello Ladies! sorry I haven't been on here in ages! had a wee read over a few pages and glad that everyone is doing well, Happy V day @KylasBaby! how exciting! .. I'm not sure If I've updated my due date here, it's the 18th of april and I'm having my 6th girl! lol a little disapointed but I am just destined to be a girl mum! :) xx
> 
> Just had a wee peek at the 1st page and you are already on it! thanks lovely! lol x

Congratulations! 6 girls is definitely a lot, but how absolutely wonderful :)


AFM: still feeling sick. That’s about it.


----------



## MrsKatie

@xmumofgirlsx another girl!! I love that! I am sure there are lots of mixed feelings but I love the sisterhood phenomenon. that is so cool.

@doggylover so sorry you're sick still. it's the worst feeling, so draining.

@SCgirl those big movements are so sweet, I felt baby move on the outside the other night and it was magic!

@Cath_Heather so exciting! Will you find out boy or girl?

@sunnydee, I used the support belt for running but I can't say it did much. it seems so dependent on the person, many women I know swear by them!

I have my 20-week scan on December 11, really feeling anxious to see baby and hope everything looks ok. Can't believe I'm 17.5 weeks already, the second trimester really goes so fast.


----------



## Cath_Heather

MrsKatie said:


> @xmumofgirlsx another girl!! I love that! I am sure there are lots of mixed feelings but I love the sisterhood phenomenon. that is so cool.
> 
> @doggylover so sorry you're sick still. it's the worst feeling, so draining.
> 
> @SCgirl those big movements are so sweet, I felt baby move on the outside the other night and it was magic!
> 
> @Cath_Heather so exciting! Will you find out boy or girl?
> 
> 
> Our gender scan is in 2 days time! We find out at our gender reveal on Sunday. Super excited, hoping baby doesn't cross its legs! Yay for your 20 week scan coming up. So exciting.


----------



## Cath_Heather

Sorry not sure why it added my response into the quote...


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, glad to hear you are all ok.

I'm pretty sure I felt some full on movement last night. All in 1 area and for around 20 mins. It felt amazing. I have my 2nd midwife appt tomorrow. Our 20 week scan is on 9th December. It can't come quick enough. 

I've been struggling with back ache, its all posture related for me. WFH is not the most comfortable. I now sit on a birthing ball at my desk, to see if that helps. I've been sleeping really badly as well. Well I think it OK, but my partner says that I roll onto my back and stop breathing a lot and snore like a train, so I've also invested in a full length pregnancy pillow. Hoping that'll stop me rolling onto my back. He may then be able to get some sleep.


----------



## sunnydee

Thanks I guess they aren't much use so! I'll see how I get on without it for a few more weeks anyway. 
@Nixnax the pregnancy pillow is a life saver! I kept waking up on my back until I started using one. 
Great so many of you feeling proper movements already! I only feel light ones and so random like not even every day yet. 20 weeks scan is on Friday! I'm so excited to see baby again and make sure everything is ok.


----------



## KylasBaby

Bump made its zoom debut today!

DD had just logged on for her meeting and I was helping her get settled and my belly was at the perfect angle in the frame and her teacher says “Ashlyn looks like your baby sister is getting big!” :haha: A yup! Then the kids are all “where’s the baby!” lol. Good times.

So my mother and I own a daycare together and one of the moms had a baby in September and she was picking up her older child the other day and commented on how this pregnancy has been pretty easy on me. I would’ve been offended because like she had no idea, but I know she was miserable so she’s just a tad jealous lol. But honestly it has been a lot easier than DDs. I only had 3weeks if morning sickness. I’ve been exhausted and my pubic bone is starting to scream (all of the third tri with DD it hurt so bad I couldn’t walk), but it really has been pretty easy. Except for the belly snd super powered kicks I’d forget I’m pregnant.

I’ve earned it tho after DDs miserable pregnancy and her being an absolutely MISERABLE baby. Not her fault she had MSPI (milk/soy protein intolerance) so she was in legitimate pain. Maybe this baby will be my Angel. They say the first is supposed to be easy and the second hard, but what happens when your first was the monster? Lol

OB Appt tomorrow and my glucose test! Despite having PCOS I actually had borderline low blood sugar with DD so I’m hoping to have no issues this time as well.

Anyway 98% sure baby’s name is going to be Chloe. And I’m leaning toward Alexis for the middle name.
Chloe Alexis M***


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby haha so funny, my first was the easiest ever (except she didn't sleep, but whatever, I only had one) and my second was colicky and miserable and screamed all the time. he's still VERY INTENSE but I was so worried he'd be an unhappy person and he's just the most joyful, hilarious kid you ever met.

Other people I know who had a very difficult first baby had the easiest baby ever for number 2.

I will say that I noticed all my babies had extreme sensitivity to dairy and soy, so I just cut it out from 36ish weeks and reintroduced at around 1 year old. All my kids outgrew their dairy issues by 1-2 years old. I was vegan with my first so I never would have known she had a dairy issue until I started eating it again when she was about 2 and she got a raging rash. My poor second baby had to suffer so much until I figured out the culprit. of course, his temperament is also on fire. He moved in my belly like nothing I've ever seen - when I watch the videos now I am shocked. no other baby has moved like he did, and I felt him daily from 8 weeks! I also got to the hospital 9 mins before he was born, he SHOT out, like I said... he was just born on fire!

Your second will be a breeze, you can quote me on that!


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie yes I plan to cut dairy and soy around then too. DD is more or less good with it now, but I don’t let her drink cow milk (she does almond now. Not that she drinks much milk. She drinks water all day long. Well hydrated, she is lol. When she was younger she did well with goat) and i still use some dairy/soy free things. But she can have ice cream and such like that without issue.
I’d agree my first is still very intense as well, but around all the screaming she did as a baby I knew she’d be an absolute goof ball lol. And she is. She’s such a silly kid. And very happy.

If she’s not a breeze I’m coming for you! lol


----------



## doggylover

Another one with a dairy intolerant kid here! My son is very sensitive. When he was a baby I cut out all dairy and egg while I breastfed him (until 2+) and then we slowly climbed the milk ladder. He can’t have cows milk to drink, and only small amounts of ice cream. He’s ok with cheese and yoghurt as long as it isn’t a crazy amount. Neither of my girls had any food issues so hoping he was a one off! 

Looking forward to hearing how all the 20 week scans go. Mine is next week.


----------



## KylasBaby

When you think about it it makes sense. No species is made to digest another’s milk. I had the same issues as a baby. I understand it.


----------



## sunnydee

That's really interesting about stopping dairy during pregnancy? I had a feeling my daughter might have been affected by me eating dairy when she was a newborn, I might try that this time to see if it makes a difference


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies,

Had a bit of a worrying day today. I started spotting, it was brown but it still worried me. Luckily I had my MW appt today. She didn't seem too concerned, just told me to keep an eye on it and if it turns red or I get cramps then ring the emergency line. Seems to be stopping now. I've had ANY spotting so it did scare me a bit.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Had a bit of a worrying day today. I started spotting, it was brown but it still worried me. Luckily I had my MW appt today. She didn't seem too concerned, just told me to keep an eye on it and if it turns red or I get cramps then ring the emergency line. Seems to be stopping now. I've had ANY spotting so it did scare me a bit.

That would be scary. How is the spotting today?


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover im still spotting today. Its like the start or end of a period type spotting. Im still very worried about it. I've taken the last 2 days off work so I can rest.


----------



## sunnydee

Had my 20 week appointment today, everything looks great with baby and found out it is a girl!xx I'm so excited, both my DD and DS wanted a sister, I can't wait to tell them when they are home from school!


----------



## Nixnax

@sunnydee aww a girl, congrats. 

I ended up calling my GP and was referred to EPU for a scan. Baby is absolutely fine and measuring exactly as it should be. She didn't tell me the gender as it was just a reassurance scan, and she flashed over that area so fast I couldn't tell. I guess I'll have to wait to the 9th December to find out. Still spotting but my mind is at ease now


----------



## MrsKatie

oh @Nixnax so glad baby is ok!!! spotting is the worst!


----------



## sunnydee

Glad everything is ok @Nixnax


----------



## doggylover

So happy to hear that @Nixnax 

@sunnydee wonderful news about your little girl! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKatie

DH felt the baby on the outside last night!!
I am getting nervous for the anomaly scan, just hoping everything looks good in there. Just gotta get to December 11th.


----------



## KylasBaby

@MrsKatie that's so exciting!


----------



## KylasBaby

So I passed my glucose test!! Their cutoff is 140 mine was 84! Yay!

But I’m a little anemic. I’m anemic outside of pregnancy. Not sure if it’s bc I don’t eat red meat, pork or fish really (just poultry and occasional seafood) or if it’s coincidental, but my numbers are usually fine when I take my iron supplement. Nurse said they want me to take an extra iron supplement. I asked what to do if I already am lol. She said I’m borderline I guess. Their threshold is 35-45 and I’m at 33. But I’m 5 points lower than my last bloodwork. She said not to take anything else bc they don’t want it to upset my stomach and she’ll let my OB know. I imagine they’ll keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn’t get too low. It’s not bad now just 2 points below their minimum. But could be why I’m so exhausted. I’ll try to add more iron rich foods.

Oh and the syphilis test they snuck in there was negative too. So there’s always that :haha:


----------



## sunnydee

MrsKatie said:


> DH felt the baby on the outside last night!!
> I am getting nervous for the anomaly scan, just hoping everything looks good in there. Just gotta get to December 11th.

That's amazing feeling kicks on the outside! 
I was so nervous for the anomaly scan too, such a relief when it's finally over! Not too much longer for you to wait! 

Anyone else have an anterior placenta? How long do I need to wait for proper big kicks from the outside? I can feel little wiggles and light kicks at the side but I think baby girl just has too much room in there now!


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie that’s so exciting!!! 

@KylasBaby i guess maybe try and up iron rich foods. The iron supplements are so hard going on the digestive system :shock: definitely don’t want to be taking any extra! 

@sunnydee I’ve never had an anterior placenta so not sure really, but I believe it can quite a while until you get the proper huge ones.

my anomaly scan is this Friday \\:D/


----------



## SCgirl

sunnydee said:


> Anyone else have an anterior placenta? How long do I need to wait for proper big kicks from the outside? I can feel little wiggles and light kicks at the side but I think baby girl just has too much room in there now!

I’m now 3 for 3 with anterior placentas. I think I had some big kicks with my first around 20/21 weeks, husband felt around 24, and they kept getting bigger but were never really regular. Second I almost never felt, which was fairly nerve wracking the entire time and I could never do kick counts. This one my placenta is totally front and center, but oddly I can feel the most. For a week or so now I’ve been able to see kicks from the outside and my husband can feel... (and I have a good bit of extra weight on my stomach, so that hasn’t stopped it either).


----------



## doggylover

I’m still not feeling a lot myself. Occasional movements if I’m still and paying attention but not a huge amount. 

I was supposed to have a midwife appointment this week but have my scan so I never bothered to make one... now I feel like she’s going to tell me off when I do get round to making an appointment [-X !


----------



## sunnydee

@doggylover good luck with anomaly scan! 
@SCgirl glad you can feel more this time round, I hope it gets stronger soon, it's a bit weird not feeling regular movements I'd be worried if I couldn't even do kick counts later on!


----------



## KylasBaby

Happy gobble till you wobble day to my fellow Americans!

Pace yourselves. I know my stomach space is much less these days.


----------



## KylasBaby

Any fellow baby wearing mamas - Tula is having a 30% off sale. Just scooped one up!


----------



## MrsKatie

Thanks @KylasBaby! I’ve tried all the carriers and Tula is my favorite!!

Just ate soooo much at thanksgiving. Can’t wait for leftovers and Christmas music in the morning!


----------



## doggylover

I have 3 Tulas, definitely don’t need any more :haha: they are my favourite carrier for bigger kids (I like a stretchy wrap at the start) 

Anomaly scan went perfectly. My placenta is anterior which explains the lack of more noticeable movements I’ve been feeling


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover yay!


----------



## sunnydee

@doggylover great that the scan went well! 

I always wanted a tula but I have a ergo adapt that I found very comfortable for my DD so I'm just going to use that one. 
I had a lillebaby carrier for my DS that killed my back it didn't fit me right at all!


----------



## SCgirl

It’s been quiet around here- how are y’all doing?

I’m now at OB visits every other week, and have reached viability... c section date set for 39w (have never made it that far, docs don’t expect me to), so I am almost to double digits left! Maybe I’ll be surprised, avoid pre-e again, and reach 39- I’d be ok with that!


----------



## MrsKatie

I am 20+1 today and yeah it is flying by! Anatomy scan on Friday, just praying all looks good. @SCgirl, hope you avoid pre-e, when have symptoms of that started for you in the past? Is there anything you can do to avoid it?


----------



## SCgirl

My BP just creeped up in the previous two pregnancies a few weeks into the second trimester- one pre-e was diagnosed around 30 weeks (but didn’t progress quickly, so was induced at 37W), the other had elevated bp and started to get protein in my urine just before 37w, but at 37+1 bp got realllllly bad and baby was delivered that night. Didn’t have any of the “usual” symptoms- best way to describe it is I started to feel gross... not the miserable uncomfortable late pregnancy feeling but really bleh haha. Not super descriptive - I know! (And I recognized that feeling the second time when my Blood test numbers started hinting at pre-e developing). No swelling/vision issues/headaches/upper right quadrant pain they say to look out for- go figure! Thankfully BP is currently normal!

I took baby aspirin last time (under Ob guidance), and that may have held it off later? I’m on it again this time, along with vit d and magnesium supplements (again, ob recommended). It’s all an “it may help” thing.... I think stress/anxiety contributed to elevated bp in some ways, and that took a toll on my body too. Chasing two kids around and working, I don’t have as much time to sit and worry!


----------



## doggylover

@SCgirl fingers crossed you can make it to that 39 week date, but it sounds like you know exactly what to look out for which is is great. 

I am 20 weeks today, still suffering from sickness and sciatica


----------



## KylasBaby

Nothing new going on really. 27+4 today. Baby girl is active as heck! Most kicks have been up high so she’s head down at least 90% of the time. If I’m sitting she full on makes my boobs jiggle :haha:

I had a few weeks of nasty SPD, but it’s gotten much better. It only really hurts when I get up after sitting for a while, but then it fades. My lower back had bend bugging me tho. 

Yay third tri! Getting there


----------



## MrsKatie

Wow can’t believe we’re in the second half!

my little sister is 5 weeks today and having spotting and is scared :( She’s going in to see her doc so hopefully they can take levels and it’s good news. I feel terrible for her!


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie i hope all progresses well for your sister.


----------



## SCgirl

MrsKatie said:


> my little sister is 5 weeks today and having spotting and is scared :( She’s going in to see her doc so hopefully they can take levels and it’s good news. I feel terrible for her!

Oh goodness- I hope everything ends up being ok! I got a call from my little sister around 2 weeks ago- had no clue she was pregnant or had been trying, but she had just lost a baby around 8w after seeing the heartbeat. It almost makes me feel guilty for being pregnant with my third, but I realize that none of these things can be helped.... 



KylasBaby said:


> I had a few weeks of nasty SPD, but it’s gotten much better. It only really hurts when I get up after sitting for a while, but then it fades. My lower back had bend bugging me tho.

I got the V-sling from Belly Bandit because I’m dealing with some horrendous SPD (had physical therapy in previous pregnancies but it didn’t help, so declined OB’s offer to refer me again). The contraption isn’t comfortable, but I am in less pain at the end of the day...



doggylover said:


> I am 20 weeks today, still suffering from sickness and sciatica



My morning sickness finally went away quite suddenly around 22 weeks- I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## MrsKatie

@SCgirl so sorry for your sister’s loss, it’s the worst. Was it her first? I know how you feel, I feel guilty that I am pregnant with baby 5 and she has these worries with her first. Though now I’m grateful for the miscarriage I did have (I know how that might sound) cause I can reassure her and then empathize if it is in fact bad news.

@doggylover thank you <3


----------



## SCgirl

MrsKatie said:


> @SCgirl so sorry for your sister’s loss, it’s the worst. Was it her first? I know how you feel, I feel guilty that I am pregnant with baby 5 and she has these worries with her first. Though now I’m grateful for the miscarriage I did have (I know how that might sound) cause I can reassure her and then empathize if it is in fact bad news.

yes- her first. I had a few losses before our first and struggled a lot with that, which I think is why she reached out and told me


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, sorry I've been quiet lately. 

I'm 20 weeks this week, I have my anomaly scan tomorrow morning, I can't wait to find out the sex.

I've started suffering with a bit of heartburn in the evenings. I've been feeling little kicks but only when I'm in bed and kind of half lying on my tummy. Been feeling a bit bleurgh lately, I think its the lockdiwn that caused it. I never leave the house, its made me incredibly lazy and have no motivation.

Hope everyone is doing OK


----------



## alex_22

Hi ladies! 28 weeks tomorrow for me and feeling exhausted! I have a growth scan on Thursday which I’m looking forward to but the appointment with a consultant afterwards feels pointless but I suppose I have to play along with them. I’m about ready to not be pregnant now so I have a long 12 weeks ahead of me :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. I just had my 20 week scan. My partner wasn't allowed in, he had to wait in the car. We were gutted. I asked the lady to write down the sex and not tell me. At least we could still find out the sex together that way. Everything was perfect and as it should be. 

I am happy to say that we are team :pink: we are having a girl. I had a gut feeling it was girl. We're so happy


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @Nixnax congratulations!


----------



## MrsKatie

@alex_22 it’s crazy how you just have that mental switch like “ok I’m done now”. 12 weeks really isn’t long!


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Morning ladies. I just had my 20 week scan. My partner wasn't allowed in, he had to wait in the car. We were gutted. I asked the lady to write down the sex and not tell me. At least we could still find out the sex together that way. Everything was perfect and as it should be.
> 
> I am happy to say that we are team :pink: we are having a girl. I had a gut feeling it was girl. We're so happy

That’s awful he wasn’t allowed in, I thought everywhere was allowing for 12 and 20 weeks now. But lovely news for you both about your little girl! Many congrats!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Ladies everything looks perfect!! Baby was very active and we stayed team yellow!!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Ladies everything looks perfect!! Baby was very active and we stayed team yellow!!
> 
> View attachment 1091599

Lovely news!!!


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover we thought the same, no one thought to tell us. He took the day off work so lost a days pay as well. I was so angry. But it was all forgotten about after we did the sex reveal together. 

@MrsKatie awww look at baby. Lovely pic 

I've started getting so restless when I go to bed. Takes me about an hr to get comfy now, drives him mad :haha:


----------



## sunnydee

Aw lovely news @MrsKatie and @Nixnax about your scans! 
I've finally started feeling bigger kicks, I got worried one day about not feeling much and literally since the next day have been feeling big movements from the outside too! Hah!


----------



## SCgirl

Felt hiccups for the first time last night- gosh they were more forceful than any of my kids yet- even late in the pregnancies

also down to double digits!! (Have a c section date set ahead of due date)


----------



## doggylover

Anyone else feel like this pregnancy is dragging? I am 21 weeks today and it feels like 45yrs since I got pregnant


----------



## Cath_Heather

doggylover said:


> Anyone else feel like this pregnancy is dragging? I am 21 weeks today and it feels like 45yrs since I got pregnant

Yes!!!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I feel like it’s flying! Less than 12 weeks left! I honestly can’t believe it.


----------



## Nixnax

I sometimes think it dragging and then I realise that 21 weeks have past... then I think 19 weeks left and it drags again :rofl:


----------



## alex_22

These last few weeks have dragged a lot but I’m feeling miserable lately! I’m out of breath and uncomfortable constantly now, I’m suffering terrible with carpal tunnel which is disturbing my sleep a lot so I’m exhausted and on my feet at work all day long which is also adding to the exhaustion and causing my feet and legs to swell like puddings! 

scan went well last week though baby was measuring 2lb 7oz and following the 10th centile but decided to flip to breech last night. Praying she turns quickly as her sister had to be in a pavlik harness for 9 weeks due to spending many weeks in the breech position, they’re awful those things so I’m really praying we don’t need to do it with this baby. Just 11 little weeks to go


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> These last few weeks have dragged a lot but I’m feeling miserable lately! I’m out of breath and uncomfortable constantly now, I’m suffering terrible with carpal tunnel which is disturbing my sleep a lot so I’m exhausted and on my feet at work all day long which is also adding to the exhaustion and causing my feet and legs to swell like puddings!
> 
> scan went well last week though baby was measuring 2lb 7oz and following the 10th centile but decided to flip to breech last night. Praying she turns quickly as her sister had to be in a pavlik harness for 9 weeks due to spending many weeks in the breech position, they’re awful those things so I’m really praying we don’t need to do it with this baby. Just 11 little weeks to go

Sorry you are feeling so crappy at the minute :hugs:

Ive been worrying about my breech baby too. No2 and no3 both had to have hip scans due to “clicky” hips, but luckily no harness, but I’m worrying that if this one is breech then it could be a step up for us this time. Fingers crossed your little one will flip quickly and everything will be fine x


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> Sorry you are feeling so crappy at the minute :hugs:
> 
> Ive been worrying about my breech baby too. No2 and no3 both had to have hip scans due to “clicky” hips, but luckily no harness, but I’m worrying that if this one is breech then it could be a step up for us this time. Fingers crossed your little one will flip quickly and everything will be fine x

I feel awful complaining because she’s so loved and wanted I’m just so fed up with my body for coping so poorly this time around. I only have 2 more shifts at work then break up for over 2 weeks for Christmas and I’m so looking forward to that! 
The harnesses are so awful! No baths for the whole 9 weeks was the worst she smelt so bad of sour milk. Fingers crossed we both manage to dodge them!


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> I feel awful complaining because she’s so loved and wanted I’m just so fed up with my body for coping so poorly this time around. I only have 2 more shifts at work then break up for over 2 weeks for Christmas and I’m so looking forward to that!
> The harnesses are so awful! No baths for the whole 9 weeks was the worst she smelt so bad of sour milk. Fingers crossed we both manage to dodge them!

Not quite the same but my son was in a full cast when he was 2.5 because of a broken femur, but at leaSt he was older and understood a bit. To have a baby in a harness always seems just such a tough way to start out. 

I think it’s ok to moan! You can love your baby and want them so much and still be sore, and sick, and fed up of feeling that way. Sometimes people say they don’t like to moan in case someone else is having fertility issues, but this is definitely a safe moaning space! So go ahead!


----------



## KylasBaby

Have to share some pics from our Christmas pics this weekend. She’s so excited to be a big sister. Not sure if I’m doing maternity pics this time around, but anyone doing them?


----------



## doggylover

Beautiful pictures!!! You look absolutely lovely, as does little miss! Very cute indeed!


----------



## sunnydee

Goegeous photos @KylasBaby! I have never done a maternity shoot but ill definitely try get some nice shots over Christmas with the kids like this, so cute!

Sorry you're feeling so miserable @alex_22 xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Had a 3D ultrasound today. I’m in love! She even smiled!


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @KylasBaby those pics are the sweetest!!!


----------



## sunnydee

So cute @KylasBaby ! 

Has anybody had any issues with pregnant family or friends when picking names? I have a few friends and SIL expecting after me and I'm kinda worried what if I pick a name that they also chose? My friend asked me if I had picked a name cause she has one but she didn't tell me what it is?!


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee, my sweet baby sister is pregnant with her first and due in August. I flat out asked her if she has any names she’s attached to so I wouldn’t use them :)


----------



## sunnydee

Thats lovely, do you not have any names chosen yet?
I think I'll ask her but what if its one that I like too?! I don't have one picked but I have a short list of what I like


----------



## SCgirl

well, failed the 1hr glucose test for the first time (they said barely)- so I've been told to go do the 3hr test. Thankfully didn't seem to be a huge hurry, and they said I could wait until after the holidays and enjoy them! I should have another growth ultrasound in 3 more weeks- last one was the anatomy around 21 weeks.


----------



## Nixnax

@KylasBaby that smiling pic is just the cutest. 

I think we have finally settled on a name. Isla Natalie. Natalie is my other halfs deceased sisters middle name. I love the name Isla.


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee we have a couple ideas for a girl's name but nothing chosen. no boys' names yet, they are so much harder for me and also I feel so sure this is a girl! We always choose the name after we meet the baby.

@SCgirl I really hope you pass the 3-hr test! sorry you have to wait.

@Nixnax what a beautiful name. I am so sorry to hear about your husband's sister, how utterly devastating. that will be a meaningful tribute to her. Did she pass long ago or recently?

We are staying with my in-laws (LOVE them) right now and it's meant I can do a workout class every single morning, which has been a total game changer for my mood and energy levels.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @KylasBaby that smiling pic is just the cutest.
> 
> I think we have finally settled on a name. Isla Natalie. Natalie is my other halfs deceased sisters middle name. I love the name Isla.

That’s a beautiful name! Isla was one of our top names for our first daughter, just pipped by something else, but it is so beautiful. And Natalie will be a lovely addition 

We’ve had our Christmas plans ruined by the new covid measures, so have spent the last 48hrs sorting out shipping the kids gifts from my in laws (500miles away) to us and just praying they get here. 

I barely felt sick today which is the first time in a LONG time, so hoping it lasts!!


----------



## sunnydee

That sounds amazing, I had great intentions of doing some prenatal yoga every day during this pregnancy but I've only done it once so far lol!!

@Nixnax I love the name Isla too, my cousin has an Isla! Thats lovely to have a meaningful name to pass on too.

@MrsKatie yes boys names are definitely harder! I have a list of girls names but I won't pick one until she is born, my husband was trying one out today and it just sounded so weird to hear him refer to the baby as an actual name haha 
Even when my son was born and we had named him, I still called him baby for weeks! 

@SCgirl sorry you have to do the 3hr glucose test! I had to do that one last pregnancy and now I don't need any test this time round!


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie she was his twin sister, breaks my heart. She was 13 when she passed away from a rare cancer. Its the season for girls it seems. I planned to do pregnancy yoga, I managed one or two sessions and then stopped. 

@doggylover its the only name we've been able settle on. Im glad it's a girl, boys names are a lot harder I found. Oh that sucks about Christmas, we can just about do ours as planned, luckily we didn't plan anything big or for more than one day. Hope the pressies arrive in time. 

@sunnydee thank you. Ha ha you have the same motivation level as I do


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Even when my son was born and we had named him, I still called him baby for weeks!

I do this! I find the transition to calling them by their name (even though I’ve loved all their names) really hard. I call them “the baby” for far too long! 



Nixnax said:


> @MrsKatie she was his twin sister, breaks my heart. She was 13 when she passed away from a rare cancer. Its the season for girls it seems. I planned to do pregnancy yoga, I managed one or two sessions and then stopped.
> 
> @doggylover its the only name we've been able settle on. Im glad it's a girl, boys names are a lot harder I found. Oh that sucks about Christmas, we can just about do ours as planned, luckily we didn't plan anything big or for more than one day. Hope the pressies arrive in time.
> 
> @sunnydee thank you. Ha ha you have the same motivation level as I do

We were supposed to fly to my in laws on Wednesday. We waited until they announced all the measures and dates to travel etc, booked the flights, told the kids... then got shat on when they changed their minds. But I think we will have a nice day here with just the 5 of us. I feel awful for my MIL though. We’ve hardly seen her this year and she was so excited, and she has bought all the food! She’ll be fine with the border closures meaning freight is delayed. She’ll be able to survive about two months on what she bought :haha:

Boys names are so hard. I don’t love any of them at all :confused:](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax oh that poor poor girl. That must have destroyed his family to lose her. So glad you will use her name. 

Boy names are so hard! We have John (he’s 6 now, goes by “Johnny” primarily) and Mickey (he’ll be 2 in February and we call him “Mick” half the time).


----------



## Cath_Heather

Hi ladies :)

@Nixnax I'm so sorry about your DHs loss, that must have been devastating. Having her name as her middle name is so thoughtful. I LOVE the name Isla, it was on top of our list incase baby was a girl, but hes a boy. We pretty much settled on Hudson Noah but that could change. He may not even "look" like a Hudson. I


----------



## MrsKatie

@Cath_Heather I love that name! And yes that’s exactly it! When we’ve seen our babies it’s been like, ok what name do you look like? That said, I knew our second girl would be Summer before she was even conceived. I knew she was coming and her name would be Summer, like it was written somehow and I didn’t even choose it. So it can totally go both ways.


----------



## tdog

Hi ladies :hi: sorry I've been Mia been a crazy few months, so beginning of Nov oh got rushed to hospital with suspected heart attack had all tests he has a irregular heartbeat and clots on his lungs :cry: I've been on the sick from work with stress been stressing about everything at the same time we get a call from landlord he selling house so we need to move out, trying to find a house tho is providing impossible, the hospital are going to restart his heart 7th Jan I'm a nervous wreck about that if I'm honest :cry: I've been having hypos as not been able to eat due to being stressed but baby is moving amazing feeling feet elbows sticking out all over, 20 week scan went well when I went, had my growth scan on 21st (daughters birthday) and baby was playing with umbilical cord and was waving it was amazing :) xx

Hope you ladies are well xx


----------



## Cath_Heather

tdog said:


> Hi ladies :hi: sorry I've been Mia been a crazy few months, so beginning of Nov oh got rushed to hospital with suspected heart attack had all tests he has a irregular heartbeat and clots on his lungs :cry: I've been on the sick from work with stress been stressing about everything at the same time we get a call from landlord he selling house so we need to move out, trying to find a house tho is providing impossible, the hospital are going to restart his heart 7th Jan I'm a nervous wreck about that if I'm honest :cry: I've been having hypos as not been able to eat due to being stressed but baby is moving amazing feeling feet elbows sticking out all over, 20 week scan went well when I went, had my growth scan on 21st (daughters birthday) and baby was playing with umbilical cord and was waving it was amazing :) xx
> 
> Hope you ladies are well xx

I am so sorry about your OH :( that sounds awful, you're both in my thoughts and I hope everything goes well with the procedure. I'm so glad baby is active and healthy :hug:


----------



## Cath_Heather

I had my anamoly (abnormality) scan today. Baby boy is happy and healthy. All organs and body parts are looking good. He didn't want to turn away from my spine and was moving a lot, so sadly couldn't get many clear pictures.. He wasn't shy about his boy parts flying around :haha: I can't believe he weighs 526 grams already! He measured about 6 days ahead but nothing of concern. Sorry about the side ways pic. 


I've been super low on energy. Been on leave and sleep most of the day away.. Have at least a 3 hour nap daily really want to start getting a bit more active as I'm starting to get supppper lazy. I was gyming 3 to 4 times a week before I got pregnant and was really getting fit.. Now I just battle so much with fatigue and back pain. I find my maternity belt helps a lot but I can't wear it all the time as its just so hot! I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and are doing well xxx


----------



## tdog

Cath_Heather said:


> I had my anamoly (abnormality) scan today. Baby boy is happy and healthy. All organs and body parts are looking good. He didn't want to turn away from my spine and was moving a lot, so sadly couldn't get many clear pictures.. He wasn't shy about his boy parts flying around :haha: I can't believe he weighs 526 grams already! He measured about 6 days ahead but nothing of concern. Sorry about the side ways pic.
> View attachment 1092575
> 
> 
> I've been super low on energy. Been on leave and sleep most of the day away.. Have at least a 3 hour nap daily really want to start getting a bit more active as I'm starting to get supppper lazy. I was gyming 3 to 4 times a week before I got pregnant and was really getting fit.. Now I just battle so much with fatigue and back pain. I find my maternity belt helps a lot but I can't wear it all the time as its just so hot! I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and are doing well xxx

Thank you for you thoughts and prayers lovely :) xx

So glad everything OK oh yes he is definitely a he and proud of it aswell :blush: :haha: I'm having to nap when I can other wise I get so cranky :shrug: xx


----------



## doggylover

@tdog so glad to hear an update, I’ve thought about you several times over the last few months. So sorry to hear about your OH and his heart, very scary for you both. Glad all is well with baby, but sounds like a really hard few Months for you. Hope you find a new home asap


----------



## SCgirl

Took the 3-hr glucose test after failing the 1hr. Totally passed, all numbers well within normal range. So happy about that! OB appt today- should just be a quick how are you feeling/check hb. Growth ultrasound in 10 days.

have y’all started preparing yet? I’ve finally reached the point of maaaaaybe this is really happening and we should act like there will be a baby here soon. I bought a car seat on sale back in November and nothing but a few sleep&plays since until last night- ordered breast pump (motif Luna) through insurance (debated between that and spectra bc I loved spectra in the past) and a cheap dresser to help organize what baby stuff we have (we don’t have space for it- baby will be in our room longer than any of the others bc we don’t have a spare bedroom)- but it’s needed.

now thinking I should probably get a bassinet or crib / monitor soonish

it’s our third, but we didn’t save anything besides a few outfits from the others!!

She’s expected to be here no more than 82 days from now!


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @tdog I'm so sorry and I hope he recovers well!

@SCgirl we have most of what we need already I just have to figure out sleeping arrangements and in a couple months go through newborn clothes...

@Cath_Heather love the scan pics!! Could you be low on iron? Being tired is the worst!


----------



## doggylover

@SCgirl its so exciting starting to get ready! Sounds like you’ve made a good start to what you need.

like @MrsKatie we don’t need anything at all, except a pack or two of newborn nappies (and some maternity stuff for me, pads etc) I just need to get the clothes and newborn sling down and washed and we are good to go. Oh and the car seat, which my parents have been using for my nephew.
Baby will be in our bed for (ever?!) a good few years, and I just pop their clothes in one of my drawers. I actually just moved my 2yos clothes out the other day and in to her bedroom.

I can’t imagine having to start again from scratch do you have friends who can loan you stuff so you don’t have to buy too much of the stuff that is short term use, like bouncy chairs etc?


----------



## MrsKatie

Ladies I can’t urge you enough to get Depends (incontinence/disposable underpants) instead of postpartum pads. I finally used them last time and it’s sooooo much better!!!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Haha yes the youngest is always in our bed until the next one comes along... and often longer!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Haha yes the youngest is always in our bed until the next one comes along... and often longer!

Yeah I’m a bit concerned about how we will sort this last one out with moving out of the bed! Usually just before I pop with the next the toddler moves in to the spare room in a double bed with my husband. But I’ll no incentive to do that with this next one so I guess it’ll be when they go to university :haha:


----------



## SCgirl

MrsKatie said:


> Ladies I can’t urge you enough to get Depends (incontinence/disposable underpants) instead of postpartum pads. I finally used them last time and it’s sooooo much better!!!!

haha I tried them after another friend raved and HATED them :haha: felt way too much like a diaper... ended up with the infinity foam ultra thin pads- even the heavy/extra large ones were not noticeable! (One of those to each their own things!)

we have quite a few items coming from friends, just not sure what/when yet... :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> haha I tried them after another friend raved and HATED them :haha: felt way too much like a diaper... ended up with the infinity foam ultra thin pads- even the heavy/extra large ones were not noticeable! (One of those to each their own things!)
> 
> we have quite a few items coming from friends, just not sure what/when yet... :shrug:

oh that almost makes it harder not knowing what you will get and when. At leaSt if you buy it all yourself you know what’s what!


----------



## Cath_Heather

@Cath_Heather love the scan pics!! Could you be low on iron? Being tired is the worst![/QUOTE]
My iron levels have been fine. I think it may be the weather.. It's so hot and humid, I get exhausted a lot quicker.


----------



## sunnydee

You are all so organised! I have some clothes and sling from my DD, but we sold all of our gear before we moved so need to figure out whether to get a co-sleeper/crib/travel cot/bassinet??! 
For those of you that bedshare, do you use a side rail? Do you start with a cosleeper? I don't really have the space in my room for a cosleeper or a huge cot. In my old house I had the babies in a bassinet but hated having to get out of bed everytime to feed them.


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> You are all so organised! I have some clothes and sling from my DD, but we sold all of our gear before we moved so need to figure out whether to get a co-sleeper/crib/travel cot/bassinet??!
> For those of you that bedshare, do you use a side rail? Do you start with a cosleeper? I don't really have the space in my room for a cosleeper or a huge cot. In my old house I had the babies in a bassinet but hated having to get out of bed everytime to feed them.

I just pop baby in the bed beside me, I’m the bed guard :haha: I know you aren’t supposed to have them between parents but my husband is in for about an hour then ends up in with our toddler so it’s not an issue for us.


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, 

Happy new year. Not long now until our babies will be born. Im 24 weeks today so our baby girl is now viable. Ive been itching to get to this stage. She wriggles around like mad and has the hiccups a lot. I can see my belly move a little on the outside when she moves. It melts my heart. 

@tdog I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope the procedure goes well. 

@MrsKatie I have bought maternity pads, I'll buy some incontinence pants also, thanks for the tip. 

We are almost done with buying things now. Need to get a few bits for me, co-sleeper crib and sheets and thats about it. 

My friends have given me lots of clothes, a bouncer, moses basket for downstairs, changing bag, steriliser, prep machine and other bits and bobs. I feel too organised yet not organised at all.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Happy new year. Not long now until our babies will be born. Im 24 weeks today so our baby girl is now viable. Ive been itching to get to this stage. She wriggles around like mad and has the hiccups a lot. I can see my belly move a little on the outside when she moves. It melts my heart.
> 
> @tdog I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope the procedure goes well.
> 
> @MrsKatie I have bought maternity pads, I'll buy some incontinence pants also, thanks for the tip.
> 
> We are almost done with buying things now. Need to get a few bits for me, co-sleeper crib and sheets and thats about it.
> 
> My friends have given me lots of clothes, a bouncer, moses basket for downstairs, changing bag, steriliser, prep machine and other bits and bobs. I feel too organised yet not organised at all.

I am 24 weeks today, and feeling the same wriggles and jiggles :) Great to hear you are well organised. Have you started a nursery yet? 

Happy New Year to everyone, and hope you had a good Christmas/any other holidays celebrated. 

We had a quiet one due to restrictions, and now the kids’ school is closed again #-o


----------



## MrsKatie

The restrictions are exhausting!
We are under no illusion that the kids will go back at all this school year. I just hope they can go back in the fall, but at this rate it's hard to believe this will ever end.

I am absolutely in tears from exhaustion - sleep has been SO bad. my insomnia is insane. Even if I fall asleep within 2 hours (rare), I wake up to pee between 2-3am and it takes me another 2-3 hours to finally doze off again. It's out of control, I really don't know what to do. Also my 9-year-old is having terrible sleep issues too and can't seem to doze off before 11pm (even when in bed by 8:30, relaxing bedtime routine no sugar no screen time lots of outside play etc) so I can't even attempt bedtime myself until after I've cleaned up after she's finally asleep. I'm just so tired!!! And my toddler is maybe teething or having a developmental leap or something cause he's waking up 10-20 times a night right now. It's out of control. Like, what are nights even? Just a black hole where dreams go to die.

Sorry, did I mention I'm tired?!?


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover I was wrong, im 24 weeks today... baby brain. Well the nursery was decorated a year ago as a spare room, so we're going to have to do it again. Its not too bad, white walls with one feature wall that is aqua coloured. The carpet and furniture is grey so we'll most likely not decorate it again until she's a bit older. Maybe a year or so. 

@MrsKatie oh you poor thing. No sleep is not good for you. I really feel for you. I feel terrible after 6 hours sleep last night so you must be really on edge. Biggest hugs, I hope it levels out soon. 

My next MW appt is on 14th Jan and I had a scan appt through for Feb, not sure what that is for, I must remember to ask


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> The restrictions are exhausting!
> We are under no illusion that the kids will go back at all this school year. I just hope they can go back in the fall, but at this rate it's hard to believe this will ever end.
> 
> I am absolutely in tears from exhaustion - sleep has been SO bad. my insomnia is insane. Even if I fall asleep within 2 hours (rare), I wake up to pee between 2-3am and it takes me another 2-3 hours to finally doze off again. It's out of control, I really don't know what to do. Also my 9-year-old is having terrible sleep issues too and can't seem to doze off before 11pm (even when in bed by 8:30, relaxing bedtime routine no sugar no screen time lots of outside play etc) so I can't even attempt bedtime myself until after I've cleaned up after she's finally asleep. I'm just so tired!!! And my toddler is maybe teething or having a developmental leap or something cause he's waking up 10-20 times a night right now. It's out of control. Like, what are nights even? Just a black hole where dreams go to die.
> 
> Sorry, did I mention I'm tired?!?

:hugs: I’m sorry you’re so exhausted right now. How do you find your kids have take to full time home learning? Here, our kids were out of school March-end of the year in June. Then back in September, long Halloween holiday, and now by all accounts they are preparing for long closures again (although officially it’s only a week). I am worried about the impact of the constant changes on them, seeing friends to not seeing them mostly. Have your kids adapted well to the reduced friendship time? 

:hugs: again because being a mum is tough, at the minute it’s especially tough. And then pregnancy.



Nixnax said:


> @doggylover I was wrong, im 24 weeks today... baby brain. Well the nursery was decorated a year ago as a spare room, so we're going to have to do it again. Its not too bad, white walls with one feature wall that is aqua coloured. The carpet and furniture is grey so we'll most likely not decorate it again until she's a bit older. Maybe a year or so.
> 
> @MrsKatie oh you poor thing. No sleep is not good for you. I really feel for you. I feel terrible after 6 hours sleep last night so you must be really on edge. Biggest hugs, I hope it levels out soon.
> 
> My next MW appt is on 14th Jan and I had a scan appt through for Feb, not sure what that is for, I must remember to ask

Sounds like your spare room will make a lovely nursery :) I think it’s a great idea to wait until she’s a bit older to decorate, you can make it more of a toddler/child room than a baby one so it lasts longer.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover thank you <3 my kids do ok, they play with each-other and since they haven’t been able to go to school at all since last March (!!!) they don’t have the confusion of going back and forth. Plus they play out front with neighbor kids too. But it’s hard on everyone for sure.

@Nixnax thank you, I am praying for a better night tonight!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover thank you <3 my kids do ok, they play with each-other and since they haven’t been able to go to school at all since last March (!!!) they don’t have the confusion of going back and forth. Plus they play out front with neighbor kids too. But it’s hard on everyone for sure.
> 
> @Nixnax thank you, I am praying for a better night tonight!

Yes we are so incredibly grateful that two doors down we have a family who have the same age kids as us. The boys are best friends, so we all play in the street a lot and it has been a life saver. It’s my daughter I worry about more, she is used to her friends at school, their time together, and she misses that a lot when schools close. We also do still see their cousins (similar ages) as we think the social/emotional benefit of that for the kids outweighs the risks of spreading anything. So I suppose they still get lots of social interaction, I’m just having a panic these last few days because everything has changed again!


----------



## MrsKatie

Right- at least here it’s been pretty much the same since last March (!!!), no school no indoor play dates etc, so no back and forth. Kids are so adaptable and resilient. It’s good for them too to have the family time. I think it’s all about the emotional environment we create at home- they follow our lead. If we outwardly present the message that this is and will be ok and we can handle it, they’ll feel that too.


----------



## sunnydee

Hope everyone is doing good, im 28 weeks now! Really on the final stretch now, I'm not organised at all, well I have clothes for baby but that's it! 

I think we decided to buy a full sized cot and attach it to the bed? Anyone else do that before? I know I want baby to sleep in my room for at least a year and ill be breastfeeding so hopefully I'll get better sleep if I don't need to get up to feed her everytime. Seems like a big cot will be so huge for a newborn though.

@MrsKatie so sorry to hear how exhausted you are right now, I have trouble getting back to sleep in the night too, I try to fight the urge to go toilet in the night hoping I can get back to sleep haha 
Is there something you can take at night to help you drift off? Would chamomile tea help? 

Yes restrictions are bad here too, schools closed, I'm not too upset about that for now but I hope by March things can be a bit more normal.


----------



## KylasBaby

How we doing mamas! I’m not on here much. Busy busy busy. 

Can’t believe there’s 8 weeks left!! I’m both ready and not haha.


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Hope everyone is doing good, im 28 weeks now! Really on the final stretch now, I'm not organised at all, well I have clothes for baby but that's it!
> 
> I think we decided to buy a full sized cot and attach it to the bed? Anyone else do that before? I know I want baby to sleep in my room for at least a year and ill be breastfeeding so hopefully I'll get better sleep if I don't need to get up to feed her everytime. Seems like a big cot will be so huge for a newborn though.
> 
> @MrsKatie so sorry to hear how exhausted you are right now, I have trouble getting back to sleep in the night too, I try to fight the urge to go toilet in the night hoping I can get back to sleep haha
> Is there something you can take at night to help you drift off? Would chamomile tea help?
> 
> Yes restrictions are bad here too, schools closed, I'm not too upset about that for now but I hope by March things can be a bit more normal.

I haven’t side carred a cot myself but I know lots of people do and say the basic IKEA one is good for that. 



KylasBaby said:


> How we doing mamas! I’m not on here much. Busy busy busy.
> 
> Can’t believe there’s 8 weeks left!! I’m both ready and not haha.
> 
> View attachment 1093042

only 8 weeks?! Crazy!! Love the personalised bits, won’t be long until she is here to use them!


----------



## Nixnax

When do you ladies pack your hospital bags. I've read several lists of what you should take and it sounds like I'll be packing to move in to the hospital! Are there things you have packed in the past and not used? I'm just wondering if its all needed. 

Got my 25wk MW appt next Thursday


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @KylasBaby i cannot believe how close you are!

i am 3rd tri on the 23rd which already feels so crazy. The time is just disappearing so fast.

@Nixnax I pack mine around 36-37 weeks. Let me consult my past lists and I’ll post my necessities!


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> When do you ladies pack your hospital bags. I've read several lists of what you should take and it sounds like I'll be packing to move in to the hospital! Are there things you have packed in the past and not used? I'm just wondering if its all needed.
> 
> Got my 25wk MW appt next Thursday

With all mine it was about 37/38 weeks. Some of the lists out there are INSANE. You really don’t need much at all. I find since you are stuck in a bed most of the time your PJs get worn mostly while you are in. I only get dressed to leave. I have always had to stay in two nights, so this is roughly what I take:

Nightie (for labour or afterwards) or PJs x2
5 pairs black pants 
Breastfeeding vest top x2
Leggings for coming home
Top for coming home
Flip flops for moving about and shower
Maternity pads
Charger and phone
Snacks (I like dried fruit to get things moving :haha:)
iPad and headphones
Brush, toothbrush, toothpaste
Lip balm
Hair bobble
Shower stuff and towel
Pillow (the hospital pillows make me hot and sweaty!)

for baby:
3 x newborn sets (vest and sleep suit)
3 x up to 1 month/up to 10lbs sets
Hat
Nappies
Wipes
Cardigan for going home
2-3 muslins
Large Muslin for a blanket


----------



## doggylover

Oh and a few plastic bags to pack any dirty clothes in, yours or babies! 

I think depending on what type of labour you’d like you may need some special bits eg bikini top for birthing pool, or hypobirthing bits and bobs. 

And of course your notes.


----------



## MrsKatie

Yep @doggylover covered everything!
I never brought towels or a pillow but might bring a pillow this time.


----------



## sunnydee

Thats a great list @doggylover I think there are alot of overcomplicated lists out there! 
2 things I would add, I absolutely needed during labour was a water bottle and a cold face cloth!


----------



## Nixnax

Perfect thank you @doggylover. Some of the lists I've seen include the whole house minus the kitchen sink. I want to start buying bits and pieces that I need for the bag. That's very useful, thank you


----------



## doggylover

I’m glad it was useful! 

@MrsKatie i suppose it depends what your hospital provides as well in terms of towels etc. I think generally hospitals in the US provide more than we get here (which is a first nappy and that’s it!) 

@sunnydee oh water bottle is a great idea. I take an insulated one filled with ice we get jugs of water given to us and refilled, but the wards are so bloody warm it’s not always nice to drink so I take my own ice!


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh yes the hospital here is like a nice hotel room haha, I’m fully excited for my stay!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Oh yes the hospital here is like a nice hotel room haha, I’m fully excited for my stay!

Ours are absolutely not :haha: in my hospital the maternity ward is huge, and broken in to bays of 6 beds, with just the blue paper curtains in between (like you see in Grey's Anatomy in the ER), and there are 2 bathrooms for the 6 beds. With my son the baby next to me cried all night so even when my son was asleep I wasn’t :roll: So it can be very noisy and generally not very relaxing! That said with my third there was just me and one other girl in the bay of 6. And I got a load of eaves dropping amusement as she’d been told it was a girl and bought everything pink, and the baby came out a boy :-$ she was on the phone all day advising whoever was on the other end to go and buy xyz in blue :haha:


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @doggylover that’s crazy!!! We definitely always get private recovery rooms here, nice big bathroom in each room and towels, shampoo etc. It really is nice. That’s crazy they cram you together like that. Are all hospitals like that where you live? You’re in the UK, right?


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Omg @doggylover that’s crazy!!! We definitely always get private recovery rooms here, nice big bathroom in each room and towels, shampoo etc. It really is nice. That’s crazy they cram you together like that. Are all hospitals like that where you live? You’re in the UK, right?

Yes I’m in the UK, in Northern Ireland. Yeah that’s how our hospitals are. But then we don’t get a massive bill at the end so swings and roundabouts I suppose :haha: they do have a few private rooms as well, so if you are very unwell, or you have twins or something like that you will be given a private room. You can also pay to have one if you like. My sister had a lovely room when she had her son, as he wasn’t ill enough for Nicu but needed a bit of xtra help, they stayed for 10 days, and her room was really nice. But mostly for big standard births (and in fact, everything!) you will be on a ward with others.


----------



## sunnydee

Yeah the public ward is the same here although I was wondering whether they have spaced out the beds a bit better now with covid? Wow US maternity hospital sounds like a hotel! 

I've started listening to birth story podcasts, starting to feel so close now! I was half thinking of possibly having a home birth but only because I'm afraid of how fast 3rd baby will come!


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Yeah the public ward is the same here although I was wondering whether they have spaced out the beds a bit better now with covid? Wow US maternity hospital sounds like a hotel!
> 
> I've started listening to birth story podcasts, starting to feel so close now! I was half thinking of possibly having a home birth but only because I'm afraid of how fast 3rd baby will come!

funny I was wondering how they space things in the wards with covid. Because I’m not convinced that those blue curtains would do any good, nor that I’m 2m away from the next mother, the wee cubicles are so tight! Ours are set up 3 on one side three on the other so I wonder do they leave the middle one free? I’m assuming masks if you’re moving to the bathroom etc.


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah the UK wards are something to be desired, but then like @doggylover said, its free so we can't complain. 

We are considering going to our local birthing centre instead. Its only a 5 min drive from our home. They have double beds, your own room and will be much more comfy for my other half. They only problem with them is that you can't have an epidural there and if anything goes wrong, its a 30 min ambulance trip to to the main hospital. Going to discuss this option with my midwife on Thursday. 

Ugh I've joined the insomnia club. The last 5 nights have been horrible. Barely slept last night


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Yeah the UK wards are something to be desired, but then like @doggylover said, its free so we can't complain.
> 
> We are considering going to our local birthing centre instead. Its only a 5 min drive from our home. They have double beds, your own room and will be much more comfy for my other half. They only problem with them is that you can't have an epidural there and if anything goes wrong, its a 30 min ambulance trip to to the main hospital. Going to discuss this option with my midwife on Thursday.
> 
> Ugh I've joined the insomnia club. The last 5 nights have been horrible. Barely slept last night

We don’t have these magical places in Northern Ireland, we just have hospitals and some have midwife led units attached, but it’s still in the hospital if that makes sense. I can see why being so far from a hospital would be so worrying


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax I had a birth center birth with my first and I cannot recommend it enough. It did help me, though, that it was literally a 2-minute walk from the hospital, so a transfer would have been like 30 seconds in the car. HOWEVER. Remember that if you NEED to transfer, usually it's well before there's a true emergency (which is quite rare, all things told) and if things look urgent, you'd transfer in an ambulance, which would be well-equipped with medical supplies. I would go with the birth center for sure.


----------



## Wishing_

Hey! I know I don't belong in this group, but I was wondering if you ladies can help me relax. Even tho google says is normal I don't know anyone who's leaked. I'm 22 weeks and I noticed some dry crust on both nipples. Clear liquid comes with when I gently squeeze. I'm praying the leaking doesn't get too bad before my baby is born. [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsKatie

@Wishing_ yep 100% normal! I know ladies in real life who have leaked from like 11 weeks!!


----------



## Wishing_

MrsKatie said:


> @Wishing_ yep 100% normal! I know ladies in real life who have leaked from like 11 weeks!!

Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## SCgirl

I wouldn’t want to be 30min from a hospital- if I’d been 5 min from a hospital, I wouldn’t be here today. I had an absolutely unpredictable freak issue come up when having my first- nothing could have warned us before it happened. Even being in the hospital, I almost died (had blood and plasma going into my body in both arms trying to get levels back up)- had I not been there, I would have. You just never know...


----------



## doggylover

Wishing_ said:


> Hey! I know I don't belong in this group, but I was wondering if you ladies can help me relax. Even tho google says is normal I don't know anyone who's leaked. I'm 22 weeks and I noticed some dry crust on both nipples. Clear liquid comes with when I gently squeeze. I'm praying the leaking doesn't get too bad before my baby is born. [-o&lt;

Totally normal! If you want to, at a later date (I think from around 37weeks) you can harvest colostrum for your baby. 



SCgirl said:


> I wouldn’t want to be 30min from a hospital- if I’d been 5 min from a hospital, I wouldn’t be here today. I had an absolutely unpredictable freak issue come up when having my first- nothing could have warned us before it happened. Even being in the hospital, I almost died (had blood and plasma going into my body in both arms trying to get levels back up)- had I not been there, I would have. You just never know...

Not quite as severe but I also had big problems after my first was born, and definitely needed to be in a hospital.


----------



## sunnydee

How is everyone this week? I had a little scan this week, im not sure why I think it was just a fluke that the doctor had a machine in the room when I had my appointment haha. Anyway he confirmed that baby is transverse, I had a feeling she has been spending alot of time in that position I could feel her head on my right side pretty painfully! 
Anyway Googling transverse babies makes me think there is a reason why she isn't head down yet? Or would it be because she has alot of room to move around? I have my yoga ball now and have been doing lots of yoga exercises the past few days but now I'm even more confused to try figure out what position she is in!


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee check out spinning babies! You can just Google it. Also I wouldn’t worry about a transverse baby at 29-30 weeks. I bet baby will flip head-down soon!

I am ok, just super stressed about my fasting blood sugar levels! I have had volatile blood sugar since I was a kid (scary low dips) and the awful glucola drink made me feel HORRIBLE, so I’ve opted to track blood sugar my last 4 pregnancies instead of drink that orange nightmare. Well my fasting numbers are borderline high and since I’m in a huge hospital it’s all a numbers game and I’m 99% sure I’m gonna get diagnosed with GD. To complicate things, I took my reading twice this morning and there was a TWELVE point difference in the numbers! So now I don’t even trust the dumb monitor!! Also stress and sleep deprivation increases blood sugar, and i’m super stressed about the dumb numbers and can’t sleep from insomnia and a toddler so... what does it even mean. 

i just don’t want to be “watched” and pressured and all the BS that comes along with having any kind of “complication”, especially in a big hospital. It’s been really overwhelming.


----------



## sunnydee

Oh wow yeah that sounds so overwhelming, especially if you are doing everything to monitor your blood sugar and still can't be sure whats going on, do you think the hospital will make you do the glucose drink then? There must be another way they can test for GD without putting you through the reaction from the glucose drink. 
So sorry you still aren't getting great sleep, its so hard when you have a busy day with other kids too so not chance for napping!


----------



## Nixnax

I spoke to the midwife about the birth Centre and she was happy for me to go there. I'll have to have my 36 wk appt at the both centre to qualify. As long as there are no issues between now and the birth I can go there. If I have to be induced, I cant. Im happy with either really, just have to wait and see what happens.

@SCgirl things like that do make me worry. I think I'll see how I'm feeling closer the time. I may panic and change my mind. 

@MrsKatie oh that is an extra worry. Hope your sugars behave.

I haven't been told about the glucose test as yet. My next MW appt is on 4th Feb. I cant believe that the 3rd try is only a week or so away.... where has the time gone???


----------



## sunnydee

Thats great @Nixnax the birth centre will be amazing I wish there was one here i would definitely go! 
Nobody mentioned the glucose test to me either and now I'm past 28 weeks so I presume I'm not going to do one. I did have the test in my previous pregnancies but I lived in a different country where it is just standard to test everyone.


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax I’ve never had a glucose test mentioned to me in 4 pregnancies. I think unless there is a reason, like your urine tests or history, it’s unlikely they will do one. Great news about the birthing centre. 

@SCgirl I hope baby flips head down soon. I’ve also heard good things about spinning babies. I believe my little buddy is still breech, but won’t find out until my midwife appt in a few weeks

@MrsKatie i really hope all stays well with your sugars and you don’t end up diagnosed with Gd. It seems to put a lot of restrictions on you for the end of pregnancy. 

AFM: nothing new. I am finally feeling less sick most days which is great :)


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover thats good to know. My friend had one and said the waiting around was a nightmare. Hopefully I'll escape that then


----------



## MrsKatie

Ugh I wish they wouldn’t do glucose tests routinely here but every single woman has to do them, they don’t consider health or history at all, you just have to do it. Barf.


----------



## alex_22

Almost 34 weeks for me, the end is very near! Had another growth scan at 32 weeks and baby weighed 4lb 3oz and has moved up off the 10th centile so they’re very happy with that, hopefully just 1 more growth scan and that will be it. We have everything in, washed and ready and hospital bag is packed so just a waiting game now.


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Almost 34 weeks for me, the end is very near! Had another growth scan at 32 weeks and baby weighed 4lb 3oz and has moved up off the 10th centile so they’re very happy with that, hopefully just 1 more growth scan and that will be it. We have everything in, washed and ready and hospital bag is packed so just a waiting game now.

Not long to go at all! How are you feeling? Great to hear they are happy with baby’s growth


----------



## alex_22

doggylover said:


> Not long to go at all! How are you feeling? Great to hear they are happy with baby’s growth

I’m feeling ok, carpal tunnel is driving me round the bend though! Feels quite debilitating at times. How are you feeling?


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> I’m feeling ok, carpal tunnel is driving me round the bend though! Feels quite debilitating at times. How are you feeling?

will the carpal tunnel resolve when baby is here? 
I’m ok thanks, feel like I’ve a long way to go, and just absolutely exhausted all the time. I’m assuming my when I get my bloods done in a few weeks my iron will be low, it usually is, so that’s probably why.


----------



## sunnydee

alex_22 said:


> Almost 34 weeks for me, the end is very near! Had another growth scan at 32 weeks and baby weighed 4lb 3oz and has moved up off the 10th centile so they’re very happy with that, hopefully just 1 more growth scan and that will be it. We have everything in, washed and ready and hospital bag is packed so just a waiting game now.

Wow it really is getting close for you thats so exciting! I had carpal tunnel pretty bad with my first and it went away a few months after. 

I want to get my hospital bag ready but with all the shops closed I feel like there's lots of stuff I'm missing, and now Brexit has wrecked my online shopping!


----------



## KylasBaby

Soooooo we have an in home daycare. Had to close due to 3 kids testing positive. I’ve tested negative since that exposure.

Then my mom tested positive. I waited a week from that and tested again. Negative.

Now my grandmother tested positive (I’m assuming my grandfather is as well). So now i wait another week and be tested again. That will be next Tuesday.

My 5 year old is also negative so far.

I’m so stressed. 

Haven’t been on here much as I’m just trying to keep us healthy. Baby’s crib is all set up and ready to go. My new dresser is in just not put where it’s gonna go. Car seat base is installed. Hospital bag 80% packed.


----------



## Nixnax

@KylasBaby oh wow, that sounds very stressful. I'm glad everyone is recovering from covid. Stay safe and take good care of yourself. You are very organised. Im dying to get everything set up and packed but my OH says its too early at o my 26 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Nixnax

alex_22 said:


> Almost 34 weeks for me, the end is very near! Had another growth scan at 32 weeks and baby weighed 4lb 3oz and has moved up off the 10th centile so they’re very happy with that, hopefully just 1 more growth scan and that will be it. We have everything in, washed and ready and hospital bag is packed so just a waiting game now.

Omg you are so close now, so exciting


----------



## sunnydee

Try not to stress about it, it seems to be very random how some people are negative. 
I sat beside my brother for about 5 hours at Christmas and he tested positive the next day when his symptoms showed, nobody in my house got it and his wife and kids didn't either! 
Getting close for you too @KylasBaby


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @KylasBaby im sorry for the stress! Even if you test positive you’ll be ok, worst case is you and your baby will have some immunity. This virus is so weird. My sister tested positive with zero symptoms whatsoever and her husband never got it, neither did I or my husband or kids and we hung out with her all evening (hadn’t seen her in 5 months! Then couldn’t see her for the rest of our trip. Ugh!!!) 

I am struggling emotionally, having some majorly down days. Like scary depressed, it happened 2 days ago then yesterday I was fine now today it’s back. I really hope it’s a random hormonal shift and doesn’t last cause it’s awful and makes solo parenting 4 young kids SO difficult!


----------



## doggylover

@KylasBaby i hope your next test is negative too. Crazy that so many round you have come down with it. 

@sunnydee that’s mad about your brother being positive and nobody else getting it! The whole thing is so random, how some get it, some don’t, some get so sick, some don’t even know. 

So I’ve never really had Braxton Hicks before in pregnancies. Maybe a few times very close to the end, but a handful. This time I get them quite often, or a least what I think is BH! Strange how pregnancies are so different.


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Oh @KylasBaby im sorry for the stress! Even if you test positive you’ll be ok, worst case is you and your baby will have some immunity. This virus is so weird. My sister tested positive with zero symptoms whatsoever and her husband never got it, neither did I or my husband or kids and we hung out with her all evening (hadn’t seen her in 5 months! Then couldn’t see her for the rest of our trip. Ugh!!!)
> 
> I am struggling emotionally, having some majorly down days. Like scary depressed, it happened 2 days ago then yesterday I was fine now today it’s back. I really hope it’s a random hormonal shift and doesn’t last cause it’s awful and makes solo parenting 4 young kids SO difficult!

sending you love. Can you talk to you OB about your mental health? Always good to have someone keeping a eye on it, especially during such a crazy tough time in the world.


----------



## sunnydee

@MrsKatie sorry you are feeling so down, it could be lack of sleep affecting you too, I agree speak to midwife or OB about it!

@doggylover I have been getting braxton hicks really bad this time too, it was only once or twice a day but this week it seems to be pretty constant, I read that dehydration can play a part too so I'm trying to up my water or I might get some electrolyte drinks.


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes winters here are also VERY gray and cold and wet and dark and they affect me a lot. Thanks ladies


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie I've also been feeling a bit down, which isn't something I normally feel. Being pregnant in a global pandemic with it being winter and gloomy as well as lack of sleep are huge factors, for me at least. I agreed with the others, talk to someone about it. Even if its a friend or us on here, you need to be able to emotionally offload sometimes. Big hugs lady. 

I've not had any BH as yet. Well not that I know of, I'm not sure what that feels like.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @MrsKatie I've also been feeling a bit down, which isn't something I normally feel. Being pregnant in a global pandemic with it being winter and gloomy as well as lack of sleep are huge factors, for me at least. I agreed with the others, talk to someone about it. Even if its a friend or us on here, you need to be able to emotionally offload sometimes. Big hugs lady.
> 
> I've not had any BH as yet. Well not that I know of, I'm not sure what that feels like.

They are a weird feeling. A bit like a cramp, your uterus tenses right up, and it’s uncomfortable and you can feel it, but not necessarily sore. I’ve had more in the last two weeks than I’ve had in previous 3 pregnancies combined!


----------



## MrsKatie

I am getting a ton of BH contractions, and have since like 10 weeks!
Thanks ladies, I was talking to a friend yesterday who also has a big family and she’s feeling some of he same things. We rely so much on our community and indoor activities etc this time of year and we just don’t have that right now which I a huge contributor too.


----------



## MrsKatie

And DH is super understanding and talks me through this stuff a lot too.


----------



## sunnydee

Its so hard to adjust to living this way in the winter without any help.
I thought it was hard having 2 kids to keep occupied I can only imagine how hard it is with more and with older kids too! Mine are 5 and 3 and actually play well together most of the time. 
Its great you have a friend in a similar situation, I think even having a weekly video call with friends has made me feel alot better these days, even if there's no wine involved now! Haha


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie i am definitely feeling the lockdown fatigue this week. My kids are great and play wonderfully, do their school work beautifully, we are so lucky that the kids two doors down are still there to play with (and their parents happy to do it, and we play outside- even in the rain) and we bubble with my parents so can see them. So we are incredibly lucky!! 

But I am just so fed up never being able to take them anywhere. It feels so much harder than spring & summer.


----------



## tdog

Why hello ladies :hi: sorry been Mia been so crazy here Paul's procedure went really well they are happy of how that went, he still has a hard time breathing tho so he needs the clots on his lungs looking at now to help with his breathing, I've booked a 4d scan for the 31st I'll be 33+1 when I go can't wait to see baby again bit so nervous with the recent news :shrug: had a growth scan and baby has hypronephrosis im hoping it fixes its self tbh, I've read aswell it's mostly boy baby's that get it :shrug: (I still thing this one a boy) it's laid transverse also and I can tell aswell jeez, I've packed my hospital bag already wanted it out way just a few more bits to put in it hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> Why hello ladies :hi: sorry been Mia been so crazy here Paul's procedure went really well they are happy of how that went, he still has a hard time breathing tho so he needs the clots on his lungs looking at now to help with his breathing, I've booked a 4d scan for the 31st I'll be 33+1 when I go can't wait to see baby again bit so nervous with the recent news :shrug: had a growth scan and baby has hypronephrosis im hoping it fixes its self tbh, I've read aswell it's mostly boy baby's that get it :shrug: (I still thing this one a boy) it's laid transverse also and I can tell aswell jeez, I've packed my hospital bag already wanted it out way just a few more bits to put in it hope all you ladies are well xx

So glad to hear that DH’s procedure went well. Although clots on the lung sounds scary. 

Not sure what hypronephrosis is so will go and have a Google now, but fingers crossed all turns out ok.


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> So glad to hear that DH’s procedure went well. Although clots on the lung sounds scary.
> 
> Not sure what hypronephrosis is so will go and have a Google now, but fingers crossed all turns out ok.

Thanks lovely honest I'm beside myself with worry with it all :( xx


----------



## Nixnax

@tdog im so glad the procedure went well for hubby. I hope he continues to recover well. Hopefully the issue with baby's kidney resolves itself before it makes an entrance into the world. My baby is currently transverse as well. Hopefully she moves soon. 

My baby doesn't like to let me sleep. She likes to wake up as soon as I go to bed for about an hour. My MW said that she will probably continue that behaviour after the birth. I'll have to train that one out of her.


----------



## doggylover

tdog said:


> Thanks lovely honest I'm beside myself with worry with it all :( xx

after having a Google I see it’s issues with kidneys. My sister’s best friend has two boys, both of whom were diagnosed with this during pregnancy. The eldest had absolutely no problems at all come birth. The second son did need a few interventions over the following years but it was nothing major at all. Just on going monitoring and one small surgery I believe. I remember how worried she was, but even with her second son at birth he was fine, no nicu or anything like that, and was kept a really close eye on. He was actually born just an hour before my own son and she was in the bed beside me in hospital. She was up and out and home with him long before I was with my son.


----------



## tdog

doggylover said:


> after having a Google I see it’s issues with kidneys. My sister’s best friend has two boys, both of whom were diagnosed with this during pregnancy. The eldest had absolutely no problems at all come birth. The second son did need a few interventions over the following years but it was nothing major at all. Just on going monitoring and one small surgery I believe. I remember how worried she was, but even with her second son at birth he was fine, no nicu or anything like that, and was kept a really close eye on. He was actually born just an hour before my own son and she was in the bed beside me in hospital. She was up and out and home with him long before I was with my son.

Its reassuring a little that someone not someone who has been through It honest it is worrying but I'm trying to stay positive it will resolve itself xx

@Nixnax I get woken in the night now by the constant kicking :haha: that when I do sleep honest I'm hardly sleeping either it's a nightmare xx


----------



## Nixnax

Beware.. rant time....

I've had so many people ask us what names we have thought of and when we (stupidly) tell them they turn their nose up at it. Why ask the question and then hurt my feelings by saying 'not sure I like that' or 'I think we can do better than that'. Some people just don't think. Its not their child. Its really making me doubt the name Isla now. I wish I hadn't told them. Im not telling anyone else the name going forward. My friends love it, its family that are doing this. 

Aaaaand rant over


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax, don’t let other people’s’ insecurity trigger yours. I don’t tell ANYONE our name ideas because most people aren’t secure enough not to say something stupid. I know for a fact many people won’t like what we choose, but no one dares say a thing to my face if I introduce a baby using his/her name as opposed to saying “we’re considering (x) for our baby”. Our youngest is named Mickey (like Mickey Mouse), we love it and it suits him, but if we’d said it before he was born I’m sure people would have had all kinds of stupid stuff to say about it. Isla is gorgeous and don’t let anyone throw you off!


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you. I'd never have the front to say that to someone. Im not telling another soul. I love the name Isla and am keeping. 

My brother was nearly called Mickey, but my mum ended up calling him George


----------



## MrsKatie

Haha so funny we considered the name George for Mickey!


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax never, ever tell anyone your chosen name. People are absolute assholes when you do. But if you are holding a baby in front of them and say “oh her name is Isla” they’ll be going “oh it’s so beautiful! She suits it so much!” I dunno why people think they have the right to say they don’t like your name choice in the first place. 

Isla is a beautiful name. A little girl in my son’s class is an Isla and she is such a sweet little thing


----------



## sunnydee

Aw I hate when people do that! My own mother said that to my brother before his little girl was born but now you couldn't pick a better name for her, suits her so much. I love the name Isla its gorgeous! 
I have quite a few names to choose from now on my list, but I won't be telling anyone any of them.


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie haha that's so funny

Thank you ladies. People can be so mean.


----------



## tdog

Nixnax said:


> Beware.. rant time....
> 
> I've had so many people ask us what names we have thought of and when we (stupidly) tell them they turn their nose up at it. Why ask the question and then hurt my feelings by saying 'not sure I like that' or 'I think we can do better than that'. Some people just don't think. Its not their child. Its really making me doubt the name Isla now. I wish I hadn't told them. Im not telling anyone else the name going forward. My friends love it, its family that are doing this.
> 
> Aaaaand rant over

Oh I've had that it's awful because I don't no what we having we trying to think of unisex names (so hard) and they go oh have you thought of any erm yes but not saying bugger off :haha: I tell you ladies as don't no you in person but everyone else can take a run and jump :rofl: we have thought of quinn BTW lol xx


----------



## Cath_Heather

Nixnax said:


> Beware.. rant time....
> 
> I've had so many people ask us what names we have thought of and when we (stupidly) tell them they turn their nose up at it. Why ask the question and then hurt my feelings by saying 'not sure I like that' or 'I think we can do better than that'. Some people just don't think. Its not their child. Its really making me doubt the name Isla now. I wish I hadn't told them. Im not telling anyone else the name going forward. My friends love it, its family that are doing this.
> 
> Aaaaand rant over

Noo, Isla is absolutely beautifu! It was top on my list if baby was a girl. We don't tell anyone the name we have chosen for this exact reason. People don't know when to just keep quiet. They asked. You told them. You didn't need or ask for their opinion.


----------



## doggylover

@tdog Quinn is a lovely name! And unlike a lot of unisex names (Ashley, Lesley..) I think it actually works perfectly for both sexes. It’s manly for a man, but somehow also feminine for a female! 
I just read a book called “This time next year” and part of the whole plot line is that 30yrs ago the mums were in labour together and one stole the others name - Quinn!


----------



## sunnydee

@tdog I love the name Quinn too. I actually really like Charlie, Jamie and Dylan for unisex names too!


----------



## Nixnax

@tdog thays a lovely name

Hello 3rd tri. 28 weeks today.

My OH started nagging me about packing my hospital bag yesterday, because his friends wife went into labour at 32 weeks so now he's panicking. So mission wash all baby stuff started yesterday. Its all so tiny and cute, but takes ages to hang out to dry. So a tumble dryer has been added to the list of things to buy :rofl:

Just ordered 10 pair of apple catcher knickers, thats everything then, just need to pack it all


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @tdog thays a lovely name
> 
> Hello 3rd tri. 28 weeks today.
> 
> My OH started nagging me about packing my hospital bag yesterday, because his friends wife went into labour at 32 weeks so now he's panicking. So mission wash all baby stuff started yesterday. Its all so tiny and cute, but takes ages to hang out to dry. So a tumble dryer has been added to the list of things to buy :rofl:
> 
> Just ordered 10 pair of apple catcher knickers, thats everything then, just need to pack it all

Ahhh washing baby clothes is just so lovely :kiss: they are so tiny and cute!!! Definitely makes it so much more real too, seeing them all hanging there. 

There are 5 of us, and we use cloth nappies, and we don’t have a tumble drier! You’ll not be washing all that amount of clothes again in one go, so I wouldn’t worry too much. I just find it important to get in to a good routine so it doesn’t pile up, and have a good big airer! I wash a load every morning, and it’s dry by the next day. Then I fold and pop it away straight away. I alternate dark and coloured loads (and do one white load a week with school shirts etc) and it honestly isn’t too much work at all, very doable even in winter.


----------



## Nixnax

Summer is a breeze as we have a huge rotary washing line, can do 3 loads in a day. I do hate tumble driers to be honest. Probably won't get one until maybe next winter as we don't need it spring/summer. OH gets through 2 outfits a day. He's the worst one :rofl: hopefully we won't need the dryer, like you said.. I'll just need to be organised. If you can do it with 5 kiddies, surely I can do it with the one :juggle:


----------



## KylasBaby

There’s been so much going in around here lately ladies. 

My 5.5 year old and I avoided Covid even though everyone else in the house got it. I was texted 3x she was tested 2x. My grandmother is in the ICU on a ventilator as of yesterday. Honestly I don’t have much faith she will ever come off. She’s severely immunocompromised and has nasty asthma. She’s also 75 years old. 

My hospital bag is packed except for baby’s things which I’ve started washing. I’m hang drying everything so it doesn’t shrink so it’ll take a while to get through. Big sis has picked baby’s outfits for the hospital and coming home lol. 

First full day dairy & soy free today. Hoping to avoid big sister’s severe MSPI by eliminating it from my diet before birth. Can take a month to get out of my system so starting today. 

So yeah I’m here. Lurking. But just so much going on.


----------



## Nixnax

@KylasBaby oh blimey you poor thing, you've had so much to deal with. I really hope grandmother pulls through this nasty virus. Sending you big hugs. What a worrying time. 

I hope the dairy and soy free diet helps. Try and keep yourself busy to take your mind off things. Make sure you take care of you as well


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax I am DYING to pack my hospital bag but I should wait at least 10 weeks. My earliest baby was 2 days before his due date, my other boy was on his due date. And my girls were about a week late. Summer was 8 days late. So I have zero hopes of an early delivery. I also have strong girl vibes this time so I'm assuming I'll be 41 weeks at least. I gotta wait. I'll go even more crazy staring at a hospital bag for the next 13 weeks! Planning to pack it around 38 weeks... we'll see if I can wait that long. I love getting the baby clothes and gear out and washing them, oh it's just the best.

@KylasBaby I have to quit soy and dairy too, I have since I was pregnant with my third... my babies have all had major issues with dairy and a little bit with soy. But it wasn't an issue with my first because I was vegan until she was almost 2! But after my experience with my second (he was horribly colicky, spat up like 8-10x PER feed, had horrible rashes etc. until I gave up dairy/soy) I have quit dairy/soy at about 36 weeks to fully detox. So I'm right there with you. I've actually given them up already cause I'm doing a whole30 and I've also noticed dairy has been making me tired and horribly bloated, and my belly is too gigantic for me to tolerate feeling stretched any further!

I am so so so SO sorry about your grandmother. I hope she is not suffering too much. It's just such a stupid, nightmarish time and I wish to god it would end. Huge hugs and I'm so glad you didn't get it. xoxoxoxo


----------



## doggylover

@KylasBaby so sorry about your grandmother. 

@Nixnax my husband is shocking with his washing too. I swear he saves up his clothes somewhere and dumps them all in at once. Some days there are none of his clothes, the next day there are about 4 outfits! Men ](*,)


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie I suspect this one will be late, its a family trait in our family. I was 10 days later for mum. I'll be putting the bag in the babies room, otherwise I'll just stare at it haha. 

@doggylover ha ha mine creates a pile next to the bed that gets bigger all week. On a sat he'll bring it down and completely fill the basket. Defo a man thing! He moaned he had no pants last week. Told him that it won't wash itself and I'm not house slave. As I've typed this he has brought a small pile down :wohoo:its as if he heard the angry typing


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @MrsKatie I suspect this one will be late, its a family trait in our family. I was 10 days later for mum. I'll be putting the bag in the babies room, otherwise I'll just stare at it haha.
> 
> @doggylover ha ha mine creates a pile next to the bed that gets bigger all week. On a sat he'll bring it down and completely fill the basket. Defo a man thing! He moaned he had no pants last week. Told him that it won't wash itself and I'm not house slave. As I've typed this he has brought a small pile down :wohoo:its as if he heard the angry typing

If my husband complained about no clean pants I’d use a pair to strangle him :haha: 

Does anyone believe in/have experience with the gender and heart rate theory (below 140bpm = boy, above 140bpm = girl). Babies heart rate at my midwife appointment today was 132bpm and I am convinced it’s a boy, even before this. But I can’t remember from any of the others what their heart rate was (although I think my eldest daughter was 140bpm on the day she was induced)


----------



## sunnydee

Haha thats so funny my DH does the exact same all of a sudden there's a full basket of washing to do! 
I think I will wash all the babies clothes this week and get my hospital bag sorted, still missing a few things though. 

@doggylover sorry I don't think the heart rate theory worked for either of mine and baby girls rate was around 140 at last appointment.

@Nixnax I think most 1st babies come late! #1was 6days late, #2 was 1 day past due date! I'm not convinced they have my due date correct this time so I wouldn't be surprised to go a few days over


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover there's been no variation in heart rate for my boys vs girls. And my best friend had 2 babies with wildly different heart rates in utero... both boys! Also sometimes at appointments my baby is in the 140s and sometimes 130s. I'm convinced it's a girl... time will tell!


----------



## SCgirl

doggylover said:


> If my husband complained about no clean pants I’d use a pair to strangle him :haha:
> 
> Does anyone believe in/have experience with the gender and heart rate theory (below 140bpm = boy, above 140bpm = girl). Babies heart rate at my midwife appointment today was 132bpm and I am convinced it’s a boy, even before this. But I can’t remember from any of the others what their heart rate was (although I think my eldest daughter was 140bpm on the day she was induced)

nope- for the first two, they were totally opposite for me (girl was low, boy was high)! I didn't even pay attention to it for this girl...


----------



## Nixnax

Had a growth scan today at 28+2 baby girl is looking good. She's led transverse along the bottom at the moment. 

I mentioned to the consultant that my OH keeps telling me that i stop breathing in my sleep a few times every night. Poor chap doesn't sleep well because he's constantly having to nudge me. I was hoping the U pregnancy pillow would help, but I still manage to sleep on my back. So I have an appt with a GP tomorrow to discuss possible sleep apnea. I also have MW appt tomorrow.


----------



## doggylover

So general consensus is that heart rate theory is rubbish :haha: may be a girl yet (but honestly I am so convinced it is a boy! And I genuinely don’t mind either way, it would be easier in many ways to have a girl but then the idea of THREE TEENAGE GIRLS in my house frightens me!) 

@Nixnax whoa that sounds quite scary. Hopefully the GP can help you out with that. Great that baby is growing well. Such a cute little picture of her!


----------



## MrsKatie

Aw @Nixnax so sweet! Hope the sleep stuff gets better.

@doggylover I’m scared of the teen years too.

anyone else feeling so big?? I’m almost 29 weeks, look at me


----------



## KylasBaby

Lovely bump @MrsKatie! 

I’m feeling maaaaaasssssiiiveeeee


----------



## MrsKatie

At 36 weeks you SHOULD be feeling massive! You certainly don’t look massive, just adorably pregnant <3

i forgot, when did your older daughter come? Was she early/late?


----------



## Nixnax

I spoke to the GP today and she is referring me to sleep studies. The first step is just wearing a pulse oxygen monitor for a week whilst I sleep to see if my oxygen levels are affected by it. Just hope I see someone before the baby comes now. 

Here's my bump, I started out slow, didn't have a bump for yonks. Now its gone crazy. Im 28+3. Please excuse the pile of clothes next to the bed AND on the landing, these are OHs piles that will finally fill the wash basket on sat morning :wacko:


----------



## sunnydee

@Nixnax hopefully not much of a wait to get your sleep checked out!

Great bumps everyone!

I feel enormous this time, I don't actually think I can possibly grow any bigger in the next 2 months! Baby was still transverse at appointment this week but I think she is regularly just flipping in all different positions. It gets really uncomfortable when she is transverse though, hoping she will move head down soon.


----------



## KylasBaby

MrsKatie said:


> At 36 weeks you SHOULD be feeling massive! You certainly don’t look massive, just adorably pregnant <3
> 
> i forgot, when did your older daughter come? Was she early/late?

I had her at 39+1 BUT I was induced at 39w due to high BP. I blame the heatwave we had. So can’t go by that as any indication. 
And thank you. I take pics early in the morning because the belly is much bigger come nighttime lol.


----------



## doggylover

Ladies you all look fabulous!!!

my bump is pretty normal sized for me at this stage, but I feel wider than I normally do. Probably because I was heavier to begin with. 

@KylasBaby you are getting so close now!!!


----------



## alex_22

So my March baby is actually going to be a February one. She’s hovering too close to that 10th centile line and because the scans are not totally accurate she could technically be below so I’m booked in for an induction at 38 weeks :shock: I’ve had to go out and panic buy a load of tiny baby clothes today


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> So my March baby is actually going to be a February one. She’s hovering too close to that 10th centile line and because the scans are not totally accurate she could technically be below so I’m booked in for an induction at 38 weeks :shock: I’ve had to go out and panic buy a load of tiny baby clothes today

Oh goodness! Not long to go then! How are you feeling?


----------



## sunnydee

Oh wow @alex_22 thats so soon! Hope you are feeling good! What weight do they think baby is now?


----------



## alex_22

I feel ok about it, with 2 other dc it’s handy to know the date and arrange childcare but being just 38 weeks I worry that we’re both not technically ready so induction could take a while and she’ll struggle maintaining her temp etc meaning a long stay away from the kids


----------



## alex_22

Sorry forgot to say they estimated her at 5lb 7oz that was at 36w 1d


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> I feel ok about it, with 2 other dc it’s handy to know the date and arrange childcare but being just 38 weeks I worry that we’re both not technically ready so induction could take a while and she’ll struggle maintaining her temp etc meaning a long stay away from the kids

I think at 38 weeks, since she’ll be full term technically, they wouldn’t expect her to have too many issues. My nephew was a 35 weeker and other than a little jaundice he was fine, no NICU or anything. But I absolutely understand your worries, especially about having to stay away from the other kids since they can’t come to visit. Hopefully all will go smoothly and she will be a great strong girl when she comes out


----------



## sunnydee

Hopefully all will go smoothly and you will be home straight away! My friend had baby at 35 weeks (5lbs) and was home within 2 days. 

How are you all doing with exercise and keeping moving? I feel I've really slowed down the past few weeks and feeling aches and pains after I go for a long walk, yoga is helping but I really love to walk and don't want to stop!


----------



## SCgirl

alex_22 said:


> Sorry forgot to say they estimated her at 5lb 7oz that was at 36w 1d

im having the opposite problem. At less than 33w measuring 5lb11oz (around 98%), and was just diagnosed with excess amniotic fluid (it had been fine at a scan a week and a half ago). They aren’t sure why yet- 3hr glucose test a month and a half ago was great, but they’re now worried about uncontrollled diabetes or incompatible blood types/anemia. So were high risk again... hopefully more answers on Monday.

but- I had 2 37 weekers. Induced due to pre-e, both under 6lbs. Totally healthy (slight jaundice and just used the lights for a few days) but no NICU or temp regulating problems.


----------



## Nixnax

@alex_22 aww im.sure at 38 weeks baby will be fine. Plus you get to meet them sooner. 

@sunnydee I've been doing a few more dog walks as I have a bit more energy than I did have, but the aches during and after are not much fun.

Baby is lying really low again this weekend. All the kicks are around my hips. Its super uncomfortable. I cant wait for her to move to a better position


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Hopefully all will go smoothly and you will be home straight away! My friend had baby at 35 weeks (5lbs) and was home within 2 days.
> 
> How are you all doing with exercise and keeping moving? I feel I've really slowed down the past few weeks and feeling aches and pains after I go for a long walk, yoga is helping but I really love to walk and don't want to stop!

My sciatica has been bad for so long now, a 2 mile walk is all I can do (and that is at the kids’ pace so not fast!) and I couldn’t do it every day. I’ve noticed I’m loads slower too, I can’t keep up with my 2yo if she’s on her scooter anymore!


----------



## sunnydee

@Nixnax yes I think its baby's position making the pain worse! Hopefully soon they will all be head down! 
@doggylover yeah I can't keep up with the kids anymore lol 
I didn't do any walks this weekend after I pushed it a bit too much on Friday so I think I'll stick to short ones for the rest of 3rd tri! 

@SCgirl do you need more scans to keep an eye on fluid? Weird that it could change so much in a week?


----------



## alex_22

Thank you for the reassurance ladies, I’m now determined to try my best to get my body ready in the hopes that the induction will work quickly, ideally I’d like to not need the drip so lots of bouncing and rocking on my ball to get baby pushing down on my cervix, raspberry leaf tea to hopefully speed up that active labour phase and clary sage baths hoping the relaxation helps release some oxytocin, I have a COVID swab booked for next Monday and I think a cervical assessment (I think I’m looking forward to that the least getting prodded at both ends #-o) so will hopefully know what my bishops score is. My hospital bag now includes a puzzle book just incase I’m there for the long haul :haha:


----------



## alex_22

SCgirl said:


> im having the opposite problem. At less than 33w measuring 5lb11oz (around 98%), and was just diagnosed with excess amniotic fluid (it had been fine at a scan a week and a half ago). They aren’t sure why yet- 3hr glucose test a month and a half ago was great, but they’re now worried about uncontrollled diabetes or incompatible blood types/anemia. So were high risk again... hopefully more answers on Monday.
> 
> but- I had 2 37 weekers. Induced due to pre-e, both under 6lbs. Totally healthy (slight jaundice and just used the lights for a few days) but no NICU or temp regulating problems.

I have my fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you Monday! Do you think you’ll end up with an induction too? The consultant told me the scans can be 500g out either way so seems utterly pointless insisting we have them!


----------



## Nixnax

I've been feeling terrible this week. I had a bit of an active day on Sunday. Yesterday I felt completely wiped out, I had to take the day off work. Today I woke up with a headache and feel awful. I had to go back to sleep after calling work. The headache is gone now, but still feel really groggy and not myself


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Thank you for the reassurance ladies, I’m now determined to try my best to get my body ready in the hopes that the induction will work quickly, ideally I’d like to not need the drip so lots of bouncing and rocking on my ball to get baby pushing down on my cervix, raspberry leaf tea to hopefully speed up that active labour phase and clary sage baths hoping the relaxation helps release some oxytocin, I have a COVID swab booked for next Monday and I think a cervical assessment (I think I’m looking forward to that the least getting prodded at both ends #-o) so will hopefully know what my bishops score is. My hospital bag now includes a puzzle book just incase I’m there for the long haul :haha:

I remember with my son I had a magazine and sat doing every puzzle in it, bouncing on a ball, while my induction kicked in! Definitely handy to have to take your mind off things! 

@Nixnax sorry you’re feeling so rubbish x


----------



## KylasBaby

37 weeks today. Ready to be done. Had my group b swab and cervix check. Closed up tight! Of course. Not that it means much. You can be 5cm for weeks or go 0-10 in less than an hour. But still. Only up 18lbs this pregnancy. Pretty pleased with that. 

I’ve finished Chloe’s side of my room. She’ll be in with me until old enough to bunk with big sis. The dresser will stay in my room that’s why it doesn’t match. 

Had a 3D ultrasound on Saturday!

I’m ready to be done.


----------



## doggylover

KylasBaby said:


> 37 weeks today. Ready to be done. Had my group b swab and cervix check. Closed up tight! Of course. Not that it means much. You can be 5cm for weeks or go 0-10 in less than an hour. But still. Only up 18lbs this pregnancy. Pretty pleased with that.
> 
> I’ve finished Chloe’s side of my room. She’ll be in with me until old enough to bunk with big sis. The dresser will stay in my room that’s why it doesn’t match.
> 
> Had a 3D ultrasound on Saturday!
> 
> I’m ready to be done.
> 
> View attachment 1094496
> View attachment 1094497
> View attachment 1094498
> View attachment 1094499
> View attachment 1094500

I love Chloe’s side of the room! We used that exact colour and very similar wall stickers for my eldest’s nursery! Looks fabulous. Is that cot bigger than a normal one? It looks almost like a double cot?! But could just be the angle. 

Fingers crossed you don’t get kept waiting. The end is a long slog


----------



## KylasBaby

@doggylover someone else thought it was big too lol. But nope. Standard sized crib.


----------



## Nixnax

Its looks lovely @KylasBaby. I was going to say thats a huge cot as well. Makes me want to get in it. 18lbs is good, well done. I've put on 13lbs so far and I'm 30 weeks on Monday. My diet has been terrible though, im amazed its not more. 

Everyone is getting so close now, we'll be saying baby pics on here in just a few weeks. Eeek exciting


----------



## sunnydee

Gorgeous 3D pics @KylasBaby she looks so cosy! Room looks great too!
Yay we are all getting so close to meeting babies! Better get a move on and start picking a name lol


----------



## SCgirl

I’m continuing with 2 visits a week (my ob and MFM)... my fluid is rapidly increasing with no known cause (up over 10% in 7 days) and baby looks a lot chunkier... my afi is around 33cm :shock: so I am extremely uncomfortable. Additional blood tests still say no diabetes (baby is huge- like 98%), but I have slight anemia and a b12 deficiency... not sure what next steps will be- but the pain/discomfort is escalating extremely rapidly (I’m bigger than I’ve ever been full term bc of all this fluid) and have contractions with just slight movement bc of size. Soooo taking it easy as much as I can, trying to keep her in as long as I can!


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> I’m continuing with 2 visits a week (my ob and MFM)... my fluid is rapidly increasing with no known cause (up over 10% in 7 days) and baby looks a lot chunkier... my afi is around 33cm :shock: so I am extremely uncomfortable. Additional blood tests still say no diabetes (baby is huge- like 98%), but I have slight anemia and a b12 deficiency... not sure what next steps will be- but the pain/discomfort is escalating extremely rapidly (I’m bigger than I’ve ever been full term bc of all this fluid) and have contractions with just slight movement bc of size. Soooo taking it easy as much as I can, trying to keep her in as long as I can!

Oh I’m so sorry to hear that, especially that they don’t know why it’s happening and that you’re in so much discomfort. Hopefully things don’t get much worse for you, and you can keep her safely inside for a few more weeks yet.


----------



## MrsKatie

Omgggg I wasn’t seeing any updates!! So sorry ladies!

30+1 today and i feel mostly fine except I can’t sleep for sh*t. It’s frustrating beyond words. I either can’t fall asleep or wake up at 2am and can’t fall asleep For hours. It makes me so crazy!

Will read back and respond ASAP!


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie lovely bump. My sleep is getting a little worse each week. Its not fun at all. Especially of you already have children so can't rest in the day. Bless you. 

@SCgirl that doesn't sound very nice at all. Hopefully baby can hang on a little longer. You're on the home straight now


----------



## alex_22

Well baby arrived 17.02.2021, contractions come thick and fast after the second pessary and I went from 2cm to holding her in an hour with dad making it to the hospital 15 minutes before she was born. She’s a tiny little 5lb 9oz x


----------



## Nixnax

alex_22 said:


> Well baby arrived 17.02.2021, contractions come thick and fast after the second pessary and I went from 2cm to holding her in an hour with dad making it to the hospital 15 minutes before she was born. She’s a tiny little 5lb 9oz x


Awww congratulations. Im so glad dad made it in time. Sounds like a very fast labour. Hope you are both well


----------



## sunnydee

Aw wow congratulations @alex_22 thats wonderful news, I hope you are both doing well!


----------



## KylasBaby

alex_22 said:


> Well baby arrived 17.02.2021, contractions come thick and fast after the second pessary and I went from 2cm to holding her in an hour with dad making it to the hospital 15 minutes before she was born. She’s a tiny little 5lb 9oz x

Congrats!!! 2nd baby from the group born (first announced on fb but not here yet).


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @alex_22 congratulations!! I can’t believe babies are coming!!!

@KylasBaby oh my gosh no way! Can’t wait to hear who it is! I bet you’re next :)

I’m 30+5 today, feels forever away especially as I’m sure I’ll go over. So still another 10-11 weeks for me!


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Well baby arrived 17.02.2021, contractions come thick and fast after the second pessary and I went from 2cm to holding her in an hour with dad making it to the hospital 15 minutes before she was born. She’s a tiny little 5lb 9oz x

Huge congratulations! I hope you are both doing well!


----------



## sunnydee

@MrsKatie it feels like it's dragging by for me too, it went fast up until 30 weeks and now I feel like I'm counting the days lol 

I had a little scan at my checkup today and baby is measuring around 5lbs and is still lying transverse. I spend so much time on my hands and knees and doing yoga so was really hoping for head down by now.


----------



## KylasBaby

I’m possibly being induced on Wednesday!! Will sure up plans at my appointment on Monday :)


----------



## SY92

alex_22 said:


> Well baby arrived 17.02.2021, contractions come thick and fast after the second pessary and I went from 2cm to holding her in an hour with dad making it to the hospital 15 minutes before she was born. She’s a tiny little 5lb 9oz x


Awww <3 congratulations hun!!
Hope you’re both well !!xo


----------



## SY92

KylasBaby said:


> I’m possibly being induced on Wednesday!! Will sure up plans at my appointment on Monday :)

Omg kyla that’s exciting!! <3xo


----------



## Nixnax

Eeeek @KylasBaby sounds like the 3rd baby is on the way. Soooo exciting


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh wow @KylasBaby so soon!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I’m so ready. I’m having hot flashes and all this pelvic pain & pressure, I’m dizzy, headaches come and go when my BP spikes, my feet are swollen and sore to walk on, i can’t breathe, Xena baby is still kicking the crap outta me. 

Out ya get kid! Lol


----------



## alex_22

Me and baby are doing brilliant, I ended up developing preeclampsia a few hours after giving birth so I’m on blood pressure medication and baby had a wheeze to her breathing so we were kept in for 48hrs so they could do blood tests to rule out infection, after she got the all clear on Friday afternoon were home and so madly in love with her. She’s breastfeeding like a little champ and obsessed with mammy cuddles :cloud9:


----------



## MrsKatie

@alex_22 oh so wonderful, those sweet newborn days are just pure magic!


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Me and baby are doing brilliant, I ended up developing preeclampsia a few hours after giving birth so I’m on blood pressure medication and baby had a wheeze to her breathing so we were kept in for 48hrs so they could do blood tests to rule out infection, after she got the all clear on Friday afternoon were home and so madly in love with her. She’s breastfeeding like a little champ and obsessed with mammy cuddles :cloud9:

Sounds wonderful! Great news she is feeding well :)

I didn’t even know you could get pre-eclampsia after birth! Every day is a school day!


----------



## MrsKatie

Ladies a quick question about Braxton Hicks...

i get soooooooo many of them and they are accompanied by what feels like very mild period cramps, so they aren’t totally painless- did/do you get that too?


----------



## SCgirl

MrsKatie said:


> Ladies a quick question about Braxton Hicks...
> 
> i get soooooooo many of them and they are accompanied by what feels like very mild period cramps, so they aren’t totally painless- did/do you get that too?


Yep! As long as they last less than 30 seconds and aren’t regular, you should be ok. Try changing positions, drinking more water, emptying your bladder, etc. any concerns and don’t hesitate to contact your provider!

tbst being said, I’ve been dealing with a ton for a while- Occasionally regular- started with irritable uterus, then almost constant contractions bc baby is huge and I have way too much fluid (afi in the low 30s). So frequent NSTs and BPPs for me, and they aren’t letting me go past 37 weeks IF I make it. Been in a ton of pain last 18 hours and getting longer, so we’ll see what they say at tomorrow’s visit.


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Ladies a quick question about Braxton Hicks...
> 
> i get soooooooo many of them and they are accompanied by what feels like very mild period cramps, so they aren’t totally painless- did/do you get that too?

This is the first pregnancy I’ve really had BH. They do make me stop and go “ooooh”, and I’ve been in discomfort a good few times. I wouldn’t say they are painful, but they are not painless - if that makes sense?


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes @doggylover that makes total sense!

@SCgirl thanks for your response!

i did call the midwife yesterday and she wasn’t concerned.


----------



## Nixnax

I haven't had any BH yet. I thought I did a few weeks ago, but I now think that that was just RLP. Which also isn't fun.


----------



## sunnydee

Yes I've had some BH that are painless but some do have a bit of mild cramping type pain, I get sooooo many BH everyday! 

@SCgirl good luck at your appointment today
@alex_22 thats great that you both are at home and baby is feeding well! 
@KylasBaby sounds like you are more than ready for baby to be here!

Do you all start weekly appointments from 36 weeks? I'm still on bi-weekly until 38 weeks thought that was a bit strange but I feel like they barely want to see me for appointments this time, wondering if this is the norm for 3rd babies haha


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Yes I've had some BH that are painless but some do have a bit of mild cramping type pain, I get sooooo many BH everyday!
> 
> @SCgirl good luck at your appointment today
> @alex_22 thats great that you both are at home and baby is feeding well!
> @KylasBaby sounds like you are more than ready for baby to be here!
> 
> Do you all start weekly appointments from 36 weeks? I'm still on bi-weekly until 38 weeks thought that was a bit strange but I feel like they barely want to see me for appointments this time, wondering if this is the norm for 3rd babies haha

Here it’s every two weeks from 32 weeks. I know a lot of people have had fewer appointments because of covid, so maybe to do with that?


----------



## sunnydee

Yeah possibly covid related! I had my other babies abroad so it's all different so far!


----------



## MrsKatie

Ladies how’re we all doing?
32 weeks today and no idea how I’m gonna tolerate 2 more months of pregnancy but also no idea how I’m gonna cope with a newborn in only 2 months! I have so much to do and I think I want to wean my toddler...


----------



## KylasBaby

I’m pissed I’m still pregnant lol. Ashlyn was born at 39+1. Officially the most pregnant I’ve ever been. My kids are too attached. Done want to leave. 

My mother likes to keep telling me that I (her first) was 8 days early and my brother was a day late......boooo

OB Appt Monday.


----------



## sunnydee

Oh no @KylasBaby I thought you were being induced this week? Hopefully not too much longer for you to meet baby! 
I've always gone over 40wks so I'll be guessing it'll be the same this time round lol

@MrsKatie it's so hard finally getting to this stage and it still feels like so long to go, especially when people keep asking how much longer you have! How is the feeding going with your toddler, were you hoping to tandem feed when baby comes? 

I started getting crazy lightening pains shooting in the front of my right hip, like took my breath away it was so sore!? Anyone have any idea what that is?


----------



## KylasBaby

@sunnydee Yeeeah i was supposed to. But my OB like completely forgot I guess. Then at my appointment she asked if I wanted to be induced. I says “YES!” Then she dropped the subject. I don’t even know what happened there.


----------



## doggylover

@KylasBaby that sucks that you thought you were going to be induced and all done by now. Very strange of your doctor. My first two were both born after 41 weeks, the wait is loooong. Hopefully you don’t have much longer to go. 

@MrsKatie how you’ve kept feeding this long I dunno, it’s a miracle! By 14 weeks my nips were so sore no way could I have gone this long! Definitely a good time to wean before baby comes though. 

@sunnydee ive heard of “lightning crotch” a lot but never actually experienced it and I have no idea what causes it! 

I’m 32 weeks tomorrow, just plodding along.


----------



## sunnydee

Yeah I've had lightening crotch before lol but this was different, it was like a nerve in my leg or something! Crazy feeling! 

@KylasBaby oh that is so confusing, hope you get some answers at your next appointment!


----------



## KylasBaby

I’m pretty sure she said we can induce at 40 weeks tho so hopefully i won’t go beyond that. My kids are just too comfy in there lol.


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Yeah I've had lightening crotch before lol but this was different, it was like a nerve in my leg or something! Crazy feeling!
> 
> @KylasBaby oh that is so confusing, hope you get some answers at your next appointment!

Maybe sciatica? Although I don’t think that would be at the front, more down the back of your thigh. But I get it badly and sometimes I get a zap if I move wrongly and it takes my breath away


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby that is so strange and bizarre! The end is crazy-making!!

@sunnydee yes I’m expecting to go overdue, I go over every other pregnancy so far so I’m due to reach 41+ weeks

@doggylover how are you feeling?

@Nixnax same, how are you?

i am feeling huge!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @KylasBaby that is so strange and bizarre! The end is crazy-making!!
> 
> @sunnydee yes I’m expecting to go overdue, I go over every other pregnancy so far so I’m due to reach 41+ weeks
> 
> @doggylover how are you feeling?
> 
> @Nixnax same, how are you?
> 
> i am feeling huge!
> 
> View attachment 1095284

You look wonderful! I would say I’m about the same amount of “bumpy” as you, but definitely don’t look as good!

I’m ok thanks. My back gets sore a lot lately, and just general not being able to do as much as I want as quickly as I want. I was hoovering upstairs today and was out of breath after about 5 minutes :dohh: The slowing down definitely frustrates me, and not being able to do everything I want to with the kids. My 2yo is always saying “you can’t because your back is sore?” And it kills me a little inside, I feel awful. 

@KylasBaby i find it so interesting that in the USA drs seem happy to induce quite early on. Over here unless there is a medical reason (usually something like slow growth, or pre eclampsia) you are never induced before at least 41 weeks. I was 41+5 with my daughter when they induced me, and 41+1 with my son (got lucky they had a weekend opening!!)


----------



## sunnydee

Yeah @doggylover I would describe it the same as sciatica pain but at the front, I didn't get it today but I can feel baby is in a different position so I'm thinking her head was hitting a nerve?
It frustrates me too about not being able to keep up anymore, I can barely manage a 20 min walk these days and my kids in fairness are being so understanding about it! 

I'm going to keep walking even if it hurts cause I need to get this baby to stay head down, she keeps flipping all over the place!

Lovely bump @MrsKatie


----------



## KylasBaby

@doggylover i wouldn’t say quite early on. At least not around here. They won’t before due date unless for a reason. 

That said, if this child isn’t out by this weekend i will cut her out myself lol.


----------



## doggylover

KylasBaby said:


> @doggylover i wouldn’t say quite early on. At least not around here. They won’t before due date unless for a reason.
> 
> That said, if this child isn’t out by this weekend i will cut her out myself lol.

:haha: fingers crossed it doesn’t come to that! 

@sunnydee yes maybe she is banging on a nerve, sounds pretty horrible for you, hopefully she twists off that soon!


----------



## SCgirl

Well, at this point, I’ve been sent from doc visits to the hospital for monitoring/tests and released within a few hours twice now. Most recent time (4 days ago) was regularly contracting, some painful, and told I was having more than most of the women in active labor- mine just weren’t doing anything. I’m in a ton of pain (still way too much fluid) but baby looks ok as far as I know. Contractions are starting to get more uncomfortable. Two doc appts this week- taking bets on when they’ll send me back to the hospital and if I’ll go home with or without a baby :haha: but no more than 7 more days to go before she’s here! :shock:


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> Well, at this point, I’ve been sent from doc visits to the hospital for monitoring/tests and released within a few hours twice now. Most recent time (4 days ago) was regularly contracting, some painful, and told I was having more than most of the women in active labor- mine just weren’t doing anything. I’m in a ton of pain (still way too much fluid) but baby looks ok as far as I know. Contractions are starting to get more uncomfortable. Two doc appts this week- taking bets on when they’ll send me back to the hospital and if I’ll go home with or without a baby :haha: but no more than 7 more days to go before she’s here! :shock:

Ugh sounds like a lot of hassle for you the last few days. Hopefully she makes her exit soon!


----------



## KylasBaby

Got my sweep today! After baby grabbed my OBs finger and wouldn’t let her haha. Here’s hoping it works!


----------



## Nixnax

I'm 32 + 2 now and having a bit of worrying time. Had a midwife appt last Friday, I had protein in my urine, so it was sent to the hospital for analysis. I had a call from the hospital on sat asking me to go in because my protein was 90, anything over 30 is a worry. Had to go to the assessment unit to do another urine test, blood test and hooked up to baby monitor. Blood test was fine but protein level was 50. Had another blood test to test for the likelihood of pre-eclampsia, that came back low risk. Was asked to go back Monday morning and do it all again. Mondays levels had gone up to 60! I don't have any other symptoms of PE so it's most odd. I have a midwife appt tomorrow to do BP and another urine test. I now have to go to the hospital every Monday morning for the tests and midwife for them every Thursday. So 2 lots per week. I have to say they are very good and are on the ball with it all, as long as she arrives safe and sound ill be happy.

My bump is small, I'm measuring 30 instead of 32. Just need to keep baking her as long as I can now and hope for the best. I'm tempted to go out an buy some tiny baby vests and size 0 nappies as a 'just in case'. Naughty baby.

Everyone is getting close now, its so exciting


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> I'm 32 + 2 now and having a bit of worrying time. Had a midwife appt last Friday, I had protein in my urine, so it was sent to the hospital for analysis. I had a call from the hospital on sat asking me to go in because my protein was 90, anything over 30 is a worry. Had to go to the assessment unit to do another urine test, blood test and hooked up to baby monitor. Blood test was fine but protein level was 50. Had another blood test to test for the likelihood of pre-eclampsia, that came back low risk. Was asked to go back Monday morning and do it all again. Mondays levels had gone up to 60! I don't have any other symptoms of PE so it's most odd. I have a midwife appt tomorrow to do BP and another urine test. I now have to go to the hospital every Monday morning for the tests and midwife for them every Thursday. So 2 lots per week. I have to say they are very good and are on the ball with it all, as long as she arrives safe and sound ill be happy.
> 
> My bump is small, I'm measuring 30 instead of 32. Just need to keep baking her as long as I can now and hope for the best. I'm tempted to go out an buy some tiny baby vests and size 0 nappies as a 'just in case'. Naughty baby.
> 
> Everyone is getting close now, its so exciting

Sorry you’re having such a worrying time. Have they said what may be the cause of the protein in the urine if no other signs of pre-e? Presumably they are monitoring baby closely as well at your appointments?


----------



## Nixnax

They haven't said much yet. I wonder if it's a mild kidney issue. I'm no doctor though. Strange how it's only just popped up though. 

I have to go on a monitor every Monday to monitor her heart rate and I'm also have growth scans now. I have one on the 17th at 34 weeks.


----------



## Nixnax

Had the midwife today for urine PCR. They dipped it whilst I was there and said that the levels are lower, so low that they normally wouldnt send that sample off. Hopefully its the same on Monday [-o&lt;


----------



## KylasBaby

It’s my due date
This child isn’t interested

I’ve had a sweep, nasty gross bloody show, 2 nights of contractions that fizzled to nothing. I walk miles a day, I bounce on my yoga ball, I’ve tried everything! 

Very much over it.


----------



## Nixnax

@KylasBaby awww I hope she comes soon. Jump on a pogo stick. Come on baby


----------



## possiblyp18

Hi ladies,

My baby boy Jaxson arrived Monday 1st March at 03:06am. I was induced due to Reduced movements, labour was fast and intense however I bled severely after and required surgery. 

Everything was so worth it for my handsome little prince.

Best of luck to you all and best wishes for safe deliveries :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Nixnax said:


> @KylasBaby awww I hope she comes soon. Jump on a pogo stick. Come on baby

Now there’s an idea hahaha



possiblyp18 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My baby boy Jaxson arrived Monday 1st March at 03:06am. I was induced due to Reduced movements, labour was fast and intense however I bled severely after and required surgery.
> 
> Everything was so worth it for my handsome little prince.
> 
> Best of luck to you all and best wishes for safe deliveries :)

Oh goodness. Sorry it went that way, but glad you and baby are doing well! Congratulations!!


----------



## doggylover

@KylasBaby have been thinking of you, I was hoping she was here by now, but sorry she’s staying in stubbornly. Hopefully the next day or so will see her out! 

@Nixnax great news about your levels today. Hopefully that continues and it was just some freak incident that caused them to be so high. 

@possiblyp18 congratulations! I’m sorry to hear things didn’t go smoothly for you, but hope you and baby are both doing well now.


----------



## Nixnax

@possiblyp18 awww I'm sorry it wasn't a smooth labour. Biggest congratulations to you all


----------



## sunnydee

@possiblyp18 congratulations! Hope you are both doing well now!

@Nixnax great your levels were better and they are keeping an eye on you and baby!

@KylasBaby ah not too much longer for you, I'd say it's frustrating to get 2 nights of contractions though! 

Not much news here, braxton hicks are really ramping up this week I've been getting quite a lot of them and much stronger than I have felt before, even feeling them at the bottom of my bump nearly like period cramp too? Something is different anyway but still think baby will be past 40weeks lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Chloe Alexis
8:11am
7lb2oz 19.25inches
11 hour induction
9 hours of contractions
11 minutes of pushing
2nd degree tear right over the one from big sis

I’ll be taking better pics later
Girl is all about that tit life lol


----------



## MrsKatie

AAAH @KylasBaby she’s absolutely gorgeous!!! Huge congratulations!


----------



## sunnydee

Ahhhh congratulations @KylasBaby she is beautiful!!


----------



## doggylover

Beautiful! Welcome to the world, Chloe! @KylasBaby congratulations, and well done! Ouch on the tear, take care of yourself and hopefully it heals well. What does her big sister think of the new arrival?


----------



## SCgirl

Well, after my body’s various issues, I went into labor at 36w3d. Baby was born by csection (planned. Labor and dilating to 5 was unexpected.) and had some trouble breathing at birth. That was resolved on its own fairly quickly and she got to come to our room with us. They ran the usual tests through the first night while she was in the room with us- and her blood sugar did poorly- she couldn’t keep food down. So she went to the NICU. Those issues resolved, others have come up, and she’s still in their care for now- we get to hold her most of the day thankfully and can visit at any time. She’s now 4 days old, and we are in love!


----------



## doggylover

SCgirl said:


> Well, after my body’s various issues, I went into labor at 36w3d. Baby was born by csection (planned. Labor and dilating to 5 was unexpected.) and had some trouble breathing at birth. That was resolved on its own fairly quickly and she got to come to our room with us. They ran the usual tests through the first night while she was in the room with us- and her blood sugar did poorly- she couldn’t keep food down. So she went to the NICU. Those issues resolved, others have come up, and she’s still in their care for now- we get to hold her most of the day thankfully and can visit at any time. She’s now 4 days old, and we are in love!

Congratulations @SCgirl !!! I’m sorry to hear LO is unwell at the minute, but hopefully it won’t be too long until you are able to get her home safely. Lovely that you’re able to be with her while she is in NICU. I hope your own recovery is going well.


----------



## Nixnax

SCgirl said:


> Well, after my body’s various issues, I went into labor at 36w3d. Baby was born by csection (planned. Labor and dilating to 5 was unexpected.) and had some trouble breathing at birth. That was resolved on its own fairly quickly and she got to come to our room with us. They ran the usual tests through the first night while she was in the room with us- and her blood sugar did poorly- she couldn’t keep food down. So she went to the NICU. Those issues resolved, others have come up, and she’s still in their care for now- we get to hold her most of the day thankfully and can visit at any time. She’s now 4 days old, and we are in love!


Congratulations hun. Sorry to hear that she's had some issues, but so pleased you can have lots of cuddles. Hope you are home together soon


----------



## Nixnax

33 weeks today yay!!! Had my weekly biweekly hospital visit today. Protein levels are not playing ball, they were 58 again today. They are stable though. 

Next week I have hospital on Monday, growth scan and consultant appt on weds. 

Loving all the babies popping out. Making me jealous. I cant wait


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> 33 weeks today yay!!! Had my weekly biweekly hospital visit today. Protein levels are not playing ball, they were 58 again today. They are stable though.
> 
> Next week I have hospital on Monday, growth scan and consultant appt on weds.
> 
> Loving all the babies popping out. Making me jealous. I cant wait
> 
> View attachment 1095699

you look fab! How are you feeling? So strange about the protein levels, but at least they are stable. 

I have a consultant appt on Wednesday when I should find out my section date.


----------



## sky2012

Hi ladies, I’m 37weeks pregnant and have been booked in to start the induction process next week. I really want to try and bring on labour naturally- any tips or advice? I’m currently drinking 2 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day and going for walks. My friend suggested evening primrose oil capsules so I will get some tomorrow and try those.


----------



## doggylover

sky2012 said:


> Hi ladies, I’m 37weeks pregnant and have been booked in to start the induction process next week. I really want to try and bring on labour naturally- any tips or advice? I’m currently drinking 2 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day and going for walks. My friend suggested evening primrose oil capsules so I will get some tomorrow and try those.

Honestly, I don’t think anything you can do can bring labour on until baby is ready to come out. Certainly lots of things will help ready your cervix and get baby in a great position, but I don’t believe any of the other things (spicy food, sex, pineapple etc) can actually bring labour on. Sorry, that’s not the answer you are looking for!


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> you look fab! How are you feeling? So strange about the protein levels, but at least they are stable.
> 
> I have a consultant appt on Wednesday when I should find out my section date.

Thank you lovely. Im so uncomfortable at the moment. She's head down and lead all on the right hand side. I'm all lopsided. I feel like she's doubled In size this week, I feel so heavy. How are you doing.

Ooo exciting getting a section date. I have a feeling this one may come early, just a gut feeling.


----------



## sky2012

doggylover said:


> Honestly, I don’t think anything you can do can bring labour on until baby is ready to come out. Certainly lots of things will help ready your cervix and get baby in a great position, but I don’t believe any of the other things (spicy food, sex, pineapple etc) can actually bring labour on. Sorry, that’s not the answer you are looking for!

Thanks for your honesty! I just really wanted to start labour naturally this time and have the least amount of interventions. You hear of so many theories I thought I’d ask here if they actually work or not.


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Thank you lovely. Im so uncomfortable at the moment. She's head down and lead all on the right hand side. I'm all lopsided. I feel like she's doubled In size this week, I feel so heavy. How are you doing.
> 
> Ooo exciting getting a section date. I have a feeling this one may come early, just a gut feeling.

I feel heavy and uncomfortable too. I am so slow at the minute, just lumbering about. It’s getting tough now!



sky2012 said:


> Thanks for your honesty! I just really wanted to start labour naturally this time and have the least amount of interventions. You hear of so many theories I thought I’d ask here if they actually work or not.

Try them all anyway! Nothing to lose and everything to gain!


----------



## sunnydee

Congratulations @SCgirl hope baby is doing well and can go home soon, great that you can spend the day with her.

@Nixnax weird about the protein levels, it's good you are being monitored hopefullythey will have an answer for you this week!

I'm feeling super uncomfortable now too, the countdown is on! I'm still not entirely sure about baby's position though, I feel mostly kicks on the right side but sometimes they are at the top right and other times lower like nearly bellybutton height? Where do you all feel baby movements when head down?


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Congratulations @SCgirl hope baby is doing well and can go home soon, great that you can spend the day with her.
> 
> @Nixnax weird about the protein levels, it's good you are being monitored hopefullythey will have an answer for you this week!
> 
> I'm feeling super uncomfortable now too, the countdown is on! I'm still not entirely sure about baby's position though, I feel mostly kicks on the right side but sometimes they are at the top right and other times lower like nearly bellybutton height? Where do you all feel baby movements when head down?

Everywhere. Some feel like baby is poking my hip bone, on both sides, and others are right up under my ribs. Then a few rolling/sliding/scraping motions down the sides at times too.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies can anyone see anything I am 9dpo


----------



## sunnydee

@doggylover and baby is head down? That makes me feel better lol 
I have been pretty worried that she could still be transverse but I won't know until my 38 week app for sure! The last scan I had at 34 she was transverse and I was getting kicks in the top right side too so its confusing


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> @doggylover and baby is head down? That makes me feel better lol
> I have been pretty worried that she could still be transverse but I won't know until my 38 week app for sure! The last scan I had at 34 she was transverse and I was getting kicks in the top right side too so its confusing

My midwife said head down at my last appointment two weeks ago after palpating my abdomen, but I have a scan today so should find out for sure, but I do think head down. When they were breech for a while it was all much lower down. I just assume that some kicks are feet and some are hands. Also I get a lot of hiccups quite low down too (and I hate them, they drive me mad!)


----------



## sunnydee

Yes the hiccups drive me mad too! Sometimes they are really low but other times I can feel them both low and high at the same time? Like her whole body is hiccuping haha 
Good luck with your scan today!


----------



## KylasBaby

SCgirl said:


> Well, after my body’s various issues, I went into labor at 36w3d. Baby was born by csection (planned. Labor and dilating to 5 was unexpected.) and had some trouble breathing at birth. That was resolved on its own fairly quickly and she got to come to our room with us. They ran the usual tests through the first night while she was in the room with us- and her blood sugar did poorly- she couldn’t keep food down. So she went to the NICU. Those issues resolved, others have come up, and she’s still in their care for now- we get to hold her most of the day thankfully and can visit at any time. She’s now 4 days old, and we are in love!

Huge congrats!!! Hopefully baby will be out of the nicu in no time.
Her birthday was the 3rd then? Wanna make sure i update the front page correctly.


----------



## KylasBaby

Chloe and I are home now! She’s an absolute squish. And a boobie monster!

I had a pretty serious issue after birth. Couldn't pee. So they put a catheter in - and right after birth it was excruciating. Gave it 24 hours then took it out. I was able to pee, but still retained too much so a new one was placed. I’m home with it in now. Get it out Friday. After 5 days the doctor said she’s never seen anyone not be able to pee, but I’m still terrified I won’t be able to. I’m traumatized from that.

She dropped down to 6lb7oz in the hospital. Hitting 10% body weight loss right as my milk came in (just took 2 days. I was surprised) and at her pediatrician Appt yesterday she had gained 6oz! She’s also 19.75inches not 19.25. Tiny but mighty! She’s dealing with some jaundice, but her bili level isn’t worryingly high. Just nursing lots to flush it out.

Other than that just healing. Big sis is OBSESSED!!


----------



## playgirl666

Hi ladies don't no if any of u remember me, i was in this due date club with u all, but I had a mmc in September, I just had my 1st scan today and baby looks perfect and had a lovely strong heartbeat, im so happy, hope ur all doing well x


----------



## doggylover

@KylasBaby she is so frigging adorable!!! So glad you are home now. After my section last time I also had a hard time peeing, they threatened to put my catheter back in and my god I did everything I could to get those pees out (drinking with one hand, while running the other under the tap finally got me going) and I am terrified of the same again. Sounds like Chloe is thriving now, well done to you both!

@playgirl666 lovely to hear your news! Congratulations!


----------



## doggylover

So I had an appointment today to book my c section, which is on 20th April. The doctor was scanning me and kept saying “oh a big baby” so now I have to do the GTT test on Monday. It’ll be the first time I’ve ever had to do it and really not looking forward to it. 

I basically live on Fanta and fizzy sweets as it’s all that helps my nausea so I’m worried how I’ll manage if it comes back positive :(


----------



## Nixnax

@sunnydee mine is head down and has been for a few weeks now. I feel all kicks on my right hand side around my belly button. I can feel her bum as she sticks it out. I also feel kicks in my hips area which I assume is her arms flailing around. 

@KylasBaby so glad you are home now, hopefully your own comforts will help you to pee. Peeing under pressure is no fun. Gorgeous pics.

@playgirl666 awww that's amazing news, congratulations. 

@doggylover yay a date for arrival, how exciting. That sucks having the GTT test. I'm living on sugar too, hope I never have to have one. 

I have the midwife today for my next lot of tests. I feel like a human peeing pincushion


----------



## sunnydee

@KylasBaby adorable photos! Hopefully all back to normal in a few days for you.

@playgirl666 congratulations!

@doggylover ah thats too bad you need to do the test, hopefully negative, I think they can get the size really wrong sometimes on scans too!

@Nixnax great to hear baby is head down, yeah I get a bit worried when I feel like kicks down low but I guess could be hands too
Good luck at midwife today!


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> @KylasBaby adorable photos! Hopefully all back to normal in a few days for you.
> 
> @playgirl666 congratulations!
> 
> @doggylover ah thats too bad you need to do the test, hopefully negative, I think they can get the size really wrong sometimes on scans too!
> 
> @Nixnax great to hear baby is head down, yeah I get a bit worried when I feel like kicks down low but I guess could be hands too
> Good luck at midwife today!

I agree they definitely get the sizes wrong on scans a lot! They told me my son would be over 12lbs and he was 8lbs 12oz, and similar story with my eldest girl. I do believe it will have a massive head though :haha:


----------



## MrsKatie

@KylasBaby omg the photos are killing me! So sweet!!

@playgirl666 huge congratulations thanks so much for sharing with us!!

@doggylover i hate the dang GTT, it’s standard for every woman every pregnancy here and I have declined it and tracked blood sugar instead, which has its own challenges and logistical confusions to say the least. good luck I hope you pass! And growth scans are a disaster when it comes to accuracy!!

@Nixnax yes i feel those sweet little hands down low too and big kicks and rolls mostly on the right side. It’s so exciting.

@sunnydee how are you feeling?

i am feeling just enormous and noticing the weight everywhere, my arms and legs and face are all chubbier and it’s not comfortable. I eat super well and am very active and exercise, this is just my norm, but it’s a bit bigger each time it seems. It’s hard to believe I could get 2 months bigger than this (I am assuming, if my pattern holds, that I’ll go over 41 weeks). At the same time I have so much to do and worry about adding a newborn into the mix and everyone’s adjustment.


----------



## sunnydee

@MrsKatie I'm feeling pretty good thanks! Walking is getting impossible and the car is so uncomfortable so I wish I could just stay home until baby arrives, the countdown is on now, only 20 days till due date! 

I'm feeling enormous too, I suddenly think my face and arms look chubbier too but I'm guessing it could be like fluid? I've put on a lot of weight this pregnancy but I've also been the most active this time round (up until this week) so it's weird! 
How do you think your kids will be when baby arrives? I think my 3 year old might have a bit of a hard adjustment but she is also obsessed with babies so fingers crossed it's not too many tantrums!


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie I don’t mind most of how my body changes during pregnancy, it doesn’t fuss me, BUT I absolutely hate my chubby face. It is the one thing that really gets me down, probably because it’s what people are seeing most of. I’m actually happy to hide behind masks at the minute. 

Trust yourself, and your kids. You’ve rocked this 4 times before, and you will rock it again. I think the nerves of how things will change hit us all at one point or another, but you are a pro at this, you have all the skills and knowledge you need to make the transition smooth for you and all the kids.


----------



## sunnydee

How is everyone doing?

I've been feeling pretty awful the last 2 days, sooo exhausted and getting alot of period type pains, they aren't coming like contractions though, just a dull ache. It seems way too early for me, my babies have all been born after 40 weeks so I don't know if this is just my body getting ready for labour, am I going to feel this bad for another 2 weeks!? Ugh..


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I've been feeling pretty awful the last 2 days, sooo exhausted and getting alot of period type pains, they aren't coming like contractions though, just a dull ache. It seems way too early for me, my babies have all been born after 40 weeks so I don't know if this is just my body getting ready for labour, am I going to feel this bad for another 2 weeks!? Ugh..

Oh I hope it’s just a little bit of uterus practice and not going to go in to labour too soon.

I’m ok, I had a GTT yesterday so waiting to hear this week about the results of that, other than that I’m just tired and heavy!


----------



## sunnydee

Oh good luck with the results from GTT.

I'm feeling nauseous too and Dr.Google is saying all of this is early labour signs. I swore I wouldn't Google it lol
I have a doctor appointment in 2 days so I'll see what she says


----------



## Nixnax

I'm not doing too bad thank you. I've only put on 15lbs so far. Which I'm very surprised about. My diet has been horrendous. My bump is still small for 34 weeks. In my eyes it is anyway. I must be carrying all in my back. 

I've got a growth scan tomorrow and consultant appt. My protein levels were almost normal on Monday so I'm hoping they'll drop all of these additional appts that I have to have. 

I cant believe I only have 6 weeks left!!! Where has the past 8 months gone??


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @sunnydee I’m so sorry you feel like crap. I hope it passes soon or baby comes early! Remind me which baby this is for you?

@Nixnax only 15 lbs that’s amazing! I’ve been eating impeccably well and exercising and I’m like 40 lbs up. Nothing I can do, happens every time.

@doggylover Thank you, I know I’ll handle it I’m just overwhelmed thinking about it.

Here I am yesterday at 34+2 feeling absolutely enormous.


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax have you got almost everything you need sorted for baby? When will you finish work? 

@MrsKatie you look great! You definitely don’t look enormous at all. 

@sunnydee you better keep an eye out then, just in case labour sneaks up early on you!!


----------



## sunnydee

@MrsKatie this is baby 3! I've never felt like this before labour so I'm hoping it's not related. 
I've also put on about 35lbs so that's the most weight I've gained of all 3 pregnancies. 
You look great, you have a very neat bump!


----------



## alex_22

MrsKatie said:


> Oh @sunnydee I’m so sorry you feel like crap. I hope it passes soon or baby comes early! Remind me which baby this is for you?
> 
> @Nixnax only 15 lbs that’s amazing! I’ve been eating impeccably well and exercising and I’m like 40 lbs up. Nothing I can do, happens every time.
> 
> @doggylover Thank you, I know I’ll handle it I’m just overwhelmed thinking about it.
> 
> Here I am yesterday at 34+2 feeling absolutely enormous.
> 
> View attachment 1096050

That bump is absolutely beautiful!! I get the feeling enormous though it’s hard not too when your on the last stretch! 

baby Ada is 1 month today and weighs 7lb 6oz, sleeping is a thing of the past as is eating anything that requires 2 hands and breakfast is just a no go altogether atm :haha: breastfeeding is going great, feeding on demand which seems to be every 30 minutes so topping up with 1 2-3oz bottle of formula a day just so that I can have her off the boob long enough for me to get a bath every day, I’m expressing but not getting enough out just yet to be able to top her up with that, once I can express a bottles worth I’m hoping we will be able to drop the formula. Crazy broody already over here :lol:

hope everyone is well!


----------



## sunnydee

@alex_22 wow has it been a month already since your little one was born! That was so fast! Great that the feeding is going well, do you have a manual pump? I always found them to be the best but I never really got much either when pumping. 
I love her name too by the way! 

Still undecided on a name here!


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie aww that is a gorgeous bump. I wish I looked as good as you do.

@doggylover yep we are all set and ready, just need her to arrive now. My last day in work is 1st April (April fools day) couldn't have picked a better day. I cant wait, 11 working days left. I remember when it was over 100. 

@alex_22 a month already!! Wow where has that gone. Glad you are both doing well.


----------



## Nixnax

Just had my 34 week growth scan. Baby is measuring bang on. Her current estimated weight is 4lbs11oz. The consultant did say that they want to induce me at 39 weeks because of the protein issue. So I'm being induced on or just after 19th April. Eek.


----------



## MrsKatie

Ladies thanks so much, I am feeling so big and chubby so thank you. 
@Nixnax OMG that’s so soon!! What, 33 days?!? Wow it’s coming up fast.
@alex_22 wow how did that happen?!? Yes sleep is nonexistent at first, hope You get some longer stretches soon.
@doggylover how are you feeling? When do you get your test results?


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee no name here yet either! We will have to wait to meet the baby.


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie ah I know, it's going to go so fast. I still plan to finish work at the same time, so I get 2 weeks of me time before hand. I probably would have gotten bored with 3 weeks anyway.... thats what I keep telling myself :rofl:


----------



## doggylover

@alex_22 I love Ada's name! Glad all is going well with you both.

@Nixnax I’m sure you are counting down those 11 days! If you are induced around 19th we may get birthday twins, as my section is 20th! Have they any ideas yet about what is causing the protein issues?

@MrsKatie i feel just awful this week. Totally sapped of any energy, and just really not feeling good, although it’s nothing specific. I tried going to bed early last night, slept horribly so feel even worse today. Still haven’t heard about my GTT, if I don’t hear by the end of today then all is ok.

No names for a boy here, and I’m convinced 100% this is a boy. Any suggestions would be welcomed! Our other kids are Isabelle, Oliver and Charlotte, so pretty traditional names.


----------



## sunnydee

@Nixnax ahh so exciting to have a date now, and not too long till you finish work! 
@doggylover sorry you are feeling so bad this week, it kinda comes in waves doesn't it! I go to bed early and end up awake for 3 hours in the middle of the night then, just exhausted! Still no sign of GTT results?
Your kids names are gorgeous, have you considered Benjamin? My friend has an Isabelle and Benjamin I think they sound lovely together. Have you come up with a girls name incase?

I really love the name Allie, but like as a nickname? Trying to come up with A names that would work?


----------



## sunnydee

I had an appointment and quick scan today, confirmed that baby is finally head down!! I actually nearly cried I was so happy, I've been doing so much to try get her down and it's such a relief. Doctor said her head was pretty fixed in my pelvis too so she doesn't think she will pop back out or anything hurray!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Secretly stalking for new born baby pics <3


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> @Nixnax ahh so exciting to have a date now, and not too long till you finish work!
> @doggylover sorry you are feeling so bad this week, it kinda comes in waves doesn't it! I go to bed early and end up awake for 3 hours in the middle of the night then, just exhausted! Still no sign of GTT results?
> Your kids names are gorgeous, have you considered Benjamin? My friend has an Isabelle and Benjamin I think they sound lovely together. Have you come up with a girls name incase?
> 
> I really love the name Allie, but like as a nickname? Trying to come up with A names that would work?

We have Lucy chosen for a girl, left over from last time - girls names we could do all day! 
My husband loves Benjamin, actually! He has always loved it, and I think it is a lovely name, but just am not quite 100% on it. Plus (and I know this shouldn’t matter!) our neighbours son is Benjamin and we all spend a LOT of time together (they’ve been our saving grace in the last year, kids playing outside has been such a life saver for us all!) so it would feel very weird! Which is annoying as it works so well with all our other names!! ](*,)](*,)

So glad baby is in the right place now!! She is gearing up ready to go!!


----------



## doggylover

Suggerhoney said:


> Secretly stalking for new born baby pics <3

I’ve just seen in your signature you are 12 weeks pregnant! I had been following along with you when I got pregnant, and I’m so glad to see your news!!


----------



## sunnydee

@doggylover oh no that's too bad! Yeah I totally get it, I probably wouldn't choose a neighbours name either, if I even mention any name to my kids that is someone from their class they are like no way we can't call the baby that! So I'm getting limited in name choices lol 
I love Lucy, that's been on our short list since my 1st was born too!


----------



## sunnydee

Suggerhoney said:


> Secretly stalking for new born baby pics <3

Congratulations @Suggerhoney I remember you from TWW threads!


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee hooray for a head-down baby! What a relief!!!

@doggylover I love the name Benjamin, but my good friend is married to a Ben and I am NOT a big fan of this guy so we can’t do it haha.

our boys are John and Mickey, we love their names.

i had a total panic attack yesterday as baby wasn’t moving and I couldn’t find the heartbeat on the Doppler. Though I was so panicked I didn’t even bother to use coconut oil with it so now I’m sure that’s why. baby went nuts before long and is very active today... i am just so scared of the baby dying. I just have to be blunt and say it out loud, my anxiety over stillbirth is overwhelming. Does anyone else worry like this?? I can’t wait for baby to be born so I can at least watch him/her from the outside. I’ll still worry but it’s different when you can reach down and feel them breathing.


----------



## alex_22

I can share a picture of how much hair my baby was born with if that’ll do :haha: my other 2 we’re pretty bald so I’m absolutely obsessed with all of this hair!


----------



## doggylover

@alex_22 thats a brilliant head of hair! Very similar to my eldest’s when she was born, and she’s always had a fab head of hair since, very thick and “lucious”!! Brand new, freshly washed baby hair is just the best I think! 

@MrsKatie i know what you mean about the stillbirth fears. I’m not quite as bad, but I do get those moments and worries, and think “how would we tell the kids?” And things like that. I actually think it gets worse with the more babies you have. I was so naive with my first, but the more kids you have, the more you know about what can happen. Definitely a case of the more you know the worse it is.


----------



## doggylover

How is everyone? Any more babies showing up?!


----------



## sunnydee

@alex_22 wow that is an amazing head of hair! Beautiful!

@doggylover no baby here yet, only 11 days until due date though! Starting to feel very heavy at the bottom of my bump and definitely some pressure on my cervix when I'm walking. So apart from feeling a bit uncomfortable and not sleeping very well I think this baby will be taking her time! 
How have you been feeling?


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> @alex_22 wow that is an amazing head of hair! Beautiful!
> 
> @doggylover no baby here yet, only 11 days until due date though! Starting to feel very heavy at the bottom of my bump and definitely some pressure on my cervix when I'm walking. So apart from feeling a bit uncomfortable and not sleeping very well I think this baby will be taking her time!
> How have you been feeling?

I think I said last week was rough, but feeling so much better today. Both my older kids are now back at school and my mum very kindly took the little one to her house so I’ve been able to move at my speed today. Got a few bits done that would take forever when running round after the kids, and even got to sit down for half an hour by myself!!

Sorry you aren’t sleeping well, being tired and big and heavy is just so hard in the final few weeks. You’re really on the countdown now!


----------



## MrsKatie

Omg @sunnydee 11 days?!? That’s crazy!

@doggylover so glad you’re feeling better!

i am mostly focused on house projects and decluttering I want to get done before baby. In a few weeks I’ll wash baby clothes and get the gear out. The hospital bag is packed except for baby clothes, and I have arrangements for childcare (my parents are fully vaccinated against Covid now so they’ll come up when I’m 39 weeks and stay until baby is born and hopefully for a bit after). 

my insomnia got so bad I quit caffeine 100% (no chocolate either, just a decaf coffee sometimes) and I’m shocked to say I feel 1000x better without it. My mood and energy are so much higher and I don’t feel like I need daytime naps anymore. Day 9 without it now, I can’t believe I did it!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> Omg @sunnydee 11 days?!? That’s crazy!
> 
> @doggylover so glad you’re feeling better!
> 
> i am mostly focused on house projects and decluttering I want to get done before baby. In a few weeks I’ll wash baby clothes and get the gear out. The hospital bag is packed except for baby clothes, and I have arrangements for childcare (my parents are fully vaccinated against Covid now so they’ll come up when I’m 39 weeks and stay until baby is born and hopefully for a bit after).
> 
> my insomnia got so bad I quit caffeine 100% (no chocolate either, just a decaf coffee sometimes) and I’m shocked to say I feel 1000x better without it. My mood and energy are so much higher and I don’t feel like I need daytime naps anymore. Day 9 without it now, I can’t believe I did it!

That’s great that your parents will be able to stay with you and help out before and after birth. Great peace of mind to know they’ll be there for when you’re ready to go. 
Also fabulous that you feel better without the caffeine. I don’t drink coffee, and I go off tea in pregnancy, but I do eat a lot of chocolate :haha: I assume you won’t go back to it knowing you feel better now?


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover i definitely plan on having chocolate again after baby is born and maybe tea sometimes after a particularly bad night but no. I can’t imagine going back now. I had no idea I’d feel this much better.


----------



## sunnydee

That's amazing @MrsKatie that giving up caffeine had such a good affect on your energy and sleep! Perfect timing for you to catch up on some sleep before baby arrives. I don't drink coffee but I still need my daily tea or I actually get a headache! Did you get any headaches when you stopped? 
And yes chocolate will definitely be needed when baby is here! Hehe

@doggylover it's great that the kids are back and you can have a little bit of a break during the day. Mine are back too and even just the 3 hours while little one is at preschool is amazing, I've decided not to even do much housework and just relax.

I get so out of breath these days, I don't remember ever feeling this way with my other pregnancies, but even going up the stairs I need to sit down to catch my breath after!


----------



## MrsKatie

Do you guys feel like this last stretch is flying by or dragging? I actually feel like it’s going so fast and i have so much to do and organize and want to potty train my youngest... it goes on and on and I am SO out of breath and everything is SO hard and so much work! I’m sure time will slow way down when I hit 39-40 weeks (I’m pretty much sure to go overdue)...

@sunnydee oh god yes the headaches were awful at first. I’ve tried going cold Turkey before and the headaches were so bad I couldn’t do it. This time I weaned off slowly and the headaches were sucky but not debilitating.


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, ugh last week was nightmare. I posted on weds that everything was looking better and I was being induced at 39 weeks. The next day I had a routine MW appt and the blood in my urine was sky high again. So was sent to the hospital again. I was told that I most likely had an underlying kidney condition which will be investigated after the birth. My BMI has gone up so I now have to give myself daily blood thinner injections. Huff. 

My next MW appt is Thursday at 4pm. So I can pretty much guarantee that I'll be up the hospital all evening. With the stress of the appts and hospital visits I decided to finish work earlier that planned. I finished yesterday... yay!! It feels so good knowing I don't have to work now.

I'm starting to really feel everything now, always out of breath, waddling around, restless legs all the time. I'm ready for her to come now. Just 26 ish days to go now


----------



## sunnydee

@MrsKatie I felt like it was flying by so fast until I got to about 37 weeks and now everyday feels so long! Don't pressure yourself to do so much, I remember potty training my eldest before #2 was born and he regressed pretty bad a few months after she was born I wished I had just waited lol

@Nixnax so sorry things have been so crazy for you this week, it must be a relief to be finished work now and you can focus on your appointments and getting ready for your little arrival! 

Is it normal for weight gain to just stop suddenly at the end? I thought it just slows down but I seem to be around the same weight for at least the last 3 weeks?


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax you have had such a stressful few weeks, you poor thing. It’s great you’ve finished work early, that’s hopefully a weight off your mind and allows you to rest a bit. 

@MrsKatie i can’t decide how time is going tbh! On one hand the weeks seem to be flying in and I’m constantly going “is it Monday again?” And then on the other hand I’m thinking “HOW HAVE I STILL GOT 4 WEEKS TO GO?!” :haha: 

@sunnydee i dunno about the weight gain. They say baby gains half a pound per week at this stage, so I would assume a small amount of weight gain would be normal for you. But if your hcp are happy baby is still growing as they should, then I wouldn’t worry that you haven’t added any extra.


----------



## Nixnax

It feels so good to finish. I'm getting the house up together and washing anything that isn't nailed to the floor. We're having new carpets laid on the 10th April, I cant wait. We have a vile emerald green carpet at the moment. It needs to go. 

I dont check my weight regularly and my mw has only weighed me twice. I'll weigh myself the day I have her so I know how much I'll have to lose, when the time is right.


----------



## Nixnax

Another MW appt today and another hospital visit... blood in urine. This is so silly. Why go to midwife first then hospital, I may as well just have it done at the hospital. I get sent there everytime anyway. Today's MW appt wasn't until 4pm so it's now nearly 10pm and I'm being sent home in a min. I'm so angry and frustrated. I tried to tell the doctor that this plan is silly and it's not the best use of everyone's time, but they just won't listen. I was basically told that u have 3 weeks left and to suck it up.... grrrr I could cry


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax youd think they’d be happy to just get you in one place rather than two, with the whole covid thing and then absolutely bloody desperate to keep people out of health care places. It is absolutely ridiculous what they are doing, you must be knackered. What is it they do at the hospital that takes so bloody long? I’m sorry you’re having such a stressful end to your pregnancy. Hardly the relaxing maternity leave you had envisaged, I imagine. 

Just realised my section is in 26 days, which doesn’t sound very long, and I should maybe think about getting some baby things sorted :haha: then part of me is all “it’s fine, do it the weekend before”


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover they do a urine PCR test, a blood test and hook me up to a monitor for 30-60mins to check her movements. Then we wait for the results. Today when I got there app the beds were full and there was 6 other ladies in the waiting room. When this all started I was just going to the hospital for it, but for some reason they won't do that now. Really silly. Only 25 days left..... I just need to grit my teeth


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee my weight stalls out at the end for sure. Thank goodness cause I sur gain a ton before then!

@Nixnax omg how absurd!! I am so sorry, how are you feeling today?

@doggylover i’m the same. I’ve washed baby clothes and gotten baby stuff set up early in the past and it just makes the end drag worse for me. I’ll likely go to 41+ weeks so I’m forcing myself to wait to do the fun baby stuff until like 39 weeks at the earliest. I do have MY stuff in a hospital bag and that’s already hard enough to look at every day!!

here I was yesterday at 35+5


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @doggylover they do a urine PCR test, a blood test and hook me up to a monitor for 30-60mins to check her movements. Then we wait for the results. Today when I got there app the beds were full and there was 6 other ladies in the waiting room. When this all started I was just going to the hospital for it, but for some reason they won't do that now. Really silly. Only 25 days left..... I just need to grit my teeth

Crazy that they are so busy as well and you have to wait so long because of it. Do you still have to go every Mon/Thurs until your induction? 

@MrsKatie i don’t even have any stuff for me yet :haha: I need maternity pads just I suppose, I have a nightie (although maybe need another...) and that’s it’s really. Oh and my snacks! Especially since I can’t have visitors who normally bring me food!


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh shoot snacks! I have to get those I totally forgot haha


----------



## sunnydee

Ooh yeah what's some good options for snacks? I already have a huge chocolate bar packed hehe. 
I have everything ready since like maybe 34 weeks and you're right, it has just made the last month drag by! I haven't set up the cosleeper or anything yet though I figured that only takes a few minutes!

@Nixnax that sounds crazy that you would need to do that every week, sometimes protocols make absolutely no sense! 

@MrsKatie that's good to know, I was kinda worried cause I have gained so much and then for it to just stop! I don't get weighed at any appointments since my 1st appointment so I was just tracking it myself.

I've had so many comments the last few weeks like that baby will come early and I can't believe you're still pregnant sorta thing, it is so strange! Like I haven't even reached my due date? I'm feeling good and happy to be pregnant for another week at least!


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Ooh yeah what's some good options for snacks? I already have a huge chocolate bar packed hehe.
> I have everything ready since like maybe 34 weeks and you're right, it has just made the last month drag by! I haven't set up the cosleeper or anything yet though I figured that only takes a few minutes!
> 
> @Nixnax that sounds crazy that you would need to do that every week, sometimes protocols make absolutely no sense!
> 
> @MrsKatie that's good to know, I was kinda worried cause I have gained so much and then for it to just stop! I don't get weighed at any appointments since my 1st appointment so I was just tracking it myself.
> 
> I've had so many comments the last few weeks like that baby will come early and I can't believe you're still pregnant sorta thing, it is so strange! Like I haven't even reached my due date? I'm feeling good and happy to be pregnant for another week at least!

Snack wise I like things like dried fruit, cereal type bars that are easy to grab and eat easily, I’m not sure what else tbh, I’m not used to having to bring my own snacks! I actually try to steer clear of sweets etc (which is highly unusual for me as I am an absolute sugar fiend!) but I find they make me feel just ugh when I already feel rubbish! But then I’m only going for snacks for after my section, some good sugar boosts for during labour are a different story!


----------



## Nixnax

I only have to go once a week week now, every Thursday. So that's something. 

I've been having very mild period pain type twinges for most of the afternoon evening. I dont think it's anything real, she's just letting me know that she's getting ready


----------



## sunnydee

How is everyone doing? Yay Its April! Now if I can just make it past April 1st lol

Due date tomorrow, I've been feeling all sorts of intense braxton hicks nearly constantly during this week. Getting lots of pain at the bottom of my bump too, I'm not sure if it could be pre-labour? I don't remember having anything like this with my other 2 so maybe its just her position hitting a nerve or something.
I have an appointment today and doctor had offered a cervix check and I presume a sweep too but I'm not sure if I want either really, I kind of just want to see if baby will come on her own time.


----------



## Nixnax

Happy April, it's our birth month... finally.

I'm suffering with horrible sciatica and pains low on my belly, they are more like light period pains though. I've had no braxton hicks as yet. 

Currently sat in the car park waiting for my MW appt, fully expecting to be sent upnthe hospital again today. At least it's at a more decent time today. Also had a really upset tummy last night. 

Yay @sunnydee due date tomorrow. How exciting. We should have have our baby here in 3 weeks.


----------



## Nixnax

No hospital today yay :wohoo:

I took this pic yesterday at 36 +2, looking bumpy now


----------



## sunnydee

Ah brilliant that's great you didn't need to go to the hospital! 
Had my last appointment today, she tried to do a cervix check and could barely even reach it was so far back and closed! So no hope of a sweep anyway. I guess its time to start trying all the tricks to get baby moving!


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes it’s April! Though my money is still on a May baby for me...

@Nixnax you look great! So sorry about the back pain. Hope it eases soon!

@sunnydee aah so close! When did your other babies come?

I am way bigger than I was in any other pregnancy. I’m self-conscious in public!!


----------



## sunnydee

@MrsKatie my bump is the same I feel so self conscious I don't even want to go out for a walk I'm waddling so bad now, better wait till it gets dark lol
My 1st came at 40+6 and 2nd came at 40+1 so I'm really hoping to avoid induction. The doctor has scheduled one for 41weeks


----------



## doggylover

Hi all! @Nixnax so glad to hear you didn’t need another hospital appointment! 

sorry everyone is starting to feel the UGH feelings of the last few weeks, but hopefully it won’t be too much longer for you all! 

I have 17 days until my section. Think we are going to get the baby stuff down from the attic today so I can get the clothes washed and sorted etc, which will make it all very real. 

I’ve been suffering so horribly with my sickness this week, I’m absolutely miserable most days


----------



## Deethehippy

Just popping in to wish all you ladies well  I hope babies don't have you waiting too long. My first two were both 42 weekers but hope that isn't the case for your guys! :flow:


----------



## MrsKatie

Ugh I’m so bummed, I tested positive for GBS :(

this risks me out of a water birth and they recommend antibiotics during labor, which makes me profoundly uncomfortable. But not taking the Antibiotics makes me profoundly uncomfortable too!

it also means I can’t have a water birth :(


----------



## Nixnax

@Deethehippy awww thank you lovely 

@MrsKatie I know how you feel. I can't have a water birth either now. That's what I wanted. I have to go to the main hospital delivery suite because of the induction and they don't have pools. It sucks giant balls. What is GBS? Not sure I've heard of that.

@doggylover blimey, you are only just doing it. I did it all months ago, I'm just sat waiting now. 

I spent all of last night thinking I might go into labour. My dog has stepped a gear with being wierd. She will not leave my side and sits beside me trembling.... most odd. She must sense something


----------



## sunnydee

@doggylover ah sorry you aren't feeling great this week, exciting getting all the baby stuff ready though, fair play waiting this long to get them washed!

@MrsKatie ahh that's too bad about GBS, they don't routinely test for it here but I think they do when admitted during labour which sounds a bit late to me. Maybe you could get another test closer to 40 weeks and see if it's changed?

Still no labour here! I thought tonight might be it, timed regular contractions for an hour and then it stopped, they weren't very strong but I could feel them in my back so a bit different from my regular braxton hicks. Hopefully I wake up tomorrow in full labour! I'm so ready!!


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie oh I’m so sorry to hear about your GBS. I agree about getting another test closer to labour, because I have heard that it can change quite quickly. Hopefully whatever happens you can come to an arrangement you feel happy with when you go in to labour. 

@Nixnax they do say dogs have special senses! I honestly wouldn’t have even done the baby stuff this weekend, but it’s my daughter’s birthday next weekend so I didn’t want to have to do it then. Remember this is my 4th, and I’ve never gone in to labour early, so I have no reason to be prepared early! :haha: 

@sunnydee ohhhhh sounds like something might be starting!!!! So exciting for you! I hope it does progress for you during the night, will be thinking of you x


So I forgot how small newborns are. All the baby clothes are tiny! I thought it was all my nephew’s premature stuff but nope. It’s all the regular newborn stuff. I also forgot until yesterday what a buggar newborns are to get dressed :haha: trying to shove their wee arms in to vests and sleeves is always a tricky moment!


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover haha this is true. You are more well practiced at this than I am. I love the tiny clothes. A pain to hang out tondry though, takes ages. 

37 weeks today yay!!! Baby is fully baked. Should have my induction date by the 16th. Getting excited now. OH is getting excited now as well which is nice to see. He was like a rabbit in the headlights until recently


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @doggylover haha this is true. You are more well practiced at this than I am. I love the tiny clothes. A pain to hang out tondry though, takes ages.
> 
> 37 weeks today yay!!! Baby is fully baked. Should have my induction date by the 16th. Getting excited now. OH is getting excited now as well which is nice to see. He was like a rabbit in the headlights until recently

It’s funny because you do a load of baby laundry and it doesn’t seem like loads but because everything is so small it’s actually a billion little bits to hang! 

For some reason I thought your induction date was 19th, I dunno where I got that! So glad to hear your husband is gearing up for everything now, it won’t be long! I am definitely starting to get excited now about a teeny newborn (and also terrified about it, because I still don’t feel grown up enough to be allowed to look after babies :haha:)


----------



## Nixnax

doggylover said:


> It’s funny because you do a load of baby laundry and it doesn’t seem like loads but because everything is so small it’s actually a billion little bits to hang!
> 
> For some reason I thought your induction date was 19th, I dunno where I got that! So glad to hear your husband is gearing up for everything now, it won’t be long! I am definitely starting to get excited now about a teeny newborn (and also terrified about it, because I still don’t feel grown up enough to be allowed to look after babies :haha:)

Ah I know what you mean. I did a wash the other day, was only half a load and ran out of space to hang it haha.

I will be induced the week of the 19th. I will be 39 weeks on the 19th, so I'm hoping it's that date. Depends on beds available I guess. 

Looool hubby said that..... I can't believe they just send you home with a baby... thats very trusting of them :rofl: oh I did laugh. I'm ready now, im getting lots of little upper belly pain today, I think its just gas.... well I hope it is


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Ah I know what you mean. I did a wash the other day, was only half a load and ran out of space to hang it haha.
> 
> I will be induced the week of the 19th. I will be 39 weeks on the 19th, so I'm hoping it's that date. Depends on beds available I guess.
> 
> Looool hubby said that..... I can't believe they just send you home with a baby... thats very trusting of them :rofl: oh I did laugh. I'm ready now, im getting lots of little upper belly pain today, I think its just gas.... well I hope it is

I’m with your husband on that! I still remember leaving hospital with our first and honestly thinking they’d stop us on the way out because how in earth could we possibly look after a baby?! :haha: 

I have definitely had enough now. I am finding this last slog really hard.


----------



## sunnydee

Well. I'm Still pregnant! 4 days over now and feeling completely fed up. I'm exhausted and don't want to get out of bed, every evening I have about 2 hours of regular contractions that just stop, so frustrating! I should have just expected to go past due date from the start lol


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Well. I'm Still pregnant! 4 days over now and feeling completely fed up. I'm exhausted and don't want to get out of bed, every evening I have about 2 hours of regular contractions that just stop, so frustrating! I should have just expected to go past due date from the start lol

Oh that must be incredibly frustrating every evening. Have your HCP got a plan for if you get much further over?


----------



## sunnydee

Yes I'm booked for an induction on the 9th! So only 2 days left but I was really hoping to go into labour myself. Either way baby will be here by this weekend so I'm excited!


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Yes I'm booked for an induction on the 9th! So only 2 days left but I was really hoping to go into labour myself. Either way baby will be here by this weekend so I'm excited!

Ah my first baby was induced on 9th April and born on 10th! She’s 8 on Saturday, so maybe she’ll get a little birthday buddy!!


----------



## Nixnax

@sunnydee oh bless you. That's no fun, teasing you with contractions that just stop. 

@doggylover I think I'll feel the same. Will have to run out the hospital with her before they stop me. 

So... im up the hospital.... yet again. Been here 2 hours and not been seen yet. The MW told me to pack a bag as they could change the plan at any moment now. So that's my story today. I'm ready.... get out baby


----------



## Nixnax

I was upbthe hospital for 5 hours the doctor said I didn't really need to be there as my levels were low. Didn't get home until 11pm. Fed up with it all now. Im not going next week unless my levels are high. I have a final growth scan and consultant appt on weds next week, think I'll be telling them off for creating such a pointless plan. Nearly at the end.....


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> I was upbthe hospital for 5 hours the doctor said I didn't really need to be there as my levels were low. Didn't get home until 11pm. Fed up with it all now. Im not going next week unless my levels are high. I have a final growth scan and consultant appt on weds next week, think I'll be telling them off for creating such a pointless plan. Nearly at the end.....

That’s ridiculous, you must be so frustrated with all the back and forth they have you doing.


----------



## doggylover

@sunnydee I hope the induction has gone well x


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes @sunnydee can’t wait for an update!

how is everyone feeling? 

I am 38 weeks today and feel SO overwhelmed with everything that has to get done before baby gets here. I am so excited to meet this baby but don’t feel “ready” to have a newborn in the mix at all!


----------



## Nixnax

I'm doing ok thanks. Getting many aches and pains now. This time next week I should know my induction date. It'll be my last weekend as a couple.

I spent yesterday getting the crib set up in the bedroom and moving the pram downstairs. Everything is in its place now. We just need a baby. 

I cant believe I'm gonna be a mum in just over a week. I dont feel grown up enough


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax I still feel not grown up enough! And my eldest is 8 today. But I always feel like I am somehow not as grown up as other mums, like I haven’t earned my "mum stripes" so to speak (just for reference I am 34, so not a young mum or anything!) I just always feel like I’m too immature, it’s hard to explain. I always feel that other mums know more than me, and that they have all the answers while I’m always struggling to work out what is best, and failing half the time! I’m not sure if other people feel like this, or I’m just really shit at the job :haha: 

@MrsKatie what all do you need to get done before baby arrives? Hopefully they don’t make an early appearance and surprise you! 

I am doing ok, just feeling enormous (also looking enormous, because I’m enormous!) and knackered. It’s my eldest 's birthday today and with lockdown restrictions etc we had two parties to make sure she saw people but not too many at a time, so it was non stop all day and now I am exhausted. 10 days until my section date, so the countdown is well and truly on.


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover Happy belated birthday to your eldest. Hope you all had a lovely day. Haha I'm sure I'll muddle through. I'm 37 and this being my first feels a little odd. I wanted all babies done by 28, but im glad I waited. I would have had them with the complete wrong person. Eeeek not long at all. Our babies will probably share birthdays, that's so cool. 

@MrsKatie do you feel like they'll make an early appearance? You normally go over don't you? 

@sunnydee how are you doing? Hope baby arrived safely. Looking forward to pics


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @doggylover Happy belated birthday to your eldest. Hope you all had a lovely day. Haha I'm sure I'll muddle through. I'm 37 and this being my first feels a little odd. I wanted all babies done by 28, but im glad I waited. I would have had them with the complete wrong person. Eeeek not long at all. Our babies will probably share birthdays, that's so cool.
> 
> @MrsKatie do you feel like they'll make an early appearance? You normally go over don't you?
> 
> @sunnydee how are you doing? Hope baby arrived safely. Looking forward to pics

My sister was 37 when she had her first, my friend was 39 and my aunt was 40 (and she had her 3rd at 46!) so I think that’s actually a relatively normal age for first babies these days. Although I imagine when they refer to you as geriatric it possibly stings a bit :haha: Here we are geriatric if over 35, which I will be in July, so I’m just getting in there!! 

Ugh I am so tired today. I find I try and cram so much housework in to the weekend mornings, and I’m soooooo slow at it now that I just end up exhausted! Bright side - only one weekend left until my husband takes the reins for a few weeks. Down side.... he’s not up to my standard when he cleans :rofl:


----------



## Nixnax

Haha I was so offended when the said geriatric. I still feel 18, how dare you call me geriatric :rofl:. As I'm one of the last of my friends to have a baby, I've not had to buy much. I've been given enough clothes to see her through the first year. I'm ordering the car seat today. I'm thinking Joie 360 Spin, looks like it'll last a good long while. 

Ugh I'm dealing with a poorly OH today. He had his 2nd covid jab yesterday and he's all shivery and moany. I'll get my own back when I'm in labour. 

What's the rules where you regarding partners and labour? Here he won't be allowed in until I'm 4cm.... I really hope the induction doesn't take long. He's then allowed to stay 2 hours after baby has arrived, then a 2 hour visit per day after. Hopefully we'll home before that point. I guess with your section he'll be in for that, how long is he allowed to stay after? I was hoping after 12th April the rules would be relaxed, but that doesn't look like its going to be the case in England :shrug:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax that is absurd, if he’s going to be allowed in he should be able to just stay with you! Coming and going makes for way more exposure than just being with you. I swear everyone has lost their common sense when it comes to Covid. I just learned I actually CAN have a water birth with a GBS positive result... but if I test positive for Covid I can’t. And no one can tell me why. Cause it makes no sense! I hope it all goes smoothly for you!

@doggylover I hear you, everywhere I look there’s a new project I want to do or declutter or reorganize before baby gets here and it’s totally exhausting and overwhelming. My toddler threw 2 bowls of oatmeal all over the rug/floor today and I nearly cried— it’s so hard to clean up the floor (my oldest helped me, she’s amazing) because of my size and I also feel like I can’t do the bigger things when I’m so crammed with work just with the day-to-day demands and can’t keep up!


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh and I don’t think I’ll have an early baby, no. My guess is early May at 41+ weeks


----------



## sunnydee

Hi everyone! Baby arrived safely early Saturday morning, she is perfect. We are all so in love with her, got home from the hospital yesterday and settling in, the kids are so besotted. Induction went well and delivery was very fast and intense but still perfect and I'm delighted with how everything went considering it was my last one!


----------



## doggylover

Congratulations @sunnydee!! Delighted to hear it all went so well for you. Hope you are feeling well? 

@Nixnax yes my husband should be allowed up with me while we wait for my section slot. We had a room last time so should be ok in there. No idea how long he can stay afterwards, tbh. Will ask at my pre op on Friday. And he’s allowed a one hour visit once a day after that. Hopefully it won’t be too long that I’m in! We have the joie 360 and it’s great. My toddler uses it atm, but we have a baby car seat for when wee one arrives. My son used it as well from he was about 9months until he was almost 4. It’s a great seat! 

@MrsKatie I feel you. A lot of things that fall in our house are just left at the minute as I just can’t get down that far!


----------



## doggylover

Ugh so my whole pregnancy has been accompanied by extreme nausea, non stop from 4 weeks on the dot (now 38 weeks)

but today I actually threw up for the first time since my first pregnancy. I can not wait for next Tuesday.


----------



## doggylover

So after weeks of being told baby is huge, having to go for a GTT because of large gestational size, and generally being told I’m having a monster baby at every appointment....
Today the midwife measures me and says I’m measuring far too small. I’ve to go for a growth scan on Thursday (she wanted it tomorrow but they couldn’t fit me in) and said if baby is “too small” it’ll have to come out this weekend. I’m not worried at all, I dunno how they can swap between it being enormous and it not being big enough so quickly. 

But it did make me go and get the things for my hospital bag on the way home, just in case :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Well my hospital updated their rules on Monday... yay!!! My partner is allowed in for the induction. I'm so relieved. Him... not so much, he thought he had a get out of jail free card :rofl:


----------



## Nixnax

Got my final growth scan today, taking a bag to the hospital as a just in case as I haven't had much good luck recently. Getting close ladies


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax that’s great news that he’ll be allowed with you the whole time, what a very timely change they made! Hope your scan goes well today.


----------



## SY92

Heyy ladies! just realised I hadnt updated in here!

Due to a very quick on set of pre Eclampsia,
Our beautiful girl arrived 2 weeks early via a VERY positive induction (It was completely night and day VS my first daughter’s induction 8 years ago - second daughter, was spontaneous labour)

anyway on the 13/03 at 38weeks
I was taken to labour ward at 7pm & my waters were broken at 7:30
Contractions started but were very sporadic and up varied in strength & length, a small amount of synto was prescribed, due to having an EMCS with my first after failed induction, drip was started around 10/11pm & I was *2-3*cm ..
Me & the hubby watched ‘still game’ on netflix ;)

I was checked again around 2:15am & was *4cm*
Got Checked again 3:30am I was *6cm* & very quickly after that I began spontaneously pushing around 4:20am & our beautiful girl was born on 14/03 at 4:46am weighing 6lbs 4oz with just gas & air :)
such an incredible, positive experience and our baby is totally healthy & thriving. 
We were back at home for 8pm that night, It was my shortest & least complicated birth / hospital Stay by far. If they were all like that I would do it again in a heartbeat! Hehe

*Peyton Elizabeth* is 1 month old today & im still an emotional wreck everytime I look at her. 


My Perfect little rainbow baby
xo


​


----------



## doggylover

SY92 said:


> Heyy ladies! just realised I hadnt updated in here!
> 
> Due to a very quick on set of pre Eclampsia,
> Our beautiful girl arrived 2 weeks early via a VERY positive induction (It was completely night and day VS my first daughter’s induction 8 years ago - second daughter, was spontaneous labour)
> 
> anyway on the 13/03 at 38weeks
> I was taken to labour ward at 7pm & my waters were broken at 7:30
> Contractions started but were very sporadic and up varied in strength & length, a small amount of synto was prescribed, due to having an EMCS with my first after failed induction, drip was started around 10/11pm & I was *2-3*cm ..
> Me & the hubby watched ‘still game’ on netflix ;)
> 
> I was checked again around 2:15am & was *4cm*
> Got Checked again 3:30am I was *6cm* & very quickly after that I began spontaneously pushing around 4:20am & our beautiful girl was born on 14/03 at 4:46am weighing 6lbs 4oz with just gas & air :)
> such an incredible, positive experience and our baby is totally healthy & thriving.
> We were back at home for 8pm that night, It was my shortest & least complicated birth / hospital Stay by far. If they were all like that I would do it again in a heartbeat! Hehe
> 
> *Peyton Elizabeth* is 1 month old today & im still an emotional wreck everytime I look at her.
> 
> 
> My Perfect little rainbow baby
> View attachment 1097326
> View attachment 1097327
> xo
> 
> 
> ​

whoa what a positive induction story! So glad it all went well for you, and Peyton is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## SY92

thank you @doggylover ! It really was amazing! <3 
So good to see all these babies are soon to be joining us all .. finally, Yay!
xo


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww she's absolutely beautiful @SY92 congratulations


----------



## Nixnax

@SY92 I'm so glad your induction was positive. I hope mine is the same. She's so gorgeous.

Growth scan went well today. She's measuring on the 13th centile weight wise. She's an estimated 6lbs 3oz currently. The lovely consultant referred me again for induction next week as a 'good measure'. I'll find out the exact date on Friday.

@doggylover ah I know, the rules changed in the nick of time. I'm so chuffed


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> @SY92 I'm so glad your induction was positive. I hope mine is the same. She's so gorgeous.
> 
> Growth scan went well today. She's measuring on the 13th centile weight wise. She's an estimated 6lbs 3oz currently. The lovely consultant referred me again for induction next week as a 'good measure'. I'll find out the exact date on Friday.
> 
> @doggylover ah I know, the rules changed in the nick of time. I'm so chuffed

Glad to hear she is still doing well. Only two days to go until you get your date, very exciting!! Hopefully it’s nearer the start of the week.


----------



## Nixnax

Its official, im being induced on Monday. I have to go on sat for a covid test, then go to the hospital for 11am. I would imagine that she'll be here on Tuesday hopefully


----------



## sunnydee

So exciting @Nixnax to have your induction date! My induction was a very positive experience too, after 2 spontaneous labours I was nervous not knowing what to expect but it was by far the smoothest Labour and quickest recovery I have had.

5 days PP now and I'm feeling really well, breastfeeding is going great too so me and baby are just taking it easy and letting DH do all the work and look after the older ones hehe

@doggylover good luck with the growth scan! Thats so confusing for you, hopefully you will get your date soon too 

@SY92 congratulations! Peyton is gorgeous!


----------



## doggylover

@sunnydee wonderful news to hear things are going so well for you :) and you’re just right to let DH do everything with the others. I’ve been slowly getting mine to do more and more the last few weeks to prepare him without him noticing :haha: how have the older ones taken to their little sibling? 

@Nixnax great to have your date for Monday!!! Hopefully you won’t even make it until Tuesday and she will be here on Monday. But if she isn’t we will have birthday buddies on Tuesday! 

My scan was fine today, of course the dr looked at me and said “they think you’re too small? You don’t look small” gee thanks :haha: and all measurements show it’s a big old brute of a baby so he was a bit like “yeah I dunno why they sent you to me!”

I have my pre-op tomorrow, and my covid swab on Sunday, then I’ll be in on Tuesday morning, and really hoping to get taken first since I’m having my tubes out too. I’ll ask about that tomorrow at my appointment.


----------



## Nixnax

@sunnydee aww I'm glad yours was a positive induction as well. This thread is really helping me with my positive thinking. So glad you're all doing well. 

@doggylover haha I've been doing the same thing. Giving my OH extra little tasks so he doesn't really notice. Teehee. Ah birthday buddies would be amazing wouldn't it.


----------



## realbeauty86

Well hey all... looks like I’m back over here with you lovely ladies.... I unfortunately miscarried 2 days ago. I guess it was leading up to it. I was spotting on and off and one night the cramps were unbareable. I knew it was coming. I cried, I drank, I slept, I went off on ppl so I think I’m ok now. I’m at the stage where I don’t wanna look or hear about an infant. I know that’s not fair but I’m hurting. I am truly happy for anyone expecting. Maybe mine will come sooner than I know. How long can a person get pregnant after a MC??? I have actually stopped bleeding which is weird cuz it generally acts like a cycle but idk. I’m not trying again. Imma just let it happen


----------



## doggylover

I had my pre op today and found out that my husband isn’t allowed in to the hospital with me until I’m about to go in to theatre. I have to be in at 8am and last time I wasn’t taken to theatre until 3pm, so could be a long day just sitting by myself (starving...!)


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover i hope it isn’t too long a day for you! I just can’t believe how soon you’ll be meeting that baby!

@Nixnax you are so close, wow! What are your plans for your last weekend as just a couple?

@sunnydee oh my gosh huge huge congratulations!

@SY92 Peyton is a doll! Congratulations!

@realbeauty86 i am so sorry honey. I’m sure you know now this is the due date thread not the testing one, but sending you lots of love and luck nonetheless <3

AFM, 39 weeks tomorrow and just waiting! I haven’t even washed baby clothes yet cause I’m under no illusion this baby is coming before 40-41 weeks!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover i hope it isn’t too long a day for you! I just can’t believe how soon you’ll be meeting that baby!
> 
> @Nixnax you are so close, wow! What are your plans for your last weekend as just a couple?
> 
> @sunnydee oh my gosh huge huge congratulations!
> 
> @SY92 Peyton is a doll! Congratulations!
> 
> @realbeauty86 i am so sorry honey. I’m sure you know now this is the due date thread not the testing one, but sending you lots of love and luck nonetheless <3
> 
> AFM, 39 weeks tomorrow and just waiting! I haven’t even washed baby clothes yet cause I’m under no illusion this baby is coming before 40-41 weeks!

How are you feeling about everything? I honestly don’t know how you are managing with 4 kids already, and knowing you may still have a few weeks to go. Maybe it’s because I know I am so close, but oh my gosh I couldn’t do another 3 weeks of this. I’m exhausted, just being alive is absolutely exhausting me! Everything is taking me 10x longer than normal, then I need a sit down afterwards :haha:

@Nixnax how are you spending your last weekend before baby arrives?


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax best of luck to tomorrow!!!


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover oh no, I'm sorry he can't wait with you. They really does suck. Hopefully you're top of the list and no emergencies come in. Thank you for the luck. If I don't get the chance before you go in, I wish you lots of luck for your section. This is so exciting.

@MrsKatie I was supposed to go out for a walk and a picnic with friends, but I can't walk more than 10 paces, so they came to me and we sat in the garden in the sunshine and had a picnic. Was so lovely of them to come over. OH and I went out for a meal on Saturday night, it was an outside meal as we aren't allowed indoor dining here yet. Luckily it wasn't too cold. It was so nice to hear other people chatting and laughing and having a good time again... I've missed that buzz.

Ah ladies I'm so bloody nervous. I havent been able to sit still all day. My sciatica is sooo bad now, I cant wait for that to go. I can barely walk. I was so ready, now I'm a real bag of nerves. I have to be at the hospital for 11am, so I suspect I will be there until Tuesday at least.


----------



## MrsKatie

Thinking of you @Nixnax!!


----------



## doggylover

Hope all is progressing well @Nixnax 

My last ever day of pregnancy has been miserable. I’ve been so sick, and such bad heartburn. I can’t wait for them to get this baby out tomorrow!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@MrsKatie stalking to see when you’d bundle arrives ;)


----------



## MrsKatie

@Reiko_ctu aw thanks girl, hope you’re feeling better and I’m so happy for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies I hope u don't mind me stalking but i know so many of u from ttc. 

@Nixnax 
Good luck hon I really hope the induction goes well. 

@doggylover 
Good luck for ure section hon 

@MrsKatie 
Good luck hon hope ure little bundle of joy doesn't keep u waiting and things start soon. 


Definitely gonna be doing some stalking over here I can't wait too see pictures of ure adorable babies. 

So exciting. 

You got this ladies :flow:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney thanks girl, due in 4 days and no signs of anything yet, I think I have a while to wait. Honestly think it’ll be May! Hope you are doing well <3

@doggylover and @Nixnax thinking of you, can’t wait for updates!


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies! 
Had my section yesterday, and all went relatively well (a bit of an issue getting my spinal in, but nothing 3 doctors couldn’t sort :haha:) and baby Alexander arrived safely. I KNEW it was a boy!! He weighed the chunky amount of 9lbs, my biggest baby, and looks exactly like his big brother. He also has the same baby personality as his brother, which involves a LOT of very loud screaming any time he is not pleased. Which is apparently any time he isn’t having boobs! 

I am sore as anything, much more sore than my last section. I did have my tubes chopped as well which they said will make my pain worse. 

Hoping to get home today, I think I’ll be more comfortable at home and with my husband there to help things will be a bit easier.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover oh wow huge congratulations, welcome baby Alexander!! Hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## sunnydee

Awww @doggylover congratulations! Ah that's lovely another boy, I love his name too. Hope you are recovering well, take it easy with your new little bundle!


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie any signs of movement yet? 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover thanks for checking in! No nothing yet, just had an NST and baby looks great. Now I have a midwife appointment and I’ll have her check me just out of curiosity... I’ll let you know!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover thanks for checking in! No nothing yet, just had an NST and baby looks great. Now I have a midwife appointment and I’ll have her check me just out of curiosity... I’ll let you know!

I’ll be thinking about you over the next few days, and checking back for updates! I have a friend who is due imminently as well, and I hate badgering people asking, but also always very keen to know!


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover totally get it!

i am 1.5cm dilated and 50% effaced, so not nothing but nothing really meaningful either. Just a waiting game.

how is your recovery going?

dying to hear from @Nixnax!


----------



## Cath_Heather

Hi ladies :) I don't often post here but have been following. Congratulations to all the mamas who have already given birth and are due any day now.

My May 3rd baby was delivered via emergency c section on April 20th. Hudson Noah boring weighing a whopping 3.97kgs ( 3.5kgs once we left the hospital) and 53cm long..

My waters broke at 3:30am on the 19th, but unfortunately my cervix and babys engagement was not favourable for an induction. I badly wanted to have natural but due to high risk of infection, we couldn't risk it.

I'm home after a 5 day stay and learning to be a mom. It can be scary yet so rewarding. He is breast feeding like a champ and honestly doing so well.


----------



## doggylover

Cath_Heather said:


> Hi ladies :) I don't often post here but have been following. Congratulations to all the mamas who have already given birth and are due any day now.
> 
> My May 3rd baby was delivered via emergency c section on April 20th. Hudson Noah boring weighing a whopping 3.97kgs ( 3.5kgs once we left the hospital) and 53cm long..
> 
> My waters broke at 3:30am on the 19th, but unfortunately my cervix and babys engagement was not favourable for an induction. I badly wanted to have natural but due to high risk of infection, we couldn't risk it.
> 
> I'm home after a 5 day stay and learning to be a mom. It can be scary yet so rewarding. He is breast feeding like a champ and honestly doing so well.
> View attachment 1097662
> View attachment 1097663

Congratulations, mama!! We have birthday buddies, as Alex was also a 20th April section! Sorry you didn’t get the birth you wanted, but great to hear you are home and doing well. 

@MrsKatie recovery is going ok, thanks. Trying to take it easy, but you know what it’s like with a house full of kids, there is always something that needs done and I’m not always able to leave it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @doggylover can't wait to see pics. 


@MrsKatie 
I'm doing good hon. 
Getting big now but totally loving it. Hope ure little one doesn't keep u waiting too long.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Cath_Heather said:


> Hi ladies :) I don't often post here but have been following. Congratulations to all the mamas who have already given birth and are due any day now.
> 
> My May 3rd baby was delivered via emergency c section on April 20th. Hudson Noah boring weighing a whopping 3.97kgs ( 3.5kgs once we left the hospital) and 53cm long..
> 
> My waters broke at 3:30am on the 19th, but unfortunately my cervix and babys engagement was not favourable for an induction. I badly wanted to have natural but due to high risk of infection, we couldn't risk it.
> 
> I'm home after a 5 day stay and learning to be a mom. It can be scary yet so rewarding. He is breast feeding like a champ and honestly doing so well.
> View attachment 1097662
> View attachment 1097663



Awwww he is so cute congratulations hon. Love the name


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies,

Sorry its taken me so long to update. Its been a bit crazy.

Baby Isla Natalie arrived at 21:30 on 20th April weighing 6lbs exactly.

It was a rather intense short labour. I went in for induction on Monday. Had the pessary inserted at 1:15pm. Had to stay in hospital and had it removed at 1:15pm on 20th. Was waiting for transfer to delivery suite to have my waters broken, when they spontaneously went at 4pm. Was transfered to delivery at 6:30pm. My contractions were getting more intense so they decided to not give me the hormone drip. Was examined at 8pm and was 5cm. I started on gas and air at this point. Then around 8:45pm things really ramped up, and I had some pethidine. As soon as I had that her heart rate plummeted. they didn't have time to check me again, I was spontaneously pushing, she was coming but my contractions had really slowed down. I managed to push her out at 21:30. It was a very hectic last hour of labour. Afterwards the pethidine really kicked in and i was off my face :rofl:. Not sure I'd ever do it again. If I'm like my mum, my next labour will be faster again!!! They next baby will be coming out of the sunroof.

We are so in love. She has melted my OH entirely, he's an amazing father.

@doggylover massive congrats hun, we have birthday buddies. I love his name, it's gorgeous. Hope the pain eases soon and things get a little easier.

@Cath_Heather yay we are also birthday buddies. Biggest congrats he's gorgeous. Hope you are healing well.

@MrsKatie can't wait for yours to come along. Come on baby


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @Nixnax she’s absolutely stunning! Huge huge congratulations!

due date today. Nothing to report!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry its taken me so long to update. Its been a bit crazy.
> 
> Baby Isla Natalie arrived at 21:30 on 20th April weighing 6lbs exactly.
> 
> It was a rather intense short labour. I went in for induction on Monday. Had the pessary inserted at 1:15pm. Had to stay in hospital and had it removed at 1:15pm on 20th. Was waiting for transfer to delivery suite to have my waters broken, when they spontaneously went at 4pm. Was transfered to delivery at 6:30pm. My contractions were getting more intense so they decided to not give me the hormone drip. Was examined at 8pm and was 5cm. I started on gas and air at this point. Then around 8:45pm things really ramped up, and I had some pethidine. As soon as I had that her heart rate plummeted. they didn't have time to check me again, I was spontaneously pushing, she was coming but my contractions had really slowed down. I managed to push her out at 21:30. It was a very hectic last hour of labour. Afterwards the pethidine really kicked in and i was off my face :rofl:. Not sure I'd ever do it again. If I'm like my mum, my next labour will be faster again!!! They next baby will be coming out of the sunroof.
> 
> We are so in love. She has melted my OH entirely, he's an amazing father.
> 
> @doggylover massive congrats hun, we have birthday buddies. I love his name, it's gorgeous. Hope the pain eases soon and things get a little easier.
> 
> @Cath_Heather yay we are also birthday buddies. Biggest congrats he's gorgeous. Hope you are healing well.
> 
> @MrsKatie can't wait for yours to come along. Come on baby
> 
> View attachment 1097696
> View attachment 1097697
> View attachment 1097698


She is adorable congratulations hon.


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax oh my gosh Isla is BEAUTIFUL! What a smooshy little face, she is a doll! 

sounds like a bit of a crazy labour for you, but glad it all went well and she was here safely. 6lbs, such a tiny thing! 

@MrsKatie happy due date! The countdown is on now!


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you ladies, we are so in love. 

@MrsKatie the countdown is on


----------



## MrsKatie

40+3 and nothing yet!

how is everyone?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsKatie said:


> 40+3 and nothing yet!
> 
> how is everyone?

You’re a trooper girl!!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Reiko_ctu thank you! Just trying not to go insane!


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie I hope you aren’t feeling too big and uncomfortable now the end is here. Fingers crossed you don’t have much longer to wait. 

All good here, breastfeeding is going well, I got a weird amount of sleep last night, but I’m still sore and have to be really careful. I lifted my toddler this evening without thinking and ouch, not good.


----------



## Nixnax

Ah @MrsKatie I feel for you. Come on baby, you mummy wants to meet you. 

@doggylover ooo go careful, don't do too much lifting. 

I'm a bit concerned about the breastfeeding. I'm expressing too because she doesn't feed every 2 hours and I want to keep the supply up. I can never get more than 1oz out of each breast. Is that normal? So new to all this


----------



## doggylover

Nixnax said:


> Ah @MrsKatie I feel for you. Come on baby, you mummy wants to meet you.
> 
> @doggylover ooo go careful, don't do too much lifting.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about the breastfeeding. I'm expressing too because she doesn't feed every 2 hours and I want to keep the supply up. I can never get more than 1oz out of each breast. Is that normal? So new to all this

that sounds like a good amount to me! Remember pumping is no indicator at all of how much milk you have. Pumps do not remove milk as efficiently as a baby. I’ve never pumped more than 3oz in one go, and have fed all my babies who have been chubby monsters! To be honest I wouldn’t worry about expressing so early, just feed Isla when she wants, keep her close to you, and let her suck as long as she likes when she does feed, and your supply should regulate well. Your supply doesn’t usually settle until about 6 weeks, before then it’s very up and down depending on how baby feeds. Best advice I’ve ever heard for early days feeding is watch your baby, not the clock. If she is feeding well, you can hear her swallowing and she is actively sucking during feeds, she’s feeding 8+ times per day, and having plenty of wet and dirty nappies then you’re doing great!! Don’t panic at all.

sometimes my babies would have fed 3 times in 2 hours, then there are time they’d go for 3hrs between feeds. Babies don’t know time, they just know hunger and comfort, and if you react to those then your supply should do great.


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie thinking of you!


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover thank you for that. I was starting a panic a bit and googled everything. I'll just keep going as I am. She's started sleeping about 5 hours at night, which is nice I can tell you. 

How are you getting on?


----------



## sunnydee

Awww @Nixnax congratulations! Isla is adorable! Well done that sounds like an intense day! Glad all is going well. The advice from doggylover about breastfeeding is spot on, I don't think you need to worry about her feeding every 2 hours, and I wouldn't go by what you can pump! I could never get very much pumping but breastfed. Enjoy the 5 hour stretch of sleep that's amazing! 
Thinking of you @MrsKatie hope you are doing well!


----------



## MrsKatie

Our beautiful girl was born at 11pm on April 29! 9lb6oz- no name yet. Far and away my hardest delivery. Shoulder dystocia had her stick for a minute and a whole team rushed in. But she’s ok, just the most painful delivery ever! So glad she is here and ok, now to choose her name!


----------



## Nixnax

@sunnydee thank you. we had the day 10 check today. She's lost another 30g instead of gaining weight. I'm on a strict 3 hour feeding regime now with a top up brest milk bottle feed every other feed.

@MrsKatie congratulations hun I'm glad she's here safe and sound. Sounds like you had a very eventful labour. I hope you recover nicely. That's a lovely good sized


----------



## cheerios

Oh my!! Congrats dear Katie!!! She's a girl!!! So so so happy for you!! Sorry to hear about the painful delivery. I wish you lots of wonderful cuddles and a speedy delivery from the birth! Mom of 5! Wow wow wow. You're amazing! I'm pretty done with 4!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations @MrsKatie so happy she is finally here and wow that's a great size.
I was just about to write saying I'm thinking of you and then see ure update. 

So happy for you hon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsKatie said:


> Our beautiful girl was born at 11pm on April 29! 9lb6oz- no name yet. Far and away my hardest delivery. Shoulder dystocia had her stick for a minute and a whole team rushed in. But she’s ok, just the most painful delivery ever! So glad she is here and ok, now to choose her name!

Wonderful! Congrats! Sorry this was your hardest labour! Thankful she is ok after the shoulder scare!!


----------



## doggylover

@MrsKatie congratulations on you newest daughter!! What wonderful news! Sorry to hear labour was a bit of a nightmare, but sounds like you handled it like the pro that you are. Do let us know when you choose a name, and until then rest up! 

@Nixnax she is sleeping 5hrs at night?! What?!!! You lucky woman! Enjoy every second of it! We don’t get that from a kid in our house until they are about 4 (years, not months :haha:) we bred shit sleepers so I am very jealous! 

All good here. Almost back to birthweight at day 10, which I’m happy with. Other kids have been a total bloody nightmare all week. Everyone is full of emotions about everything. Like not being first to get their teeth brushed.... so it’s been a long week. 
I am bored of being stuck in now, but still not quite healed enough to go out anywhere (plus still mostly locked down) so I’m just bored.


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover welcome to the club, our kids don’t sleep either!!

@Nixnax enjoy those long stretches!

thank you all for your well wishes!! We named her Celina, she is amazing. We go home tomorrow, I can’t wait!


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> @doggylover welcome to the club, our kids don’t sleep either!!
> 
> @Nixnax enjoy those long stretches!
> 
> thank you all for your well wishes!! We named her Celina, she is amazing. We go home tomorrow, I can’t wait!

wha a beautiful name!! Enjoy getting home to your other babies


----------



## alex_22

Huge congratulations to everyone that’s given birth. All these new babies are beautiful!!

baby Ada is 10 weeks now and is coming on amazingly, she’s still breastfeeding like a pro (I was hoping to combi feed but she’s less than impressed with formula) she also completely refuses a dummy which is a blessing and a curse all in one :haha: 

I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## doggylover

alex_22 said:


> Huge congratulations to everyone that’s given birth. All these new babies are beautiful!!
> 
> baby Ada is 10 weeks now and is coming on amazingly, she’s still breastfeeding like a pro (I was hoping to combi feed but she’s less than impressed with formula) she also completely refuses a dummy which is a blessing and a curse all in one :haha:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well

10 weeks?! That’s crazy, I can’t believe that has gone so quickly! Sounds like Ada is doing wonderfully


----------



## MrsKatie

How is everyone?

My recovery is absolutely brutal this time. I have to remember I lost a lot of blood after the shoulder dystocia. 800mL qualifies as a hemorrhage and I lost 750. I feel achy head to toe and exhausted beyond belief. Also just freaked about what could have happened. The midwife asked me to stop pushing and I couldn't, so she maneuvered her out herself while I was screaming my head off and pushing. I could have done such damage to her and to me and it freaks me out. I have to not think about it too much. My hormones are dropping and I am too weepy/on edge to process anything!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsKatie said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> My recovery is absolutely brutal this time. I have to remember I lost a lot of blood after the shoulder dystocia. 800mL qualifies as a hemorrhage and I lost 750. I feel achy head to toe and exhausted beyond belief. Also just freaked about what could have happened. The midwife asked me to stop pushing and I couldn't, so she maneuvered her out herself while I was screaming my head off and pushing. I could have done such damage to her and to me and it freaks me out. I have to not think about it too much. My hormones are dropping and I am too weepy/on edge to process anything!

That is absolutely rough. What a crazy birth. Of course you cOuldnt stop pushing!!! The hormones after birth make everything a little extra don’t they. It’s hard processing after the fact what happened in the moment and how it could’ve turned out. Thankfully you are both safe if a bit worse for wear! I hope you can really take it as easy as possible caring for a newborn xx


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> My recovery is absolutely brutal this time. I have to remember I lost a lot of blood after the shoulder dystocia. 800mL qualifies as a hemorrhage and I lost 750. I feel achy head to toe and exhausted beyond belief. Also just freaked about what could have happened. The midwife asked me to stop pushing and I couldn't, so she maneuvered her out herself while I was screaming my head off and pushing. I could have done such damage to her and to me and it freaks me out. I have to not think about it too much. My hormones are dropping and I am too weepy/on edge to process anything!

Gosh that’s a lot to lose, I was given a blood transfusion for losing 650ml with my eldest and i honestly couldn’t have coped without it, you must feel like absolute death warmed up. Make sure you are taking it as easy as you can - not easy with 5 kids, I know.

hopefully once your hormones have settled you can go through the birth with your care giver, and maybe come to terms with what happened. Don’t blame yourself for not being able to stop pushing, that is a natural process your body does not always have control over. It’s not your fault, and you shouldn’t feel guilty because of what could have happened.


----------



## Nixnax

@MrsKatie oh bless you, that does sound frightfully traumatic. Hormones certainly don't help with that. I know what you mean about the not pushing, I was told to stop and to breathe her head out but I couldn't stop it. Her head came out like a rocket. It's horrible thinking you shouldn't be doing it but you are completely powerless to stop it. Just get yourself well and big hugs. 

I'm feeling ok now, almost like I haven't given birth. I've been amazed at how quickly I've recovered. 

I have stopped breastfeeding though. I'm just pumping for her now. I've had a mare with her weight, having to BF every 3 hours and then pump to do a top up. I don't know how much she was getting from my breast so it was so hard to gauge. Also my nipples are in pieces from pumping and her being lazy with the latch after having a top up bottle. I made the decision to buy an electric double pump and do it that way. I really didn't want to put her on formula so this was the best option.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh @MrsKatie bless ure heart. Of course u cudng stop pushing I think its near on impossible when ure at that point. 
U did the best u cud do which is all any of us can do. 

I had a really horrific birth with DS2 he was 8lb 15 born at 42 weeks and got so stuck. I'm very tiny and new he was a a big boy. 
They had to use forceps it was awful he was born not breathing. That was with the ex. 



Mine a DH DD was born at 35+4 weeks 5lb 7 and my placenta was retained and I hemorrhaged real bad and had to be rushed to theater. 
I lost alot of blood and had to have blood transfusions it was awful. 

Sometimes things just don't go as planned. 

You did amazing hon be proud of yourself. 

Ure fantastic.


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh ladies thank you I could cry!
This was the first time I had anything other than a very straightforward birth and it has me super shaken up. The energy in the room when she was out was quiet and tense (even though by then she was totally fine) and it’s hard to think back on that moment. I was so relieved and happy but it was also a strange feeling and in the moment I didn’t understand it. 

I’ve heard women say they hesitate to have another baby after a traumatic birth and I’ve always felt like, I get that but of course it won’t happen again! Now I truly understand and it would absolutely influence how I felt if we have another baby. It’s really life-changing.

@Nixnax you are a rock star for pumping. I hope that continues to go well!

@doggylover are you getting any sleep?

@Suggerhoney so glad you and all your babies are ok <3 Hope you’re feeling well.

i think my milk is starting to come in. Such a huge relief!


----------



## sunnydee

Congratulations @MrsKatie, sorry you had such a traumatic birth, it sounds very intense and hard to recover from. Hopefully you can speak to your hospital mental health team about your experience. Get some rest and focus on your little one, I love her name too! 
@Nixnax fair play to keep up the pumping!

I feel like I've completely forgotten about newborns I am struggling to figure out this baby lol
She seems like she wants to feed all the time but she is spitting up alot after every feed. I think I have an oversupply and fast let down that she can't handle but she just wants to nurse for comfort. I don't know if I should be only feeding from 1 side at a time to try limit her spitting up?


----------



## MrsKatie

@sunnydee yes I have had success with block feeding- feed exclusively from one side for 6 or 8 or 12 hours, then switch. I think 8 hours is the most common breakdown but I can’t remember! 

thanks everyone feeling much better today and my milk is officially in so Celina is nursing nonstop <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MrsKatie said:


> @sunnydee yes I have had success with block feeding- feed exclusively from one side for 6 or 8 or 12 hours, then switch. I think 8 hours is the most common breakdown but I can’t remember!
> 
> thanks everyone feeling much better today and my milk is officially in so Celina is nursing nonstop <3

I just love her name!!


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax I hope the pumping is going well. I know it can be a lot of hard work, huge respect for doing it for Isla! Has her weight gain been slower than the midwives/ health visitors would have liked? It’s great that you are feeling well within yourself, that’s lovely to hear. 

@MrsKatie will you get a chance to go through what happened at the birth with anyone? Here we have special teams which are able to help mothers work through birth trauma, especially before they go on to have another baby, so it may be worth exploring for you. 

@sunnydee as MrsKatie said block feeding can definitely help with oversupply. I’ve never done it, but a close friend had to do it with her last 2 babies because of fast let down as well, and it almost completely solved their spitting up/reflux issues. Definitely worth looking in to. 

AFM: I had some friends over today who I haven’t seen since about august last year. Before actually as it was before I was pregnant. So it was so lovely to catch up with them, and just to see some people again. Our lockdown is easing gradually and now I’m stuck in because I can’t drive after my section, so I still feel pretty isolated. Looking forward to next month and getting out and about some more.


----------



## Suggerhoney

After the traumatic birth of DD I was adamant I didn't want anymore. 
Even had the implant. 

Was OK for 6 years and content but then the broodyness started hence my now 20 month DS and now this little one hehe. 

I'm 41 and 42 in Dec but even now I can't promise promise this one will be my last. 

It all feels a bit sad thinking I will never be pregnant ever again. 

So don't be surprised if u see me ttc again at 43 lol. 


The lady that plays Linda Carter in Eastenders is 6 months pregnant in real life and she is nearly 45 so I guess it's possible. 

But if this is my last than I'm thankful for being blessed with the children I have. 

Still a bit sad tho


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope all u lovely ladies are healing and doing well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry I keep sticking my nose in here but I know alot of you from ttc so like to see how ure all doing. 

And @MrsKatie 
U don't know how thankful I am to you hon. Almost in tears writing this but I wish i cud hug you and just say thank you to ure face. 
I tells every body about you and hon honestly I really do have u to thank for this pregnancy. 

Love you. Wud love to stay in touch if u have messenger or insta?


----------



## sunnydee

Thanks @doggylover and @MrsKatie I had read about block feeding but got a bit scared! I made an appointment with a lactation consultant, I have a few different feeding issues going on so thought it best to check for tongue tie etc. 
My DD had tongue tie released at 2 weeks and it definitely helped with the reflux. 

So nice that your lockdown is easing! I feel pretty trapped here at the minute I can't wait to get out and meet some friends again


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Thanks @doggylover and @MrsKatie I had read about block feeding but got a bit scared! I made an appointment with a lactation consultant, I have a few different feeding issues going on so thought it best to check for tongue tie etc.
> My DD had tongue tie released at 2 weeks and it definitely helped with the reflux.
> 
> So nice that your lockdown is easing! I feel pretty trapped here at the minute I can't wait to get out and meet some friends again

I remember my friend used to do a “scissor hold” as well when starting a feed - basically use your first and middle finger to clamp round just behind the nipple (like you were pretending to use scissors). She said if slowed the flow initially so that baby didn’t get caught off guard by a fast let down. Then once that’s passed you can take your hand away. An appointment with a lactation consultant is a great idea, I hope it goes well


----------



## sunnydee

Great I can try that too! Its crazy how many different things there are to consider when breastfeeding, this is my 3rd and there has been different challenges each time but I remember it all getting much easier after 6 weeks, so hoping for the same this time too. 
Hope you are all doing well and babies too! I love all the cute newborn photos too, I can never figure out how to post one on this site!


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Great I can try that too! Its crazy how many different things there are to consider when breastfeeding, this is my 3rd and there has been different challenges each time but I remember it all getting much easier after 6 weeks, so hoping for the same this time too.
> Hope you are all doing well and babies too! I love all the cute newborn photos too, I can never figure out how to post one on this site!

Funny I was just saying to a friend today (she’s just had her second after an 8 year gap) that even though she has breastfed before, every baby is a new beginning and a new challenge. The only thing you know from before is it gets better! 
I’ve been lucky this time, some intense pain last week but this week most feeds are painless. My nips still feel a bit bruised, but not cracked or grazed anymore which is great as we are only on day 15. With my first son the pain lasted forever (or so it felt!) and both boys have had a posterior tongue tie so I was thinking this time would be rough too.


----------



## MrsKatie

How is everyone doing?

my little Celina is 8 days old today, just can’t believe how fast it goes, I already am thinking of when we can have another! I would say I’m not crazy but maybe I am! I’m feeling better physically every day thank goodness. 

@Suggerhoney you are so so sweet, I will send you a PM :) Your baby boy was meant to be.


----------



## doggylover

MrsKatie said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> my little Celina is 8 days old today, just can’t believe how fast it goes, I already am thinking of when we can have another! I would say I’m not crazy but maybe I am! I’m feeling better physically every day thank goodness.
> 
> @Suggerhoney you are so so sweet, I will send you a PM :) Your baby boy was meant to be.

You’re keen! But it’s great to hear that your experience this time hasn’t put you off having any more. 

im tired and sore today. I’m bored of being in the house so when the kids were playing in the garden of our neighbour I thought I’d go over too for some fresh air and a chat. I was out about half an hour and it’s shattered me. I am finding this recovery much harder than my last section.


----------



## doggylover

Ugh. Maybe I’m the only one, but I hate hate hate this stage of not fitting any clothes. My trusty leggings are so worn from pregnancy that they’ve several holes now, and they are pretty much the only thing that fits. I bought some new stuff for summer the other day, and it’s so depressingly too small. I’m fed up with wearing the same two things over and over again because nothing else fits :brat:


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover you are definitely not the only one. I have some postpartum jeans from Blanqi, and some postpartum leggings from Beyond Yoga, and that’s what I can wear. They are super high rise and very supportive of my tummy which helps with comfort and also helps things fit somewhat better. But it’s all maternity or postpartum-specific pieces right now for sure. It’s an awkward time and it takes a long time (10-12 months minimum for me) for weight to start coming off.


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well.

The pumping is still going OK. Although I'm finding that she's getting hungrier now and I cant always pump the full 3oz she needs, so I have to top up with formula because my boobs are drained. I have a pumping bra arriving today so I can pump for longer more comfortably and hopefully increase my supply. Pumping is hard. She didn't gain back her birth weight until she was 17 days old, and even then she was 18g short. The little tyke. 

I get what you mean about isolation. OH has gone back to work now, so it's just me, Isla and the dog. I'm treating us to walk to the shops later fir something to do, but the weather doesn't look like it's going to be nice to us. 

OH made a comment about us having sex again and maybe having a whoopsie baby, I did laugh, let me get over this one first eh?!

I'm suffering with a horrible rash on my noo now from wearing pads for 3 weeks. I've almost stopped bleeding now finally. Can't wait to stop having to wear them.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Nixnax oh man yes I’m 11 days in and so over the bleeding too! I get so impatient to feel “normal” again! 

Celina nurses aaaaall night, which is to be expected but man. It’s a lot. But reassuring to be able to keep tabs on her all night.


----------



## doggylover

@Nixnax :haha: your husband is some joker! Having sex and another baby! Honestly, give a woman a minute to get herself together first! Or you know, 18-24 months :haha:

have you heard of power pumping? I can’t remember exactly what it entails as I’ve never done it, but I’ve heard lots of positive stories about it helping increase output when exclusively pumping. 

The bleeding, oh the bleeding. Mine always lasts for ages, like 6+ weeks before it stops. I hate it beyond anything I can vocalise!

@MrsKatie even when you know the cluster feeds and all night feeds are normal, and a good thing for supply, they are still hard! The lack of sleep/constant wakenings and the never being without a newborn attached to the boob makes it hard work! Do you guys co sleep? I swear it’s the only thing which saves my sanity! Although that said Alexander had been pretty good with his sleep, quite regular in waking around 1.30 and again about 4am and sleeps quite soundly in between (sometimes latched on, sometimes not) but last night he had a lot of wind and was just unsettled all night


----------



## MrsKatie

@doggylover yes we cosleep (bed share)- I have with all of them. She sleeps (“sleeps”) in the crook of my arm all night. I couldn’t imagine having her away from me at all!


----------



## sunnydee

Yes I'm so fed up with clothes not fitting me at the minute! The maternity jeans and leggings are getting too big now and there's no way my regular jeans will even go on my legs! I didn't realise I had even put weight on my legs, so another 7kg to lose before I will feel normal again! 
The lactation consultant gave me quite a few good tips and tricks and feeding is going better this week this time is so different from my other kids I feel like I was constantly feeding before but she seems happy with around 3 hourly feeds, apart from the evening cluster feeds before bed


----------



## doggylover

sunnydee said:


> Yes I'm so fed up with clothes not fitting me at the minute! The maternity jeans and leggings are getting too big now and there's no way my regular jeans will even go on my legs! I didn't realise I had even put weight on my legs, so another 7kg to lose before I will feel normal again!
> The lactation consultant gave me quite a few good tips and tricks and feeding is going better this week this time is so different from my other kids I feel like I was constantly feeding before but she seems happy with around 3 hourly feeds, apart from the evening cluster feeds before bed


So glad things have improved with feeding, that’s great news. 
I must have put a lot of weight on my legs too. I tried to put on some trousers (which are big!) and barely got them to my knees :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

@doggylover I have heard of power pumping, thanks to a good Google. I did it a couple of days and it made a difference. I didn't do it yesterday and it shows as my supply isn't great today. So the power pumping is here to stay. With regards to OH.... there is a pillow barrier that he has to get through first haha. 

Isla has become a pretty good sleeper, last night she was cluster feeding before bed and we had to do that with mixture of on the breast and formula, but she finally fell asleep around 10pm and slept until 5am. We have her in the crib next to me, but when she's cluster feeding or just won't settle, she's in bed with me. 

I can't believe we are entering week 4 this week... it goes so fast


----------



## alex_22

Not sure if any of you will see this as it hasn’t been active in so long but hi! How’s everyone doing?


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> Not sure if any of you will see this as it hasn’t been active in so long but hi! How’s everyone doing?

Hey love I'm still here :hi: can't believe quinn is 10 months already nearly 11 it's flown here is a photo of my little darling and his sis who is 2.5 :) we all good here my 10 year old had covid just before Xmas he was fine tho, I just recently had a cp aswell, how you doing? Xx


----------



## tdog

tdog said:


> Hey love I'm still here :hi: can't believe quinn is 10 months already nearly 11 it's flown here is a photo of my little darling and his sis who is 2.5 :) we all good here my 10 year old had covid just before Xmas he was fine tho, I just recently had a cp aswell, how you doing? Xx

Sorry forgot photo xx


----------



## alex_22

tdog said:


> Sorry forgot photo xx
> 
> View attachment 1105261

They're so adorable! So sorry to hear about your cp I hope your feeling ok :hugs:were all fine, all had covid a couple of months back thankfully a headache was about as bad as it got for any of us. I can’t believe how fast it’s flown by! Ada is 1 next month and still hasn’t slept more than a 2hr stretch at night I'm not sure how I’m still functioning haha! I stupidly thought by baby number 3 I’d have it all figured out and she would slot right in, the reality couldn’t be further from it though she’s certainly the boss of this house xx


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> They're so adorable! So sorry to hear about your cp I hope your feeling ok :hugs:were all fine, all had covid a couple of months back thankfully a headache was about as bad as it got for any of us. I can’t believe how fast it’s flown by! Ada is 1 next month and still hasn’t slept more than a 2hr stretch at night I'm not sure how I’m still functioning haha! I stupidly thought by baby number 3 I’d have it all figured out and she would slot right in, the reality couldn’t be further from it though she’s certainly the boss of this house xx

Thank god it was only mild covid it panics me so much I was on edge with my son incase he got worse, wow 1 next month really does fly awww is she not sleeping thro yet? Poor you mind you I don't sleep thro either :haha: xx


----------



## alex_22

tdog said:


> Thank god it was only mild covid it panics me so much I was on edge with my son incase he got worse, wow 1 next month really does fly awww is she not sleeping thro yet? Poor you mind you I don't sleep thro either :haha: xx

I was really worried heading towards day 5 as I’ve heard that could be the turning point for feeling much worse but thankfully we all felt like we had a cold at worst, the loss of smell and taste was the strangest thing ever! Took a good few weeks for it to come back poor Ada ended up being left in a dirty nappy too long and red raw cause we just didn’t realise and didn’t think to check regularly with us not smelling anything. No not a single night through yet she goes to sleep around 10-11pm most nights and feeds at least 4 times a night and is wide awake for 8am, she’s in my bed all night too so sleep is a distant memory I’m sure I’ll miss these long nights when she’s older though :haha: Xx


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> I was really worried heading towards day 5 as I’ve heard that could be the turning point for feeling much worse but thankfully we all felt like we had a cold at worst, the loss of smell and taste was the strangest thing ever! Took a good few weeks for it to come back poor Ada ended up being left in a dirty nappy too long and red raw cause we just didn’t realise and didn’t think to check regularly with us not smelling anything. No not a single night through yet she goes to sleep around 10-11pm most nights and feeds at least 4 times a night and is wide awake for 8am, she’s in my bed all night too so sleep is a distant memory I’m sure I’ll miss these long nights when she’s older though :haha: Xx

Are you breastfeeding? Honest we wish the time away that when they older we want that time back :haha: wuinn has kidney stones atm they not bothering but lately he is up a few times in night but goes back off eventually, he was born with that kidney thing (forgive me I can spell or pronounce what it's called lol) but they found on scan at 32 weeks pregnant, they do regular scans on him tho xx


----------



## alex_22

tdog said:


> Are you breastfeeding? Honest we wish the time away that when they older we want that time back :haha: wuinn has kidney stones atm they not bothering but lately he is up a few times in night but goes back off eventually, he was born with that kidney thing (forgive me I can spell or pronounce what it's called lol) but they found on scan at 32 weeks pregnant, they do regular scans on him tho xx

Yeah still breastfeeding although she’s only really breastfed on a night now as I’m back at work so she gets a couple of bottles of formula throughout the day, ah no bless him! I’m pleased they’re not seeming to bother him. Is there a chance his stones will dissolve or will he have to pass them or have them removed? Xx


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> Yeah still breastfeeding although she’s only really breastfed on a night now as I’m back at work so she gets a couple of bottles of formula throughout the day, ah no bless him! I’m pleased they’re not seeming to bother him. Is there a chance his stones will dissolve or will he have to pass them or have them removed? Xx

Tbh hun I have no idea what they want to do with him all I no is they want him on some antibiotics and have to wait to see the specialist whenever that will be :shrug: I hope she sleeps through for you soon think she just loves mammy so much so she has to be near all times lol xx


----------



## MrsKatie

@alex_22 thanks for checking in!
Our sleep is hideous as well, Celina was finally my miracle sleeper but that’s all gone out the window in the last couple months, now she nurses all night and my toddler is also waking up 5+ times a night, it’s just outrageous and I am at a loss. My husband works late nights (bar shifts- gets home at 2am or later) so it’s all on me!

Celina is 8 months old and such a total joy, despite the sh*t sleep haha. She has her bottom teeth and her top ones just popped through. everyone is totally smitten with her.

she started crawling a month ago and is into everything!


----------



## MrsKatie

@tdog oh poor Quinn!! How’d he get kidney stones, any idea?

who else wants to TTC again?? Am I the only crazy one? I just talked about awful sleep and now I’m talking about more babies haha…

my cycle usually returns around 14+ months postpartum so I have a while before I can even think about it. Plus I turn 40 in May which comes with its own concerns.


----------



## tdog

MrsKatie said:


> @tdog oh poor Quinn!! How’d he get kidney stones, any idea?
> 
> who else wants to TTC again?? Am I the only crazy one? I just talked about awful sleep and now I’m talking about more babies haha…
> 
> my cycle usually returns around 14+ months postpartum so I have a while before I can even think about it. Plus I turn 40 in May which comes with its own concerns.

He had a dilated kidney they found on my growth scan at 32 weeks I'm just assuming that because it's dilated still they get stones :shrug: I honestly have no idea but I'm panicky all the time about him xx


----------



## alex_22

MrsKatie said:


> @alex_22 thanks for checking in!
> Our sleep is hideous as well, Celina was finally my miracle sleeper but that’s all gone out the window in the last couple months, now she nurses all night and my toddler is also waking up 5+ times a night, it’s just outrageous and I am at a loss. My husband works late nights (bar shifts- gets home at 2am or later) so it’s all on me!
> 
> Celina is 8 months old and such a total joy, despite the sh*t sleep haha. She has her bottom teeth and her top ones just popped through. everyone is totally smitten with her.
> 
> she started crawling a month ago and is into everything!
> 
> View attachment 1105277

She is beautiful! It really makes it a hard slog when they’re not sleeping doesn’t it. It’s such a hard subject to tackle too, I do whatever I can to just make sure we get as much sleep as possible so bed sharing and still boobing half the night to avoid the tears. I find the comments about how she’ll only cry for a few nights if I just put her in her own cot and offer water instead of milk more exhausting than the actual sleepless nights themselves though :haha: She’s a contact napping, co sleeping, boob loving little monster but I don’t think I’d have it any other way. Still not a single tooth in Ada’s mouth yet, probably a good thing as she likes to chomp down and its painful enough with just gums. Definitely no more for me she’s absolutely amazing but my god it’s hard work there’s a 9 and 6 year age gap between her and my older 2 so I’m very much looking forward to getting back to the easier days of older kids


----------



## alex_22

tdog said:


> He had a dilated kidney they found on my growth scan at 32 weeks I'm just assuming that because it's dilated still they get stones :shrug: I honestly have no idea but I'm panicky all the time about him xx

The unknown must be terrifying for you, hopefully you get an appointment soon and get some answers, keep us updated, I’m always checking back in to see if the thread is active, I never joined the Facebook page that was set up is that active? If so I’ll see if I can join it xx


----------



## tdog

alex_22 said:


> The unknown must be terrifying for you, hopefully you get an appointment soon and get some answers, keep us updated, I’m always checking back in to see if the thread is active, I never joined the Facebook page that was set up is that active? If so I’ll see if I can join it xx

I'm on here and there rbh but don't really go on Facebook so can't really comment, I think il have to ring the specialist office and see what's happening tbh I on tender hooks about it xx


----------

